# knitting tea party 18 january '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party  18 January 13

Another week has rolled by  mid January already. That just brings spring that much closer. And I for one can hardly wait. Im ready to be outside without a heavy coat on. Did you ever think about how uncomfortable driving is when you are all bundled up? When I was in college  when a bunch of us were going somewhere we would wear our coats to the car  throw them in the trunk and jump in the car and turn up the heat. Of course the coats were cold when we had to put them back on but we werent stuffed into the car. Those were in the days when we would drive forty miles at two in the morning just for a piece of Friches strawberry pie.

I never did make it over to heidis for breakfast this morning. About seven this morning she came over to get some white paper for avery to draw on  told me the coffee was brewing and the next thing I knew it was noon  the result of too many early morning bedtimes. I will go over in a minute to see if there was any left. I could use a cup. 

I have nothing big planned for the weekend except to work on my brown hoodie. I am working on the fronts now. Its interesting how they are doing it. The sweater has pockets. After you did the ribbing you put fourteen sts on a holder  cast on 14 sts and knit nine inches. Cut the yarn. Go back and pick up the eleven sts that were on the holder  co another 14 sts and knit nine inches  I am about halfway on this step. I have ever done pockets before  dont know if this is the usual way or not  I just thought it was rather unique (my uncle Elmer would interpose here that there are no degrees of uniqueness  it either is or it isnt. Uncle Elmer was a printer and had quite a vocabulary) none the less  I think it is an interesting way to do pockets.

Our dieters recipe for this week is:

Moo Shu Beef Lettuce Cups  four points

Cooking spray
4 oz uncooked lean ground beef (7% fat)
¼ cup thinly sliced yellow onion
2 teaspoons minced fresh ginger root
2 teaspoons minced garlic
¼ cup thinly sliced bok choy
½ cup thinly sliced red bell pepper
½ cup thinly sliced button mushrooms
2 teaspoons low-sodium soy sauce
2 leaves bibb lettuce

Coat large skillet with cooking spray
Over medium-high heat cook beef, onion, ginger and garlic until beef is browned and onion is soft
Add bok choy, pepper, mushrooms and soy sauce and cook stirring occasionally until bok choy is wilted and pepper is tendercrisp.
Spoon about ½ cup of beef mixture into each lettuce leaf.

To serve four:

Increase quantities to: 1 pound ground beef, 1 cup onion, 2 tablespoons of ginger and garlic, 1 cup bok chow, 1 bell pepper, 2 tablespoons soy sauce and 8 lettuce leaves.

Vegetarians replace beef with 3oz meatless soy crumbles (12oz for four) points value with this preparation is three.

I would hope by the time you used this recipe your stomach would have shrunk to half cup size. Or maybe you could have this salad with a vanilla milk shake. One needs dairy every day.

During cold weather I think comfort foods are important to keep our moods on the up and up. I think the following recipe qualifies for comfort food  at least for me it does.

Classic Chicken Pot Pie

Enough pie crust for a two crust pie (praise the lord for boughten pie crust)
1/3 cup butter
1/3 cup onion
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon salt (I would use sea salt  I think it has more flavor  supposed to be better for you)
1/3 teaspoon pepper
1-3/4 cups chicken broth
½ cup milk
2-1/2 cups shredded chicken or turkey
2 cups frozen mixed vegetables, thawed (personally I think green giant has the best  just mho)

Oven  425 degrees
In 2 quart saucepan melt butter over medium heat. Add onion and cook 2 minutes stirring frequently until tender
Stir in flour, salt and pepper until well blended
Gradually stir in broth and milk, stirring until bubbly and thickened
Stir in chicken and mixed vegetables and remove from heat.
Spoon chicken mixture into crust lined nine inch pie pan
Top with second crust  seal edges  make several slits on top for steam escape
Bake 30/40 minutes or until crust is golden brown.
During last 15/20 minutes of baking cover crust edge with foil to prevent excessive browning
Let stand five minutes before serving.

With the above salad for lunch I think half the chicken pot pie would be an appropriate serving.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Good evening Sam, I just love being first! Here in Northern Ireland we've had snow all day. It's a great excuse to stay in and knit. My hubby took the car out and went to the supermarket, but he said the roads were treacherous. Tomorrow my son wants to take me out for lunch and I'm busily knitting a beanie for him. I thought a warm hat was appropriate for the weather.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooh, I love me some pot pie! I also appreciate premade pie crust...


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

I like the Pot Pie recipe and do agree it is "comfort food". I enjoyed your reference to "boughten" pie crust. I haven't heard that word since I was a child (am 68 years old). At that time so much of our food was made at home it was a big deal to have something "boughten". I wonder if it is a mid-west term? I grew up in northwest Illinois. Thanks for the memory. 
Carol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Sam this sound so good! I don't know which one I will try first. It has been a long day! It probably wouldn't have if I had gotten more than 2 hours of sleep! Have to get back to work just a quick check in see you later!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Sam, your uncle must have been like my DGF on my mother's side. He was a printer/ type setter for our evening paper, he could spell anything correctly, so could my DM, funnily enough I was the only one of her 8 children who took after her. Several of my brothers were dyslexsic, but very intelligent. I remember at school when I was 11 writing about a book I'd read, that it was "unique in it's own kind" & the teacher explaining the correct use of the word. That memory is 60yrs. old!
The recipes appeal to me, must try them both soon soon, thanks.

Tessa


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I love chicken! 
And thanks, Sam, for the work you've done for the new KTP!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm still waiting for my computer to he fixed but I just wanted to be with the tea party so I will keep reading! Hope everyone is doing well and so happy for puplover's good report! Oh I've been working on a wrist warmer from some yarn I spun and trying color knitting I' using 3 colors total, it's very simple so I can't mess it up. I'm very encouraged and plan to knit it's match soon. i'd love to knit something like the snow flake pattern on a fair Isle hat Hope everyone is staying warm (cool) it is very cold here!! Supposed to go down into the single digits tonight or tomorrow! I do hope Spring comes early this year!


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

I am joining in again, sortb fell by the wayside. Love the idea of the Lettuce Cups with tofu, however do not do ginger. I have lurked here numerous times and am always impressed Sam with your r message and frequently your recipes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, ooh, a good chicken pot pie recipe is always loved, I'm going to make this one may Sunday. 
Roast is in the oven for tonight, I need to come up with something to bake for DH's sweet tooth, I think I may just walk over to the store and get him an apple fritter and bake tomorrow. 
Hope everyone is feeling better and healing well and quickly, DH seems to be healing nicely, he only took pain meds once yesterday and not at all today yet, but he did hit his hand when he dropped something and bounced around abit trying not to curse, but he said there is still feeling in those fingers so all is good under those bandages. lol, Told him it doesn't make him less of a man to ask for help pouring out of a 2 liter bottle. lol...Oh well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam thanks for the receipts, I will have to make some of the chicken pies for Jamie in individual dishes and some of the mixture for the lettuce cups. She can freeze it and have some healthy ready made meals for college.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Greetings from AZ. Arrived from Wisconsin on Monday. It was 36 that day but has warmed up to low 70's today. I got the boxes we shipped unpacked today but still have about 2/3 of what is in storage to get out and put away.Another week and we will be settled.

I shipped a lot of yarn so we will see what I accomplish. I really have nothing in mind for most of it.

What I like about these months out here is that I'm not involved in committee meetings, numerous phone calls, etc. I can just relax, do what I want, and enjoy more uninterrupted time with DH. I feel blessed to be able to do this.

Sam,
We made the lettuce cups as part of our appetizers Thanksgiving. Very good!

WI Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Popping in before heading off to put a meatloaf together and in the oven- Great recipes Sam - Thanks so much, Poledra it sounds like something my DH would have done...but glad to hear that the feeling is there... Hello to all that have joined in on the first page - I will probably be on the second... but that's better than not at all!!! ttyall - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to Arizona Joy!!! Glad you made it safe and sound- luv-AZ


purl2diva said:


> Greetings from AZ. Arrived from Wisconsin on Monday. It was 36 that day but has warmed up to low 70's today. I got the boxes we shipped unpacked today but still have about 2/3 of what is in storage to get out and put away.Another week and we will be settled.
> 
> I shipped a lot of yarn so we will see what I accomplish. I really have nothing in mind for most of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessa how nice to see you on here. How is the weather your way, any new snow today? They have been threatening snow here but none so far today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe for the lettuce cups, Sam, it sounds tasty.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, ooh, a good chicken pot pie recipe is always loved, I'm going to make this one may Sunday.
> Roast is in the oven for tonight, I need to come up with something to bake for DH's sweet tooth, I think I may just walk over to the store and get him an apple fritter and bake tomorrow.
> Hope everyone is feeling better and healing well and quickly, DH seems to be healing nicely, he only took pain meds once yesterday and not at all today yet, but he did hit his hand when he dropped something and bounced around abit trying not to curse, but he said there is still feeling in those fingers so all is good under those bandages. lol, Told him it doesn't make him less of a man to ask for help pouring out of a 2 liter bottle. lol...Oh well.


Glad to hear your DH's hand is healing and I love the new avatar! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just finished reading the last 40 pages from last week's TP and now we're already into the new one. 

Lettuce cups sound so good but I'm fed up with chicken as of now. Have had so many chicken meals lately, I feel like I'm growing feathers. DH is getting too picky and I've exhausted my imagination......guess we'll have to go out more often.(lol)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all...had written a post wnd cast hit wrong key so back to square one.

Thanks for the recipes Sam...will be making the pot pie tomorrow for supper. I have all the fixing for it already. Do want to try the other too. Ordered a cookbook titled Hungry Girls to the Max today. It is full of yummy recipes (supposedly) with calorie cutting shortcuts. Saw it on the show Anderson today. If it turns out to be good I'll share recipes. Not cooking tonight just everyone grabbing leftovers for themselves.

Poledra so glad DH still has feeling in hand/fingers but I cringed when I read he had hit his hand. OUCH! Love the new avatar; such a cute dog.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessa how nice to see you on here. How is the weather your way, any new snow today? They have been threatening snow here but none so far today.


Oh yes, we got new snow all day, the schools are nearly all closed & motorways blocked. Julian's son Jason got half way to work & had to turn back, then couldn't get home & had to abandon his car & walk. Then his boss asked if he'd work the week-end. I think he's looking for another job, lol. We didn't go out at all because our road got missed by the gritter, which probably ended up in a ditch somewhere. This country is never able to cope with snow, trains cancelled, airports closed, anyone who wants to invade & take over should not bring tanks & guns, just snow ploughs, grit etc. we'd welcome them with open arms, smiles & cups of steaming hot tea. Lord, do I feel better for that rant.

Tessa


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Please come join us more often.....love your input.


pheonas said:


> I am joining in again, sortb fell by the wayside. Love the idea of the Lettuce Cups with tofu, however do not do ginger. I have lurked here numerous times and am always impressed Sam with your r message and frequently your recipes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessa how nice to see you on here. How is the weather your way, any new snow today? They have been threatening snow here but none so far today.
> ...


Sounds like you will be a few more days inside unless the sun comes out with a vengeance. I think I would be looking for a new job as well, wonder how his boss was figuring he would get to work. I can see it now with the snow ploughs and grit trucks. I would be out there with the hot tea by the potful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great idea --- I found a folder at our Office Max store that was labels a presentation folder. It has 12 sleeves within a plastic cover. They were on clearance and I bought a few of them. So, I now have one where I've inserted all the family favorite Thanksgiving recipes, one for Christmas cookies and candies, one for Christmas dishes and am planning on making on with the "family" specific recipes like my Mom's caramel, MIL's cheesecake, Aunt's strawberry jam, Friend's Taco salad, Friend's artichoke dip, etc. I also plan on making one for our youngest daughter for I know cook....she's getting a folder of easy slow cooker and oven casseroles....that one will include quite a few of the KTP recipes/receipts. Can't wait to get them all organized.



NanaCaren said:


> Sam thanks for the receipts, I will have to make some of the chicken pies for Jamie in individual dishes and some of the mixture for the lettuce cups. She can freeze it and have some healthy ready made meals for college.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - thanks so much for joining us here at the knitting tea party - we do so love having new people joining us at the table for a fresh cup of tea and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will join us again real soon - we would love to have you.

boughten - i grew up in western pennsylvania - pennsylvania dutch - amish country - everything from the store was boughten.

sam

my father's people were from northern illinois - mt morris - route 64 went right through town - 90 miles due west of chicago. spent every summer there.

,


skyequeen said:


> I like the Pot Pie recipe and do agree it is "comfort food". I enjoyed your reference to "boughten" pie crust. I haven't heard that word since I was a child (am 68 years old). At that time so much of our food was made at home it was a big deal to have something "boughten". I wonder if it is a mid-west term? I grew up in northwest Illinois. Thanks for the memory.
> Carol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you could post a picture of your wrist warmers when you are finished.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone I'm still waiting for my computer to he fixed but I just wanted to be with the tea party so I will keep reading! Hope everyone is doing well and so happy for puplover's good report! Oh I've been working on a wrist warmer from some yarn I spun and trying color knitting I' using 3 colors total, it's very simple so I can't mess it up. I'm very encouraged and plan to knit it's match soon. i'd love to knit something like the snow flake pattern on a fair Isle hat Hope everyone is staying warm (cool) it is very cold here!! Supposed to go down into the single digits tonight or tomorrow! I do hope Spring comes early this year!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great idea --- I found a folder at our Office Max store that was labels a presentation folder. It has 12 sleeves within a plastic cover. They were on clearance and I bought a few of them. So, I now have one where I've inserted all the family favorite Thanksgiving recipes, one for Christmas cookies and candies, one for Christmas dishes and am planning on making on with the "family" specific recipes like my Mom's caramel, MIL's cheesecake, Aunt's strawberry jam, Friend's Taco salad, Friend's artichoke dip, etc. I also plan on making one for our youngest daughter for I know cook....she's getting a folder of easy slow cooker and oven casseroles....that one will include quite a few of the KTP recipes/receipts. Can't wait to get them all organized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jamie has a folder on her lap top with all the receipts that I have copied from KP. The rest of the copies of their favorites on USB drives. My oldest will copy the newest receipts when he visits each summer. He is makes them and moves their girls favorite ones to a new folder on it. I try to put a photo of the family member that passed on the receipt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pheonas - i am so glad you decided to join in the conversation tonight - we love having new people join in the conversation - makes it so much more interesting. do stop again - there will be a chair and a cup of hot tea with your name on it waiting for you. don't be a stranger now.

thank you for the kind words - i am having a blast.

sam



pheonas said:


> I am joining in again, sortb fell by the wayside. Love the idea of the Lettuce Cups with tofu, however do not do ginger. I have lurked here numerous times and am always impressed Sam with your r message and frequently your recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what impressed me most about your post was when you said you could have more uninterrupted time with your husband. there are not many couple that could or would say that - it just gave me a allover warm feeling when i read that. i hope the two of you have the bestest time ever.

sam



purl2diva said:


> What I like about these months out here is that I'm not involved in committee meetings, numerous phone calls, etc. I can just relax, do what I want, and enjoy more uninterrupted time with DH. I feel blessed to be able to do this.
> 
> Sam,
> We made the lettuce cups as part of our appetizers Thanksgiving. Very good!
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everyone! We have snow in the Channel Islands too - not really much but enough to cause chaos, close all the Channel Islands' airports until later afternoon, and leave folk stranded in the wrong places. Hubby is stuck in England, but will try to get back tomorrow. The school closed because of the state of the roads this morning (but I think it was more so the children could play in the snow as almost everyone could have walked to school. The island is only 3 miles from end to end, and school is in the middle). I walked everywhere today, lovely but cold. By evening most of our snow had thawed but frost is forecast. My scarves have been very useful!

Thanks so much for the delicious sounding recipes. I have eaten pork Lettuce cups in Chinese restaurants and so its great to find how to make them with beef. May try them tomorrow if there's any iceberg lettuce in the shop.
Past my bedtime now, so will drop in again in the morning. Sleep well when it's your bedtimes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you, that is Wicket the dog we got just before moving here as my Landlord wanted him to have a good home. He's adjusting very well, he chases the cats away from his food and takes up more than his fair share of the bed. lol
And he learned very quickly what the work GOODIE means. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i make a mistake - the lettuce cups were to have 4oz of 7% ground beef in them - i best check what i wrote.

sam



budasha said:


> Just finished reading the last 40 pages from last week's TP and now we're already into the new one.
> 
> Lettuce cups sound so good but I'm fed up with chicken as of now. Have had so many chicken meals lately, I feel like I'm growing feathers. DH is getting too picky and I've exhausted my imagination......guess we'll have to go out more often.(lol)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of the mayors when i lived was not reelected partially because of his poor record with snow removal and road clearing.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Please come join us more often.....love your input.
> 
> 
> pheonas said:
> ...


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Sam, since I am originally from Australia I always drink hot tea and always with milk. Never drink coffee. Your weekly post is always interesting.


----------



## Meric (Oct 24, 2012)

skyequeen said:


> I like the Pot Pie recipe and do agree it is "comfort food". I enjoyed your reference to "boughten" pie crust. I haven't heard that word since I was a child (am 68 years old). At that time so much of our food was made at home it was a big deal to have something "boughten". I wonder if it is a mid-west term? I grew up in northwest Illinois. Thanks for the memory.
> Carol


I grew up in Northern NY state. I'm 61 and we always said something was 'store boughten' !! Wow I haven't thought of that phrase in a long time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know tns - you could probably use any lettuce - as long as it would form a little cup it would work. you could also easily substitute 4oz of pork for the ground beef. in fact - think it sounds better than the ground beef. thanks for the suggestion.

hope hubby makes it home tomorrow - i forget that other places might not handle snow as well as we do - the first snow flake and the trucks are on the road. it also helps to live on a main drag being it is usually plowed first.

sam



TNS said:


> Hello everyone! We have snow in the Channel Islands too - not really much but enough to cause chaos, close all the Channel Islands' airports until later afternoon, and leave folk stranded in the wrong places. Hubby is stuck in England, but will try to get back tomorrow. The school closed because of the state of the roads this morning (but I think it was more so the children could play in the snow as almost everyone could have walked to school. The island is only 3 miles from end to end, and school is in the middle). I walked everywhere today, lovely but cold. By evening most of our snow had thawed but frost is forecast. My scarves have been very useful!
> 
> Thanks so much for the delicious sounding recipes. I have eaten pork Lettuce cups in Chinese restaurants and so its great to find how to make them with beef. May try them tomorrow if there's any iceberg lettuce in the shop.
> Past my bedtime now, so will drop in again in the morning. Sleep well when it's your bedtimes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what an "innocent" looking face wicket has.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, that is Wicket the dog we got just before moving here as my Landlord wanted him to have a good home. He's adjusting very well, he chases the cats away from his food and takes up more than his fair share of the bed. lol
> And he learned very quickly what the work GOODIE means. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will have it on hand pheonas - a milk pitcher right by your hand.

what brought you to florida may i ask?

sam



pheonas said:


> Sam, since I am originally from Australia I always drink hot tea and always with milk. Never drink coffee. Your weekly post is always interesting.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I know I sound as if I'm griping but it took all night & all day to lay between 4 & 5 inches of snow and it brought the whole county to a standstill, I ask you, pathetic or not? My cat managed to go out to use her box in it !!!

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome meric - so glad you stopped by for some conversation and a hot cup of tea. we hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon. we love having new people join in - makes everything much more interesting. we'll be looking for you meric.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to knit a little on my brown sweater - be back shortly.

sam


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


 I don't think you are griping. If I lived where there was very little snow I would sound the same or worse. My #2 daughter calls me when they get snow in North Carolina to tell me that the grandchildren have the day off because of snow. My dogs are not happy with going out in the snow it is rather funny to see them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.
> 
> sam
> 
> They do the same thing here, first word of snow and the shelves are emptied: mostly beer and junk foods which makes me laugh.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I must go to sleep, it's 1.15 am. I'll talk again tomorrow, night, night.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.
> 
> Sam,
> 
> My daughter's first job in Seattle was at a bank on Capital Hill. The first day that it snowed, she donned her boots and walked to work. She was the only person to show up!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I must go to sleep, it's 1.15 am. I'll talk again tomorrow, night, night.
> 
> Tessa


Good night, sleep well.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> carol - thanks so much for joining us here at the knitting tea party - we do so love having new people joining us at the table for a fresh cup of tea and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will join us again real soon - we would love to have you.
> 
> boughten - i grew up in western pennsylvania - pennsylvania dutch - amish country - everything from the store was boughten.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. I have enjoyed your recipes in the past: notably the Egg in a bag omelet and the Broccoli Slaw/Salad. I also enjoy your humor and entertaining verbiage. I do hope to follow your recipe and knitting adventures in the near future. Good health to you and your family. 
Carol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goodness, I left just long enough to walk over to the grocery store and get DH some ice cream, which is not easy to eat with one hand, and were already on page 4, that didn't take long. 
San Antonio also shuts everything down, of course they only get snow maybe once every 20-30yrs. lol...And I REALLY don't want to be out on the roads with those driving that have never seen snow. lol, they have enough problems with accidents when it rains good as the oil comes up on the roads and makes them slick. My DH is over the whole "yay snow, now I get to shovel" thing I think lol...


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Dropping in to say hello! Chicken pot pie looks like a great idea for dinner tomorrow, thanks Sam. Too funny Tessa about the snow plows and grit taking over the town! Gwenipoo, I hope those Hungry Girls have some good recipes...I seem to be going in the wrong direction, hungry and getting "fluffier"!

Rookie and Nana, the dollar store plastic photo books that hold 4 x6 index cards make great little recipe books for gifts. I put a cookie themed card in the cover and favorite Christmas cookie recipes inside for my baking son and daughter as a gift one Christmas. My next is going to be quick and easy dinners for my older son that just moved 23 hours away. 

Trying to decide weather to make myself a hat or a hood-cowl. I bought some Amazing yarn. 

The temp is dropping here in the Hudson Valley, they say cold air from Canada...hope everyone is comfy! DH got a movie out of the library, the original "Heaven can Wait", it's called "Here Comes Mr. Jordan" I'm fascinated by the ladies hats!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had my MRI. Goodness, 15 minutes in a clacking coffin. I juet meditated and pretended all the racket was healing energy going into my body. Did take dogs on 1 hr. Walk in wide open spaces afterward. 
Beautiful sunny 57 degree day on high desert.

Sam, your lettuce cups sound scrumptious, right now I'm on juice fast which is suppose to help fm. But I'll save recipe.
Sassafras


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Is Wicket named for the ewok? 



thewren said:


> boughten - i grew up in western pennsylvania - pennsylvania dutch - amish country - everything from the store was boughten.
> 
> sam


We said boughten, too--DD lives near Connellsville, Sam--western PA. Does that sound familiar to you? I also have Pennsylvania Dutch ancestors who moved south/west to Indiana in the 1800s. We might be distant cousins!



Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, I left just long enough to walk over to the grocery store and get DH some ice cream, which is not easy to eat with one hand, and were already on page 4, that didn't take long.
> San Antonio also shuts everything down, of course they only get snow maybe once every 20-30yrs. lol...And I REALLY don't want to be out on the roads with those driving that have never seen snow. lol, they have enough problems with accidents when it rains good as the oil comes up on the roads and makes them slick. My DH is over the whole "yay snow, now I get to shovel" thing I think lol...


I lived in San Antonio in the 80s (oldest DD born there) and it snowed 14" one day--gone in hours, but the rush to the store was amazing!

I'm on round 2 with the sleeves...we'll see how this one turns out!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, when we took him he looked like an Ewok, with his all that hair. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cindycz I certainly know what you mean about by getting fluffier...Haven't gained any recently but sure could stand to lose a bunch. Noticed you also love in an Athens...I', in Athens, GA. 

When you said you just got some Amazing yarn are you speaking of the corn fiber yarn? If so, do you like the feel of it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Alright...another double post..so sorry


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm officially checked in here only to turn around to be gone for a couple of days - just unplugging for a while. I will check back in when I can. Ya'll have fun & stay warm!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

wicket is adorable!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sweet dreams and hope you wake up to dry roads or at least plowed roads.

sam



Tessadele said:


> I must go to sleep, it's 1.15 am. I'll talk again tomorrow, night, night.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Gwen-didn't notice the "Athens" bit!
Bought Amazing by Lion Brand 53%Wool and 47% Acrylic. Feels soft and warm to me! I have been freezing this winter!
these are the two I'm thinking about:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60121A.html
http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/childpattk01.htm

the hat I would have to change to fit an adult...but I like the shape


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what bank was that purl2diva?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for stopping by cindycz - good to see you - you know there is always hot tea and an empty chair available so be sure and come back real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Cindycz said:


> Dropping in to say hello! Chicken pot pie looks like a great idea for dinner tomorrow, thanks Sam. Too funny Tessa about the snow plows and grit taking over the town! Gwenipoo, I hope those Hungry Girls have some good recipes...I seem to be going in the wrong direction, hungry and getting "fluffier"!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

connellsville sounds familiar sorlenna - i grew up in the johnstown area.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Is Wicket named for the ewok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do i find corn fiber yarn?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Cindycz I certainly know what you mean about by getting fluffier...Haven't gained any recently but sure could stand to lose a bunch. Noticed you also love in an Athens...I', in Athens, GA.
> 
> When you said you just got some Amazing yarn are you speaking of the corn fiber yarn? If so, do you like the feel of it?


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome Sam! But I'm off to bed as my GF and I are going to Saturday spend together...going to the Eric Carle museum in MA. We are both in the Early Childhood field and love children's book illustrator's art.
Night all, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite, and if they do, don't hit em with a shoe, cause they have feelings just like you


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Not corn that I know of... but I'd be afraid around my chickens!



Cindycz said:


> Gwen-didn't notice the "Athens" bit!
> Bought Amazing by Lion Brand 53%Wool and 47% Acrylic. Feels soft and warm to me! I have been freezing this winter!
> these are the two I'm thinking about:
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60121A.html
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got some corn fiber at my LYS yesterday, so soft, don't know what I'm going to do with it yet but I'll come up with something.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to get some just to try it - also want to try linen yarn and bamboo yarn.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I got some corn fiber at my LYS yesterday, so soft, don't know what I'm going to do with it yet but I'll come up with something.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> connellsville sounds familiar sorlenna - i grew up in the johnstown area.
> 
> sam


Google tells me Johnstown is about 40 miles from where DD lives--that is a beautiful area, too!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute patterns. We've had an extremely mild here in my Athens. I still have roses blooming. It was in the 70s at the first of this week but today was only in the 50s.



Cindycz said:


> Gwen-didn't notice the "Athens" bit!
> Bought Amazing by Lion Brand 53%Wool and 47% Acrylic. Feels soft and warm to me! I have been freezing this winter!
> these are the two I'm thinking about:
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60121A.html
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute patterns. We've had an extremely mild here in my Athens. I still have roses blooming. It was in the 70s at the first of this week but today was only in the 50s.



Cindycz said:


> Gwen-didn't notice the "Athens" bit!
> Bought Amazing by Lion Brand 53%Wool and 47% Acrylic. Feels soft and warm to me! I have been freezing this winter!
> these are the two I'm thinking about:
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60121A.html
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really good gingerwitch - i have had it with biscuits on top but not the cheese - i think a sharp cheddar would be a great addition.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm off to bed...still on the first sleeve but hope to finish that one tomorrow and try on to see how it looks. See you all in the morning!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night Sorlenna, sleep tight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Information on corn fiber yarn: http://kollageyarns.com/yarns.php?cid=26

They also have a collection of patterns for this yarn. Many places have discontinued their corn yarn, so am not sure if the drought and corn prices have had anything to do with it. I did feel some of the yarn while at the MW Stitches show and I describe it as a substitute for cotton yarn - it has a nicer drape and is certainly softer with more fluff than the cottoms. I loved the blends of corn and bamboo and corn and linen. But our summers are so short that I don't do many items out of the lighter yarns...,maybe in FL, AZ, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam on DBNY.com there often is a brand SWTCI believe is the name and their yarns are made of corn fiber. You can see it at the following link
http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=2


thewren said:


> where do i find corn fiber yarn?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks rookie - i will definitely be perusing this - i think it would be fun to knit with something different like this. maybe a summer sweater.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Information on corn fiber yarn: http://kollageyarns.com/yarns.php?cid=26
> 
> They also have a collection of patterns for this yarn. Many places have discontinued their corn yarn, so am not sure if the drought and corn prices have had anything to do with it. I did feel some of the yarn while at the MW Stitches show and I describe it as a substitute for cotton yarn - it has a nicer drape and is certainly softer with more fluff than the cottoms. I loved the blends of corn and bamboo and corn and linen. But our summers are so short that I don't do many items out of the lighter yarns...,maybe in FL, AZ, etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you gwen for this site - i never thought of looking here - i have been on this website before. the yarn sounds interesting -especially the blends.

thanks

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam on DBNY.com there often is a brand SWTCI believe is the name and their yarns are made of corn fiber. You can see it at the following link
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=2
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's what I have, the Kollage Corntastic.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.
> 
> sam
> 
> That's really true Tessa! I can't believe how people here panic in the snow. I can drive in it but it is a definite comedy to watch others do it. The only thing you have to remember is that when you're watching them you need to be in the safety of your own home watching on tv.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well since I just woke up with a headache about 20 minutes ago (on the couch) and I'm caught up I think I will go to bed. So I will see you all in the morning. Goodnight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

'night' Sandy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'night' Sandy!


maybe I am the one doing the solo stint at the moment!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 'night' Sandy!
> ...


Probably just you and Sam unless Sam went to bed which he needs to do also as he's been staying up way too late lately. I will see you after some much needed sleep. Have a good day Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I am hoping Sam is asleep or busy doing a jigsaw puzzle. thanks Sandy it is nearly 8-30pm here- so I will shortly be heading to bed myself- being early to bed early to rise a person myself- hard to break the habit of getting up to do Fale's loaf!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am here myfanwy - did you go to bed early tonight. i am soon to bed - do not want to slee the day away tomorrow.

sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> that sounds really good gingerwitch - i have had it with biscuits on top but not the cheese - i think a sharp cheddar would be a great addition.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam on DBNY.com there often is a brand SWTCI believe is the name and their yarns are made of corn fiber. You can see it at the following link
> http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=2
> 
> 
> ...


I have some of these - haven't had the time to actually work with them yet. It's a sort of... hm, flat, ribbon-like, or more like a flat i-cord... sort of yarn, feels soft.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good mornig Sam...oh those lettuce cups sound delicious and the chicken pot pie...so yummy even at 4:26 am! PT has been going great but a bit painful as they say, no pain, no gain. I'll be back to work next Thursday and not willingly but I do need to get out and about. Here in So. Cal. it has been very warm, yesterday 82 degrees and for the next few days it will be over 75 degrees. My poor plants can't figure it out :lol: :lol: Thanks again for hosting the tea party and I'll be making those lettuce cups.


----------



## Chloenana (Oct 7, 2012)

My mother used the word "boughten" and I haven't thought of it in years! I grew up in Southern Illinois.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you for the recipes. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Chloenana--where in southern Illinois did you live? I was born and raise in Alton and moved back there a couple of times between re-locations to other areas and other states. Now in NE Ohio.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When I was in London to visit my brother, he wanted me to make some chicken pot pies to put in his freezer (he was baching it (bacheloring it - wife was still in Dallas, TX) and I went to the local grocery store looking for Pillsbury Biscuits in the refrigerator section or Bisquick in the baking aisle and could not find them at all. And of course when I asked for biscuits, I got referred to the cookies...I eventually made my own biscuits.




TNS said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that sounds really good gingerwitch - i have had it with biscuits on top but not the cheese - i think a sharp cheddar would be a great addition.
> ...


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  18 January 13
> 
> Another week has rolled by  mid January already. That just brings spring that much closer. And I for one can hardly wait. Im ready to be outside without a heavy coat on. Did you ever think about how uncomfortable driving is when you are all bundled up? When I was in college  when a bunch of us were going somewhere we would wear our coats to the car  throw them in the trunk and jump in the car and turn up the heat. Of course the coats were cold when we had to put them back on but we werent stuffed into the car. Those were in the days when we would drive forty miles at two in the morning just for a piece of Friches strawberry pie.
> 
> ...


Good mourning Sam! We have some of your cold weather here in NC today. Thank you for your recipes and advise on knitting. I have the yaaarn for my Ashton but have not started it yet. You will be hearing from me often I am afraid. Hee Hee!

The chicken pie sounds wonderful..may be on our dinner table this weekend.

Did you get your medication situation straight? Hope so.

have a great weekend and Happy Knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I just love those winter morning when you spend hours around the kitchen table, coffee, pastry, and friends. 
Great recipes as always. 
I have been making sandwiches using a big piece of lettuce instead of bread. Try it with turkey, mayo and lettuce. 
Almost don't miss the bread. 
Warming up here in LA, but soooo dry. 
Have a good week. 
Karen


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Good morning everyone, Sam, the Chicken Pot Pie is perfect. I will make it for my son next week. He is working in Greenville and will stay with me...
My New Years intentions were to get caught up on all my WIP. I am down to one sock for me and a pink bolero for my 6 yr old GD. I spent yesterday "unknitting" and finally frogging the right front. I just couldn't get the pattern right so I am starting over. Sure will feel good not to have so many projects waiting to be finished...Have a great weekend everyone and stay warm and safe. PittyPat


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Sam! and to everyone else, v. early morning here, just past 4 am, Sunday. the news is full of Algeria. Time to make a cuppa and some breakfast. I wonder Sam if you are sleeping late again- you have to have been up pretty late! the puppy woke me up to let him go outside- which is a habit I encourage rather than discourage- thought I would catch up with the BBC. I will be so glad to get this week out of the way- hopefully to find out all the information I need.
Happy Saturday to many! Hoping the fires in Australia where it is also Sunday, are not affecting too many people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, the dogs have been letting me sleep in a little feels good to not get up until I get up instead of when Buster decides he wants breakfast (usually at whatever time I get up to use the restroom, 3am, 5am) lol...
Hope everyone has a great day. I'm going to try to get some work done cleaning out my craft room so that I can actually get in there, and clean off the dining room/sewing room table. 
I need coffee, before I try to think about it, be back in a few, the pot should be done brewing by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One very dead mouse now in the deep freeze till rubbish day- these new plastic traps are a lot easier to manage- no trapped fingers unless you are very silly. I will set it again in case there are others. good to know the bacon bait works.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One very dead mouse now in the deep freeze till rubbish day- these new plastic traps are a lot easier to manage- no trapped fingers unless you are very silly. I will set it again in case there are others. good to know the bacon bait works.


Glad you got the rodent--they can do so much damage! I hope there are no more!

I've set my mind on one more cup of coffee and then must get about some chores--sheets on the bed need changing for one, and I have some typing to do as well as finishing up that sleeve to see if I should proceed. It will be or not!

Simplicity sent me an email this morning and I have been looking at some dress patterns--I really should go through the ones I have and see if I still like them. I shouldn't buy any more but I do have fabric I need to use up and I generally try to make something new for spring. That may have to wait a bit, but it's on the list.

Off for my coffee, and I hope everyone's morning/day/night is splendid!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note to let everyone know that I am wonderfully fine!! Scan will be done on Monday morning at 8 am. Spent yesterday in Buford, GA shopping at the Mall of Georgia!! I was in my chair and Richard and C took turns rolling me around. Bought a lot of cool things and had a wonderful day. Going to stay home the next two days for sure as we are all worn out and hit pretty good on our bank accounts :roll: (I have some delicious yarns that just called out to me) 
Sam I LOVE Chicken pot pie!!! Will have to try this recipe for sure! That may be what's for dinner tonight, I keep a box of the Pillsbury pie crust in my freezer at all times and I freeze what is left of the rotisserie chickens so should have enough for at least one pie! Thanks for sharing this! We are going to make homemade pizzas tomorrow for the football games, have some chips and dips ready and wings have to be on the menu also. It's our warm up for the Superbowl feast, but scaled down as there will only be 4 for Sunday, SB will have at least 8 to 10 stopping in for treats!! 
Richard is a great house buddy, we have been playing some PS3 games and having great fun with the Wii also. Mom got in on some Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy games so that was really fun! 
Will try to catch up on the last pages of last week's TP, then all the pages of this weeks. I should know better than to go 2 days without reading  
Keeping you all in my prayers, always,
Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> what bank was that purl2diva?
> 
> sam
> 
> It was Key Bank. Until she bought a house, she always lived within walking distance of Capital Hill. It was always a lively place.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One very dead mouse now in the deep freeze till rubbish day- these new plastic traps are a lot easier to manage- no trapped fingers unless you are very silly. I will set it again in case there are others. good to know the bacon bait works.


I'm so glad you got rid of it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ewe, we have a mouse every so often too, I haven't seen it or any evidence of it in several weeks so I hope that the cats made it think twice about coming back but I have traps to set out also, so that hopefully we wont have the problems with them that we had living next to the horse pasture in Texas. Closest horse pasture here is several blocks away. I too like that the dogs wake me when they need out, my only complaint is that if David is awake in the living room, they will come into the bedroom to wake me up, because I guess he doesn't do it the same way I do? lol...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > One very dead mouse now in the deep freeze till rubbish day- these new plastic traps are a lot easier to manage- no trapped fingers unless you are very silly. I will set it again in case there are others. good to know the bacon bait works.
> ...


I am also relieved it was a mouse rather than the rat I had feared! I did not realise the pattern makers were on line- duh- must check that out! I still have considerable stashes of cloth- fashions have changed so much from when I last bought a pattern!
Breakfast nearly cooked, 
Enjoy your cuppa, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > One very dead mouse now in the deep freeze till rubbish day- these new plastic traps are a lot easier to manage- no trapped fingers unless you are very silly. I will set it again in case there are others. good to know the bacon bait works.
> ...


So am I!
I guess it is late afternoon for you Kati?
As Sorlenna mentioned they can destroy so much- I once had them in my workroom- quite a problem, they love to snuggle down in warm wool stashes. Chew through stashed magazines. Had real problems in my last place- although a roof over your head is a darned sight better than emergency accommodation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ewe, we have a mouse every so often too, I haven't seen it or any evidence of it in several weeks so I hope that the cats made it think twice about coming back but I have traps to set out also, so that hopefully we wont have the problems with them that we had living next to the horse pasture in Texas. Closest horse pasture here is several blocks away. I too like that the dogs wake me when they need out, my only complaint is that if David is awake in the living room, they will come into the bedroom to wake me up, because I guess he doesn't do it the same way I do? lol...


hopefully Sphyx and P[ooops] Bruno [I was going to call him Pluto!] are earning their keep! Now I am on my own I will be looking at affording a kitten- but I don't want ordinary tabby- unless they have blue eyes- preferred choice is Tortoise shell. 
How typical that the dogs wake you up! One advantage of being on my own, the dogs know they have to listen to Missus now, instead of waiting for Fale to give the command. I think it had something to do with male bonding!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wish we had 4-5 inches. I'd love to clean out my freezer and pantry.

Pontuf



Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

So it was a mouse, Julie, I'm glad about that. The last thing I want to see is a photo of a mouses larger cousin, (I can't even type the word) mice I can cope with & would trap them in a cage then set them free outside. Those other vermin I can't handle, they make me shake, cry & come out in goose-pimples. Yuk.

Tessa


----------



## ladykat55 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pot pie sounds wonderful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that I am wonderfully fine!! Scan will be done on Monday morning at 8 am. Spent yesterday in Buford, GA shopping at the Mall of Georgia!! I was in my chair and Richard and C took turns rolling me around. Bought a lot of cool things and had a wonderful day. Going to stay home the next two days for sure as we are all worn out and hit pretty good on our bank accounts :roll: (I have some delicious yarns that just called out to me)
> Sam I LOVE Chicken pot pie!!! Will have to try this recipe for sure! That may be what's for dinner tonight, I keep a box of the Pillsbury pie crust in my freezer at all times and I freeze what is left of the rotisserie chickens so should have enough for at least one pie! Thanks for sharing this! We are going to make homemade pizzas tomorrow for the football games, have some chips and dips ready and wings have to be on the menu also. It's our warm up for the Superbowl feast, but scaled down as there will only be 4 for Sunday, SB will have at least 8 to 10 stopping in for treats!!
> Richard is a great house buddy, we have been playing some PS3 games and having great fun with the Wii also. Mom got in on some Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy games so that was really fun!
> Will try to catch up on the last pages of last week's TP, then all the pages of this weeks. I should know better than to go 2 days without reading
> ...


You so deserve a blow out Marianne, and what better than yarn! I have been consoling myself with yarn- [and food] but have to get the food under control again. At least knitting should not tax you too much! so glad you have been enjoying the games. hugs, J.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> So it was a mouse, Julie, I'm glad about that. The last thing I want to see is a photo of a mouses larger cousin, (I can't even type the word) mice I can cope with & would trap them in a cage then set them free outside. Those other vermin I can't handle, they make me shake, cry & come out in goose-pimples. Yuk.
> 
> Tessa


No, I am afraid no mercy even for a mouse!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Wish we had 4-5 inches. I'd love to clean out my freezer and pantry.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ewe, we have a mouse every so often too, I haven't seen it or any evidence of it in several weeks so I hope that the cats made it think twice about coming back but I have traps to set out also, so that hopefully we wont have the problems with them that we had living next to the horse pasture in Texas. Closest horse pasture here is several blocks away. I too like that the dogs wake me when they need out, my only complaint is that if David is awake in the living room, they will come into the bedroom to wake me up, because I guess he doesn't do it the same way I do? lol...
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

How did that one get in the middle?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> How did that one get in the middle?


You have to scroll right down- there must have been a large gap- so you thought you were already there!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello Sam. I hadn't heard of chicken pot pie until I read your earlier post but this afternoon, when listening to the Garrison Kieler Radio Show on BBC Radio 4 Extra, what should be mentioned in his hilarious 'Lake Woebegone' than chicken pot pie! I thought you'd enjoy hearing that and I'm going to make the pie.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Not feeling better, only contemplating, wishing...trying to catch up this morning but my eyes really hurt, sting. My sinuses are still swollen. 
We live on 20 acres and occasionally get a small church mouse in the house. I have a Have -a-heart live trap that I bait with peanut butter. Works every time. Then I just walk outside and release him a good distance from the house.

My parents had flying squirrels in their attic years ago. My Dad used a Have-a-heart trap and over a couple weeks relocated 17 squirrels. He released them in the Lincoln Memorial Gardens which is just a mile from their home. They have thrived there over the years with many people commenting on their active community. Never would have happened if they hadn't invaded my parent's attic first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My DSM(stepmother) has a tortie with attitude to spare. lol... She's small but mighty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My DSM(stepmother) has a tortie with attitude to spare. lol... She's small but mighty.


My best cats have always been Tortie- or Ginger apart from my blue eyed tabby!

And very dark!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Not feeling better, only contemplating, wishing...trying to catch up this morning but my eyes really hurt, sting. My sinuses are still swollen.
> We live on 20 acres and occasionally get a small church mouse in the house. I have a Have -a-heart live trap that I bait with peanut butter. Works every time. Then I just walk outside and release him a good distance from the house.
> 
> My parents had flying squirrels in their attic years ago. My Dad used a Have-a-heart trap and over a couple weeks relocated 17 squirrels. He released them in the Lincoln Memorial Gardens which is just a mile from their home. They have thrived there over the years with many people commenting on their active community. Never would have happened if they hadn't invaded my parent's attic first.


Too many houses around for that to be an option! I do so hope you get over this flu before too much longer!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My DSM(stepmother) has a tortie with attitude to spare. lol... She's small but mighty.


We had a small but mighty! She had the best fur--super plush. We rescued her from under a bush in a storm, she didn't even have her eyes open yet, and she had pneumonia to boot. The kids and I took turns feeding her all night until she could eat on her own, and I don't think she ever got over 6 lbs or so. But she was an awesome hunter and had quite a great personality.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I have been out twice this morning to get the snow off the deck and make a path for me and the lil dog. Cleared off 8inches both times. The snow has not stopped and will continue all day. Not too many were going to show up for mass this morning. Father Al had not even arrived yet -- he has to travel 1.25 hours to get here on a good day and today is not good for travel.

It is this kind of weather/snowfall that causes lots of miscalculations on the part of my feet and I usually end up falling. So I am sticking to home today and so far have not fallen when I have been snow clearing. The guy has not yet been around to clear the driveway out anyways.

The mechanic came and got my van and put it up on the flatbed tow truck. He took it back to his garage and went over all the stuff he needed to do. He did not charge me for the tow job. Anyways, everything totalled out to be $388 for what he did. The battery was dead and was ten years old so it was due to be replaced. He checked out everything else and made sure it was all ok. I dont mind paying the money for a good trusty mechanic. I got the van back at 9pm last evening.

I guess it is stay in the house, do some housework (nasty stuff!), and then do some knitting (I like that part!). And of course there is a hockey game on this afternoon -- Winnipeg Jets (my team) hosts the Ottawa Senators. Then this evening it is Toronto Maple Leafs at Montreal Canadians. The late game is Vancouver Canucks hosts Anaheim. There is also figure skating on from Mississauga, Ontario. hmmmmm, lots on tv, perhaps no knitting means no frogging song? I cant seem to do both at the same time!  Zoe


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone! We have snow in the Channel Islands too - not really much but enough to cause chaos, close all the Channel Islands' airports until later afternoon, and leave folk stranded in the wrong places. Hubby is stuck in England, but will try to get back tomorrow. The school closed because of the state of the roads this morning (but I think it was more so the children could play in the snow as almost everyone could have walked to school. The island is only 3 miles from end to end, and school is in the middle). I walked everywhere today, lovely but cold. By evening most of our snow had thawed but frost is forecast. My scarves have been very useful!
> 
> Thanks so much for the delicious sounding recipes. I have eaten pork Lettuce cups in Chinese restaurants and so its great to find how to make them with beef. May try them tomorrow if there's any iceberg lettuce in the shop.
> Past my bedtime now, so will drop in again in the morning. Sleep well when it's your bedtimes!


How funny - I started to read this post and said to myself "Self, did I miss the snow - was it not reported. Because I live near the Channel Islands, however my Channel Islands are in Ventura County, California. DUH


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Tea! What is this tea party? I am drinking Canadian Blend English Breakfast as we speak. We have a little red suitcase that we fill for the next member of the family that visits Mum, I got Tea! It is always a fun surprise to see who puts what in. We fill it for Mum while we are there too. I make pot pies with only the top crust and put in sour cream, remember we need dairy?!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It's 8 in the evening and I've been cleaning all day, uuuu, just finished - hope to have some time to rest now...

Mice bring diseases, but rats are more dangerous... 
Mice look so sweet though...

Well, mu parents took David for the night (they live in like 10-15 minutes walking distance), and Stefan, my husband, was "mobilized" to help a friend's niece with her homework, so he's working on the bedroom's computer, so I'm like... haha, free - what should I do, where should I start? I need to actually put some patterns to files, but I'm not starting to work now, no way - I'll just lounge on the sofa...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Tea! What is this tea party? I am drinking Canadian Blend English Breakfast as we speak. We have a little red suitcase that we fill for the next member of the family that visits Mum, I got Tea! It is always a fun surprise to see who puts what in. We fill it for Mum while we are there too. I make pot pies with only the top crust and put in sour cream, remember we need dairy?!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, ooh, a good chicken pot pie recipe is always loved, I'm going to make this one may Sunday.
> Roast is in the oven for tonight, I need to come up with something to bake for DH's sweet tooth, I think I may just walk over to the store and get him an apple fritter and bake tomorrow.
> Hope everyone is feeling better and healing well and quickly, DH seems to be healing nicely, he only took pain meds once yesterday and not at all today yet, but he did hit his hand when he dropped something and bounced around abit trying not to curse, but he said there is still feeling in those fingers so all is good under those bandages. lol, Told him it doesn't make him less of a man to ask for help pouring out of a 2 liter bottle. lol...Oh well.


Such a cutie pie in your avatar. Sweet face for sure.

So sorry DH banged his fingers. Oh that sends a wave over me when I just think of it. Healing wishes sent his way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Tea! What is this tea party? I am drinking Canadian Blend English Breakfast as we speak. We have a little red suitcase that we fill for the next member of the family that visits Mum, I got Tea! It is always a fun surprise to see who puts what in. We fill it for Mum while we are there too. I make pot pies with only the top crust and put in sour cream, remember we need dairy?!


Hi Montana Gramma, love the idea of the little red suitcase. Have never heard of that being done but such a great idea. Sam is our official greeter but our tea party was founded by Dave, a lovely man in England who brought us together for light tea party chatter. He has moved on to other things and turned the mantle over to Sam, who brings a new mid-western flavor to our tea party with lots of joy and wonderful stories of his family. How we appreciate the time he takes to keep the tea party fresh every week. We share knitting, recipes, family and life stories, joys and sorrows.

How do you do a pot pie with no bottom crust to hold it in? Perhaps you just eat it straight from individual baking dishes.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I guess it is stay in the house, do some housework (nasty stuff!), and then do some knitting (I like that part!).


I did that already - I was such a good girl! - but it took me all day, uuuuu...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it is stay in the house, do some housework (nasty stuff!), and then do some knitting (I like that part!).
> ...


Bravo. I know if I get started it will take all day, so perhaps I will just take one small part and do that. Funny how it is always the kitchen that needs constant work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! We have snow in the Channel Islands too - not really much but enough to cause chaos, close all the Channel Islands' airports until later afternoon, and leave folk stranded in the wrong places. Hubby is stuck in England, but will try to get back tomorrow. The school closed because of the state of the roads this morning (but I think it was more so the children could play in the snow as almost everyone could have walked to school. The island is only 3 miles from end to end, and school is in the middle). I walked everywhere today, lovely but cold. By evening most of our snow had thawed but frost is forecast. My scarves have been very useful!
> ...


Dori, that is so funny and easy to happen at our international Tea Party when we have the same names as other countries. I was just thinking of you yesterday and wondering where and how you were.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> How funny - I started to read this post and said to myself "Self, did I miss the snow - was it not reported. Because I live near the Channel Islands, however my Channel Islands are in Ventura County, California. DUH


Dori, it's good to see you! How are you & where on earth have you been?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Not feeling better, only contemplating, wishing...trying to catch up this morning but my eyes really hurt, sting. My sinuses are still swollen.
> We live on 20 acres and occasionally get a small church mouse in the house. I have a Have -a-heart live trap that I bait with peanut butter. Works every time. Then I just walk outside and release him a good distance from the house.
> 
> My parents had flying squirrels in their attic years ago. My Dad used a Have-a-heart trap and over a couple weeks relocated 17 squirrels. He released them in the Lincoln Memorial Gardens which is just a mile from their home. They have thrived there over the years with many people commenting on their active community. Never would have happened if they hadn't invaded my parent's attic first.


So sorry you are still so sick. Pontuf, I can't remember if you had the flu shot or not. I am just wondering if there are people who had the flu shot and still got the flu? You can PM me if you don't want to say.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > How funny - I started to read this post and said to myself "Self, did I miss the snow - was it not reported. Because I live near the Channel Islands, however my Channel Islands are in Ventura County, California. DUH
> ...


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just finished reading the last 40 pages from last week's TP and now we're already into the new one.
> 
> Lettuce cups sound so good but I'm fed up with chicken as of now. Have had so many chicken meals lately, I feel like I'm growing feathers. DH is getting too picky and I've exhausted my imagination......guess we'll have to go out more often.(lol)


I hear ya!!!! Sounds like a plan- AZ


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


And mine.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a recipe for French Onion Soup done in the slow cooker! Great for a blustery day when you need to stay inside and knit or urr,,,,,do housework!

French Onion Soup
Ingredients
6 large onions (any kind), chopped
1/2 cup butter (as much or whatever you use to saute onions)
6 cans (10-1/2 ounces each) condensed beef broth, undiluted (I use vegetable broth)
1-1/2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
3 bay leaves
10 slices French bread, toasted
Shredded Parmesan and shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese

Directions
In a large skillet, saute onions in butter until crisp-tender. Transfer to a 5-qt. slow cooker. Add the broth, Worcestershire sauce and bay leaves.
 Cover and cook on low for 5-7 hours or until the onions are tender. Discard bay leaves.
 Ladle soup into ovenproof bowls. Top each with a slice of toast; sprinkle with desired amount of cheese. Place bowls on a baking sheet. Broil for 2-3 minutes or until cheese is lightly golden. Yield: 10 servings.

Nutritional Facts 1 serving (calculated without cheese) equals 296 calories, 11 g fat (6 g saturated fat), 25 mg cholesterol, 722 mg sodium, 41 g carbohydrate, 4 g fiber, 8 g protein.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Not feeling better, only contemplating, wishing...trying to catch up this morning but my eyes really hurt, sting. My sinuses are still swollen.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Congrats Lurker on catching it! We get field mice that come in for the warmth in the winter. Hate having to deal with the traps but unless I want a basement full of rhodents it must be done.

Sorlenna, sewing too. Seems we knitters are alike with multi-talents. If you do make something I would love to see it.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > How funny - I started to read this post and said to myself "Self, did I miss the snow - was it not reported. Because I live near the Channel Islands, however my Channel Islands are in Ventura County, California. DUH
> ...


Recently both of my computers were in the hospital. But they were healed and came home. Now I'm spending time playing catch-up. Before that I needed a break from the computers - kept getting killer headaches. Feeling better now. 
Glad to hear that all who are well are well. To those who have had misery or pain since I've been away, I hope you have healed. I'll be back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be careful outside; sure don't need to fall. Glad your mechanic was able to fix your van. I just have a hard time imagining so much snow! Stay in and warm and knit knit knit!



5mmdpns said:


> Well, I have been out twice this morning to get the snow off the deck and make a path for me and the lil dog. Cleared off 8inches both times. The snow has not stopped and will continue all day. Not too many were going to show up for mass this morning. Father Al had not even arrived yet -- he has to travel 1.25 hours to get here on a good day and today is not good for travel.
> 
> It is this kind of weather/snowfall that causes lots of miscalculations on the part of my feet and I usually end up falling. So I am sticking to home today and so far have not fallen when I have been snow clearing. The guy has not yet been around to clear the driveway out anyways.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick note to let everyone know that I am wonderfully fine!! Scan will be done on Monday morning at 8 am. Spent yesterday in Buford, GA shopping at the Mall of Georgia!! I was in my chair and Richard and C took turns rolling me around. Bought a lot of cool things and had a wonderful day. Going to stay home the next two days for sure as we are all worn out and hit pretty good on our bank accounts :roll: (I have some delicious yarns that just called out to me)
> ...


Agreed!!!
How wonderful to see you enjoying life with your new lease on it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Be careful outside; sure don't need to fall. Glad your mechanic was able to fix your van. I just have a hard time imagining so much snow! Stay in and warm and knit knit knit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is not even the normal amount we usually get in the winter! We have not even had half the amount that is normal snowfall yet! hahah, we get what we get! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. I hadn't heard of chicken pot pie until I read your earlier post but this afternoon, when listening to the Garrison Kieler Radio Show on BBC Radio 4 Extra, what should be mentioned in his hilarious 'Lake Woebegone' than chicken pot pie! I thought you'd enjoy hearing that and I'm going to make the pie.


Northern Ireland will never be the same after listening to Garrison Kieler and eating Sam's chicken pot pie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Information on corn fiber yarn: http://kollageyarns.com/yarns.php?cid=26
> 
> They also have a collection of patterns for this yarn. Many places have discontinued their corn yarn, so am not sure if the drought and corn prices have had anything to do with it. I did feel some of the yarn while at the MW Stitches show and I describe it as a substitute for cotton yarn - it has a nicer drape and is certainly softer with more fluff than the cottoms. I loved the blends of corn and bamboo and corn and linen. But our summers are so short that I don't do many items out of the lighter yarns...,maybe in FL, AZ, etc.


It looks quite lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Sam could be up but doing one of his puzzles. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you got the mouse Lurker - setting another trap is a good idea. DH always uses peanut butter and raw bacon... and covers the trap with an upsidedown plastic crate - the mice can get through the holes, but the dogs can't get into the trap!! AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> One very dead mouse now in the deep freeze till rubbish day- these new plastic traps are a lot easier to manage- no trapped fingers unless you are very silly. I will set it again in case there are others. good to know the bacon bait works.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  18 January 13
> 
> Another week has rolled by  mid January already. That just brings spring that much closer. And I for one can hardly wait. Im ready to be outside without a heavy coat on. Did you ever think about how uncomfortable driving is when you are all bundled up? When I was in college  when a bunch of us were going somewhere we would wear our coats to the car  throw them in the trunk and jump in the car and turn up the heat. Of course the coats were cold when we had to put them back on but we werent stuffed into the car. Those were in the days when we would drive forty miles at two in the morning just for a piece of Friches strawberry pie.
> 
> ...


Good Morning...Is is OK to join the tea party once in a while?Every so often I check in but never participate. 
Love talking about light hearted things and sipping tea. My favorite is green tea...however this morning my husband made a fine smelling coffee so I am really enjoying that. It's chilly here in Hawaii...I need socks on this morning...those of you that live in a cold area would laugh at us for thinking 60 degreese is chilly. 
I just finished giving away two sets of infant cap and booties one for a girl and one for a boy...a friend was having a new grandchild so I made one for a girl and one for a boy. Her daughter had a boy so I gave that to her. A co-worker just had her first grandbaby it was a girl....happy to have both sets put to use. They were both made from my stash of left over yarn...easy to make and really turned out well. The chance of me having a new grandchild are slim to none...I have 4 wonderful grandsons and don't think the kids will have any more children. I am lucky to have a wonderful family.

My husband and I decided to go to the movies this afternoon...We usually stop for an early dinner after...love our Saturday movie "dates". Tidy up the house first then out for the day. The yard work will wait until tomorrow or Monday or even Tuesday. It will be there when we are ready. It's always there.
Happy weekend one and all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I came back to pay bills (ugh) and got distracted again. lol Well, that sleeve isn't going to sprout legs and walk off, as my mother would say...

I need to go to the store but just don't want to. Zoe's onion soup would be worth a trip, though, I think (have just one onion and no beef broth, just turkey). Glad you got your van right again, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorleanna said I could post the glove I test knitted. It was a really fun knit;gave me an opportunity to try new stitches. Here it is.
I'm not the best at taking photos.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better Pontuf - AZ


Pontuf said:


> Wish we had 4-5 inches. I'd love to clean out my freezer and pantry.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! We have snow in the Channel Islands too - not really much but enough to cause chaos, close all the Channel Islands' airports until later afternoon, and leave folk stranded in the wrong places. Hubby is stuck in England, but will try to get back tomorrow. The school closed because of the state of the roads this morning (but I think it was more so the children could play in the snow as almost everyone could have walked to school. The island is only 3 miles from end to end, and school is in the middle). I walked everywhere today, lovely but cold. By evening most of our snow had thawed but frost is forecast. My scarves have been very useful!
> ...


Hi Dori, how confusing. I didn't know you had them too! Sorry about my ignorance, even tho' I lived in LA for 18 months. I do remember being very surprised when one of my work colleagues in LA had never seen snow in her 21 years. We had all gone up to the ski area above the desert. Quite surreal-guys skiing in shorts and Tshirts, and the desert spread out below. Very exotic when you have been living in Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Not feeling better, only contemplating, wishing...trying to catch up this morning but my eyes really hurt, sting. My sinuses are still swollen.
> We live on 20 acres and occasionally get a small church mouse in the house. I have a Have -a-heart live trap that I bait with peanut butter. Works every time. Then I just walk outside and release him a good distance from the house.
> 
> My parents had flying squirrels in their attic years ago. My Dad used a Have-a-heart trap and over a couple weeks relocated 17 squirrels. He released them in the Lincoln Memorial Gardens which is just a mile from their home. They have thrived there over the years with many people commenting on their active community. Never would have happened if they hadn't invaded my parent's attic first.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> what impressed me most about your post was when you said you could have more uninterrupted time with your husband. there are not many couple that could or would say that - it just gave me a allover warm feeling when i read that. i hope the two of you have the bestest time ever.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Me too, purl diva - no one I would rather be spending time with than my hubby. Where do you winter in arizona? We used to be snow birds in Mesa (Valle del Oro). love the winters there as it gets so darned cold here -I had such a good time learning all sorts of things. Hubby hiked all over the Superstitions.

Which remind me -- how are you doing Pontuf - I hope you are feeling much better. -


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good to see you 5 - be careful with the shoveling - stay warm and enjoy the games. luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Well, I have been out twice this morning to get the snow off the deck and make a path for me and the lil dog. Cleared off 8inches both times. The snow has not stopped and will continue all day. Not too many were going to show up for mass this morning. Father Al had not even arrived yet -- he has to travel 1.25 hours to get here on a good day and today is not good for travel.
> 
> It is this kind of weather/snowfall that causes lots of miscalculations on the part of my feet and I usually end up falling. So I am sticking to home today and so far have not fallen when I have been snow clearing. The guy has not yet been around to clear the driveway out anyways.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Dori - How are you??? Nice to hear from you, have you been keeping busy???? luv-AZ


Dori Sage said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! We have snow in the Channel Islands too - not really much but enough to cause chaos, close all the Channel Islands' airports until later afternoon, and leave folk stranded in the wrong places. Hubby is stuck in England, but will try to get back tomorrow. The school closed because of the state of the roads this morning (but I think it was more so the children could play in the snow as almost everyone could have walked to school. The island is only 3 miles from end to end, and school is in the middle). I walked everywhere today, lovely but cold. By evening most of our snow had thawed but frost is forecast. My scarves have been very useful!
> ...


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Today, for the first time since joining KP I clicked the tea party link. Silly me, I'd always thought it refered to a local gathering! What a great party you guys have going here! I love it and, while I do not have any constructive input today, I will absolutely come back! 
Thanks for the lettuce wrap recipe, too. And oh, now that I think of it, I was surprised that someone from Northern Ireland hadn't heard of a chicken pot pie - maybe just called something else? I though meat pies of all sorts originated in the UK and Ireland. We learn something every day.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Always the kitchen Angora!!! - AZ


Angora1 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Zoe- this sounds so good!!! I think I will just make a little - it looks to be easily cut down - DH isn't eating this type of thing at the moment - but I am!! luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Here is a recipe for French Onion Soup done in the slow cooker! Great for a blustery day when you need to stay inside and knit or urr,,,,,do housework!
> 
> French Onion Soup
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DH and I have never had a flu shot. That may change next year.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Not feeling better, only contemplating, wishing...trying to catch up this morning but my eyes really hurt, sting. My sinuses are still swollen.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cute Gwenie!! Or I guess I should say very cute Sorlenna, nice job Gwenie!! AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Sorleanna said I could post the glove I test knitted. It was a really fun knit;gave me an opportunity to try new stitches. Here it is.
> I'm not the best at taking photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a recipe for French Onion Soup done in the slow cooker! Great for a blustery day when you need to stay inside and knit or urr,,,,,do housework!
> 
> French Onion Soup
> Ingredients
> ...


That sounds good 5, may have to invest in a smaller slow cooker, now I am on my own!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I must set the trap again, I am never sure with rodents where there is one there is high chance of more!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to Ann Bar and Kathyknits - please stop by anytime - there is always someone around and we always are learning something new!! Post some pictures of your latest project or share your favorite recipe - and come back soon and often!!
Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just finished reading the last 40 pages from last week's TP and now we're already into the new one.
> 
> Lettuce cups sound so good but I'm fed up with chicken as of now. Have had so many chicken meals lately, I feel like I'm growing feathers. DH is getting too picky and I've exhausted my imagination......guess we'll have to go out more often.(lol)


Oh I know what you mean about exhausting your imagination...after all the years of cooking I am sometimes at a loss as what to fix for dinner...my DH is a big help but has no ideas...going out more often sounds good. No clean-up no grocery shopping...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a 1 1/2 quart one that is perfect for 1 person- AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a recipe for French Onion Soup done in the slow cooker! Great for a blustery day when you need to stay inside and knit or urr,,,,,do housework!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

ann bar said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished reading the last 40 pages from last week's TP and now we're already into the new one.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Cathyknits! Glad you dropped in. The tea party actually continues all week; you can find it easily by going to watched topics. Sam, our wonderful host startss a new thread each Friday at 5 EST. Glad to have you join in.



cathyknits said:


> Today, for the first time since joining KP I clicked the tea party link. Silly me, I'd always thought it refered to a local gathering! What a great party you guys have going here! I love it and, while I do not have any constructive input today, I will absolutely come back!
> Thanks for the lettuce wrap recipe, too. And oh, now that I think of it, I was surprised that someone from Northern Ireland hadn't heard of a chicken pot pie - maybe just called something else? I though meat pies of all sorts originated in the UK and Ireland. We learn something every day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DANG these double posts! And I can't blame it on Alfred kitty either.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK DH has decided that he is going to try and trim the peach tree today..... so I am headed out to keep an eye on him and make sure he doesn't overdo it. Have a wonderful day and I will be back soon. ttya'lll - Ha! AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Glad you got the mouse Lurker - setting another trap is a good idea. DH always uses peanut butter and raw bacon... and covers the trap with an upsidedown plastic crate - the mice can get through the holes, but the dogs can't get into the trap!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


There are a few spots in the kitchen- because my units are free standing not built in, where I can pop a trap under and the dogs can't reach. Don't fancy a dog getting it's snout trapped! Your crate sounds an excellent idea where you can't do that. Just made my second cuppa for the morning- I went back to bed for a bit. Church starts late now- we share with two other congregations. Tongan and English speaking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay going to work on my waterfall top now. Really would like to finish it this weekend if possible. I'll be lurking here while I knit so hopefully won't get too behind. LOL


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Today, for the first time since joining KP I clicked the tea party link. Silly me, I'd always thought it refered to a local gathering! What a great party you guys have going here! I love it and, while I do not have any constructive input today, I will absolutely come back!
> Thanks for the lettuce wrap recipe, too. And oh, now that I think of it, I was surprised that someone from Northern Ireland hadn't heard of a chicken pot pie - maybe just called something else? I though meat pies of all sorts originated in the UK and Ireland. We learn something every day.


So Glad you clicked the link, welcome to our little gathering I'm sure you will soon find conversation that you just have to join in. I expect the pies did come from England & Ireland, the emigrants to foreign fields probably took a few along to to keep them going on their way.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello Cathyknits. You are correct. It was the term 'chicken pot pie' that was unfamiliar to me. I think I'd call it chicken and vegetable pie. I make one that is similar but hadn't used mixed frozen vegetables. What a good ingredient!The recipe is going to be a family favourite as indeed, is the tea party!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a recipe for French Onion Soup done in the slow cooker! Great for a blustery day when you need to stay inside and knit or urr,,,,,do housework!
> 
> French Onion Soup
> Ingredients
> ...


Yum, French Onion Soup...I make it from time to time but have never used Worcestershire Sauce...next time I will try it.
Thanks...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These are beautiful!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Sorleanna said I could post the glove I test knitted. It was a really fun knit;gave me an opportunity to try new stitches. Here it is.
> I'm not the best at taking photos.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Good morning everyone, Sam, the Chicken Pot Pie is perfect. I will make it for my son next week. He is working in Greenville and will stay with me...
> My New Years intentions were to get caught up on all my WIP. I am down to one sock for me and a pink bolero for my 6 yr old GD. I spent yesterday "unknitting" and finally frogging the right front. I just couldn't get the pattern right so I am starting over. Sure will feel good not to have so many projects waiting to be finished...Have a great weekend everyone and stay warm and safe. PittyPat


So glad you dropped by. I really should get caught up with my WIP....but there are things I'm really anxious to start so some of them will remain WIP for a while. Not really that many so they're not nagging at me!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what impressed me most about your post was when you said you could have more uninterrupted time with your husband. there are not many couple that could or would say that - it just gave me a allover warm feeling when i read that. i hope the two of you have the bestest time ever.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ann bar said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party  18 January 13
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Dori, how confusing. I didn't know you had them too! Sorry about my ignorance, even tho' I lived in LA for 18 months. I do remember being very surprised when one of my work colleagues in LA had never seen snow in her 21 years. We had all gone up to the ski area above the desert. Quite surreal-guys skiing in shorts and Tshirts, and the desert spread out below. Very exotic when you have been living in Glasgow, Scotland.


...................................................................................

Are you trying to say that Glasgow's not exotic?!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that I am wonderfully fine!! Scan will be done on Monday morning at 8 am. Spent yesterday in Buford, GA shopping at the Mall of Georgia!! I was in my chair and Richard and C took turns rolling me around. Bought a lot of cool things and had a wonderful day. Going to stay home the next two days for sure as we are all worn out and hit pretty good on our bank accounts :roll: (I have some delicious yarns that just called out to me)
> Sam I LOVE Chicken pot pie!!! Will have to try this recipe for sure! That may be what's for dinner tonight, I keep a box of the Pillsbury pie crust in my freezer at all times and I freeze what is left of the rotisserie chickens so should have enough for at least one pie! Thanks for sharing this! We are going to make homemade pizzas tomorrow for the football games, have some chips and dips ready and wings have to be on the menu also. It's our warm up for the Superbowl feast, but scaled down as there will only be 4 for Sunday, SB will have at least 8 to 10 stopping in for treats!!
> Richard is a great house buddy, we have been playing some PS3 games and having great fun with the Wii also. Mom got in on some Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy games so that was really fun!
> Will try to catch up on the last pages of last week's TP, then all the pages of this weeks. I should know better than to go 2 days without reading
> ...


Hi, Marianne. I was wondering how your outing went yesterday and if Richard made it to your house. So glad you had fun and are doing so well.
Don't overdo this weekend...we want you to remain well!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My DSM(stepmother) has a tortie with attitude to spare. lol... She's small but mighty.


She's really a pretty one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dori, how confusing. I didn't know you had them too! Sorry about my ignorance, even tho' I lived in LA for 18 months. I do remember being very surprised when one of my work colleagues in LA had never seen snow in her 21 years. We had all gone up to the ski area above the desert. Quite surreal-guys skiing in shorts and Tshirts, and the desert spread out below. Very exotic when you have been living in Glasgow, Scotland.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a recipe for French Onion Soup done in the slow cooker! Great for a blustery day when you need to stay inside and knit or urr,,,,,do housework!
> 
> French Onion Soup
> Ingredients
> ...


Mmmmmmm - my kind of soup :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dori, how confusing. I didn't know you had them too! Sorry about my ignorance, even tho' I lived in LA for 18 months. I do remember being very surprised when one of my work colleagues in LA had never seen snow in her 21 years. We had all gone up to the ski area above the desert. Quite surreal-guys skiing in shorts and Tshirts, and the desert spread out below. Very exotic when you have been living in Glasgow, Scotland.
> ...


I'm sure it would be quite exotic to me--it is all in our perspective.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Not feeling better, only contemplating, wishing...trying to catch up this morning but my eyes really hurt, sting. My sinuses are still swollen.
> We live on 20 acres and occasionally get a small church mouse in the house. I have a Have -a-heart live trap that I bait with peanut butter. Works every time. Then I just walk outside and release him a good distance from the house.
> 
> My parents had flying squirrels in their attic years ago. My Dad used a Have-a-heart trap and over a couple weeks relocated 17 squirrels. He released them in the Lincoln Memorial Gardens which is just a mile from their home. They have thrived there over the years with many people commenting on their active community. Never would have happened if they hadn't invaded my parent's attic first.


So sorry to hear you're still feeling rotten. Did you get the flu shot and got the flu anyway? I know a lot of people have.
I went for my shingles shot this morning. Can not believe how quiet the pharmacy was! It's in a local supermarket and they had told me it was less busy on the weekend. But I was surprised that it was! Only took about 10 min. My ins. paid all but $40 so I was relieved to have it done and paid for.
Hope you're soon better. Did you DH come down with it like you were thinking a day or so ago?
JuneK

OOPS! Just saw your reply earlier....sorry.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you got that mouse - and pleased it was only a mouse!

Welcome to all the new voices this week, it's lovely to meet you all.

Sorlenna, those are lovely gloves and well knitted Gwennie! :thumbup: 

Just eaten my chicken salad. Trying hard with WW, but it IS hard! I've lost 4lbs this week so that's encouraging...I suppose. :roll: Would still love a big cream cake or a Mars Bar........


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Yippee - we're going out tonight. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen did an awesome job! Yeah!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ann bar said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a recipe for French Onion Soup done in the slow cooker! Great for a blustery day when you need to stay inside and knit or urr,,,,,do housework!
> ...


You dont even have to put as much worcetershire sauce as is called for, and in fact you can add as much as you desire to taste. You can even add it to your bowl just before you eat. It is all just an individual thing. :thumbup:

(And for all the rest of you KTP family, no this is one dish that I dont eat with ketchup! some HP sauce yah, instead of the worcestershire sauce, but no ketchup! hahahha Zoe  )


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

For the pot pie with no bottom crust, I make them in individual ceramic bowls and crust the top. Or you can do them in the throw away aluminum pans. Those I find I can freeze and then bake. The 8/9 inch cake pans work good for larger servings. I also grate the onion and use less.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone! Been awhile since I checked in with y'all. Nice to see everyone doing well...challanges and all! Winter weather....know what ya mean. Was really cold here the past couple of weeks. We did get some snow, but not much...just enough to mess up the roads out here in the country.

I have been spending my time in Dragonfly Lace's class. #11 lace class...was awesome! She is wonderful and so are her designs. We have posted pictures of our scarves/shawls under her workshop. It was so much fun and I've decided to be a lace junky and take her next class too. What an opportunity!

Thanks for the recipes Sam! Love Chicken Pot Pie. Also thanks for being such a lovely host and always having a chair and a cuppa for all of us.

I get distracted and busy at times, but its always nice to know all of you are here. Actually I think and talk about this forum all the time. What an interesting and caring community has been created here.

Check in on y'all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie, glad you got that mouse - and pleased it was only a mouse!
> 
> Welcome to all the new voices this week, it's lovely to meet you all.
> 
> ...


That is always the way isn't it- when you are trying to be good the cravings come rushing in! I am trying to fill up on boiled water. Does not help the weight much but should help the kidneys!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dori, how confusing. I didn't know you had them too! Sorry about my ignorance, even tho' I lived in LA for 18 months. I do remember being very surprised when one of my work colleagues in LA had never seen snow in her 21 years. We had all gone up to the ski area above the desert. Quite surreal-guys skiing in shorts and Tshirts, and the desert spread out below. Very exotic when you have been living in Glasgow, Scotland.
> ...


KateB, I wouldn't dare! But, I can say in my defence that I never found any deserts there outside the Botanic Gardens glass houses and skiing IN Glasgow was never done wearing Tshirts and shorts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

ann bar said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished reading the last 40 pages from last week's TP and now we're already into the new one.
> ...


Julian is cooking moussaka tonight, he loves it & I'm not keen so have never made it. He was looking for some in the supermarket, none, so I "borrowed" a WW cook book & he bought the ingredients. We put the book back, came home & found a recipe in another book, totally different, so he's making it up as he goes along. I'm sure I shall enjoy it, daren't do otherwise.

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, glad you got that mouse - and pleased it was only a mouse!
> ...


Actually Julie filling up on water is not a good thing and it does not help the kidneys. (I learned a lot from working with nephrologists in the medical settings). When you drink more liquid than is necessary -- beyond the point of satisfying your thirst -- your kidneys turn on themselves and start to process protein out of your bloodstream and body systems. Protein is needed for your body's functioning and all of it is necessary. The old adage of drinking 8 glasses of water a day is not true nor helpful. This is according to the nephrologists who I worked with and much of these "old adage tales" go a long ways to harming the kidneys and setting them up for kidney failure. Take care, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

* And the hockey game is on!!!!!* see you all laterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


How much do you recommend? I was told I needed to flush the medications out of my system - also ofcourse we are in mid summer and one is 'transpiring' a lot.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Enough to satisfy your thirst. As a person perspires, they have an increase in their thirst, so you just go accordingly. Also there is a point at which a person gets so much water in their system that the bloodstream is so diluted and can not provide enough oxygen and hemoglobin to the necessary cells. People get water toxicity and then they get very light-headed and even pass out from this.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a recipe for French Onion Soup done in the slow cooker! Great for a blustery day when you need to stay inside and knit or urr,,,,,do housework!
> ...


It does sound good, and I am now on my own too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Anything major? or just life?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Dori - How are you??? Nice to hear from you, have you been keeping busy???? luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> ...


Yes - I've been busy. And without a computer for a while. Doing some work around the house. Contemplating having my kitchen redone. Finished those aligator scale fingerless gloves for my GD but forgot to take a pix. I'm crocheting another pair for my other GD. I'll take a pix of them when they are finished.

BTW, I sometimes read the last page first (like today) so I am commenting on Glasgow not being exotic. 3-1/2 years ago spent 4 glorious days in Scotland, but alas we were in Edinburgh and never got to Glasgow. But I'm sure Glasgow is a beautiful and fun loving as the other cities, towns we visited.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Well done Kate, losing 4lbs is a great achievement, Wish I was doing so well . I start off every day well but by the evening I blow it with a bag of crisps or nuts, not good but I will not give up lol


KateB said:


> Julie, glad you got that mouse - and pleased it was only a mouse!
> 
> Welcome to all the new voices this week, it's lovely to meet you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dori Sage said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dori - How are you??? Nice to hear from you, have you been keeping busy???? luv-AZ
> ...


Re: Glasgow, there is nowhere quite like it. I went there at 17 and left when I was 25, to go to California. Lots of Parkland, Victorian city buildings and some wonderful museums and art collections. Also it's a small city and very easy to get out of eg to Loch Lomond, the Campsie hills etc. It used to have a bad reputation for knife gangs in the slum areas (Gorbals) very many years ago but was also home to Rennie Macintosh (Art Nouveau design) and lots more. As the more industrial, 'second city' it tends to be missed off the tourist itinerary for not being as pretty as Edinburgh, but personally I prefer it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Both cities are of interest architecturally- as well as from the mountains of history that they have!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

before i even see how far behind i am i had best sign in - have been off the property for most of the day - you can tell i live in the midwest - the mall was hosting a farm festival - brand new and antique tractors - elevator augers and a chidren's and adult's peddle tracter pull.

ayden and avery both did well. it was fun watching the adults - the women did really well - they were pulling 360 pounds - the men well over 400. great fun. 

it was just fun to be out of the house doing something with the family. i walked around - my friend laurie works in the book store there and also mans the lys once in a while -she is going to be there tuesday so think i will go in and knit with her for the day. maybe even work on my socks.

beautiful weather again - cold and breezy but with the sun and blue sky doesn' seem as cold - i have the bedroom window open most of the day for some venelation.

i have a new cat from the barn - tip kitty. she has a white tip on her tail - and she has the longest tail of any cat i have ever seen - and when she walks in just waves back and forth as she sashays around. i enjoy tip kitty - hickory tolerates her because she knows she has to. lol 

phyllis made chili which we are going to have for supper shortly - she does make good chili. i will go over for that.

then i will be back and catch up with all the goings on i have missed thus far.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purl2diva - did you bring all this freezing weather from Wisconsin? Welcome back to AZ. Actually, DH told me yesterday that it is much warmer so maybe you brought the warm weather. 
I'm in North Scottsdale just off Dynamite . We love Tempe. So much to do and nice walking and hiking. Being North Siders from Chicago in our former lives we are Cubs fans but I also love SF Giants. We love the cactus league games. Do you go to any Brewers games? 
We love the Botanical Gardens too. In Tempe you are close to everything. Such a great location.

I just love hearing so many ladies enjoying preparing new recipes for their DH and families. DH and I have always loved making new recipes and reading cook books, watching cooking shows, ... KTP has been a wealth of recipes and delicious eating. Thank you all so much for the generous contributions of your family and favorite recipes.

When I am up and about I am making chicken pot pies, French onion soup and lettuce cups. ( love the lettuce cups at PF Changs! Now thanks to Sam I can make them at home)



Pontuf

]


Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what impressed me most about your post was when you said you could have more uninterrupted time with your husband. there are not many couple that could or would say that - it just gave me a allover warm feeling when i read that. i hope the two of you have the bestest time ever.
> ...


  :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you pat - sending mounds of healing energy your way - i agree - no pain no gain - but hoping the gain is soon more than the pain.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good mornig Sam...oh those lettuce cups sound delicious and the chicken pot pie...so yummy even at 4:26 am! PT has been going great but a bit painful as they say, no pain, no gain. I'll be back to work next Thursday and not willingly but I do need to get out and about. Here in So. Cal. it has been very warm, yesterday 82 degrees and for the next few days it will be over 75 degrees. My poor plants can't figure it out :lol: :lol: Thanks again for hosting the tea party and I'll be making those lettuce cups.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie, glad you got that mouse - and pleased it was only a mouse!
> 
> Welcome to all the new voices this week, it's lovely to meet you all.
> 
> ...


You must have been being good to have lost albs. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Lucky you not having to cook. I think he would be understanding even if you didn't like it. I am enjoying a quiet weekend without teens, the house is so quiet. Does make cooking seem less fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It isn't the "mice". When we took over into a bungalow that needed a lot of work we found we had furry residents, so we called the council to put down poison. We were working on the place a couple of days later & my DH asked me to pop down the road for the papers. I set off, but halfway to the gate there was a dead body on the path. I stopped, I dithered for about 10 minutes, just couldn't bring myself to step over it, so went back to tell DH. He asked me where the papers were, he couldn't believe that I couldn"t walk round it. Neither could I, but it isn't fear, it is complete & utter revulsion. I do tend to tell people about it, I think in an attempt to laugh myself out of it, but it just stays as daft as ever.

Tessa[/quote]

My Elishia is like that about snakes. She once stayed in the house all day because there was s snake in the doorway. I am not sure where her fear of them came from, her boys think it is great they scare her when they find a snake in the yard.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It isn't the "mice". When we took over into a bungalow that needed a lot of work we found we had furry residents, so we called the council to put down poison. We were working on the place a couple of days later & my DH asked me to pop down the road for the papers. I set off, but halfway to the gate there was a dead body on the path. I stopped, I dithered for about 10 minutes, just couldn't bring myself to step over it, so went back to tell DH. He asked me where the papers were, he couldn't believe that I couldn"t walk round it. Neither could I, but it isn't fear, it is complete & utter revulsion. I do tend to tell people about it, I think in an attempt to laugh myself out of it, but it just stays as daft as ever.
> 
> Tessa


My Elishia is like that about snakes. She once stayed in the house all day because there was s snake in the doorway. I am not sure where her fear of them came from, her boys think it is great they scare her when they find a snake in the yard.[/quote]

Julian is like that about snakes, so he understands my problem. I don't mind snakes & once had a photo taken at a zoo helping to hold an enormous python which had just arrived, & also the alligator from the film An Alligator Named Daisy. Great fun.

Tessa


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > TNS said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't the "mice". When we took over into a bungalow that needed a lot of work we found we had furry residents, so we called the council to put down poison. We were working on the place a couple of days later & my DH asked me to pop down the road for the papers. I set off, but halfway to the gate there was a dead body on the path. I stopped, I dithered for about 10 minutes, just couldn't bring myself to step over it, so went back to tell DH. He asked me where the papers were, he couldn't believe that I couldn"t walk round it. Neither could I, but it isn't fear, it is complete & utter revulsion. I do tend to tell people about it, I think in an attempt to laugh myself out of it, but it just stays as daft as ever.
> ...


Julian is like that about snakes, so he understands my problem. I don't mind snakes & once had a photo taken at a zoo helping to hold an enormous python which had just arrived, & also the alligator from the film An Alligator Named Daisy. Great fun.

Tessa[/quote]

Don't mind the the snakes either but the rodents are not my friends at all. Grant used to have snakes, they were just babies his boys used to love playing with them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

melyn said:


> Well done Kate, losing 4lbs is a great achievement, Wish I was doing so well . I start off every day well but by the evening I blow it with a bag of crisps or nuts, not good but I will not give up lol
> 
> I allow myself 1 packet of crisps a day. They are really my downfall, not chocolate or biscuits (cookies), but if I know I can have 1 packet a day it helps. I would really like to shift at least 22lbs, so I suppose 4lbs is a start! :lol:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Purl2diva - did you bring all this freezing weather from Wisconsin? Welcome back to AZ. Actually, DH told me yesterday that it is much warmer so maybe you brought the warm weather.
> I'm in North Scottsdale just off Dynamite . We love Tempe. So much to do and nice walking and hiking. Being North Siders from Chicago in our former lives we are Cubs fans but I also love SF Giants. We love the cactus league games. Do you go to any Brewers games?
> We love the Botanical Gardens too. In Tempe you are close to everything. Such a great location.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorleanna. I'll gladly test knit for you anytime!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Gwen did an awesome job! Yeah!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wjeanc - we are so glad you stopped by the knitting tea party - new voices in the conversation always brings some new excitement into the party - we hope you had a good time and will come back real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



wjeanc said:


> Thank you for the recipes. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chloenana - i'm glad someone elses uses it too - sometimes get real strange looks when i use it - the same look i get when i ask for a pok.

sam



Chloenana said:


> My mother used the word "boughten" and I haven't thought of it in years! I grew up in Southern Illinois.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ann Bar, welcome to the table, we hope you join as often as you can, it is addicting though. 

Dori, so good to see you, glad the headaches seem to be better. 

Yum, I love French Onion Soup, I'll have to try this one, thank you 5. 

Ooh, Gweniepooh, those look great, I really love them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you uncn65 - you may have some of our weather now but you will be getting warmer long before we will - then you can tease us how warm you are.

don't be a stranger now - there's a chair here with your name n it and a hot cup of tea sitting there.

sam



uncrn65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party  18 January 13
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

CathyKnits, welcome, so glad you dropped in, we love having you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party pittypat - maybe you could share some pictures of your finished work - we love pictures here on the ktp. i think wip's are the bane of all of us - i find it hard to finish things especially when that new yarn is just begging to be knit.

hoping you find your way back here real soon - always lots of fresh tea and an empty chair with your name on it just waiting for you.

sam



PittyPat said:


> Good morning everyone, Sam, the Chicken Pot Pie is perfect. I will make it for my son next week. He is working in Greenville and will stay with me...
> My New Years intentions were to get caught up on all my WIP. I am down to one sock for me and a pink bolero for my 6 yr old GD. I spent yesterday "unknitting" and finally frogging the right front. I just couldn't get the pattern right so I am starting over. Sure will feel good not to have so many projects waiting to be finished...Have a great weekend everyone and stay warm and safe. PittyPat


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know where that was. the one nice thing about seattle is that it is such a walkable city - always something to walk to - or just window shop as you work yourself down the hill into downtown. lots of little hole in the wall places to explore. i miss that a lot. and with a coffee shop on every corner and a kiosk inbetween it was never hard to find a latte when you wanted one.

i would never move back to the city- but i do miss the many things to do or not to do as you see fit - and the walking.

sam



purl2diva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what bank was that purl2diva?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ladyka55 - welcome to the knitting tea party - we hope you enjoyed your time with us and will be back real soon. we never run out of fresh hot tea and there is always an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



ladykat55 said:


> Pot pie sounds wonderful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvbalerie - how wonderful - another knitter from ireland - hope you like the pot pie - it is a recipe you can play with - put all your leftover veggies into - comfort food at it's best.

do come and visit us again real soon - maybe share what you are knitting right now - we have a empty chair just waiting for you and there will be hot tea right at hand. we'll be looking for you.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. I hadn't heard of chicken pot pie until I read your earlier post but this afternoon, when listening to the Garrison Kieler Radio Show on BBC Radio 4 Extra, what should be mentioned in his hilarious 'Lake Woebegone' than chicken pot pie! I thought you'd enjoy hearing that and I'm going to make the pie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my survivor kitty is a tortoise shell - very loving - and great at ignoring what she doesn't want to do or is told to do. i'm not sure my cats would know what to do with a mouse other than to play with it.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > My DSM(stepmother) has a tortie with attitude to spare. lol... She's small but mighty.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dori - good to see you - we don't see you nearly enough - do visit again really really soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Dori Sage said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! We have snow in the Channel Islands too - not really much but enough to cause chaos, close all the Channel Islands' airports until later afternoon, and leave folk stranded in the wrong places. Hubby is stuck in England, but will try to get back tomorrow. The school closed because of the state of the roads this morning (but I think it was more so the children could play in the snow as almost everyone could have walked to school. The island is only 3 miles from end to end, and school is in the middle). I walked everywhere today, lovely but cold. By evening most of our snow had thawed but frost is forecast. My scarves have been very useful!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome montana gramma - we are an international virtual knitting tea party - we talk of what is going on in our lives - share our knitting items - give loving support where needed. join us again real soon - be careful though - we can be very addictive.

sam



Montana Gramma said:


> Tea! What is this tea party? I am drinking Canadian Blend English Breakfast as we speak. We have a little red suitcase that we fill for the next member of the family that visits Mum, I got Tea! It is always a fun surprise to see who puts what in. We fill it for Mum while we are there too. I make pot pies with only the top crust and put in sour cream, remember we need dairy?!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> before i even see how far behind i am i had best sign in - have been off the property for most of the day - you can tell i live in the midwest - the mall was hosting a farm festival - brand new and antique tractors - elevator augers and a chidren's and adult's peddle tracter pull.
> 
> ayden and avery both did well. it was fun watching the adults - the women did really well - they were pulling 360 pounds - the men well over 400. great fun.
> 
> ...


The mall 'farm day' sounds interesting to a former country girl! We have a plantation here in Va that was bequeathed to the state for a state park...the original plantation land dates from the 1600's. They have a weekend of antique farm equipment, etc, and activities every summer. And, of course, the antique equipment is there all the time. Very interesting and beautiful place right at the water's edge.
I'm so glad you enjoyed your day out.
Isn't Hickory supposed to go for that operation soon? Or has that already happened and I missed it?
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my survivor kitty is a tortoise shell - very loving - and great at ignoring what she doesn't want to do or is told to do. i'm not sure my cats would know what to do with a mouse other than to play with it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


one was called Ruth after a girl down the road in the village, one was Thistle[down] because of her dancing she was half white Persian- and produced four [this is gospel] ginger females. I have had another Thistle because they were so alike- but she went back to the wild- and then there was Heidi the Cameo, apologies for that Sam- not my choice of name! The blue eyed Tabby had to be Tabitha Twitchit, but she also got frightened by the blue heeler next door- and returned to the wild.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The quake count in Canterbury in the South Island is now over 11,000, in 2 1/2 years, they had 4.6 on the 19th, ie, yesterday. That is getting noticeable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice gwen - that should keep your hands and wrist warm

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sorleanna said I could post the glove I test knitted. It was a really fun knit;gave me an opportunity to try new stitches. Here it is.
> I'm not the best at taking photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tessa,my goodness, did you have nightmares for years? I would have. I am so with you on the rodent thing, I can't take them either, they just creep me out, doesn't help that I stepped on my DSM's pet rat years ago that the dachschund had gotten hold of and killed. EWE!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will be looking for you cathyknits - an empty chair and a hot cup of tea awaits you so don't be long.

sam



cathyknits said:


> Today, for the first time since joining KP I clicked the tea party link. Silly me, I'd always thought it refered to a local gathering! What a great party you guys have going here! I love it and, while I do not have any constructive input today, I will absolutely come back!
> Thanks for the lettuce wrap recipe, too. And oh, now that I think of it, I was surprised that someone from Northern Ireland hadn't heard of a chicken pot pie - maybe just called something else? I though meat pies of all sorts originated in the UK and Ireland. We learn something every day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i especially like the no cleanup part.

sam



ann bar said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished reading the last 40 pages from last week's TP and now we're already into the new one.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah ptofvalere - i hope that means we will be seeing a lot of you - we love lots of people in the conversation - makes it much more interesting.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Cathyknits. You are correct. It was the term 'chicken pot pie' that was unfamiliar to me. I think I'd call it chicken and vegetable pie. I make one that is similar but hadn't used mixed frozen vegetables. What a good ingredient!The recipe is going to be a family favourite as indeed, is the tea party!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really like your avatar ann bar - so glad you stopped by - hope you will return real soon. i'm in envy of your tropical warm winds that you are enjoying - i could use a little of that. which island do you live on.

sam



ann bar said:



> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished reading the last 40 pages from last week's TP and now we're already into the new one.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how bad can a once a week splurge be? i realize i am not help to a serious dieter.

sam



KateB said:


> Just eaten my chicken salad. Trying hard with WW, but it IS hard! I've lost 4lbs this week so that's encouraging...I suppose. :roll: Would still love a big cream cake or a Mars Bar........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the nice thing about pot pies is that you can do them in so many different ways and add so many things - not just chicken but beef or pork. i think i would enjoy a vegetable pot pie made with a white sauce - no meat.

sam



Montana Gramma said:


> For the pot pie with no bottom crust, I make them in individual ceramic bowls and crust the top. Or you can do them in the throw away aluminum pans. Those I find I can freeze and then bake. The 8/9 inch cake pans work good for larger servings. I also grate the onion and use less.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to see you jacki - we are hoping to see a lot more of you in the comng days and weeks - we can be addicting. maybe you could post some of your pictures here for us to enjoy.

sam



Jacki said:


> Hi everyone! Been awhile since I checked in with y'all. Nice to see everyone doing well...challanges and all! Winter weather....know what ya mean. Was really cold here the past couple of weeks. We did get some snow, but not much...just enough to mess up the roads out here in the country.
> 
> I have been spending my time in Dragonfly Lace's class. #11 lace class...was awesome! She is wonderful and so are her designs. We have posted pictures of our scarves/shawls under her workshop. It was so much fun and I've decided to be a lace junky and take her next class too. What an opportunity!
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It's great to have hockey back. Even greater that the Blackhawks won!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just need to find a place i trust to do it.

sam


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> how bad can a once a week splurge be? i realize i am not help to a serious dieter.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Kate, you must have been trying really hard to lose 4lb in a week, it's usually about 2lb. Have you seen the frozen WW choc eclairs in the supermarket? The chocolate digestive biscuits are good too, I've got them in Tescos & in the ££ shops. They are only one point each & much better than the sickly bars they sell at the meetings IMHO . Keep trying, you'll win.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if they get so used to them that they don't even notice them anymore.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The quake count in Canterbury in the South Island is now over 11,000, in 2 1/2 years, they had 4.6 on the 19th, ie, yesterday. That is getting noticeable.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

How about a few prawns in a white or seafood sauce ? Add some peas & sweetcorn, perhaps a mushroom or two?
There's no end to the variety of fillings, just needs imagination.

Tessa



thewren said:


> the nice thing about pot pies is that you can do them in so many different ways and add so many things - not just chicken but beef or pork. i think i would enjoy a vegetable pot pie made with a white sauce - no meat.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ann bar said:


> Good Morning...Is is OK to join the tea party once in a while?Every so often I check in but never participate.
> Love talking about light hearted things and sipping tea. My favorite is green tea...however this morning my husband made a fine smelling coffee so I am really enjoying that. It's chilly here in Hawaii...I need socks on this morning...those of you that live in a cold area would laugh at us for thinking 60 degreese is chilly.
> I just finished giving away two sets of infant cap and booties one for a girl and one for a boy...a friend was having a new grandchild so I made one for a girl and one for a boy. Her daughter had a boy so I gave that to her. A co-worker just had her first grandbaby it was a girl....happy to have both sets put to use. They were both made from my stash of left over yarn...easy to make and really turned out well. The chance of me having a new grandchild are slim to none...I have 4 wonderful grandsons and don't think the kids will have any more children. I am lucky to have a wonderful family.
> 
> ...


Would love to have someone from Hawaii join us. I got to spend two wonderful weeks in Hawaii many years ago as my husband was at the University in Honolulu for that time. So beautiful. Which island are you on if you don't mind telling?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorleanna said I could post the glove I test knitted. It was a really fun knit;gave me an opportunity to try new stitches. Here it is.
> I'm not the best at taking photos.


Really beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It's so much fun seeing so many new people today. Hope you all come back.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The quake count in Canterbury in the South Island is now over 11,000, in 2 1/2 years, they had 4.6 on the 19th, ie, yesterday. That is getting noticeable.


When you think of the damage a 6,5 can do I should think a 4.6 is certainly noticeable. I don't think I would live there long.

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DANG these double posts! And I can't blame it on Alfred kitty either.


Perhaps you can blame it on the cast. :lol: Either that or your computer loves the TP and can't help coming back again each time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > TNS said:
> ...


My one best friend that is the friend I have had from grade school in Toronto is a Scottish girl. Her parents were straight from Scotland but I think Heather was born in Toronto. Such a wonderful person and I loved her family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Not even 1 tsp. 5? Hmmmm, that might be interesting and good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got pot pie in the oven--found some frozen turkey leftover from Christmas so put that in, and tried making the crust (I have never been good at that, but didn't want to go to the store)...just waiting for Bub to get home and I am hungry! I may have to start without him...

I've almost finished the one sleeve (have been so unproductive knitting wise today); if all goes well, I might be able to finish the other one tomorrow, though now I'm pondering on how to block those edgings, knitted in the round as they are, and I also want to add to the neck edge...we'll see!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> For the pot pie with no bottom crust, I make them in individual ceramic bowls and crust the top. Or you can do them in the throw away aluminum pans. Those I find I can freeze and then bake. The 8/9 inch cake pans work good for larger servings. I also grate the onion and use less.


That saves calories and yet you still get a taste of crust. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Hi everyone! Been awhile since I checked in with y'all. Nice to see everyone doing well...challanges and all! Winter weather....know what ya mean. Was really cold here the past couple of weeks. We did get some snow, but not much...just enough to mess up the roads out here in the country.
> 
> I have been spending my time in Dragonfly Lace's class. #11 lace class...was awesome! She is wonderful and so are her designs. We have posted pictures of our scarves/shawls under her workshop. It was so much fun and I've decided to be a lace junky and take her next class too. What an opportunity!
> 
> ...


Have to stop in and check out the workshop again. I wanted to do the workshop but will have to pick it up at a later time. Glad you are loving it. I did Darowil's Magic Loop (hat) workshop. So many going on at once I get dizzy and like them all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if they get so used to them that they don't even notice them anymore.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think that they would. I live between an army base and a gravel pit, when they are using explosives we have become used to the ground rumbling and shaking slightly. Last year when we got the the effects of an earthquake I never noticed.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Montana Gramma said:
> 
> 
> > For the pot pie with no bottom crust, I make them in individual ceramic bowls and crust the top. Or you can do them in the throw away aluminum pans. Those I find I can freeze and then bake. The 8/9 inch cake pans work good for larger servings. I also grate the onion and use less.
> ...


I always think the bottom crust is disappointing compared to the top crust, so do mine top crust only too.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That sounds yummy, I just happen to have a few prawns left over from making Sesame Prawn Toasts today.



Tessadele said:


> How about a few prawns in a white or seafood sauce ? Add some peas & sweetcorn, perhaps a mushroom or two?
> There's no end to the variety of fillings, just needs imagination.
> 
> Tessa
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > DANG these double posts! And I can't blame it on Alfred kitty either.
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The quake count in Canterbury in the South Island is now over 11,000, in 2 1/2 years, they had 4.6 on the 19th, ie, yesterday. That is getting noticeable.


Oh dear. That must make you a little uneasy with your family there. After seeing the devastation still there from that last major quake in the photos you posted, one can see it is powerful destruction.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I've got pot pie in the oven--found some frozen turkey leftover from Christmas so put that in, and tried making the crust (I have never been good at that, but didn't want to go to the store)...just waiting for Bub to get home and I am hungry! I may have to start without him...
> 
> I've almost finished the one sleeve (have been so unproductive knitting wise today); if all goes well, I might be able to finish the other one tomorrow, though now I'm pondering on how to block those edgings, knitted in the round as they are, and I also want to add to the neck edge...we'll see!


How I would have loved to test knit those beautiful mittens but I was already test knitting for someone else. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, sounds like a great day, so glad you were able to get out and about for some family fun. 

My aunt sent over a big batch of Minestrone soup she had left over, so I added some ground beef, red pepper flakes, and a piece of jalapeno that I had left in the fridge, tastes so good and I didn't have to cook much.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Count me in too. Thirty years and still my best friend. He still calls me Luv Duv.

Pontuf

.


Angora1 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> really like your avatar ann bar - so glad you stopped by - hope you will return real soon. i'm in envy of your tropical warm winds that you are enjoying - i could use a little of that. which island do you live on.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam the Advtar reflects where we live and how I feel. We live on the "Big Island" not too far from the volcano. It is warm out now but the wind is very strong...we had a wind advisory to all boaters to stay out of the water. Mother Nature dictates all our lives. The palm trees are really blowing around.
Nice group...thanks for having me. Aloha


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

20years here and I'm called honey bunny



Pontuf said:


> Count me in too. Thirty years and still my best friend. He still calls me Luv Duv.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oooooooooOOOOOWWWEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! It is a cold one out there tonight! This evening it is already -28°C/-18°F and with the windchill it is -32°C/-25.6°F. Good time not to be outside! The sky is clear and all stars are out bright and twinkling with the half moon! 
hahaha, got another hockey game I am watching! love that NHL! I am so happy it is back and I am thinking that Jynx is thrilled too! Zoe


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

well,never heard from doctors office. tried calling they close at noon on fridays, so no news on surgery. oncologist ordered a chest cat scan for monday, and thats really all he did nothing for him to do till pathology comes back after surgery. waiting is frustrating!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are the best kinds of meals.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, sounds like a great day, so glad you were able to get out and about for some family fun.
> 
> My aunt sent over a big batch of Minestrone soup she had left over, so I added some ground beef, red pepper flakes, and a piece of jalapeno that I had left in the fridge, tastes so good and I didn't have to cook much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are all here for you pup lover - we can feel your frustration but know that all is going to turn out well. mounds of soothing healing energy coming you way nonstop pup lover - rest easy knowing the many prayers that are rising with your name attached to them.

sam



Pup lover said:


> well,never heard from doctors office. tried calling they close at noon on fridays, so no news on surgery. oncologist ordered a chest cat scan for monday, and thats really all he did nothing for him to do till pathology comes back after surgery. waiting is frustrating!


----------



## Rachil (Nov 8, 2011)

Happy Tea Party! I have been off of KP for awhile as I moved from MS to Downriver Detroit area and have been unpacking boxes, baking for Christmas and painting. AND trying to stay warm. Forgot how cold the Midwest is in winter. Thanks for the idea of the chicken pot pie - forgot that I use to make in the winter. And 5 thanks for the onion soup - looks good. Sat and enjoyed the hockey games tonight. Visiting DS and family in the Muskegon area. Yes you can get the flu after a flu shot - 2 years in a row for my DH and I - we have not gotten one in 8 years for that reason. When we got the flu we got it 2-3 times that year. Family watching a movie that is boring so time for me to sign off and go find my knitting. Until next week.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Sam. I am glad that it is almost healed. Getting back to doing my evryday routine will be very important as well. Thanks for hosting this wonderful party.


thewren said:


> good to see you pat - sending mounds of healing energy your way - i agree - no pain no gain - but hoping the gain is soon more than the pain.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> oooooooooOOOOOWWWEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! It is a cold one out there tonight! This evening it is already -28°C/-18°F and with the windchill it is -32°C/-25.6°F. Good time not to be outside! The sky is clear and all stars are out bright and twinkling with the half moon!
> hahaha, got another hockey game I am watching! love that NHL! I am so happy it is back and I am thinking that Jynx is thrilled too! Zoe


Goose bumps just hearing this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> well,never heard from doctors office. tried calling they close at noon on fridays, so no news on surgery. oncologist ordered a chest cat scan for monday, and thats really all he did nothing for him to do till pathology comes back after surgery. waiting is frustrating!


Have been thinking of you dear and know that minutes seem like hours or days when you are waiting on something like this. I think if doctors went through this themselves they would realize how hard it is to wait. Yes, it is frustrating and difficult. Normally time goes so fast but right now it is going way too slow. Please keep us posted and still sending up prayers for you. You know I have faith that you are going to be fine after what your doctor told you. Once this is over you will heal and be back to knitting. Just remember to have a computer near you for TKP or have someone keep us posted like Marianne did with C if you can. We will be concerned.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rachil said:


> Happy Tea Party! I have been off of KP for awhile as I moved from MS to Downriver Detroit area and have been unpacking boxes, baking for Christmas and painting. AND trying to stay warm. Forgot how cold the Midwest is in winter. Thanks for the idea of the chicken pot pie - forgot that I use to make in the winter. And 5 thanks for the onion soup - looks good. Sat and enjoyed the hockey games tonight. Visiting DS and family in the Muskegon area. Yes you can get the flu after a flu shot - 2 years in a row for my DH and I - we have not gotten one in 8 years for that reason. When we got the flu we got it 2-3 times that year. Family watching a movie that is boring so time for me to sign off and go find my knitting. Until next week.


Hope the move is a good one for you. When you got the flu was it a 2-3 day one? Some of the people now have a 2 wk. flu and felt like they were going to die. I also found myself getting the 24 hr. flu after getting the shot but I had forgotten that the shots are probably for the 2 wk. flu. At least that is what I'm thinking now that people have reminded me of this flu that lasts so long and is so horrible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if they get so used to them that they don't even notice them anymore.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Even for the children the little ones don't really register- 4.6 they do notice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder if they get so used to them that they don't even notice them anymore.
> ...


 :lol: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder if they get so used to them that they don't even notice them anymore.
> ...


 :lol: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The quake count in Canterbury in the South Island is now over 11,000, in 2 1/2 years, they had 4.6 on the 19th, ie, yesterday. That is getting noticeable.
> ...


It was enough that my SIL posted on his facebook page about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 20years here and I'm called honey bunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > 20years here and I'm called honey bunny
> ...


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

SO glad to hear good news from Marianne. you can hear in her massages the joy. And Pup Lover such a good report. Now we just need to hear others are OK again.
Pontuf: loved hearing about your parents flying squirrels. DH found a baby one in our back yard several years ago. We raised him for a while. He liked to be held and to play. I sometimes wore a large sweater of DH that was full of small holes. Spiffy liked to sit on my shoulder and if I had on the sweater he would crawl under the sweater and run around poking his head out first one hole then another. As he got older we had to let him go, but we thought we could see him all summer in our trees.
KateB; We were in Scotland several years ago and we loved it. The folks were so good to us, the flowers were beautiful and we enjoyed the weather too! I saw a Monkey Puzzle tree. I found it so amazing. We tried to see if we could raise a tree like that here, but the weather won't do.
Hope all have a good weekend!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My DH calls me Hun or if he's tryin to butter me up it's sweetheart, I call him Dear or Babe. One of my best friends DH calls her Hunny Bunny. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome back rachil - you do know that we run from friday to friday - hope you join us as often as you can. think i would prefer the misissippi delta this time of year.

sam



Rachil said:


> Happy Tea Party! I have been off of KP for awhile as I moved from MS to Downriver Detroit area and have been unpacking boxes, baking for Christmas and painting. AND trying to stay warm. Forgot how cold the Midwest is in winter. Thanks for the idea of the chicken pot pie - forgot that I use to make in the winter. And 5 thanks for the onion soup - looks good. Sat and enjoyed the hockey games tonight. Visiting DS and family in the Muskegon area. Yes you can get the flu after a flu shot - 2 years in a row for my DH and I - we have not gotten one in 8 years for that reason. When we got the flu we got it 2-3 times that year. Family watching a movie that is boring so time for me to sign off and go find my knitting. Until next week.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  18 January 13
> 
> Thank you so much for hosting and again for the wonderful recipes. I'm sorry I haven't been on back problems. I had to use my crutches tonight. I did something. I need to catch up with the posting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party  18 January 13
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

You get a reposting but you can see what I finished.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm happy to hear about Marianne glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I started this sweater this evening, I ordered some yarn from Jimmy Beans wool to make it for a gift for next Christmas. I think I'm going to make me one later on. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-cabled-shrug-in-kaya-wool


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u, hope you are feeling better soon, you've really been having a bad time with your back, that has to be painful as well as very limiting. My cousins wife had back surgery a couple months ago and they had to redo it, now she's healed well from the surgery but she's had all kinds of other problems. I love all of your projects, they are so pretty. Hugs and prayers for healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Wicket keeps coming in and stretching at my feet as if to say "isn't it bedtime yet?", lol, so I guess I'm going to head to bed so I can get up at a decent time in the morning. My Best Friend (other than DH) is going to call me early so she can vent privately, don't want to miss the call. 
Hugs and sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Strawberry4u, hope you are feeling better soon, you've really been having a bad time with your back, that has to be painful as well as very limiting. My cousins wife had back surgery a couple months ago and they had to redo it, now she's healed well from the surgery but she's had all kinds of other problems. I love all of your projects, they are so pretty. Hugs and prayers for healing.


Thank you so much. I'm happy you like my projects. I know other of our friends have it so much worse so I shouldn't complain. I just want my knitting family know I'm not ignoring them that there is a reason. Take care. I love you all.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy to hear pup lover had a good report.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - love the yellow hat.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be anxious to see a picture of the one you knit.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I started this sweater this evening, I ordered some yarn from Jimmy Beans wool to make it for a gift for next Christmas. I think I'm going to make me one later on.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-cabled-shrug-in-kaya-wool


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Good mourning Sam! We have some of your cold weather here in NC today. Thank you for your recipes and advise on knitting. I have the yaaarn for my Ashton but have not started it yet. You will be hearing from me often I am afraid. Hee Hee!

The chicken pie sounds wonderful..may be on our dinner table this weekend.

Did you get your medication situation straight? Hope so.

have a great weekend and Happy Knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

I started the Ashton shawl this last weekend. The charts are easy to read. I did take the lace knitting class that is on KP. Made reading the charts easier. No to say tnat I havent had to undo a few rows. I am putting in lifelines after each repeated 12 rows for charts #2. Have the 4th one almost done. Had to stop because pesky dispatch wanted me to work. Sam, I am using bamboo/cotton blend that I bought at WEBS after Christmas. Love the feel of it. Keep warm or cool everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kehinkle - good morning and what are you doing up so late or early - which ever way you look at it? i think i am bound for bed - my eyes do not want to stay open much longer. come back tomorrow when we can talk longer.

glad the ashton is going so well - lifelines are good - i would be inclined to put one in every six rows only because the less i need to frog the better.

sorry you are getting our cold weather there - i would gladly send it all to you for some of your warmer spring weather.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Good mourning Sam! We have some of your cold weather here in NC today. Thank you for your recipes and advise on knitting. I have the yaaarn for my Ashton but have not started it yet. You will be hearing from me often I am afraid. Hee Hee!
> 
> The chicken pie sounds wonderful..may be on our dinner table this weekend.
> 
> ...


I started the Ashton shawl this last weekend. The charts are easy to read. I did take the lace knitting class that is on KP. Made reading the charts easier. No to say tnat I havent had to undo a few rows. I am putting in lifelines after each repeated 12 rows for charts #2. Have the 4th one almost done. Had to stop because pesky dispatch wanted me to work. Sam, I am using bamboo/cotton blend that I bought at WEBS after Christmas. Love the feel of it. Keep warm or cool everyone.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> kehinkle - good morning and what are you doing up so late or early - which ever way you look at it? i think i am bound for bed - my eyes do not want to stay open much longer. come back tomorrow when we can talk longer.
> 
> glad the ashton is going so well - lifelines are good - i would be inclined to put one in every six rows only because the less i need to frog the better.
> 
> I had to drive 750 miles on Friday night. Delivered the freight at 7 Saturday morning and then slept until 2:30 pm. Then drove 350 miles to my DDs house. If my plans dont work out for Tuesday, maybe I will joint you at LYS. Have to get my windshield replaced so the van will pass inspection. Need to go to sleep but thankfully my DDs household sleeps in on Sunday. Both have to get up early during the week.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Pontuf - Is your avatar new? Love those puppies - are they cocker spaniels?

Our weather here is warming up a bit after 3 or so weeks of very cold weather (for here anyway). Some nights it got down to freezing. I've been swimming for the last 2 days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Pontuf - Is your avatar new? Love those puppies - are they cocker spaniels?
> 
> Our weather here is warming up a bit after 3 or so weeks of very cold weather (for here anyway). Some nights it got down to freezing. I've been swimming for the last 2 days.


The cocker spaniels [I think] are Pontuf and Clarence his buddy whom he misses to this day. Clarence is the golden one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> ..........I've been swimming for the last 2 days.


Your arms must be tired by now!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (Sorry, warped sense of humour!))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning, Kate!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pheonas said:


> Sam, since I am originally from Australia I always drink hot tea and always with milk. Never drink coffee. Your weekly post is always interesting.


Coffees the more popular here at least now. We always offer coffee or ask soemone in for a coffe, but when I was in the Uk it was tea (even though it was assumed we might drink the other!). And I drink my tea black (though hot) but most do drink it with milk.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One very dead mouse now in the deep freeze till rubbish day- these new plastic traps are a lot easier to manage- no trapped fingers unless you are very silly. I will set it again in case there are others. good to know the bacon bait works.


apparently they also love peanut butter/paste. Does that show good tatse on the part of the mice or a waste of peanut butter Sam?But not cheese, they don' tlike it I've heard a number of times.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

My back garden today, I think the snow is definately here to stay this time


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Kate!


Good evening, Julie! It's almost lunchtime here and I haven't even got dressed yet.  Going out for lunch with a friend at 1pm so I'd better get a move on. Hope you have a productive week this week and all your appointments go well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Will try to catch up on the last pages of last week's TP, then all the pages of this weeks. I should know better than to go 2 days without reading
> Keeping you all in my prayers, always,
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
> Marianne


But it shows how well you are feeling as it is because you are out doing things. So wonderful that you are feeling so good now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

melyn said:


> My back garden today, I think the snow is definately here to stay this time


Looks gorgeous Lyn! We've not got any snow at the moment although I think the east coast's been hit quite badly, but boy is it cold!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > One very dead mouse now in the deep freeze till rubbish day- these new plastic traps are a lot easier to manage- no trapped fingers unless you are very silly. I will set it again in case there are others. good to know the bacon bait works.
> ...


I had put cheese and bacon- it was the bacon that had caught it!
I would not be bothering with peanut butter- hard to clean off afterwards! It is really good how they are designed- you hang on to the opened trap- and you can bait it with no fear of releasing the wire as happened all too easily with the old-fashioned sort!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> My back garden today, I think the snow is definately here to stay this time


It is all very picturesque though Lyn! Lovely photos. I would welcome some snow around here- they actually had some in the mountains- but you would never have known here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, Kate!
> ...


Approaching 1am here- time I went back to bed- perchance to sleep- too early for the Beeb to tempt me up! Happy Sunday! Gynaecology today! [like it is Monday here!]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Trying hard with WW, but it IS hard! I've lost 4lbs this week so that's encouraging...I suppose. :roll: Would still love a big cream cake or a Mars Bar........


You could try a very little cream cake- or a small MArs Bar. But 4ibs is good- indeed if it keeps up at that rate it would be too much so your doing really well. keep it up.
I have done extremely badly, must start again- can't think of any excuse now to avoid it either, nothing for a few weeks that should stop me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> [The old adage of drinking 8 glasses of water a day is not true nor helpful. This is according to the nephrologists who I worked with and much of these "old adage tales" go a long ways to harming the kidneys and setting them up for kidney failure. Take care, Zoe


I've heard recently that this is true i.e. what Zoe is saying is true not that the old adage is true. Haven't heard that 2 litres is dangerous but that it wasn't necessary. However too much water is very dangerous as it takes other things with it, water never leaves the kidneys without taking other things with it. And there is a limit as to how much the body can adjust. It does an amazing job most of the time, its amazing how often this complex creation manages to keep working as it should. We tend to only noctice it when it stops doing what it should.

Well I haven't quite finished this KTP but i'm heading of to bed. And did stop between the two KTPs to spend time playing Yahtzee with Maryanne. 
Australia have lost two games against Sri Lanka in the cricket, one thrashing and the other we should have been thrashed but our bowlers did a fair job despite the atrocious job our batters did so it was only a bad lose. Looked like we were in for a good game tonight but it was rained off very early in the Sri Lankan innings. Therefpre we must win Wednesdays game to draw the series. A win to Sri lanka or another washout will mean Sri Lanka win the series.


----------



## Chloenana (Oct 7, 2012)

Ohio Joy
I grew up in Salem, IL. We played you in basketball!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just need to find a place i trust to do it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone hope everyone is well and if not improving
I just watched this video and think it is fantastic........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > [The old adage of drinking 8 glasses of water a day is not true nor helpful. This is according to the nephrologists who I worked with and much of these "old adage tales" go a long ways to harming the kidneys and setting them up for kidney failure. Take care, Zoe
> ...


 :thumbup: BTW I have been told by some nurses that I should be aiming for 3 litres a day- I am obviously going to HAVE to bring this up with the new doctor.
:thumbdown: I missed the news last night so did not hear what was happening with the cricket- wonder how we will go- the Black Caps have been doing so badly. But it is a game- and no team has a God given RIGHT to win [as some NZ'ers seem to think especially with the Rugby!]
By the time you read this Hope you have slept well- telly is getting back to normal, Breakfast program is starting later, and Home and Away- which I follow is back [I have a diet of Kiddy soaps rather than reality television, which on average I cannot stand]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon everyone hope everyone is well and if not improving
> I just watched this video and think it is fantastic........
> 
> http://vimeo.com/54243073


It is quite brilliant! I am sending the link to my daughter! have also BTW ended up joining [basic]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

for Hobbit fans this showed up on Twitter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I started this sweater this evening, I ordered some yarn from Jimmy Beans wool to make it for a gift for next Christmas. I think I'm going to make me one later on.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-cabled-shrug-in-kaya-wool


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I started this sweater this evening, I ordered some yarn from Jimmy Beans wool to make it for a gift for next Christmas. I think I'm going to make me one later on.
> ...


Just checked this out, lovely design- would be really warm- can't afford that much yarn on current budget- that's why most of my WIP's are small! Last full size shrug I knitted cost me about $150 , got to save up to go see Fale!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> My back garden today, I think the snow is definately here to stay this time


Your yard looks lovely. A good day to stay in and knit by the fire.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> for Hobbit fans this showed up on Twitter


Wow that is neat.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning Caren!


Good Morning. How are you doing? 
I am enjoying the quiet of the house without the teens. I have gotten a chance to work on a couple wips that I need to concentrate on. Today is very windy and they are threatening us with more snow. It has been wet and packy so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Caren!
> ...


Having the telly on avoids the fact that I am here on my own- I am getting my daily diet of the BBC news- will continue on to our Breakfast news programme. I am working on a simple scarf- this time for my self, but will get on to preparation for the workshop, before I go out for my gynaecology appt. The Specialist is really nice- and I am quite looking forward to meeting her, hopefully for the last time. It is a help for her to see her handiwork as the time has passed.
The weather is very still- won't be daylight for another 2 1/2 hours.Forecast sunny- so I will be travelling in the heat- fortunately don't have to walk very far- must take my own supply of water and food- their food is very tempting and very expensive!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party  18 January 13
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I have been catching up on the news as well. With luck it will not be too hot, I try to take my own water with me when I go out too. I am not fond of the taste of the water in town here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I boil all mine to drive out some of the chlorine taste- which I loath. I was 15 years in Christchurch which has some of the finest water one could wish for.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh Melyn, so beautiful, looks like a winter wonderland from one of those old Christmas Cards or something. Thank you for sharing such lovely views. But, I am glad that snow is not at this time in our yard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone hope everyone is well and if not improving
> ...


 :shock: That was sooo cool, an amazingly creative mind thought that up. :thumbup:

Love the Hobbit plane, can't wait to see the movie.

I am making this one for a , well, she'll be 13 next year, teen for Christmas this year. (her bd is in January). I found this yarn for 1.99/skein so thought I'd give it a try, I am loving it so far, her mother will appreciate my sending things that can go in the was next year as this year everything I sent to them has to be hand washed. :twisted:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone!

I have a favor to ask the TP members-- is there anyone here who would be willing to knit a pattern for me, with the idea of teaching a workshop this summer or autumn in our "lets do Christmas early ' series.

If you might be interested, would you pm me? here is the link"

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cable-Scarves/shades-of-winter-scarf/ml/1

(Shades of winter is the scarf) and I just won't have time to knit it so wondered whether any of you would like to make this scarf and take notes of any thing that might help in a workshop -- it would mean that the students would obtain the pattern and the teacher would help them make the project.

I would really appreciate it if one of you would consider this. It is an intermediate level but on checking the pattern it doesn't look too involved .

It is just a time situation for me. thanks so much

I am also wondering whether there would be any of you who would be willing to knit or crochet patterns for different projects for our Christmas series. Just post here or pm me if you are interested. These workshops are fun to do -- I would also appreciate any ideas as to what might be good subjects for this series. We need fairly simple and quick, intermediate, and a few advanced projects. Any ideas? - I am hoping some of you might be interested in joining me and 'having fun!!
:thumbup:

Five, darowil, Sam and Julie have or will be teaching workshops, does this interest any more of you?? It is so nice to work with my friends. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


That sounds a genuine bargain, Kaye! there is report that the Hobbit movie is very long, and some find the visual technique a bit disconcerting- I may eventually watch it on DVD. Have not yet watched the Lord of the Rings- did not want to destroy the pictures I had built up reading the books- one of the best reads I have ever had. 
However the spots that they chose to do the filming are very beautiful-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I have a favor to ask the TP members-- is there anyone here who would be willing to knit a pattern for me, with the idea of teaching a workshop this summer or autumn in our "lets do Christmas early ' series.
> 
> ...


wopuld love to be able to help- BUT I am a bit bogged down with WIP's, and especially the Kaffe Fassett design I have agreed to knit! could take on a very small project!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Sunday Morning from Kingman, AZ USA - 32 degrees with the promise of a warm up as the day progresses. DH was out and trimming trees with my help yesterday and other than frequent rest breaks did just fine. We got the peach tree (just) a few years old) and a large fruitless mulberry done. We'll see how today goes. I am having my first cuppa and I need to go back to page 12 and catch up - I'll be back - AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

If I were a good teacher I would be tempted, but I'm an awful teacher, and I do mean awful, I tend to skip important information and hop around, but I would love to attend that workshop, looks like a great scarf.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to have you join in - tell us about yourself the next time you stop by - someone is always about.. AZ


ptofValerie said:


> Hello Cathyknits. You are correct. It was the term 'chicken pot pie' that was unfamiliar to me. I think I'd call it chicken and vegetable pie. I make one that is similar but hadn't used mixed frozen vegetables. What a good ingredient!The recipe is going to be a family favourite as indeed, is the tea party!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon everyone hope everyone is well and if not improving
> I just watched this video and think it is fantastic........
> 
> http://vimeo.com/54243073


Agnes, that was just brilliant! I especially liked the cream coming out of the piping bag, but when she lit the candle.....! :shock: You should put this up on the general forum. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> before i even see how far behind i am i had best sign in - have been off the property for most of the day - you can tell i live in the midwest - the mall was hosting a farm festival - brand new and antique tractors - elevator augers and a chidren's and adult's peddle tracter pull.
> 
> ayden and avery both did well. it was fun watching the adults - the women did really well - they were pulling 360 pounds - the men well over 400. great fun.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my kind of day Sam - I'm glad you had fun - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> before i even see how far behind i am i had best sign in - have been off the property for most of the day - you can tell i live in the midwest - the mall was hosting a farm festival - brand new and antique tractors - elevator augers and a chidren's and adult's peddle tracter pull.
> 
> ayden and avery both did well. it was fun watching the adults - the women did really well - they were pulling 360 pounds - the men well over 400. great fun.
> 
> ...


And I have to ask - did you pick Tip Kitty, or did she pick you???


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Purl2diva - did you bring all this freezing weather from Wisconsin? Welcome back to AZ. Actually, DH told me yesterday that it is much warmer so maybe you brought the warm weather.
> I'm in North Scottsdale just off Dynamite . We love Tempe. So much to do and nice walking and hiking. Being North Siders from Chicago in our former lives we are Cubs fans but I also love SF Giants. We love the cactus league games. Do you go to any Brewers games?
> We love the Botanical Gardens too. In Tempe you are close to everything. Such a great location.
> 
> ...


You're sounding pretty chipper there Pontuf - hope you're feeling better - luv-AZ


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello AZ. Thank you for the invitation to respond. I discovered KP about 6 weeks ago, when searching for a pattern and soon signed up. I enjoy the stimulation of the various posts, initially those with photographs and now all parts of the daily list. I'm a retired University Prof with a family that includes five grandchildren. A granddaughter and four little grandsons. I didn't have brothers or sons so, for me, the world of small boys is a wonderful place to explore. I enjoy hand-spinning in addition to knitting and crochet and it is clear that on KP, I'm not alone. Hurray.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello AZ. Thank you for the invitation to respond. I discovered KP about 6 weeks ago, when searching for a pattern and soon signed up. I enjoy the stimulation of the various posts, initially those with photographs and now all parts of the daily list. I'm a retired University Prof with a family that includes five grandchildren. A granddaughter and four little grandsons. I didn't have brothers or sons so, for me, the world of small boys is a wonderful place to explore. I enjoy hand-spinning in addition to knitting and crochet and it is clear that on KP, I'm not alone. Hurray.


The welcome is from all of us!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

That is a delight to learn. My thanks indeed!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> well,never heard from doctors office. tried calling they close at noon on fridays, so no news on surgery. oncologist ordered a chest cat scan for monday, and thats really all he did nothing for him to do till pathology comes back after surgery. waiting is frustrating!


Waiting is the hardest part Sweetie - you need to pick up your needles and keep your mind busy - it's really moving along pretty quickly - we're here for you - luv-AZ


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello AZ. Thank you for the invitation to respond. I discovered KP about 6 weeks ago, when searching for a pattern and soon signed up. I enjoy the stimulation of the various posts, initially those with photographs and now all parts of the daily list. I'm a retired University Prof with a family that includes five grandchildren. A granddaughter and four little grandsons. I didn't have brothers or sons so, for me, the world of small boys is a wonderful place to explore. I enjoy hand-spinning in addition to knitting and crochet and it is clear that on KP, I'm not alone. Hurray.
> ...


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > well,never heard from doctors office. tried calling they close at noon on fridays, so no news on surgery. oncologist ordered a chest cat scan for monday, and thats really all he did nothing for him to do till pathology comes back after surgery. waiting is frustrating!
> ...


I really think the waiting part is the most difficult. Just try to read a good book and knit and watch tv- it does finally happen, although we can really get ourselves frustrated with waits.

Actually as mentioned you are receiving results quite quickly and that is a plus. I am keeping you in my prayers and thoughts. take care and remember we are all here for you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That little hat is just so cute Strawberry4u - sorry to hear about your back - take it easy and feel better soon - it's always so nice to hear from you - luv-AZ


Strawberry4u said:


> You get a reposting but you can see what I finished.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I started this sweater this evening, I ordered some yarn from Jimmy Beans wool to make it for a gift for next Christmas. I think I'm going to make me one later on.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-cabled-shrug-in-kaya-wool


Love this!!!! what color are you going to use????? AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

melyn said:


> My back garden today, I think the snow is definately here to stay this time


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - great pictures melyn- it looks like a postcard!! luv-AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Gorgeous shrug on that link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone!
> ...


Julie- I wonder whether we should repeat your workshop of the lovely scarf you are teaching ? that might be an idea. you would not have to prepare another workshop -- just be there when this one is used.

Sam- I am hoping to do the same with the wingspan


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> for Hobbit fans this showed up on Twitter


That is actually quite lovely. Now I must see the Hobbit if it is shot in New Zealand:!:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello AZ. Thank you for the invitation to respond. I discovered KP about 6 weeks ago, when searching for a pattern and soon signed up. I enjoy the stimulation of the various posts, initially those with photographs and now all parts of the daily list. I'm a retired University Prof with a family that includes five grandchildren. A granddaughter and four little grandsons. I didn't have brothers or sons so, for me, the world of small boys is a wonderful place to explore. I enjoy hand-spinning in addition to knitting and crochet and it is clear that on KP, I'm not alone. Hurray.


No, not alone! There is always so much to learn from all of our friends - this forum is an entertaining and informative place to visit- the workshops that Designer is managing are just an example of the generosity of this group. Lucky you with the grands - I'm still waiting.... but enjoy seeing pictures and hearing about everyone's little darlings!!! Have a wonderful day. - AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> My back garden today, I think the snow is definately here to stay this time


What a lovely yard. Looks like a little paradise.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I have caught up here and really should go get dressed and see if DH wants some breakfast. We are planning another outside day if he is up to it. I certainly have other things to do if he doesn't!! I'm still fiddling with a hat/cowl that needs to be finished off and I really need to take a little inventory of my wips and prioritize - time to start putting tax papers together.........boo hiss......... and I'm going to try to get back on my housekeeping schedule that has just gone to Hades since DH made his emergency trip to the hospital before Christmas.. OK do I sound like I'm setting myself up for failure or what....!!! Ha! ttya'lll AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello AZ. Thank you for the invitation to respond. I discovered KP about 6 weeks ago, when searching for a pattern and soon signed up. I enjoy the stimulation of the various posts, initially those with photographs and now all parts of the daily list. I'm a retired University Prof with a family that includes five grandchildren. A granddaughter and four little grandsons. I didn't have brothers or sons so, for me, the world of small boys is a wonderful place to explore. I enjoy hand-spinning in addition to knitting and crochet and it is clear that on KP, I'm not alone. Hurray.


I find boys are so much easier than girls. I have seven grandsons and four grad daughters. I can get the boys to do so many more things than the girls.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I am thinking it might be a good one to make before I travel again. Last time it was quite chilly.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That little hat is just so cute Strawberry4u - sorry to hear about your back - take it easy and feel better soon - it's always so nice to hear from you - luv-AZ
> 
> Thank you AZ. How are you? I hope all is going well your way. I haven't caught up with all the postings. I made the other outfits for my friends first grandchild. The sweetPea I thought would be funny since we both have weird senses of humor. I wanted to make a strawberry one ( hummm I wonder why...LOL) But I haven't been out to by the yarn for it. I don't know if I'll see her once or twice before she goes back to Costa Rico where she and her husband moved to. I really like the strawberry cocoon and hat.
> 
> Take care


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For the Doctor Who fans this is seriously cool.

http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Who-Sonic-Screwdriver-Programmable/dp/B008MYVNXO/ref=pd_sim_t_15


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I started this sweater this evening, I ordered some yarn from Jimmy Beans wool to make it for a gift for next Christmas. I think I'm going to make me one later on.
> ...


It is Universal Yarn Inc. Classic Chunky color number 60710 mulberry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Ladies and Gents, I'm off to try to organize the spare bedroom/craft room before the DH gets up and I can no longer get anything accomplished, see you all later. Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


That is rather a good idea Shirley- would certainly keep the pressure down! 
BTW 7185 views of the original posting, so there may be interest in learning it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > for Hobbit fans this showed up on Twitter
> ...


Be aware though, dear, it is three hours long- and has a lot of battles that are not in the original- even in NZ reaction has been a bit mixed- but ,YES totally filmed in NZ>


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello everyone! Love chicken pot pie, I make them a couple times a year and use puff pastry over the top of the bowls. I make individual serving sizes, and don't use a bottom crust. I poach boneless chicken breasts in chicken broth saving the broth after chicken is done. I chop up the chicken into about 1 inch cubes, chop up some carrots, onions, celery and parsley. I add frozen peas, frozen lima beans, thicken the broth with cornstarch and spoon it all into individual bowls. Using 1 sheet of puff pastry, I don't open up the sheet, just lightly roll it large enough to make 2 rounds to cover 2 bowls. Then repeat with the other sheet. Cut slits into the pastry and brush with beaten egg. I place them on baking sheets and put into the refrigerator for about 20 minutes to get the pastry cold again. Then bake about 30 minutes in 400 degree oven until pastry is puffed and golden brown. Since everything else is cooked it is only being reheated while the pastry is baking. The scraps of pastry I bake right along on the baking sheets rather than just throwing it away. 

Marianne - my nieces were here yesterday with their children.... I made pizza. Each child was allowed to make their own... with a bit of help. They range in age from 3 - 8 and we had so much fun. I have lots of leftovers. Enjoy your pizza today.

Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello everyone! Love chicken pot pie, I make them a couple times a year and use puff pastry over the top of the bowls. I make individual serving sizes, and don't use a bottom crust. I poach boneless chicken breasts in chicken broth saving the broth after chicken is done. I chop up the chicken into about 1 inch cubes, chop up some carrots, onions, celery and parsley. I add frozen peas, frozen lima beans, thicken the broth with cornstarch and spoon it all into individual bowls. Using 1 sheet of puff pastry, I don't open up the sheet, just lightly roll it large enough to make 2 rounds to cover 2 bowls. Then repeat with the other sheet. Cut slits into the pastry and brush with beaten egg. I place them on baking sheets and put into the refrigerator for about 20 minutes to get the pastry cold again. Then bake about 30 minutes in 400 degree oven until pastry is puffed and golden brown. Since everything else is cooked it is only being reheated while the pastry is baking. The scraps of pastry I bake right along on the baking sheets rather than just throwing it away.
> 
> Marianne - my nieces were here yesterday with their children.... I made pizza. Each child was allowed to make their own... with a bit of help. They range in age from 3 - 8 and we had so much fun. I have lots of leftovers. Enjoy your pizza today.
> 
> Flockie


Why Flockie, how lovely to hear from you! I keep on assuming that you are just too busy with your job! How have you been keeping?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello AZ. Thank you for the invitation to respond. I discovered KP about 6 weeks ago, when searching for a pattern and soon signed up. I enjoy the stimulation of the various posts, initially those with photographs and now all parts of the daily list. I'm a retired University Prof with a family that includes five grandchildren. A granddaughter and four little grandsons. I didn't have brothers or sons so, for me, the world of small boys is a wonderful place to explore. I enjoy hand-spinning in addition to knitting and crochet and it is clear that on KP, I'm not alone. Hurray.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > That little hat is just so cute Strawberry4u - sorry to hear about your back - take it easy and feel better soon - it's always so nice to hear from you - luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


I will have to look it up - sounds wonderful!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Ladies and Gents, I'm off to try to organize the spare bedroom/craft room before the DH gets up and I can no longer get anything accomplished, see you all later. Have a great day everybody.


Have fun!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello everyone! Love chicken pot pie, I make them a couple times a year and use puff pastry over the top of the bowls. I make individual serving sizes, and don't use a bottom crust. I poach boneless chicken breasts in chicken broth saving the broth after chicken is done. I chop up the chicken into about 1 inch cubes, chop up some carrots, onions, celery and parsley. I add frozen peas, frozen lima beans, thicken the broth with cornstarch and spoon it all into individual bowls. Using 1 sheet of puff pastry, I don't open up the sheet, just lightly roll it large enough to make 2 rounds to cover 2 bowls. Then repeat with the other sheet. Cut slits into the pastry and brush with beaten egg. I place them on baking sheets and put into the refrigerator for about 20 minutes to get the pastry cold again. Then bake about 30 minutes in 400 degree oven until pastry is puffed and golden brown. Since everything else is cooked it is only being reheated while the pastry is baking. The scraps of pastry I bake right along on the baking sheets rather than just throwing it away.
> 
> Marianne - my nieces were here yesterday with their children.... I made pizza. Each child was allowed to make their own... with a bit of help. They range in age from 3 - 8 and we had so much fun. I have lots of leftovers. Enjoy your pizza today.
> 
> Flockie


So nice to "see" you flockie - pizza with the kids sounds like a lot of fun - what are you knitting these days??? Do you have time to craft with work??? I hope so, - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


I love this color!!!! and it is on sale right now - the shrug will be lovely!! AZ


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Julie, just busy at home. I had a bad cold shortly before Christmas, missed couple days of work. My mom and dad both caught my cold, but my dad also caught the nasty flu bug that's been going around. He spent Christmas in bed, mom and I just relaxed, lots of tea and soup. Both my parents spent a little over 3 weeks in the house, not going out, not doing much. We had many simple soup suppers, and other quick easy light meals. Finally they are back to normal just this past week. I have been reading KTP even now and then, I know that you are alone with the dogs, and have heard news about many of my other friends here. I haven't picked up my knitting needles since shortly before Christmas, so lots to catch up on there as well. Work is good, busy enough, traveling back and forth to work is what tires me out. I take public transportation, as do hundreds of others, but I sure do get lots of reading done. 
Flockie


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

In my inbox this morning -this soup recipe needs to be added to my must try list!!!
http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/country-potato-and-cabbage-soup-148882

And for those of you not familiar (Lurker2 this is for you especially) with Interweave.com - I hope you check it out. I have bought a few of their magazines, but they have a lot of free patterns and instructions for anything from knitting, crocheting, painting, jewelry making, quilting, etc. the link is: http://www.interweave.com/free-eBooks-videos/?a=ifa130119

Well I guess I will wander out and check on DH - ttya'lll-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty melyn - thanks for sharing - is it unusual to have this much snowl and to have it stick around for awhile? i love the look of fresh fallen snow with no footprints or anything on it - looks so peaceful.

sam



melyn said:


> My back garden today, I think the snow is definately here to stay this time


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

AZ - I have not picked up my needles since just before Christmas.... but I was sick, as were both my parents. I have 2 afghans and a baby blanket that I'm working on. I was working on a shawl, and scraped that. I've gotten hooked on jigsaw puzzles of late, but really want to get back into competely my knitting projects and doing some new things. 

Flockie


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

strawberry love the Mary Jane's I have the adult pattern in my stack of want to dos. it's turned very cold here no snow though. have roast with potatoes, celery,onion n carrots in oven really low. it wad too much for the crock pot DH said to try it at 275in oven n hopefully will be as tender as when done in crock pot. I have been knitting and reading watching movies. doing what housework I can before surgery,taking lots of breaks not over doing DH is very good about keeping an eye on me. a couple we are friends with came over and hung all of my pictures,shelves, clock backup for me. I never got it done after we painted it is nice to able to see my things again.have been fighting a headache since last night. Tylenol doesn't help me with much of anything I miss being able to take ibuprofen or Advil,Motrin. Thank you all for your continued prayers n support. I appreciate you all very much!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hi Julie, just busy at home. I had a bad cold shortly before Christmas, missed couple days of work. My mom and dad both caught my cold, but my dad also caught the nasty flu bug that's been going around. He spent Christmas in bed, mom and I just relaxed, lots of tea and soup. Both my parents spent a little over 3 weeks in the house, not going out, not doing much. We had many simple soup suppers, and other quick easy light meals. Finally they are back to normal just this past week. I have been reading KTP even now and then, I know that you are alone with the dogs, and have heard news about many of my other friends here. I haven't picked up my knitting needles since shortly before Christmas, so lots to catch up on there as well. Work is good, busy enough, traveling back and forth to work is what tires me out. I take public transportation, as do hundreds of others, but I sure do get lots of reading done.
> Flockie


When I was working full-time in Wellington [the capital] I found the hour long commute surprisingly tiring, especially at the end of the day. Wellington is very hilly, there are lots of steps going up between the houses- I was fit enough to climb those up to the level of the top of the cablecar, although often in the rain I would take the cablecar- it was always an enjoyable ride. Parking was always problematic if I chose to take the Landrover in.
I am sorry the parents have been ill- but that is so often a winter thing, isn't it?
Is it not possible to knit on the commute? But it is good you can read during that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> In my inbox this morning -this soup recipe needs to be added to my must try list!!!
> http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/country-potato-and-cabbage-soup-148882
> 
> And for those of you not familiar (Lurker2 this is for you especially) with Interweave.com - I hope you check it out. I have bought a few of their magazines, but they have a lot of free patterns and instructions for anything from knitting, crocheting, painting, jewelry making, quilting, etc. the link is: http://www.interweave.com/free-eBooks-videos/?a=ifa130119
> ...


Thanks AZ! there is a wealth of information there- I have bookmarked it!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > In my inbox this morning -this soup recipe needs to be added to my must try list!!!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Work is good, busy enough, traveling back and forth to work is what tires me out. I take public transportation, as do hundreds of others, but I sure do get lots of reading done.
> ...


Knitting would be problematic, the trains are crowded and sometimes on my way home I stand for part of the commute. I can read on my Nook standing up, but would not be able to knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > ..........I've been swimming for the last 2 days.
> ...


You got that right


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra when you go to see The Hobbit DON'T expect it to follow the book. It doesn't; takes an awful lot of liberties. But it was enjoyable. DH and I decided they had to add/change quite a bit in order to make such a small book into 3 movies again. Money, money, money.



Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Melyn - your garden is gorgeous. Are you near a copse of trees?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I decided I needed a break, and some lunch, just dawned on me a bit ago htat it was 1pm and I'd only had a piece of whole wheat toast with nutella this morning. No wonder I was hungry. DH is still sleeping, his sleep schedual is all messed up. Thursday we have to leave here around 4am in order to be in Aurora for his follow up with the surgeon at 8am, I'd rather be early than late, at least early I can hit the cafe and get a coffee and oatmeal. 

Seems when making movies from Novels, they tend to take a lot of liberties anymore,  DH complains of that often, I don't know why they can't just leave it alone, if it's not broke don't fix it and a book that's sold that many copies is NOT broken. :x 
I emptied out 4 boxes of fabric and misc. junk that I had brought home that had belonged to my Grandmother, I still have a few things I need to go through and sort from our move here, but I'm making progress, I can see the floor. Now I have a bunch of clothes I need to put away, I need more room, well, more storage space for crafting stuff anyway. lol. 

Flockie, it's so good to see you. So glad you and your parents are doing so much better, being sick over the holidays, well, anytime really, sucks.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

One of the KTP members is going to do the Shades of winter scarf-- thanks very much.

If any of you are working on projects that would make good Christmas gifts, please let me know and take some pictures and notes along the way. I would appreciate it if you would consider helping KP members made the same thing. I am looking for lots of projects. Thanks again!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my!! It's Sunday noon here and I've just gotten caught up with last week's KTP and discovered there are already 27 pages on this week's. Hard to believe I've been home from New York for a full three weeks now and haven't been able to catch up yet!! Plus, I'm about to leave and spend the afternoon with friends over tea and card-playing (and maybe a little knitting on the side). I've been keeping you all in my thoughts every day, even if I'm not totally current. If I try to name everyone, I'm bound to forget someone, so just know I've read everything up through Friday's new start-up and I hold you all in my heart!!

And just so you'll know I had a wonderful time in New York, let's see if I can attach a pic of my booty from the trip - yarn and books. What could be better?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am quite excited - 9 of us from Calgary and immediate area are meeting for lunch on Thursday -- we are taking our cameras -show and tell items and generally plan on having a great time. I will post some pictures when I have them. 
busy busy!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KatyNora, so glad you had a great time, if your haul is any indication, you had a blast. Now you have plenty to keep you busy for a while. So glad to have you back. 

Designer, sounds like fun, wish I were closer, I'd love to be there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

having all kinds of computer problems these past several days - may need to take it to the hospital tomorrow so if you don't see me on you will know i am there in spirit. i'll be back before friday don't you worry. i will struggle with it today and keep up.

i just received a pm from doris t - we have not heard from her for awhile and so i had pm'd her. this was her reply:

Hi Sam,

Thanks for the note. I wrote you a long reply a couple of weeks ago, but my computer conked out before I could send it.

I haven't been visiting the forum very much since last September when I started having severe allergic reactions to "something." Still seeing doctors trying to figure out what sets them off. Getting tired of it. The meds make me drowsy so I'm spending a lot of time sleeping. What a life!

Please let everyne know that I miss them. One of these days I'll be back drinking tea and having crumpets with you all.

Love,
Doris


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Chloenana said:


> Ohio Joy
> I grew up in Salem, IL. We played you in basketball!


We lived in Raymond, IL, Montgomery County, during Fall '91 to June '93 before moving to VA until March '96 when we came to NE Ohio.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kehinkle - who is your avatar of - a new grandbaby?

sam



kehinkle said:


> Good mourning Sam! We have some of your cold weather here in NC today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> having all kinds of computer problems these past several days - may need to take it to the hospital tomorrow so if you don't see me on you will know i am there in spirit. i'll be back before friday don't you worry. i will struggle with it today and keep up.
> 
> i just received a pm from doris t - we have not heard from her for awhile and so i had pm'd her. this was her reply:
> 
> ...


Sam thanks for letting us know,I was planning on send ing Doris a message when I got back from town.

I hope your computer doesn't take too long to get fixed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Oh my!! It's Sunday noon here and I've just gotten caught up with last week's KTP and discovered there are already 27 pages on this week's. Hard to believe I've been home from New York for a full three weeks now and haven't been able to catch up yet!! Plus, I'm about to leave and spend the afternoon with friends over tea and card-playing (and maybe a little knitting on the side). I've been keeping you all in my thoughts every day, even if I'm not totally current. If I try to name everyone, I'm bound to forget someone, so just know I've read everything up through Friday's new start-up and I hold you all in my heart!!
> 
> And just so you'll know I had a wonderful time in New York, let's see if I can attach a pic of my booty from the trip - yarn and books. What could be better?


That looks great!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Oh my!! It's Sunday noon here and I've just gotten caught up with last week's KTP and discovered there are already 27 pages on this week's. Hard to believe I've been home from New York for a full three weeks now and haven't been able to catch up yet!! Plus, I'm about to leave and spend the afternoon with friends over tea and card-playing (and maybe a little knitting on the side). I've been keeping you all in my thoughts every day, even if I'm not totally current. If I try to name everyone, I'm bound to forget someone, so just know I've read everything up through Friday's new start-up and I hold you all in my heart!!
> 
> And just so you'll know I had a wonderful time in New York, let's see if I can attach a pic of my booty from the trip - yarn and books. What could be better?


Nice haul KatyNora - the yarn is yummy and I will have to check out the new york diaries book. Have fun today! - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am quite excited - 9 of us from Calgary and immediate area are meeting for lunch on Thursday -- we are taking our cameras -show and tell items and generally plan on having a great time. I will post some pictures when I have them.
> busy busy!!


Sounds like you will have a great time Designer - Enjoy!! AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i finally got it to work - this crazy computer - was that wonderful or what - loved the ending.

sam

quote=agnescr]Good afternoon everyone hope everyone is well and if not improving
I just watched this video and think it is fantastic........

http://vimeo.com/54243073[/quote]

It is quite brilliant! I am sending the link to my daughter! have also BTW ended up joining [basic][/quote]


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Oh my!! It's Sunday noon here and I've just gotten caught up with last week's KTP and discovered there are already 27 pages on this week's. Hard to believe I've been home from New York for a full three weeks now and haven't been able to catch up yet!! Plus, I'm about to leave and spend the afternoon with friends over tea and card-playing (and maybe a little knitting on the side). I've been keeping you all in my thoughts every day, even if I'm not totally current. If I try to name everyone, I'm bound to forget someone, so just know I've read everything up through Friday's new start-up and I hold you all in my heart!!
> 
> And just so you'll know I had a wonderful time in New York, let's see if I can attach a pic of my booty from the trip - yarn and books. What could be better?


Welcome back Katy! We missed you. I can't wait to find out what you are going to make with all the lovely yarn you got in New York.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i finally got it to work - this crazy computer - was that wonderful or what - loved the ending.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It is quite brilliant! I am sending the link to my daughter! have also BTW ended up joining [basic][/quote][/quote]

Just don't tempt fate Sam- when ever I make a claim like that things go really wring! Sure hope it is properly fixed!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so behind at the KTP! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday! I went to see my mom and then went to my sister's for my great-nephew's 1st birthday party. We stayed for dinner so didn't get home until about 8:30. I was tired, so just knitted a little and then went to bed. I'm going to catch up on last week's TP and then the already 28 pages of this week's!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry about the computer problems Sam - I would just be so lost without mine. DH and I did a little more tree trimming today and if he hadn't broken the long handled pruner we would still be at it!! He is feeling pretty good the last couple of days. So now he can have some "sit down" work and repair the pruner!!! The little ones across the road have their helmets on so it must be riding time.... the #2 daughter is about 5 or 6 and if she isn't on the back of a horse she is on the run.... so fun to watch, but boy it makes me tired!! I think I will grab my knitting and find a spot outside out of the wind and in the sun and see if I can finish something today..... hope everyone has a great day - luv-AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


What a shame. I know the grandchildren would like to see it but so much violence does not make it a likely choice. Three hours of fighting. Could have been so wonderful.  Thanks so much for the warning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Oh my!! It's Sunday noon here and I've just gotten caught up with last week's KTP and discovered there are already 27 pages on this week's. Hard to believe I've been home from New York for a full three weeks now and haven't been able to catch up yet!! Plus, I'm about to leave and spend the afternoon with friends over tea and card-playing (and maybe a little knitting on the side). I've been keeping you all in my thoughts every day, even if I'm not totally current. If I try to name everyone, I'm bound to forget someone, so just know I've read everything up through Friday's new start-up and I hold you all in my heart!!
> 
> And just so you'll know I had a wonderful time in New York, let's see if I can attach a pic of my booty from the trip - yarn and books. What could be better?


Wow, gorgeous yarn and lots of books. Now wishing you the time to get to both and won't it be Fun. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Do you have photos of NY City too that you want to share. Love the photo of your new stash and additions to your library. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am quite excited - 9 of us from Calgary and immediate area are meeting for lunch on Thursday -- we are taking our cameras -show and tell items and generally plan on having a great time. I will post some pictures when I have them.
> busy busy!!


Can't wait to see the photos Designer. Know it will be a great time had by all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> having all kinds of computer problems these past several days - may need to take it to the hospital tomorrow so if you don't see me on you will know i am there in spirit. i'll be back before friday don't you worry. i will struggle with it today and keep up.
> 
> i just received a pm from doris t - we have not heard from her for awhile and so i had pm'd her. this was her reply:
> 
> ...


Sam, when your computer is better, please let Doris know we hope she will find the reason for the allergies and soon be well.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam yes it is unusual but not unheard of, we often miss the worst of the weather because the town where I live is bordered by the south downs which effectively puts us in a valley, The down side of that is that if it does hit us it can't get out either so sometimes it just keeps whizzin round lol. When the weather gets a bit better I will take a drive to the top of the downs and take some pictures of the valley to show you. We have had lots of birds today on my feeders and they will need to be topped up first thing in the morning usualy they last untill lunch time next day after filling them. The squirrels I usualy have visit havent been today they must have stayed tucked up in their drays but we have seen a couple of birds that are not often seen on my feeders, a woodpecker and some longtailed tits we have also seen a jay but not on our feeders it was in trees a couple of gardens down.My dog molly has made plenty of footsteps now in the snow and I expect the foxes will make norre tonight lol lyn


thewren said:


> very pretty melyn - thanks for sharing - is it unusual to have this much snowl and to have it stick around for awhile? i love the look of fresh fallen snow with no footprints or anything on it - looks so peaceful.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope computer problems solved quickly.

AZ, just got back from hour walk with dogs. 63 with light breeze, sunny. Perfect. Snow geese flew over us, quail and bunnies running from Maya, my Doberman. 

Feels like Spring.
Sassafras


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope computer problems solved quickly.
> 
> AZ, just got back from hour walk with dogs. 63 with light breeze, sunny. Perfect. Snow geese flew over us, quail and bunnies running from Maya, my Doberman.
> 
> ...


Sounds so lovely. Where you walk does Maya get to run free or are you around other people and dogs and she has to be leashed? I ask because I remember how much fun it was when I lived in the country in Ontario, Can. and the two collies went for walks with me and were never leashed. Of course there was nobody around for them to bother, but they were so sweet and calm.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

No not realy Dori, the trees are all in my garden or bordering my neibours gardens. The ones along what looks like the bottom of the garden are bordering a pathway that runs along the back of all our house and just about where my house is situated is the start of a huge school playing field. When we first moved here there were fields and allotments behind our row of houses but they have now built on then and i can no longer see the crown that was etched into the chalk hills some way behind us. We are lucky the playing field is there as it is unlikely it will be built on, but these days you never know.
lyn


Dori Sage said:


> Melyn - your garden is gorgeous. Are you near a copse of trees?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Sam yes it is unusual but not unheard of, we often miss the worst of the weather because the town where I live is bordered by the south downs which effectively puts us in a valley, The down side of that is that if it does hit us it can't get out either so sometimes it just keeps whizzin round lol. When the weather gets a bit better I will take a drive to the top of the downs and take some pictures of the valley to show you. We have had lots of birds today on my feeders and they will need to be topped up first thing in the morning usualy they last untill lunch time next day after filling them. The squirrels I usualy have visit havent been today they must have stayed tucked up in their drays but we have seen a couple of birds that are not often seen on my feeders, a woodpecker and some longtailed tits we have also seen a jay but not on our feeders it was in trees a couple of gardens down.My dog molly has made plenty of footsteps now in the snow and I expect the foxes will make norre tonight lol lyn
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


we have some sadness at my place my two neighbours agitated about a tree they claimed was dangerous- but was much loved by a pair of Tui [Parson birds] last week a 'landscape' gardener came in and all that is left is a large stump and the saw dust. I wonder where the Tui will end up?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tip kitty is one of the kittens we got somewhere. at one time we were hand feeding a bunch - eight i believel. think tip was one of them. she usually stays in the barn or by heidi's back door but for some reason she decided to come in and make herself at home. she is a really nice cat - quite tame - loves being petted and knows to go outside to do her business. she left right before i went to bed - hasn't been back - so i pet her when i go to heidi's.

sam



AZ Sticksi have a new cat from the barn - tip kitty. she has a white tip on her tail - and she has the longest tail of any cat i have ever seen - and when she walks in just waves back and forth as she sashays around. i enjoy tip kitty - hickory tolerates her because she knows she has to. lol
sam[/quote said:


> And I have to ask - did you pick Tip Kitty, or did she pick you???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fine with me.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the nice things about boys is that when they get mad at each other they just duke it out and then it is over. let a girl get in a snit and it can go on for weeks.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello AZ. Thank you for the invitation to respond. I discovered KP about 6 weeks ago, when searching for a pattern and soon signed up. I enjoy the stimulation of the various posts, initially those with photographs and now all parts of the daily list. I'm a retired University Prof with a family that includes five grandchildren. A granddaughter and four little grandsons. I didn't have brothers or sons so, for me, the world of small boys is a wonderful place to explore. I enjoy hand-spinning in addition to knitting and crochet and it is clear that on KP, I'm not alone. Hurray.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> fine with me.
> 
> samThanks Sam -- it will make a wonderful Christmas gift. We will use the same workshop each time. you might get some questions but can answer them at your own speed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really good to see you flockie - don't see enough of you these days - they must be keeping you busy at work.

your potpie sounds good - you can throw just about anything in it - i never thought about using puff pastry - that would be a nice difference from the heavier crust.

sam

hope to see you back real soon - we'll be looking for you.



flockie said:


> Hello everyone! Love chicken pot pie, I make them a couple times a year and use puff pastry over the top of the bowls. I make individual serving sizes, and don't use a bottom crust. I poach boneless chicken breasts in chicken broth saving the broth after chicken is done. I chop up the chicken into about 1 inch cubes, chop up some carrots, onions, celery and parsley. I add frozen peas, frozen lima beans, thicken the broth with cornstarch and spoon it all into individual bowls. Using 1 sheet of puff pastry, I don't open up the sheet, just lightly roll it large enough to make 2 rounds to cover 2 bowls. Then repeat with the other sheet. Cut slits into the pastry and brush with beaten egg. I place them on baking sheets and put into the refrigerator for about 20 minutes to get the pastry cold again. Then bake about 30 minutes in 400 degree oven until pastry is puffed and golden brown. Since everything else is cooked it is only being reheated while the pastry is baking. The scraps of pastry I bake right along on the baking sheets rather than just throwing it away.
> 
> Marianne - my nieces were here yesterday with their children.... I made pizza. Each child was allowed to make their own... with a bit of help. They range in age from 3 - 8 and we had so much fun. I have lots of leftovers. Enjoy your pizza today.
> 
> Flockie


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

awwww thats such a shame, I just looked them up and they look beautiful, r there no other trees nearby they will perch in. I hate it when things like that happen I always sad when things like that happen x


Lurker
we have some sadness at my place my two neighbours agitated about a tree they claimed was dangerous- but was much loved by a pair of Tui [Parson birds said:


> last week a 'landscape' gardener came in and all that is left is a large stump and the saw dust. I wonder where the Tui will end up?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

skyequeen said:


> I like the Pot Pie recipe and do agree it is "comfort food". I enjoyed your reference to "boughten" pie crust. I haven't heard that word since I was a child (am 68 years old). At that time so much of our food was made at home it was a big deal to have something "boughten". I wonder if it is a mid-west term? I grew up in northwest Illinois. Thanks for the memory.
> Carol


No, we used boughten in NY also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you katynora - was wondering where you were - that was quite a yarn crawl to get all the yarn and books - lucky you. not you will have to post some pictures to show us what you knit from them

hope now that you are back we will see more of you.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Oh my!! It's Sunday noon here and I've just gotten caught up with last week's KTP and discovered there are already 27 pages on this week's. Hard to believe I've been home from New York for a full three weeks now and haven't been able to catch up yet!! Plus, I'm about to leave and spend the afternoon with friends over tea and card-playing (and maybe a little knitting on the side). I've been keeping you all in my thoughts every day, even if I'm not totally current. If I try to name everyone, I'm bound to forget someone, so just know I've read everything up through Friday's new start-up and I hold you all in my heart!!
> 
> And just so you'll know I had a wonderful time in New York, let's see if I can attach a pic of my booty from the trip - yarn and books. What could be better?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun shirley - wish there was a group like that around here.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am quite excited - 9 of us from Calgary and immediate area are meeting for lunch on Thursday -- we are taking our cameras -show and tell items and generally plan on having a great time. I will post some pictures when I have them.
> busy busy!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My two oldest girls didn't speak to each other for 6 months, over something as silly as what time they sent their children to bed. The boys would have talked about it and then finished their game of WOW.



thewren said:


> the nice things about boys is that when they get mad at each other they just duke it out and then it is over. let a girl get in a snit and it can go on for weeks.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitting outside - how wonderful - am anxious to be able to do that.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I think I will grab my knitting and find a spot outside out of the wind and in the sun and see if I can finish something today..... hope everyone has a great day - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry myfanwy - hopefully the tui will find a new home close so you can still see it.

sam



Lurker 2we have some sadness at my place my two neighbours agitated about a tree they claimed was dangerous- but was much loved by a pair of Tui [Parson birds said:


> last week a 'landscape' gardener came in and all that is left is a large stump and the saw dust. I wonder where the Tui will end up?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

How do you do a pot pie with no bottom crust to hold it in? Perhaps you just eat it straight from individual baking dishes.[/quote]

i have made it all ways, with biscuits (once when the girls were small and i was still at home with mom and dad(we raised my 2 neices) mom worked nites, so i always had to feed a family, i did my buiscuts out of bizquik and i use individual bowls for each biscuit and i made them all diff. colors. (the artist in me i think ha) i have used canned biscuits, 2 pie crusts and i have done in long cake pan useing 2 store bought crusts to make the top and called it good. ummmm makes me want one right now. yummo sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > tessa - you should like in seattle - one snowflake - just one and people are flocking to the grocery store and buy like they will be snowed in for the millenum - people are wanting to go home - businesses will close so their people can get home. it is a riot for those that grew up in snow. they also have no idea how to drive in snow - or rain for that matter.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always been a puzzle to me also - i always have peanut butter on hand so i know i won't starve. lol

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Sam! But I'm off to bed as my GF and I are going to Saturday spend together...going to the Eric Carle museum in MA. We are both in the Early Childhood field and love children's book illustrator's art.
> Night all, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite, and if they do, don't hit em with a shoe, cause they have feelings just like you


I had hoped to get to that museum when I drove to ME two years ago, but did not. What a great idea to organize such an institution. I think it was there that I heard of a Greenaway exhibit only a day before it ended. I'm now on their mailing list, but probably cannot get there. My favorite illustrators are sort of old-fashioned - Anglund, Tudor, Fujikawa.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessa, one of the neatest museums. Maybe we can go back there, one of my favorite days in London. 

http://www.museumofbrands.com/index.html


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Well Julie, You & I certainly have something in common there. I bought Lord of the Rings at the airport when going on holiday, nearly ended up single again!! It is still one of the best books I have ever read & I won't have my inner pictures ruined by watching the film. However good the film, it will not be like my interpretation. I'm hoping to come & view the spots they filmed for myself.

Tessa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am halfway through the posts. Of course I can't remember a thing! I am glad to see some newcomers. I hope you will come back often. We are fun group with lots of creative energy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's always been a puzzle to me also - i always have peanut butter on hand so i know i won't starve. lol
> sam
> 
> 
> ...


And a loaf of bread!!!!! :thumbup: Zoe


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora:
Sounds so lovely. Where you walk does Maya get to run free or are you around other people and dogs and she has to be leashed? I ask because I remember how much fun it was when I lived in the country in Ontario, Can. and the two collies went for walks with me and were never leashed. Of course there was nobody around for them to bother, but they were so sweet and calm.[/quote]

We walk on the desert, so Maya, my Dobie, and Ladybug, my minpin can run free. Maya, was 2 in August but still needs a good long exercise session everyday for her puppy energy. In warmer weather she carries a pack with water for all of us.
Sassafras


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


I was always told if you read the book, you dont watch the movie. And if you watch the movie, you dont then go and read the book. Big disappointments are sure to happen. I have not read the Lord of the Rings books, but have seen the movies a few years ago. Recently I bought the Lord of the Rings trilogy to watch on dvd. I enjoyed the movies and will not read the books. My mother read the books years ago when she was in high school. She has not seen the movies and doesnt plan to.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hope computer problems solved quickly.
> 
> AZ, just got back from hour walk with dogs. 63 with light breeze, sunny. Perfect. Snow geese flew over us, quail and bunnies running from Maya, my Doberman.
> 
> ...


Sounds heavenly Joy - I'm thinking about a dobie next time- any advice? I've had german shepards for years. AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is so funny. I was trying to go to one of the big online yarn companies that sells needles, etc., and what did I type in but Knitting Paradise and guess where that took me. Right back here and now I don't remember the name of the company. Can't help but just sit back and laugh.

Oh by the way, DH says he calls me sweetie pie but I don't remember him doing it. Must be when he is dreaming. I was telling him we didn't have sweet nicknames other than dear and honey. Quite often I call him Babe, forgot about that. And another thing, I dreamt about knitting. It's not real clear but I think it was Lurker's traveling vine scarf. Now to come up with the name of that Yarn company. Maybe it is Yarnmarket. Well, I will try that. I can't buy anything right now but I like to get on and look anyway.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

i've just managed to read thru to P31. It's nearly 2am here so I'll have to settle down to get some sleep. Julian is fast asleep beside me so I've put my knitting away & am listening to some music thru my headphones, mustn't disturb him. I can't change the cd so I've listened to Tchaikovsky's violin concerto 3 times. I don't mind, I love it. Wonder if I'll dream it all night?
I can't remember all the posts so I'll have to go back & skim thru in the morning. in the meantime I hope all those who have had flu & other bugs get well soon, & all those who are suffering in the cold warm up.
Melyn, those pictures are delightful, I could go & camp in that garden, never mind the snow, Goodnight All,

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

i've just managed to read thru to P31. It's nearly 2am here so I'll have to settle down to get some sleep. Julian is fast asleep beside me so I've put my knitting away & am listening to some music thru my headphones, mustn't disturb him. I can't change the cd so I've listened to Tchaikovsky's violin concerto 3 times. I don't mind, I love it. Wonder if I'll dream it all night?
I can't remember all the posts so I'll have to go back & skim thru in the morning. in the meantime I hope all those who have had flu & other bugs get well soon, & all those who are suffering in the cold warm up.
Melyn, those pictures are delightful, I could go & camp in that garden, never mind the snow, 
Angora, when it comes to endearing names I call them all Darling, can't make mistakes that way, Lol.

Goodnight All,

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> i've just managed to read thru to P31. It's nearly 2am here so I'll have to settle down to get some sleep. Julian is fast asleep beside me so I've put my knitting away & am listening to some music thru my headphones, mustn't disturb him. I can't change the cd so I've listened to Tchaikovsky's violin concerto 3 times. I don't mind, I love it. Wonder if I'll dream it all night?
> I can't remember all the posts so I'll have to go back & skim thru in the morning. in the meantime I hope all those who have had flu & other bugs get well soon, & all those who are suffering in the cold warm up.
> Melyn, those pictures are delightful, I could go & camp in that garden, never mind the snow,
> Angora, when it comes to endearing names I call them all Darling, can't make mistakes that way, Lol.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll remember that. Of course said in that special way, Dahling, would give one panache. :lol: :lol: :lol: I would have to remember to get dressed that day and not stay in my jammies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmmmm, all this talk about water, to have or not to have. I had kidney stones and that and shingles were both things I never ever want again. Now I'm really confused. They told me to drink lots of water to keep from getting kidney stones???? :roll: Medicine keeps going in circles. Maybe nothing really works and we just have to try and be balanced. But I would like to know as I never want another one of those darned kidney stones ever again. Couldn't pass it on my own ater 2 wks. of horrible suffering so they broke it up into little pieces and each little piece was like passing a stone and 17 pieces after two weeks of just awful pain, no more please. I was sore for a long time after it was over too. I think I'd better keep drinking the water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> awwww thats such a shame, I just looked them up and they look beautiful, r there no other trees nearby they will perch in. I hate it when things like that happen I always sad when things like that happen x
> 
> 
> Lurker
> ...


I am sure the tree could have been saved had there been the will to do it- but I had no warning it was going to happen. There is also a huge hole in my skyline.
There are very few native trees still standing locally- I had obviously been mistaken- I thought they were protected!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> so sorry myfanwy - hopefully the tui will find a new home close so you can still see it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I hope so, but I am not very confident about it- they loved that tree, and I loved to hear their mimicking calls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


The places they filmed are quite spectacular- but particularly in the Queenstown area- very touristy and therefore pricey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hmmmm, all this talk about water, to have or not to have. I had kidney stones and that and shingles were both things I never ever want again. Now I'm really confused. They told me to drink lots of water to keep from getting kidney stones???? :roll: Medicine keeps going in circles. Maybe nothing really works and we just have to try and be balanced. But I would like to know as I never want another one of those darned kidney stones ever again. Couldn't pass it on my own ater 2 wks. of horrible suffering so they broke it up into little pieces and each little piece was like passing a stone and 17 pieces after two weeks of just awful pain, no more please. I was sore for a long time after it was over too. I think I'd better keep drinking the water.


The young registrar I saw today said I should be aiming for 2 to 2 1/2 litres a day. My goodness you have had some rough times medically!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That yarn looks scrumptious KatyNora. It also looks like you are quite an avid reader. What were/are some of your new picks for reading? I couldn't tell if any were knitting books so assumed they were novels, etc.



KatyNora said:


> Oh my!! It's Sunday noon here and I've just gotten caught up with last week's KTP and discovered there are already 27 pages on this week's. Hard to believe I've been home from New York for a full three weeks now and haven't been able to catch up yet!! Plus, I'm about to leave and spend the afternoon with friends over tea and card-playing (and maybe a little knitting on the side). I've been keeping you all in my thoughts every day, even if I'm not totally current. If I try to name everyone, I'm bound to forget someone, so just know I've read everything up through Friday's new start-up and I hold you all in my heart!!
> 
> And just so you'll know I had a wonderful time in New York, let's see if I can attach a pic of my booty from the trip - yarn and books. What could be better?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is so funny. I was trying to go to one of the big online yarn companies that sells needles, etc., and what did I type in but Knitting Paradise and guess where that took me. Right back here and now I don't remember the name of the company. Can't help but just sit back and laugh.
> 
> Oh by the way, DH says he calls me sweetie pie but I don't remember him doing it. Must be when he is dreaming. I was telling him we didn't have sweet nicknames other than dear and honey. Quite often I call him Babe, forgot about that. And another thing, I dreamt about knitting. It's not real clear but I think it was Lurker's traveling vine scarf. Now to come up with the name of that Yarn company. Maybe it is Yarnmarket. Well, I will try that. I can't buy anything right now but I like to get on and look anyway.


Julie (lurker2) is going to do a workshop on the traveling vine - I think it will be a good one.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is so funny. I was trying to go to one of the big online yarn companies that sells needles, etc., and what did I type in but Knitting Paradise and guess where that took me. Right back here and now I don't remember the name of the company. Can't help but just sit back and laugh.


I think what you're looking for is Paradise Yarns. I make that mistake all the time. Or maybe Iceyarns. I think they're actually the same site, but I could be wrong. Good luck!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, all this talk about water, to have or not to have. I had kidney stones and that and shingles were both things I never ever want again. Now I'm really confused. They told me to drink lots of water to keep from getting kidney stones???? :roll: Medicine keeps going in circles. Maybe nothing really works and we just have to try and be balanced. But I would like to know as I never want another one of those darned kidney stones ever again. Couldn't pass it on my own ater 2 wks. of horrible suffering so they broke it up into little pieces and each little piece was like passing a stone and 17 pieces after two weeks of just awful pain, no more please. I was sore for a long time after it was over too. I think I'd better keep drinking the water.
> ...


That sounds good. It gets confusing when they keep changing but 2 - 2 1/2 sounds balanced and like good advice.

Lurker, just so sorry about the tree. A real tragedy. I know what joy you got from those birds and such a shame it wasn't a protected tree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Ceili, so glad you stopped by, was wondering how you were doing.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> kehinkle - who is your avatar of - a new grandbaby?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm caught up and now I'm going to bed! I am tired and have a busy day tomorrow. I hope everyone has a good night/day! Hugs to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kehinkle - who is your avatar of - a new grandbaby?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is so funny. I was trying to go to one of the big online yarn companies that sells needles, etc., and what did I type in but Knitting Paradise and guess where that took me. Right back here and now I don't remember the name of the company. Can't help but just sit back and laugh.
> ...


I will try that. I went to Yarnmarket. Thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> My back garden today, I think the snow is definately here to stay this time


You may not like it but it show looks picturesque (sp?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: BTW I have been told by some nurses that I should be aiming for 3 litres a day- I am obviously going to HAVE to bring this up with the new doctor.


Almost certain that unless you have a reason for drinking that much that it is too much (other than possibly in the really hot weather and then you probably need some salt too as you are sweating it out). I do find on th ereally hot days , especially when we have a few of them at once that I do need a bit of salt, but normally I rarely add it to anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> for Hobbit fans this showed up on Twitter


I'm not a Hobbit fan but do love the plane.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Right photo or not, looks like some great knitting going on there. Even socks, which I am learning with Darowil.


In fact she had been a very helpful tester of my pattern and has a pair nearly finished- she has loved it too! Another budding sock knitter. 
Daralene did I say that this heel can be used for cuff down socks as well? Exactly as written for either cuff down or toe up.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > We have had lots of birds today on my feeders and they will need to be topped up first thing in the morning usualy they last untill lunch time next day after filling them. The squirrels I usualy have visit havent been today they must have stayed tucked up in their drays but we have seen a couple of birds that are not often seen on my feeders, a woodpecker and some longtailed tits we have also seen a jay but not on our feeders it was in trees a couple of gardens down.My dog molly has made plenty of footsteps now in the snow and I expect the foxes will make norre tonight lol lyn
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Gwen-didn't notice the "Athens" bit!
> Bought Amazing by Lion Brand 53%Wool and 47% Acrylic. Feels soft and warm to me! I have been freezing this winter!
> these are the two I'm thinking about:
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60121A.html
> ...


Cindy, I don't know if you've decided which project to do yet, but had to jump in and tell you I made the Lion Brand cowl you're considering for my trip to New York. It was an absolute lifesaver for an out-of-towner not accustomed to those NYC winds blowing down the avenues. I used Caron Simply Soft for mine but I think it would work well in Amazing too - and it's a super-easy pattern, just right for TV watching or KTP reading. Have fun with whichever project you choose.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going on three o'clock and i need to get some sleep. just finished tomorrows puzzle which was a picture of a pork pie of all things pot pies. lol

i will see all of you sometime next week - and hopefully my computer will have learned how to behave itself.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: BTW I have been told by some nurses that I should be aiming for 3 litres a day- I am obviously going to HAVE to bring this up with the new doctor.
> ...


the registrar today said 2 to 2 1/2 litres would be better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > for Hobbit fans this showed up on Twitter
> ...


The work of Sir Peter Jackson's Weta Workshop, in Wellington. I have not seen it yet, but expect to see it overhead one day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's always been a puzzle to me also - i always have peanut butter on hand so i know i won't starve. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> So long as I have Coffee , bread ,butter and milk(fresh or powdered) I can survive anything :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I have a favor to ask the TP members-- is there anyone here who would be willing to knit a pattern for me, with the idea of teaching a workshop this summer or autumn in our "lets do Christmas early ' series.
> 
> ...


well for Christmas I am wanting to knit plenty of scarves so if no one else does I could do it- and get some of my Christmas knitting done at the same time. And my other workshops will be finished by then after all.

See you have found someone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Someone was telling that the small book is being made into 3 movies while the big books each made one movie. She said that it was not worth seeing (actually I've just remembered that it was my younger daughter, think that was what they saw in Germany- in a small theatre that played English movies in English with no sub titles). I must admit to being of the (apparently) few people who have neither read the books nor seen the movies. I once started the Hobbitt as I travelled round Europe back in the late 70s and never managed to get into it so haven't tried the others.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hmmmm, all this talk about water, to have or not to have. I had kidney stones and that and shingles were both things I never ever want again. Now I'm really confused. They told me to drink lots of water to keep from getting kidney stones???? :roll: Medicine keeps going in circles. Maybe nothing really works and we just have to try and be balanced. But I would like to know as I never want another one of those darned kidney stones ever again. Couldn't pass it on my own ater 2 wks. of horrible suffering so they broke it up into little pieces and each little piece was like passing a stone and 17 pieces after two weeks of just awful pain, no more please. I was sore for a long time after it was over too. I think I'd better keep drinking the water.


I would imagine that is one of those medical situations I spoke about earlier when you need to drink more- worth while asking your doctor- assuming they keep with things -as to how much you should have. But while recommendations are made they are always general ones and individual situations will vary. And you certainly need to avoid getting dehydrated, or even near it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> going on three o'clock and i need to get some sleep. just finished tomorrows puzzle which was a picture of a pork pie of all things pot pies. lol
> 
> i will see all of you sometime next week - and hopefully my computer will have learned how to behave itself.
> 
> sam


I've just done my pie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it's always been a puzzle to me also - i always have peanut butter on hand so i know i won't starve. lol
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Right photo or not, looks like some great knitting going on there. Even socks, which I am learning with Darowil.
> ...


Oh my goodness, I love that. Hadn't thought about that but yes, why not. I was thinking you must reverse the instructions but you say exactly as written. Amazing. I'm so glad to hear that. Here are some socks I am anxious to make. I know the first pair is top down magic loop but think I will have to wait on the 2nd pair but just intrigued by the landscape in the socks. You are right. I am a sock addict and you got me hooked Darowil.:thumbup: Quite exciting to see the heel just happen so easily and I call it Magic Loop/Magic Socks.:wink: I plan on adding pink embroidery to my green socks and perhaps a pink trim around the top of the cuff. My second pair will be with variegated yarn. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fascine-braid-socks
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139717-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is so funny. I was trying to go to one of the big online yarn companies that sells needles, etc., and what did I type in but Knitting Paradise and guess where that took me. Right back here and now I don't remember the name of the company. Can't help but just sit back and laugh.
> ...


Yarn Paradise - Wow, a 50% off bargain basket. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

TNS no I didnt, I will have to look back on catch up TV see if its there, I muist have missed the programme in the listings because usualy watch all the UK wildlife programmes. Trouble is hubby has been bored lately and his new hobby is to keep flicking through the channels faster than I can read lol I knew it would happen now he has retired and kept tellin him to take up a hobby or something. Well the something was sea fishing .. no good in snow lol


TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie, glad you got that mouse - and pleased it was only a mouse!
> 
> Welcome to all the new voices this week, it's lovely to meet you all.
> 
> ...


KateB - congrats....that's a good accomplishment. I'm at about the same mark although it fluctuates depending on when I weighin. Love the recipes and will be making these this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry you have to wait....that is frustrating --- hope you hear soon. Thinking of you and continuing to send good thoughts.


Pup lover said:


> well,never heard from doctors office. tried calling they close at noon on fridays, so no news on surgery. oncologist ordered a chest cat scan for monday, and thats really all he did nothing for him to do till pathology comes back after surgery. waiting is frustrating!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra --- I went to the site to pull the sweater pattern, but all I was able to get were the pictures. The shrug is beautiful and one that I'd like to make - can you direct me to any other sites? Can't wait to see what yours looks like.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I started this sweater this evening, I ordered some yarn from Jimmy Beans wool to make it for a gift for next Christmas. I think I'm going to make me one later on.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-cabled-shrug-in-kaya-wool


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just ordered the kit for these socks to make for my best friend's birthday. They also have the pattern for the watermelon socks:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bridge-of-roses

So excited about socks, can you tell. The pattern comes written for all the following: dpns, two circulars, and magic loop. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I just ordered the kit for these socks to make for my best friend's birthday. They also have the pattern for the watermelon socks:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bridge-of-roses
> 
> So excited about socks, can you tell. The pattern comes written for all the following: dpns, two circulars, and magic loop. :thumbup:


What a lovely design!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra ---- I figured it out and went to the "waybackmachine" and was able to get a .pdf of the pattern. Can't wait to get some of my other things done so I can begin this one.



AZ Sticks said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I started this sweater this evening, I ordered some yarn from Jimmy Beans wool to make it for a gift for next Christmas. I think I'm going to make me one later on.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

!

Just eaten my chicken salad. Trying hard with WW, but it IS hard! I've lost 4lbs this week so that's encouraging...I suppose. :roll: Would still love a big cream cake or a Mars Bar........ [/quote]
hey, don't give up, if you want ice cream, get the sugar free bars, if you want candy, get the sugar free or use the bite sized stuff and get a calculator (if you don't have one of the ww ones i recomend it) figure your points and don't deprive yourself. i have been doing ww since last spring at first with some ladies, then after several months i do it on my own, dh and i both changed our way of eating, not that we don't go out and splurge, i have lost 43 lbs and bj has lost i think he said 35 or so. we just change the way we eat and don't deprive yourself, i am eating my egg white omlette, and i cram ever free veggi i can into it, its huge. get the turkey burgers from butterball, the onion flavore are fantastic. you got to get into a nother way of thinking, this is long term changes your working on. come on now. you can do it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Both look good- the heel in the first one is a flap and gussett not the type I used in my workshop. The second ones would be a good way to learn intarsia actually as smaller project and it is knitted flat to start with and then move to circular of dpn after the intarsia portion is done. For colour work in socks this is not unusual and if it is all on the leg no seam on the foot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ - I would check their energy level. It seems much higher than German shepherd. I had narrowed choices down between shepherd and Dobie as I wanted a "guard" dog. As I walk in the desert by myself. When I went on line breeder selling Maya at one year fully obedience trained so I bought her. Made one visit to kennel with Shadow, my 14 yr. Old yorkie, and Ladybug, my rescue minpin and all went well. Think if I had had more time with her I would have gone for a shepherd. But she's mine and sweet and I love her. I am hoping her energy will settle down as she grows out of puppy stage.
She is intelligent and wonderful but her energy to play wears me and the other two out.
Sassafras


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I just ordered the kit for these socks to make for my best friend's birthday. They also have the pattern for the watermelon socks:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bridge-of-roses
> 
> So excited about socks, can you tell. The pattern comes written for all the following: dpns, two circulars, and magic loop. :thumbup:


What fun to see so excited about socks! They do look lovely. Once you jumped that hurdle you sure have gone for them big time. Socks are just so good to knit. Zoe I think we have some competion here :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> !
> 
> Just eaten my chicken salad. Trying hard with WW, but it IS hard! I've lost 4lbs this week so that's encouraging...I suppose. :roll: Would still love a big cream cake or a Mars Bar........


hey, don't give up, if you want ice cream, get the sugar free bars, if you want candy, get the sugar free or use the bite sized stuff and get a calculator (if you don't have one of the ww ones i recomend it) figure your points and don't deprive yourself. i have been doing ww since last spring at first with some ladies, then after several months i do it on my own, dh and i both changed our way of eating, not that we don't go out and splurge, i have lost 43 lbs and bj has lost i think he said 35 or so. we just change the way we eat and don't deprive yourself, i am eating my egg white omlette, and i cram ever free veggi i can into it, its huge. get the turkey burgers from butterball, the onion flavore are fantastic. you got to get into a nother way of thinking, this is long term changes your working on. come on now. you can do it.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southern Gal- way to go 43 pounds is a great accomplishment.

AZ - must also tell you dobies are Velcro dogs and never leave your side except to chase rabbits, etc. This can be comforting or annoying depending on you. I find it comforting.
Sassafras


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> !
> 
> Just eaten my chicken salad. Trying hard with WW, but it IS hard! I've lost 4lbs this week so that's encouraging...I suppose. :roll: Would still love a big cream cake or a Mars Bar........


hey, don't give up, if you want ice cream, get the sugar free bars, if you want candy, get the sugar free or use the bite sized stuff and get a calculator (if you don't have one of the ww ones i recomend it) figure your points and don't deprive yourself. i have been doing ww since last spring at first with some ladies, then after several months i do it on my own, dh and i both changed our way of eating, not that we don't go out and splurge, i have lost 43 lbs and bj has lost i think he said 35 or so. we just change the way we eat and don't deprive yourself, i am eating my egg white omlette, and i cram ever free veggi i can into it, its huge. get the turkey burgers from butterball, the onion flavore are fantastic. you got to get into a nother way of thinking, this is long term changes your working on. come on now. you can do it.[/quote]

For sweet stuffhe frozen bannana 'icecream' that Angora and I love is really good here- points free as well. As well as the WW icecream here we can get Skinny COw which works out about the same points (and I know others have mentioned them so they are not restricted to here).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered the kit for these socks to make for my best friend's birthday. They also have the pattern for the watermelon socks:
> ...


The first words out of my mouth or should I say the first post after starting may be HELP!!! No competition yet, just jumping in with both feet. :lol: :lol: :lol: Quite appropriate since it is socks. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered the kit for these socks to make for my best friend's birthday. They also have the pattern for the watermelon socks:
> ...


hahah, I dont ever think of competetion when another knitter becomes a socker!!! I love it and am thrilled to bits when another socker "comes out of the knitting basket"!

I am going to start on the socks this afternoon, and we will see how I do with a magic loop! *chuckles* I wonder if I will be a converter over to this type of knitting socks -- doubtfull, but I shall give it my best needle forward! Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What a great weight loss for you Southern Gal, well done and your husband as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > !
> ...


For sweet stuffhe frozen bannana 'icecream' that Angora and I love is really good here- points free as well. As well as the WW icecream here we can get Skinny COw which works out about the same points (and I know others have mentioned them so they are not restricted to here).[/quote]

Cinnamon on the frozen banana is also nice. I don't think it has any points. If you are a vanilla fan you can add that too. I love it with walnuts but you would have to figure the points and just use a few. Even one walnut broken into small pieces.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I'm working on 5 needles here- and keep winding the yarn around my porcupines and not being able to work out where it should be-,no idea how I managing it, I guess when I pick it back up I will need to find it again, but somehow it twists itself around a number of the needles! 
It is great to see people learn socks- and to discover that when we say they are not hard we are right! But they look so clever, especially when they see us knitting them, and either dpns or magic loop look clever to others. And so many skills in them, but with plenty of mindless knitting if doing plain ones. And not many stitches if doing complex ones. 
I guess I can't do what I just did! Tried the mitten on with the dpns (for others info for some reason an advantage of magic loop is meant to be that you can try them on as you go unlike dpns. But I didn't know you 'can't' do this on dpns and was doing it long before I did magic loop. I will admit though that it is easier on magic loop).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


Cinnamon on the frozen banana is also nice. I don't think it has any points. If you are a vanilla fan you can add that too. I love it with walnuts but you would have to figure the points and just use a few. Even one walnut broken into small pieces.[/quote]

a small amount of apricot jam is also good- my favourite (only 1 point), peanut butter works too but I'm not a big fan of peanut butter so it doesn't do a lot for me. Again need to check out points.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> [
> The first words out of my mouth or should I say the first post after starting may be HELP!!! No competition yet, just jumping in with both feet. :lol: :lol: :lol: Quite appropriate since it is socks. :wink:


Well you sure are in the right place for help here. The foot doesn't llok bad and so you should beable to ease into it. I wouldn't do them simply becuase I would never round to putting the roses on!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> tip kitty is one of the kittens we got somewhere. at one time we were hand feeding a bunch - eight i believel. think tip was one of them. she usually stays in the barn or by heidi's back door but for some reason she decided to come in and make herself at home. she is a really nice cat - quite tame - loves being petted and knows to go outside to do her business. she left right before i went to bed - hasn't been back - so i pet her when i go to heidi's.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My two oldest girls didn't speak to each other for 6 months, over something as silly as what time they sent their children to bed. The boys would have talked about it and then finished their game of WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so true!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am halfway through the posts. Of course I can't remember a thing! I am glad to see some newcomers. I hope you will come back often. We are fun group with lots of creative energy!


We don't care if you can't remember pammie- we just like hearing from you girl- luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > i've just managed to read thru to P31. It's nearly 2am here so I'll have to settle down to get some sleep. Julian is fast asleep beside me so I've put my knitting away & am listening to some music thru my headphones, mustn't disturb him. I can't change the cd so I've listened to Tchaikovsky's violin concerto 3 times. I don't mind, I love it. Wonder if I'll dream it all night?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I just ordered the kit for these socks to make for my best friend's birthday. They also have the pattern for the watermelon socks:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bridge-of-roses
> 
> So excited about socks, can you tell. The pattern comes written for all the following: dpns, two circulars, and magic loop. :thumbup:


These will be wonderful!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> AZ - I would check their energy level. It seems much higher than German shepherd. I had narrowed choices down between shepherd and Dobie as I wanted a "guard" dog. As I walk in the desert by myself. When I went on line breeder selling Maya at one year fully obedience trained so I bought her. Made one visit to kennel with Shadow, my 14 yr. Old yorkie, and Ladybug, my rescue minpin and all went well. Think if I had had more time with her I would have gone for a shepherd. But she's mine and sweet and I love her. I am hoping her energy will settle down as she grows out of puppy stage.
> She is intelligent and wonderful but her energy to play wears me and the other two out.
> Sassafras


I'll keep that in mind Joy - I am no spring chicken!!! I love to walk and hike - and we have a fenced acre - but there is nothing worse than an unhappy pup. DH and I are trying to stay "pet free" for a while and see if we can get some use out of our new travel trailer. I have a couple of feral manx cats that stop by for leftovers but they certainly can survive on their own. If DH's health doesn't make some major improvements I know he's going to want to sell the new trailer right behind the little Casita trailer that we moved up from - it will make me really sad - I was looking forward to some camping time.... but if we aren't going to be camping and on the road then I will start looking for a pup- we've always had rescues - but I have heard so many people in our area that have had trouble with parvo in dogs from the shelter that I'm afraid to take the chance. I guess I'm getting ahead of myself anyway... but I do miss having a fur baby or 2 around. AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Southern Gal- way to go 43 pounds is a great accomplishment.
> 
> AZ - must also tell you dobies are Velcro dogs and never leave your side except to chase rabbits, etc. This can be comforting or annoying depending on you. I find it comforting.
> Sassafras


I love that!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I'm inspired Angora!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

melyn said:


> My back garden today, I think the snow is definately here to stay this time


These are pretty enough to be on a postcard. You don't usually get this much snow, do you? We had a terrific blow yesterday...it was a real blizzard. Not a good time to go for a drive so we just snuggled in and kept warm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am slowly catching up--turned on the computer yesterday but didn't sit down at it! We went to lunch with some of the kids and I got out my loom and messed with it a while (not sure how I ended up there, but I went to youtube to look up something and then found a video on loom knitting and got sidetracked--happens a lot, lol). I made a cowl from chunky yarn but decided I didn't like it (it was a bit too close to the neck), so I frogged it and started a hat which is coming along nicely--I like the doubled brim the looms do. I'm sure I could do it on needles, too, but this will be good practice. The sleeves on the sweater are done but I have to block...should get on that.


Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra when you go to see The Hobbit DON'T expect it to follow the book. It doesn't; takes an awful lot of liberties. But it was enjoyable. DH and I decided they had to add/change quite a bit in order to make such a small book into 3 movies again. Money, money, money.


I think I pass on the movie, then. That kind of thing really annoys me.


AZ Sticks said:


> Nice haul KatyNora - the yarn is yummy and I will have to check out the new york diaries book. Have fun today! - AZ


Indeed--did you jump in and roll around? :mrgreen:


Lurker 2 said:


> I boil all mine to drive out some of the chlorine taste- which I loath. I was 15 years in Christchurch which has some of the finest water one could wish for.


I keep a gallon or two sitting out--fill them and leave them uncovered 24 hours and that seems to improve the taste. We sometimes have a lot of chlorine as well.


Angora1 said:


> How I would have loved to test knit those beautiful mittens but I was already test knitting for someone else. Those are gorgeous.


I am sure I will have others--if you are interested, just drop me a line sometime!


Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you so much. I'm happy you like my projects. I know other of our friends have it so much worse so I shouldn't complain. I just want my knitting family know I'm not ignoring them that there is a reason. Take care. I love you all.


Sharon, those are lovely--you have been busy with great results. I hope your back improves--and we know you aren't ignoring us--we worry when you are not here!

It's good to hear from Doris as well. I've been wondering about her.

I have about six more pages to go!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have just watched the President's swearing-in and oath. It's an awesome process that we are blessed to have seen working for over the last 200 years. 

So many in this world do not have this promise of democracy being repeated for so long, so smoothly. I know that others have stable exchanges of authority that work for them--some with much less acrimony. But we are all so much more fortunate and blessed than so many in this modern age.

I thank God for this good fortune and the responsibility which accompanies it. Now I/we will hear his goals for the next years of his second term.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

for those of us who knit socks there is a brilliant thread in today's digest- 'My avatar socks' the cuff and immediate body of the sock are intarsia work on two needles, but delightful designs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ- hope h
DHs health improves and you don't have to sell trailer. We had fifth wheel and camped in Bishop may-Oct one year. Marvelous. Lots of hiking in Sierras. I'm 71 DH is 81so although we have the trailer don't use it. He can't hike anymore. 
You can go on-line to Dobie rescue or any specific breed for that matter. If you want specific breed you can always talk to breeder they may have great dog they don't want to. Breed but make exceptional pets. My breeder was Immortal Doberman or close to that I'll recheck. Her dogs and pups are crate trained and if older pup há&#269;ek companion dog certificate. From time to time she has rescues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > How I would have loved to test knit those beautiful mittens but I was already test knitting for someone else. Those are gorgeous.
> ...


She's a good test knitter becuase she follows the pattern not what she might be expecting and thus notices when it is wrong!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


And that is exactly the kind of tester I need, as I tend to know what I mean when others may not! :XD:

I have blocked the ends of the sleeves and the bottom of the sweater (didn't do the body as it's ribbed), and OH, I am so pleased with how it's turning out--yes, I will get pictures!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered the kit for these socks to make for my best friend's birthday. They also have the pattern for the watermelon socks:
> ...


Let's hope can do them. Some patterns I'm fine with and some I just keep getting lost.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


That's wonderful AZ. Now let's just hope I can do them and not get lost.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> !
> 
> Just eaten my chicken salad. Trying hard with WW, but it IS hard! I've lost 4lbs this week so that's encouraging...I suppose. :roll: Would still love a big cream cake or a Mars Bar........


hey, don't give up, if you want ice cream, get the sugar free bars, if you want candy, get the sugar free or use the bite sized stuff and get a calculator (if you don't have one of the ww ones i recomend it) figure your points and don't deprive yourself. i have been doing ww since last spring at first with some ladies, then after several months i do it on my own, dh and i both changed our way of eating, not that we don't go out and splurge, i have lost 43 lbs and bj has lost i think he said 35 or so. we just change the way we eat and don't deprive yourself, i am eating my egg white omlette, and i cram ever free veggi i can into it, its huge. get the turkey burgers from butterball, the onion flavore are fantastic. you got to get into a nother way of thinking, this is long term changes your working on. come on now. you can do it.[/quote]

Thanks for the encouragement SG! You've done fantastically well!!I wish we could get the egg whites over here, but the only way would be to separate all the yolks myself! Fortunately I like fruit and I love vegetables - I can add mushrooms to almost anything. I quite like the WW frozen meals, but find you really have to pad them out with more veggies or they're just not enough.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> AZ - I would check their energy level. It seems much higher than German shepherd. I had narrowed choices down between shepherd and Dobie as I wanted a "guard" dog. As I walk in the desert by myself. When I went on line breeder selling Maya at one year fully obedience trained so I bought her. Made one visit to kennel with Shadow, my 14 yr. Old yorkie, and Ladybug, my rescue minpin and all went well. Think if I had had more time with her I would have gone for a shepherd. But she's mine and sweet and I love her. I am hoping her energy will settle down as she grows out of puppy stage.
> She is intelligent and wonderful but her energy to play wears me and the other two out.
> Sassafras


Sassafras, what kind of dog's a minpin?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> for those of us who knit socks there is a brilliant thread in today's digest- 'My avatar socks' the cuff and immediate body of the sock are intarsia work on two needles, but delightful designs.


Oh yes, aren't those absolutely delightful. Just love them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am really loving this workshop Darowil I have finished the toe and am on the foot. I can see all sorts of ways to do these and I think it is going to work out beautifully. I am knitting a very 
'loud' patterned kroy sock yarn - dh picked the color. It is amazing how more courageous he is with colors since his new lease on life. - wonderful. I really am enjoying this process and am not going to stop knitting on them today until I have the heel flap done.

then work on the workshops and back at it later on. It is so nice to knit

I am also at the bottom border of my New Delhi sweater- just have half of one arm to do and the front borders. I am using some self discipline. working at least an hour each day on my two projects -- otherwise I get overwhelmed with the workshops. I finally scolded myself and promised myself I would only do 4 hours on the workshops each day. It has worked since last Thursday so I might have solved my own problems of being disorganized, or actually too organized as when I start something I get so deeply involved that time flies by and my head starts spinning with information.

I am getting so much cooperation from TP members -- If any more of you have any projects which would work for the Christmas workshops - especially children
's projects, please pm me.



darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fortunately I like fruit and I love vegetables - I can add mushrooms to almost anything.


Oh, me, too--love mushrooms!

I took some quick shots of the initial layout and my hat on the loom.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately I like fruit and I love vegetables - I can add mushrooms to almost anything.
> ...


They all look great. I've never tried a loom, are they difficult?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ - I would check their energy level. It seems much higher than German shepherd. I had narrowed choices down between shepherd and Dobie as I wanted a "guard" dog. As I walk in the desert by myself. When I went on line breeder selling Maya at one year fully obedience trained so I bought her. Made one visit to kennel with Shadow, my 14 yr. Old yorkie, and Ladybug, my rescue minpin and all went well. Think if I had had more time with her I would have gone for a shepherd. But she's mine and sweet and I love her. I am hoping her energy will settle down as she grows out of puppy stage.
> ...


miniature pinchers


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > sassafras123 said:
> ...


As in dobermann?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Thanks--I think I will keep the hat for me and I wish the sweater would hurry up and dry so I can put it on, too. 

I wouldn't say the loom is difficult, really; it felt a bit fiddly at first but once I remembered a few tips, it went much faster. I think the main thing for me is just not to wrap too tightly and once I get started, I can do it without needing to think too much--it was a good project for when the football was on, since all those numbers the announcers throw out make it impossible for me to concentrate on a trickier pattern!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


No, they are no relation to the doberman but look like a small version of them. Here is an excellent article on the Miniature Pinchers. Some scrolling is required to read all the article! Zoe 

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/miniaturepinscher.htm


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thanks, Zoe. Can't believe I didn't think of these as we used to have neighbours who bred them.  However I did think they were the same breed as dobermans (feel that ought to be dobermen!) - you learn something new every day....especially on here! :lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


When I was doing research on getting a small dog, the minpin was one that I was very interested in getting. However, the price was far too much for me and I was not able to find a rescue minpin. I had some friends who had a minpin and he was very loveable and well mannered. I chose a miniature schnauzer instead -- I have not been disappointed with her. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Positive thoughts needed, as I head out to the department. Lupe is trying to say I should divorce Polu[Fale] which I am finding quite upsetting. I hope to be back home by about 2 or 3 pm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker2 said:


> Positive thoughts needed, as I head out to the department. Lupe is trying to say I should divorce Polu[Fale] which I am finding quite upsetting. I hope to be back home by about 2 or 3 pm.


And you have them, always! Why on earth would she say that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker2 said:
> 
> 
> > Positive thoughts needed, as I head out to the department. Lupe is trying to say I should divorce Polu[Fale] which I am finding quite upsetting. I hope to be back home by about 2 or 3 pm.
> ...


because of the Australian 'red tape'


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker2 said:
> 
> 
> > Positive thoughts needed, as I head out to the department. Lupe is trying to say I should divorce Polu(Fale) which I am finding quite upsetting. I hope to be back home by about 2 or 3 pm.
> ...


I am just guessing at this, but as long as Julie and Fale are married, then it does limit how much Lupe can do. Also a divorce will void the Power of Attorney that Julie has. Julie, it is up to you, but IMHO, it would be a mistake to get a divorce. You would no longer have any say in what happens to Fale. You have been the one that stuck to Fale and he stuck by your side through all the thick and thin, better and worst, of your marriage. Please consult an attorney before you do anything else. Also check out the POA and what powers Lupe has over Fale, given that Fale is in Australia -- a country that is different than where you and Fale have citizenship. Hugs, Zoe :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am just guessing at this, but as long as Julie and Fale are married, then it does limit how much Lupe can do. Also a divorce will void the Power of Attorney that Julie has. Julie, it is up to you, but IMHO, it would be a mistake to get a divorce. You would no longer have any say in what happens to Fale. You have been the one that stuck to Fale and he stuck by your side through all the thick and thin, better and worst, of your marriage. Please consult an attorney before you do anything else. Also check out the POA and what powers Lupe has over Fale, given that Fale is in Australia -- a country that is different than where you and Fale have citizenship. Hugs, Zoe :-D


Yes, that makes sense...and yes, I'd talk to an attorney as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker2 said:
> ...


Thank you Zoe, that hug is gratefully accepted, and returned! I am feeling quite scared- I wish I was seeing my usual 'case manager' but she has been on leave.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Positive thoughts needed, as I head out to the department. Lupe is trying to say I should divorce Polu[Fale] which I am finding quite upsetting. I hope to be back home by about 2 or 3 pm.


That is a dreadfully horrid thing to say to one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > !
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement SG! You've done fantastically well!!I wish we could get the egg whites over here, but the only way would be to separate all the yolks myself! Fortunately I like fruit and I love vegetables - I can add mushrooms to almost anything. I quite like the WW frozen meals, but find you really have to pad them out with more veggies or they're just not enough.[/quote]

Unfortunately I don't like fruit and vegies! I do find that after a short while I don't need to eat as much and a WW frozen meal is then OK with some fruit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I really am enjoying this process and am not going to stop knitting on them today until I have the heel flap done.
> 
> I am also at the bottom border of my New Delhi sweater- just have half of one arm to do and the front borders. I am using some self discipline. working at least an hour each day on my two projects -- otherwise I get overwhelmed with the workshops. I finally scolded myself and promised myself I would only do 4 hours on the workshops each day. It has worked since last Thursday so I might have solved my own problems of being disorganized, or actually too organized as when I start something I get so deeply involved that time flies by and my head starts spinning with information.


You'll be in strife looking for a heel flap- there isn't one! sounds like after I correct the heel -yes despite testing it it is wrong- I need to add more info about heels soon.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Julie please seek professional opinion b4 doing anything, there is no reason on this earth that you should do this that I can think of, unless it just makes it easier to sort out Fales finances and to me thats no reason at all. Thinking of you lyn x
Today I made the chicken pot pie or my version of it. I used a cuppa chicken soup because I didn't have any stock to hand and I thickened it with cornflour. It came out well and my husband said it was tasty, that's a compliment indeed as he often dislikes any new recipes. The only downside was I left it just a few mins too long in oven and it was a little too brown, not black just brown lol oh and i made my pastry from scratch lol


NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Positive thoughts needed, as I head out to the department. Lupe is trying to say I should divorce Polu[Fale] which I am finding quite upsetting. I hope to be back home by about 2 or 3 pm.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker2 said:
> ...


Julie, you do have the option of bringing Fale back home to you!!!!! Do not forget that!!! and while Fale is in Australia, it might be that he wishes to return to you and in the long run, this may be best for all around. This is only something to consider. Fale staying in Australia is not written in stone. Zoe


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> So it was a mouse, Julie, I'm glad about that. The last thing I want to see is a photo of a mouses larger cousin, (I can't even type the word) mice I can cope with & would trap them in a cage then set them free outside. Those other vermin I can't handle, they make me shake, cry & come out in goose-pimples. Yuk.
> 
> Tessa


I also have rescued from the cats when I can and put the mice or whatever outside.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you katynora - was wondering where you were - that was quite a yarn crawl to get all the yarn and books - lucky you. not you will have to post some pictures to show us what you knit from them
> 
> hope now that you are back we will see more of you.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sam - and everyone else - for the warm welcome home. I'm finally almost caught up. The yarn crawl was fun as it spread over the entire trip. Each day of touristing, I had a goal/neighborhood to explore and I then used Yelp.com on my phone to see if there were yarn shops in the area so each purchase is a memento of the particular day. The gorgeous hand-dyed purple merino will become a lace shawl after I catch up with Dragonfly Lace's workshops and the royal blue cashmere/merino will end up as the most luxurious sweater I've ever owned! I'm pretty sure I can stay busy all this year just with my NYC yarns, although I know a few other projects will sneak onto the list too. As for all the books, I guess I'll have to find a bookstand to use so I can read and knit at the same time.  Note to AZ: the New York Diaries book is great fun. It's in journal order, Jan thru Dec, with one or more entries for each day from diaries spanning 400 years from colonial times forward. It's a fun "sampler" read.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker I will send you a PM about the situation.

I just spoke to David (who was t a lawyer in a past life). Only last week he was talking to amn whoes wife is in a Nursing Home and the guy Centrelink told him to divorce her. He told the guy in no uncertain terms that he had promised bepofre God to stick with her through sickness or in health and that he was never to say such a thing to anyone again. Wonder if it the official line now? Or Centerlinks way of trying to 'help'. But what a reflection of today s society when govenment agencies are suggesting divorce (not talking of those dealing with abuse that is totally different).


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That yarn looks scrumptious KatyNora. It also looks like you are quite an avid reader. What were/are some of your new picks for reading? I couldn't tell if any were knitting books so assumed they were novels, etc.


Scrumptious indeed, Gwenie. Only one book is knitting, most are New York history - odd bits like "Dorothy Parker's New York" and "When Did the Statute of Liberty Turn Green?" - I like historic trivia.  The rest of them are Christmas gifts from DD and friends, again history and biography. Fortunately, I had lots of book space in my luggage as I had brought a number of books from home for DD.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker2 said:
> ...


Julie I couldn't have put this better, I am in entire agreement, don't get a divorce, things are moving far too fast.

Tessa.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> for those of us who knit socks there is a brilliant thread in today's digest- 'My avatar socks' the cuff and immediate body of the sock are intarsia work on two needles, but delightful designs.


Saw these Lurker - I think Angora posted a link - way over my pay grade!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> AZ- hope h
> DHs health improves and you don't have to sell trailer. We had fifth wheel and camped in Bishop may-Oct one year. Marvelous. Lots of hiking in Sierras. I'm 71 DH is 81so although we have the trailer don't use it. He can't hike anymore.
> You can go on-line to Dobie rescue or any specific breed for that matter. If you want specific breed you can always talk to breeder they may have great dog they don't want to. Breed but make exceptional pets. My breeder was Immortal Doberman or close to that I'll recheck. Her dogs and pups are crate trained and if older pup háček companion dog certificate. From time to time she has rescues.


Thanks for the info - and for the good wishes- I'm sorry your DH doesn't hike anymore - it's a good thing you have your pups!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


And last but by no means least, what does Fale say about getting a divorce? Where are his feelings on this issue? he can not be ignored here! I think you need a face to face talk with Fale several times over a period of time. I totally agree with Tessa!!!! Things are moving too fast for all things to be considered and a wise decision made. And really, what is the hurry? Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Positive thoughts needed, as I head out to the department. Lupe is trying to say I should divorce Polu[Fale] which I am finding quite upsetting. I hope to be back home by about 2 or 3 pm.


Well of course it's upsetting - why would that be an advantage to either of you??? I can't imagine Fale going along with that anyway. Oh Lurker I'm sorry this is proving problematic. luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie just wanted to let you know I am thinkg of you and the situation you are in. I agree with others in regard to seeking legal advise; I can't see that divorce is necessarily a good idea either. And as 5 stated, the door isn't closed on Fale coming home either. My best to you in making such difficult decisions. As always we are here for you.

PupLover you are also in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted as you begin this trial. You are a strong woman.

Gweniepooh


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > good to hear from you katynora - was wondering where you were - that was quite a yarn crawl to get all the yarn and books - lucky you. not you will have to post some pictures to show us what you knit from them
> ...


The book sounds entertaining - I will have to look on Amazon - and I'm anxiously awaiting your finished project pictures!! AZ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> And really, what is the hurry? Zoe


The hurry is money! But I'm not therefore saying she gives in to pressure and divorces him, but it seems that our social security think that divorce is the answer to this problem. And it is very worrying that it is clearly being advocated- assuming this advice came from Centerlink it is the second time in a week that David and I have heard of this advice being given in two seperate instances and two seperte states so it not as if it could been the same person or ones offices take on how to 'help' people . Often the people at the dfront do want to help but are hamstrung by regulations and so this may be being suggested as a way to help people out a difficult situation. But it is also another hit at the stability and permanence of marriage dissolving them purely for financial reasons.
But it is complicated too by the fact that we are dealing with two different countries. 
However it won't even help in the short term anyway as divorce takes time, even if it was an option (which I'm sure it isn't for them).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately I like fruit and I love vegetables - I can add mushrooms to almost anything.
> ...


Really beautiful.

My grandson uses the loom and makes scarves.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Positive thoughts needed, as I head out to the department. Lupe is trying to say I should divorce Polu[Fale] which I am finding quite upsetting. I hope to be back home by about 2 or 3 pm.


Positive thoughts for you and sorry you are having upsetting times with Lupe. What is her thinking?? Perhaps it makes the red tape easier, but I can only begin to imagine all the emotions it awakened in you. As others have said, no need to jump into anything. Try and find out all you can about what would be best. I know only you can make that decision and I hope Lupe is still just trying to be helpful and not hurtful, but it hurts anyway. So sad you are having to go through this.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Kate, losing 4lbs is a great achievement, Wish I was doing so well . I start off every day well but by the evening I blow it with a bag of crisps or nuts, not good but I will not give up lol
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > for those of us who knit socks there is a brilliant thread in today's digest- 'My avatar socks' the cuff and immediate body of the sock are intarsia work on two needles, but delightful designs.
> ...


I was brought up window shopping. Mom would also get catalogs and fill out the order forms, never to order. We would go look at homes we could never afford to live in. Dad never made much and there were a lot of us. We really had fun dreaming though and would imagine we had it and then it was over. Perhaps that was strange as when I married DH he had a hard time with it. I would look at a gorgeous home, never, ever thinking we would have one, and I would dream it was ours and he would get angry. I couldn't figure out why till years later when I realized it made him feel he was letting us down. I thought everyone did that, but I sure was wrong. Sometimes I still go into these shops online and never buy a thing but I pick out what I want. I remember someone in Germany saying she didn't go to the store if she wasn't going to buy anything, while I would go out and walk and go in all the stores and dream. Don't do it as much any more, but I did enjoy it when I did. Just thinking and I'll be Designer could make up scenes herself being such an artist, not that she isn't already busy enough herself.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> chloenana - i'm glad someone elses uses it too - sometimes get real strange looks when i use it - the same look i get when i ask for a pok.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Pok or poke?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Julie, I just want to add my voice to those who have already suggested you seek legal advice before taking any definite steps for yourself and Fale. The legal system in any country - and you're dealing with two of them - can be incredibly complex. Sending you {{{{{HUGS}}}}} - Katy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie....sorry to hear about this latest development. I'm praying that this all works out for you quickly.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Julie, don't make any decisions until you see Fale and you have more information for the two of you to discuss together. Zoe is so right in that nothing is written in stone and he can move back with you if that's what the two of you decide. Talking to an attorney or waiting for your regular case worker or both is good advice. I know here in the states ccouples have divorced if one aS seriously ill and going into a nursing home so thAt the one in the home would get the assistance they need without the other losing their home and all their money etc. this does not always work as the govt has leArned this and they I believe have put limits on things like transferring property and divorce especially being done within a certain time frame. Hugs and prayers that this all gets straightened out.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

it is interesting you should write this post angora - DH and I used to spend hours driving around areas with beautiful homes - dreaming of living in one - but knowing we were content in our 'ordinary' home. I always told him if we were going to dream we might as well dream expensive'. we started our marriage while he was in the Canadian army and we weren't paid much to say the least. As time went by we continued to go for drives - picking out which one we would buy if we had the chance. Yet neither of us ever worried about money - we worked hard and bought a house, then sold one and bought another. Never ever bought above what we could afford. You have brought back a happy memory for me. We still do it once in awhile- took a trip to Victoria a few years ago and drove around all the beautiful homes along the water front.

We used to drive around Scotsdale (where Pontuf lives) and some of the lovely areas in Pheonix and admire the wonderful desert homes and then went back to our 5th wheel where we stayed in an RV park, and were utterly happy.

by the way my sock is really coming along - I am nearly ready for the heel!! yeah! Oh by the way we are in the daily digest again tomorrow. if you don't get it click on Latest digest at the bottom of this page in blue - I just posted and they only put us in the day after each post. I hope to do one every 3 or 4 days.

Shirley

You are right - I see something and I see a picture - I have hundreds of photos and incorporated parts of many and rarely copied anything - it gave me 'ideas' . I have never wanted more than I have because I had my husband and family and my art. My kids remember us driving around in our first car, many years ago when they were little - each time we would stop for an icecream and look at houses. funny things people do.



Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> I cannot figure out why people don't have in the house things they need, considering that it will be only a day that people might have a problem getting to the store. But with a bad forecast, the stores get swamped.


[/quote]

And a loaf of bread!!!!! :thumbup: Zoe [/quote]

about 5 yr ago, we went to wm to get loaf of bread, we ran into friends inside and stood and talked, about an hr later, someone came in near us and talked about how bad the roads were, we went to look total white out. couldn't believe it had done all that while we were inside, it was doing nothing when we went in.we live about 10 min. from the wm. anyway cars were stalled out everywhere, so bj said we were staying put till things got moving again. it was unreal how much snow fell in 2hrs time, me i got a book to read and went to the snack bar and stayed put, bj would come back and forth checking the roads and traffic. anyway, he finally came and said the road was clear and we were go ing for it. we started out, didn't go 1 block when a guy in a new pick up with an empty bed kept sliding up the hill and back and it was apparent he was not going to make it in that rig. anyway, we were waiting for him to poop or get off the pot, i finally opened my window and yelled at him to back into the ditch and get off the road, (which he did) we turned on the side road and began the long journey home (it should have been so quick) every time we got to another road if someone was stalled out, we went on, so we literally circled town, and came home the long long way around, when we got out, i wanted to kiss the ground, it had taken us all of 3 hrs total, and the kicker was we still forgot to get bread for the sandwiches. we still laugh about that one.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


All the best wishes for a successful operation & a quick recovery. Take the pain relief & enjoy a little rest, have a knit & read yourself to sleep. The time will soon pass & you will be in all our hearts & prayers. God bless,

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> it is interesting you should write this post angora - DH and I used to spend hours driving around areas with beautiful homes - dreaming of living in one - but knowing we were content in our 'ordinary' home. I always told him if we were going to dream we might as well dream expensive'. we started our marriage while he was in the Canadian army and we weren't paid much to say the least. As time went by we continued to go for drives - picking out which one we would buy if we had the chance. Yet neither of us ever worried about money - we worked hard and bought a house, then sold one and bought another. Never ever bought above what we could afford. You have brought back a happy memory for me. We still do it once in awhile- took a trip to Victoria a few years ago and drove around all the beautiful homes along the water front.
> 
> We used to drive around Scotsdale (where Pontuf lives) and some of the lovely areas in Pheonix and admire the wonderful desert homes and then went back to our 5th wheel where we stayed in an RV park, and were utterly happy.
> 
> ...


First it was just Mom and me and then when she remarried my dad joined in too. (Don't like to call him step-dad, he was my Dad to me.) It was such fun dreaming together and we were just as happy where we were with what we had. Dad also would honk and wave at people as we drove by and he had no idea who they were but they would wave back. When he was dying we only had 6 months with him but we went to the grocery store together and he stood at the door and welcomed people as they came in. I'm sure they thought he was an employee. Fun going down memory lane with you. At least I know we weren't the only family to do that. To this day I still enjoy dreaming of things and sometimes they come true. My friend told me to do that and when I moved to Germany I visualized living by water and we ended up with an apartment right on the Rhine. Now if it only worked all the time. :roll:

You and your DH were made for each other. I love to hear of couples like you. :thumbup:
Good for you on the sock. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


They don't charge you for extra baggage- so you take whatever you want! And there will be someone around to carry it for you too. I know it must seem like it's taking forever, but we want this done right and you taken care of the best way possible, so let them get their ducks in a row before they begin!!! Thanks to your son in advance for the updates- wish I was there to hold your hand my friend- it won't be long before you can have your cheese, and I'm having your share of wine tonight. Will be thinking of you - talk to you soon- love, Sandi


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Poledra --- I went to the site to pull the sweater pattern, but all I was able to get were the pictures. The shrug is beautiful and one that I'd like to make - can you direct me to any other sites? Can't wait to see what yours looks like.
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> ...


Yes, I went on today and had the same problem, click on the box above that says Wayback Machine and it'll pop up. It's their archive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora, those are so pretty, I can't wait to see yours when you get them finished.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


Not too much at all!! You may use only one or two of the things you have packed but you'll feel more secure knowing they're there for you. And rest assured, we'll all be there too, sending you all possible hugs, love, energy and prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


It is definitely NOT Too much, I would pack it all if I were you. YOu are in my prayers. ((((HUGS)))) for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


Better to have it and not need it than the other way around, I say! You definitely don't want to sit and twiddle your thumbs, I'm sure. I know that's the case with me.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


It is always better to take more than you think you need rather than be caught short. Prayers will be with you on Wednesday. I'm glad that you have made arrangements for updates--we will all want to know how things are going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Positive thoughts needed, as I head out to the department. Lupe is trying to say I should divorce Polu[Fale] which I am finding quite upsetting. I hope to be back home by about 2 or 3 pm.
> ...


Fortunately the woman I saw does not think we will have to go to that point- I certainly don't want to.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Oh, that is such a relief to hear. And I do hope you will give this a bit of time to settle, too. It's so hard to make decisions when so much is coming at you all at once. Blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Julie please seek professional opinion b4 doing anything, there is no reason on this earth that you should do this that I can think of, unless it just makes it easier to sort out Fales finances and to me thats no reason at all. Thinking of you lyn x
> Today I made the chicken pot pie or my version of it. I used a cuppa chicken soup because I didn't have any stock to hand and I thickened it with cornflour. It came out well and my husband said it was tasty, that's a compliment indeed as he often dislikes any new recipes. The only downside was I left it just a few mins too long in oven and it was a little too brown, not black just brown lol oh and i made my pastry from scratch lol
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I could try the citizens' advice bureau.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I am seriously starting to wonder if that might be the better option. I don't know yet how much I will have to come and go on- that may take until next week, all she would say was that Fale is entitled to more, and it will be back dated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker I will send you a PM about the situation.
> 
> I just spoke to David (who was t a lawyer in a past life). Only last week he was talking to amn whoes wife is in a Nursing Home and the guy Centrelink told him to divorce her. He told the guy in no uncertain terms that he had promised bepofre God to stick with her through sickness or in health and that he was never to say such a thing to anyone again. Wonder if it the official line now? Or Centerlinks way of trying to 'help'. But what a reflection of today s society when govenment agencies are suggesting divorce (not talking of those dealing with abuse that is totally different).


It does seem to come fromCentrelink, but I agree about the promises I made before God- That was why we went back to being married.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


And in my opinion not in the right direction at the moment- Fale is not happy,and wants to come back...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


That is good to hear, I hope you are feeling better just knowing it doesn't have to go that far.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, whatever you need that I can do for you and Fale, please know that it's yours.

I am praying for you both and the whole situation you are dealing with. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > And really, what is the hurry? Zoe
> ...


By New Zealand law the only grounds are a separation of two years- but we are not separating voluntarily.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


How wonderful that your son will help keep us posted. So kind of him and much appreciated. Have been thinking of you today and praying for you. I hope it will all go smoother than thought possible. Here's to the best results there can be and even better.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm with AZ and wish we could be there with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, glad to see you are back. I knew this would be confusing but I had no idea it would be so confusing as to have divorce suggested. I know there are reasons, but it is so much more to this than just red tape for sure. I see that they said divorce shouldn't be necessary.

My heart goes out to you as you try and sort out what is best. It isn't easy with Fale there with you and it isn't easy with him in Australia. Too bad Lupe isn't also in New Zealand. Thinking of you and hoping you can take some deep breaths, maybe a bubble bath, relax and let things settle and then move on one step at a time. Just when it seemed all solved. :roll: 
Big Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks and Gwen, thank you for your concern. It feels like we have an impossible situation. Lupe is talking of Uncle not knowing his way to the toilet- but he is not in just the one house, he is being looked after in three houses- which with the memory problems is not surprising he is muddled- And people are probably not as patient with him as I have been.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.
> ...


Take a 'light book' and a 'heavier book' and know that all of us will be thinking about you on Wednesday. take care, try not to worry and know that every one of us is thinking about you now and will be praying for you on Wednesday. Thanks for having someone let us know how you are doing. take care, my dear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

PupLover it sounds as if you have everything panned for your hospital stay. Be sure your knitting is mindless; if like me I am so loopy for a couple of days just from being put to sleep let alone any pain meds. I just know all will go well and will be looking for updates. As always you are being lifted up in prayer.



Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on post surgery. As always you are being lifted up in prayer.
> 
> a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks and Gwen, thank you for your concern. It feels like we have an impossible situation. Lupe is talking of Uncle not knowing his way to the toilet- but he is not in just the one house, he is being looked after in three houses- which with the memory problems is not surprising he is muddled- And people are probably not as patient with him as I have been.


Julie, it sounds as tho maybe the gilt is wearing off the gingerbread , & maybe Lupe feels she wants a bit more money for doing thr job of looking after him. I think any decisions you make should be after you have seen for yourself how Fale is.

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks and Gwen, thank you for your concern. It feels like we have an impossible situation. Lupe is talking of Uncle not knowing his way to the toilet- but he is not in just the one house, he is being looked after in three houses- which with the memory problems is not surprising he is muddled- And people are probably not as patient with him as I have been.


Julie- I am sure things will work out for the best if you take it slowly and don't let anyone else (lupe) make any decisions for you. I agree that you should looking into all yours and fale's options. We are all praying and thinking about you. don't let yourself be influenced quickly in doing anything. My heart and thoughts are with you. I agree with all your friends here, as they say here in the West - we have your back my dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It is so hard to know what would be really for the best.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not asking a question about the Toe Up Sock class Darowil is teaching just need to brag about her teaching and wanted all to hear. I took a Magic Loop Toe Up class at the LYS awhile back. It was a small group so very personalized. I completed the class and socks but could never get it going well again by myself. The way Darowil has explained the casting on is so clear! I've done what is called Judy's Magic Cast On before whic this seems to be pretty much the same BUT just the way Darowil has demonstrated in pictures and text is so much easier to understand. Thank You and 3 cheers for Darowil!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, whatever you need that I can do for you and Fale, please know that it's yours.
> 
> I am praying for you both and the whole situation you are dealing with. Ohio Joy


I am sure your prayers are helping!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, glad to see you are back. I knew this would be confusing but I had no idea it would be so confusing as to have divorce suggested. I know there are reasons, but it is so much more to this than just red tape for sure. I see that they said divorce shouldn't be necessary.
> 
> My heart goes out to you as you try and sort out what is best. It isn't easy with Fale there with you and it isn't easy with him in Australia. Too bad Lupe isn't also in New Zealand. Thinking of you and hoping you can take some deep breaths, maybe a bubble bath, relax and let things settle and then move on one step at a time. Just when it seemed all solved. :roll:
> Big Hugs


Thanks Angora- I am trying to sort out within the support network, someone to talk to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover, thinking of you as you prepare for this procedure, all the very best!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been gone most of the day to Stepmothers, we didn't get everything done we wanted to do but got a few of the errands run, we'll run the others tomorrow. 
I just finished this one, so glad it's done. It was a Rowan pattern, I used Brown Sheep Wool, superwash. I love this yarn, it works up so great. 
Well, now to go back and get caught up again. Hope you are all doing great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks and Gwen, thank you for your concern. It feels like we have an impossible situation. Lupe is talking of Uncle not knowing his way to the toilet- but he is not in just the one house, he is being looked after in three houses- which with the memory problems is not surprising he is muddled- And people are probably not as patient with him as I have been.
> ...


I think I need some time to reflect. I am going to check with the airline if they are able to help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks and Gwen, thank you for your concern. It feels like we have an impossible situation. Lupe is talking of Uncle not knowing his way to the toilet- but he is not in just the one house, he is being looked after in three houses- which with the memory problems is not surprising he is muddled- And people are probably not as patient with him as I have been.
> ...


Thanks Shirley, it helps that people care, now I must find out what I can actually DO.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been gone most of the day to Stepmothers, we didn't get everything done we wanted to do but got a few of the errands run, we'll run the others tomorrow.
> I just finished this one, so glad it's done. It was a Rowan pattern, I used Brown Sheep Wool, superwash. I love this yarn, it works up so great.
> Well, now to go back and get caught up again. Hope you are all doing great.


That looks so lovely and soft, Kaye- the colours work well together!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh, Sorlenna that looks so beautiful, the color is nice and warm too. :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, stars & moon - we are up to 41 pages. I'm not going to try to catch up. I just say if you are ill or doing poorly, good healing mojo thoughts your way. If you are doing great, keep going!

I had a fun time with friends this weekend. We hit up a couple of fiber and thrift stores. I managed not to really add to my stash with purchases. 

I did work on my sock. I restarted it again for the third time. I had re-started it on size 1 needles, but I did not like how small it was at the cuff - my legs are not that tiny... So I bought size 1.5 needles and re-did the sock. Funny part is that I realized the sock yarn made three completely different patterns, depending on which size needle I used. 

Here is the current pattern; it's kinda cool:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, I hope you can get things figured out as the best way to precede with Fale being in Australia. I also would consult and get more info about your rights and the best way to deal with everything.
Warm hugs, I think you can use more than a few.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pup lover - you will be in our prayers for a speedy recovery.

Lurker - as has been said we have your back.
Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup Lover, hugs and prayers on your surgery. Thankfully that part will be over soon and you'll be back to healthy in no time. You can never take too much with you, if you don't pack it, you'll want it, Murphy's law # something.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Julie, prayers, hugs, and much love for you and for Fale. I believe you would have God's direction in all of this and to this end, is what I am praying for. Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Julie, I really liked doing this pattern. I did cheat and shorten the sleeves to about 3/4 length, but in San Antonio I think she'll get more use this way, it won't be quite so warm and they won't get as dirty. I used handwash only wool. lol...He mom is loving me I just know it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Oh, stars & moon - we are up to 41 pages. I'm not going to try to catch up. I just say if you are ill or doing poorly, good healing mojo thoughts your way. If you are doing great, keep going!
> 
> I had a fun time with friends this weekend. We hit up a couple of fiber and thrift stores. I managed not to really add to my stash with purchases.
> 
> ...


ooh, what yarn are you using, that's beautiful, I love the blues but the pattern it's making on those needles is just wonderful. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pup lover - you will be in our prayers for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Lurker - as has been said we have your back.
> Joy


Thank you sassafras, much appreciated!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I'm all caught up now, I think, so I'm going to watch some tv with DH and knit on the shrug. Check in with you all in a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, prayers, hugs, and much love for you and for Fale. I believe you would have God's direction in all of this and to this end, is what I am praying for. Zoe


Thank you so much, Zoe, I really appreciate your concern and input! I intend to take a bit of 'time out' now, and rest up a bit!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank goodness for that- you must just be frazzled with all that's going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


That is true!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Puplover, hugs and prayers for you tomorrow. I hope that your recovery will be quick and you can be back with us soon.

Julie, My first thought about Lupe's suggestion was, she wants her hands on the money. I may be a little cynical, but I do think it would be good to talk with Fale and see if that really is what he wants. Living in multiple houses would also be confusing. Prayers and hugs to you and Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Puplover, hugs and prayers for you tomorrow. I hope that your recovery will be quick and you can be back with us soon.
> 
> Julie, My first thought about Lupe's suggestion was, she wants her hands on the money. I may be a little cynical, but I do think it would be good to talk with Fale and see if that really is what he wants. Living in multiple houses would also be confusing. Prayers and hugs to you and Fale.


She says she is listening but I think there is a problem over which church he goes to- Samoans can be a bit thingy about issues like that, that she sees herself as protecting him from me. The truth is I really miss having him here, but I cannot just leave my responsibilities here, that easily- I really could do with being able to talk to him.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks and Gwen, thank you for your concern. It feels like we have an impossible situation. Lupe is talking of Uncle not knowing his way to the toilet- but he is not in just the one house, he is being looked after in three houses- which with the memory problems is not surprising he is muddled- And people are probably not as patient with him as I have been.


I would think that the moving around would be very difficult for Fale with the short term memory loss. It is understandable that the extended family is helping with Fale but maybe they should move around and let Fale stay In one place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks and Gwen, thank you for your concern. It feels like we have an impossible situation. Lupe is talking of Uncle not knowing his way to the toilet- but he is not in just the one house, he is being looked after in three houses- which with the memory problems is not surprising he is muddled- And people are probably not as patient with him as I have been.
> ...


I really need to switch off for a bit- it is hitting how much I miss having him here, I don't feel brave at all. My head said it was perhaps the right time to let him go- but my heart is very heavy, and I just miss him, sorry for the self pity.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

iThanks for the encouragement SG! You've done fantastically well!!I wish we could get the egg whites over here, but the only way would be to separate all the yolks myself! Fortunately I like fruit and I love vegetables - I can add mushrooms to almost anything. I quite like the WW frozen meals, but find you really have to pad them out with more veggies or they're just not enough.[/quote]

i think we have done good, but it was those 1-2 lb a wk that add up. i got to a plato i guess you would say, and just kept batting the same couple lbs back and forth, then the holidays got here, and i just decided i wanted to simply not gain, so i didn't really give it my all and i quit weighing, i could tell from my jeans if i gained, when i finally did weigh, i had lost 3 lbs and over the holiday season, so just keep hanging in there, and learn to be very creative. yes, when i had the ww meals, they were very lacking, and i didn't care for the funny meat in them, so they were not a fav of mine. we used the george forman grill alot, wraps was a good change. just don't give up, like i said its a lifestyle change, and i have at least that much more and more to go if i get to my correct weight, but i just want to feel good. i am not a teenager any more so you gotta take that into concideration also. i am rooting for you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

No need to apologize. We understand how hard this is for you. Just know that we love and support you.

Lung Function test seemed to go well today. Of course, the doctor may see something that the technician didn't! 

Back to work tomorrow. 6 more weeks! I can hardly wait. I'm really tired of working everyday!

Off to bed soon. I'll see everyone tomorrow after work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> No need to apologize. We understand how hard this is for you. Just know that we love and support you.
> 
> Lung Function test seemed to go well today. Of course, the doctor may see something that the technician didn't!
> 
> ...


Sleep well! and may that next 6 weeks go really quickly! Here's hoping for the results.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweater Poledra. Love the yoke area.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been gone most of the day to Stepmothers, we didn't get everything done we wanted to do but got a few of the errands run, we'll run the others tomorrow.
> I just finished this one, so glad it's done. It was a Rowan pattern, I used Brown Sheep Wool, superwash. I love this yarn, it works up so great.
> Well, now to go back and get caught up again. Hope you are all doing great.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool pattern. What was the yarn?


Redkimba said:


> Oh, stars & moon - we are up to 41 pages. I'm not going to try to catch up. I just say if you are ill or doing poorly, good healing mojo thoughts your way. If you are doing great, keep going!
> 
> I had a fun time with friends this weekend. We hit up a couple of fiber and thrift stores. I managed not to really add to my stash with purchases.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> [to Redkimba]ooh, what yarn are you using, that's beautiful, I love the blues but the pattern it's making on those needles is just wonderful. :thumbup:


thank you. the yarn is Yarn Bee Walk Away Sock with PBT out of Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh, next trip through Cheyenne I need to take a Hobby Lobby coupon I guess. Like I need an excuse to visit a Hobby Lobby, I need some scrap book/card making materials to refill my stock anyway.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


There is a danger of sodium's getting too low if you drink too much water. it happened to me.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello AZ. Thank you for the invitation to respond. I discovered KP about 6 weeks ago, when searching for a pattern and soon signed up. I enjoy the stimulation of the various posts, initially those with photographs and now all parts of the daily list. I'm a retired University Prof with a family that includes five grandchildren. A granddaughter and four little grandsons. I didn't have brothers or sons so, for me, the world of small boys is a wonderful place to explore. I enjoy hand-spinning in addition to knitting and crochet and it is clear that on KP, I'm not alone. Hurray.


What did you teach?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Oh, stars & moon - we are up to 41 pages. I'm not going to try to catch up. I just say if you are ill or doing poorly, good healing mojo thoughts your way. If you are doing great, keep going!
> 
> I had a fun time with friends this weekend. We hit up a couple of fiber and thrift stores. I managed not to really add to my stash with purchases.
> 
> ...


Good job and I really like the way the color is making the sock look :thumbup: Thank you for the info on the size of the needle you used. What is the name of the yarn? It really is so neat looking


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, prayers, hugs, and much love for you and for Fale. I believe you would have God's direction in all of this and to this end, is what I am praying for. Zoe


Beautifully said. I agree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, prayers, hugs, and much love for you and for Fale. I believe you would have God's direction in all of this and to this end, is what I am praying for. Zoe
> ...


Thanks, Sharon! the latest update, is the suggestion that I should go over to stay. I am no longer dismissing this out of hand- but also I would be able to chose my own time. Good thing with the internet- does not matter where in the world I am- except perhaps Africa!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Times like this one would like to get the answer from above in some obvious way. I will be praying that somehow things will work the way they are supposed to. You certainly are at another crossroads. Never apologize for resting or needing a break. We care about you and you need your rest. Just know we are here for you when you are ready and praying for you. Yes, even if you moved, we could still be in touch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Saying Goodnight. DH has the wine poured.
Hugs all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


I am waiting for a phone call to try and talk things through. I have spoken with Bronwen, which is a start.


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Lurker2; Praying for peace of mind for you. Please take your time on making decisions. Pray it will soon be clear about how to work this all out. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betina said:


> Lurker2; Praying for peace of mind for you. Please take your time on making decisions. Pray it will soon be clear about how to work this all out. Thoughts and prayers.


Thank you, Betina! I certainly need to know where I stand. My daughter and I think it a good idea to go for a visit before making up my mind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, I hope you are able to visit Fale sometime soon, I think that will help to settle your mind and help you to find the answers you need, but we are here for you anywhere, anytime. Hugs, hopes, and prayers for you and Fale. 

I'm off to bed, I hope everyone sleeps well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, I hope you are able to visit Fale sometime soon, I think that will help to settle your mind and help you to find the answers you need, but we are here for you anywhere, anytime. Hugs, hopes, and prayers for you and Fale.
> 
> I'm off to bed, I hope everyone sleeps well.


Sleep well, Kaye! I think it is wise to get there as soon as I can- I should know better what I can do, come Tuesday next week.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh Julie, what a conumdrum situation to find yourself in. I have tried to put myself in your place so that I can offer some helpfull advice but just can't. What I do feel is that it cannot be good for Fale to be moving around different houses as this must be unsettling, do you know why he can't be in 1 house. From what I understand it was becoming extremely difficult for you to cope on your own, is there any way that help can be accessed or even respite care to give you a much needed break so that you can have Fale back home. I am realy sorry if I am making it even more difficult for to make a decision, I am afraid I do not fully understand why Fale needs to go to Australia to live. I think it is a good idea to visit him and talk to him to see what he thinks and then at least you will be able to make a wise decision that is right for you both and not 1 based on what you are being told by a third person. My heart goes out to you and you are in my thoughts and prayers, we all have your back and are supporting you in whatever you decide is best for you both. lyn xx


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Fortunately the woman I saw does not think we will have to go to that point- I certainly don't want to.[/quote]

Oh, that is such a relief to hear. And I do hope you will give this a bit of time to settle, too. It's so hard to make decisions when so much is coming at you all at once. Blessings.[/quote]

I'm praying things will be easier. I know having Fale so far away is bad enough. You do NOT need the worry of someone telling you something so hurtful
Sending much love and prayers to you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.
> ...


I know you're more than ready for this to be over. But it sounds like the dr's are all preparing in advance so they can do the best thing for you.
And I agree....take everything you want to and if you don't need it, it can go home when you do. Nothing worse than starting to feel better and being bored to tears!
Hugs and many prayers.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, Marianne. I was wondering how your outing went yesterday and if Richard made it to your house. So glad you had fun and are doing so well.
Don't overdo this weekend...we want you to remain well!
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

A quick note while I am trying to catch up my reading  I am doing great!!! Scan went well and was much easier for me this time. (I don't lay still easily :| Should have a call today with the results. My computer had a problem over the weekend, it would turn on but was not responsive, both boys took turns with their remote in capabilities and between them they got it working again late last night. I got my usual nag about deleting some of my patterns as I have used most of my storage which slows my computer way down. I'm off to read more and see the goings and comings of the group :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I LOVE the French Onion Soup recipe, especially since it's for the crock pot!!! Will give this a go for sure!
5 please be careful, that falling worries me for you! I realize it has to be done of course, just worries me silly because I do remember tackling the same problems. Glad the van is back home and in ready condition for you. 
I had to deal with mice when I lived at the lodge, pesky critters for sure! I did the catch and release method, took them up to the lake area where they could find food and shelter and not share in mine :thumbup: If I was to see a rat though, I'm afraid I'd call for help on those, I have seen them in the wooded area near my house, but none close, we do have many hawks and 4 of my neighbors have outside cats, so not many "vermin" dare come close to the homes. 
Off to read more :thumbup: :thumbup: 
M.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra --- love the sweater. The yarn does look good and love the colors.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sorleanna. I'll gladly test knit for you anytime!!!
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


Beautiful work Gwen!!!! (sorry mean to post with the picture :| )


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You're entitled to "woe is me"....you are a very strong person and I know you and Fale will get through this. I spent 4 days at my sister's and more than once, I turned the wrong way from the kitchen to go to the bathroom...being in a different place is disconcerting. Hope you're able to go visit all of them soon so you can see the situation first hand. Rest as much as you can and may you find peace.


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Daniel went to a showing of the Hobbit in an Imax theater, he loved the visuals but was a bit disappointed with the movie in general. He is a lover of both the books and the Lord of the Rings series. He said the movie drags but understands the reason as they plan on making 3 movies out of one book?? Not sure about that part. I will wait for the DVD to come out also mainly because the closest theater is 30 min drive plus lots of traffic in the area which bothers C, she is always on pins and needles when we have to go into the "city".


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

flockie said:


> Hello everyone! Love chicken pot pie, I make them a couple times a year and use puff pastry over the top of the bowls. I make individual serving sizes, and don't use a bottom crust. I poach boneless chicken breasts in chicken broth saving the broth after chicken is done. I chop up the chicken into about 1 inch cubes, chop up some carrots, onions, celery and parsley. I add frozen peas, frozen lima beans, thicken the broth with cornstarch and spoon it all into individual bowls. Using 1 sheet of puff pastry, I don't open up the sheet, just lightly roll it large enough to make 2 rounds to cover 2 bowls. Then repeat with the other sheet. Cut slits into the pastry and brush with beaten egg. I place them on baking sheets and put into the refrigerator for about 20 minutes to get the pastry cold again. Then bake about 30 minutes in 400 degree oven until pastry is puffed and golden brown. Since everything else is cooked it is only being reheated while the pastry is baking. The scraps of pastry I bake right along on the baking sheets rather than just throwing it away.
> 
> Marianne - my nieces were here yesterday with their children.... I made pizza. Each child was allowed to make their own... with a bit of help. They range in age from 3 - 8 and we had so much fun. I have lots of leftovers. Enjoy your pizza today.
> 
> Flockie


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> strawberry love the Mary Jane's I have the adult pattern in my stack of want to dos. it's turned very cold here no snow though. have roast with potatoes, celery,onion n carrots in oven really low. it wad too much for the crock pot DH said to try it at 275in oven n hopefully will be as tender as when done in crock pot. I have been knitting and reading watching movies. doing what housework I can before surgery,taking lots of breaks not over doing DH is very good about keeping an eye on me. a couple we are friends with came over and hung all of my pictures,shelves, clock backup for me. I never got it done after we painted it is nice to able to see my things again.have been fighting a headache since last night. Tylenol doesn't help me with much of anything I miss being able to take ibuprofen or Advil,Motrin. Thank you all for your continued prayers n support. I appreciate you all very much!!


Pup, just want to add that you are in my thoughts and prayers, please don't over do, I finally got that in my head this time and am doing much better for it. Just know that this wonderful extended family of ours here in the KTP have your back always :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Loves ! ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Oh my!! It's Sunday noon here and I've just gotten caught up with last week's KTP and discovered there are already 27 pages on this week's. Hard to believe I've been home from New York for a full three weeks now and haven't been able to catch up yet!! Plus, I'm about to leave and spend the afternoon with friends over tea and card-playing (and maybe a little knitting on the side). I've been keeping you all in my thoughts every day, even if I'm not totally current. If I try to name everyone, I'm bound to forget someone, so just know I've read everything up through Friday's new start-up and I hold you all in my heart!!
> 
> And just so you'll know I had a wonderful time in New York, let's see if I can attach a pic of my booty from the trip - yarn and books. What could be better?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so behind at the KTP! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday! I went to see my mom and then went to my sister's for my great-nephew's 1st birthday party. We stayed for dinner so didn't get home until about 8:30. I was tired, so just knitted a little and then went to bed. I'm going to catch up on last week's TP and then the already 28 pages of this week's!


I had (have) 44 pages to catch up on :shock: not to even mention last weeks that I missed :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Betina said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker2; Praying for peace of mind for you. Please take your time on making decisions. Pray it will soon be clear about how to work this all out. Thoughts and prayers.
> ...


 :thumbup: Isn't it wonderful to be able to talk with Bronwen about this. Sounds like a wise young lady.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's always been a puzzle to me also - i always have peanut butter on hand so i know i won't starve. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> While living in Colorado I learned to keep a months supply in stock at all times. Where I was located sometimes the snow plows wouldn't come up for weeks at a time and the snow was deeper than my high rise truck to make it through. I lost a lot of weight in the winter months, I had good meals, just burned off the fats shoveling and playing in the snow, summers brought all the tourists and we had a buffet dinner 3 nights a week, I didn't gain but sure didn't loose in the summers! Wish I had that energy now, but feel I will loose again (30 lbs :shock: over my normal) but doctors say it is to be expected and not to worry. Yeah they aren't the ones that have to take it all off :evil: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! Love chicken pot pie, I make them a couple times a year and use puff pastry over the top of the bowls. I make individual serving sizes, and don't use a bottom crust. I poach boneless chicken breasts in chicken broth saving the broth after chicken is done. I chop up the chicken into about 1 inch cubes, chop up some carrots, onions, celery and parsley. I add frozen peas, frozen lima beans, thicken the broth with cornstarch and spoon it all into individual bowls. Using 1 sheet of puff pastry, I don't open up the sheet, just lightly roll it large enough to make 2 rounds to cover 2 bowls. Then repeat with the other sheet. Cut slits into the pastry and brush with beaten egg. I place them on baking sheets and put into the refrigerator for about 20 minutes to get the pastry cold again. Then bake about 30 minutes in 400 degree oven until pastry is puffed and golden brown. Since everything else is cooked it is only being reheated while the pastry is baking. The scraps of pastry I bake right along on the baking sheets rather than just throwing it away.
> ...


Marianne, hope the report is a good one and so glad you are feeling well and not over doing!!!

Flockie, such a cute idea of letting the children make their own pizzas. What fun. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Think you will be that special aunt that we all have.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> This is so funny. I was trying to go to one of the big online yarn companies that sells needles, etc., and what did I type in but Knitting Paradise and guess where that took me. Right back here and now I don't remember the name of the company. Can't help but just sit back and laugh.
> 
> Oh by the way, DH says he calls me sweetie pie but I don't remember him doing it. Must be when he is dreaming. I was telling him we didn't have sweet nicknames other than dear and honey. Quite often I call him Babe, forgot about that. And another thing, I dreamt about knitting. It's not real clear but I think it was Lurker's traveling vine scarf. Now to come up with the name of that Yarn company. Maybe it is Yarnmarket. Well, I will try that. I can't buy anything right now but I like to get on and look anyway.


My late hubby always called me Baby, or Baby Cakes, he was usually Honey but sometimes I called him PIMA, but with love of course, (P=pain, I=in, M=my A=azz) LOL... he loved to switch tv channels or interrupt in the middle of a deep read of a book. He said it was his life goal to always be his PIMA, LOL.. miss that man so very much


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Surrounding you in long hug my friend, I agree with the others, talk to an attorney. Just please do not do anything quickly as one needs time to think this through. Rash decisions made in haste usually come back to haunt us. No one knows completely your and Fale's commitment to each other, the love and respect that you have together even though separated by many miles there is still a connection. Would hate to have that taken from you. As for you moving to him, I am not sure you could tolerate the climate for one and having to leave so much behind would be awfully hard, especially the fur babies. This situation is still relatively in the beginning stages adjustments need to be made but no one should pressure you to do anything that makes you question reasons or that make you uncomfortable anymore than necessary. Do I need to get out my pointed needles??? I should be cleared for travel soon :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Surrounding you in long hug my friend, I agree with the others, talk to an attorney. Just please do not do anything quickly as one needs time to think this through. Rash decisions made in haste usually come back to haunt us. No one knows completely your and Fale's commitment to each other, the love and respect that you have together even though separated by many miles there is still a connection. Would hate to have that taken from you. As for you moving to him, I am not sure you could tolerate the climate for one and having to leave so much behind would be awfully hard, especially the fur babies. This situation is still relatively in the beginning stages adjustments need to be made but no one should pressure you to do anything that makes you question reasons or that make you uncomfortable anymore than necessary. Do I need to get out my pointed needles??? I should be cleared for travel soon :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love you bunches dear lady.. keeping you in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > That yarn looks scrumptious KatyNora. It also looks like you are quite an avid reader. What were/are some of your new picks for reading? I couldn't tell if any were knitting books so assumed they were novels, etc.
> ...


I'm going to have to look for this book.. sounds like a fun read for sure!!! I LOVE NYC, wish I could go back again soon, but alas, my friends do not think of that as a vacation, they prefer quiet area such as the beach or remote cabins with waterfalls. Sigh...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Marianne, I too have my dpns sharpened and ready to go!!!! I would swing by and pick up Fale and take him home to Julie! You go help Julie get a spread of welcome home for him!! (Psssssst, Marianne, you may need to scout out a couple of hotel rooms for us, you know, give Julie and Fale some alone time! hahahahah) Zoe


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I forgot to add this: while we were out this past weekend, we went into a "local stuff only" store. The owner stopped me & asked to see my scarf. When she found out that I had made it, she wanted my information because they wanted more "knitting artists". 

I have never thought of myself as a knitting artist. I just made that scarf from all the leftover tidbits from my stepmom, stepaunt, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Oh Julie, what a conumdrum situation to find yourself in. I have tried to put myself in your place so that I can offer some helpfull advice but just can't. What I do feel is that it cannot be good for Fale to be moving around different houses as this must be unsettling, do you know why he can't be in 1 house. From what I understand it was becoming extremely difficult for you to cope on your own, is there any way that help can be accessed or even respite care to give you a much needed break so that you can have Fale back home. I am realy sorry if I am making it even more difficult for to make a decision, I am afraid I do not fully understand why Fale needs to go to Australia to live. I think it is a good idea to visit him and talk to him to see what he thinks and then at least you will be able to make a wise decision that is right for you both and not 1 based on what you are being told by a third person. My heart goes out to you and you are in my thoughts and prayers, we all have your back and are supporting you in whatever you decide is best for you both. lyn xx
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


What we are thinking of now, is me selling up and moving over to be with him. I don't look forward to summer, but better to be with him than spending the rest of my life on my own. Fortunately I will be able to proceed slowly. The obvious first step is to go over for a few days so I can see what the neighbourhood is like.
Also I would like to be able to talk it through properly with him. Rather than being high-jacked into the decision. 
Thank you for your concern Lyn, it does make a difference being able to look at my ideas with the KTP.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.
> ...


I somehow missed this post, my Kindle and my Nexus were my best buddies in the hospital stay. I had so many IV's that it was too hard to knit as the yarn kept getting tangled in the tubes
:-( Was really a joy when they started eliminating them for sure! Keeping you in thoughts and prayers my friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Fortunately the woman I saw does not think we will have to go to that point- I certainly don't want to.


Oh, that is such a relief to hear. And I do hope you will give this a bit of time to settle, too. It's so hard to make decisions when so much is coming at you all at once. Blessings.[/quote]

I'm praying things will be easier. I know having Fale so far away is bad enough. You do NOT need the worry of someone telling you something so hurtful
Sending much love and prayers to you.
JuneK[/quote]

I am not prepared to operate on the assumption that I might divorce him. A far more attractive idea is to go over myself. I have had a chance to sleep now, and that is still where my thoughts are. It will not be easy selling up, but neither could I afford to freight eveything over. 
Thank you for your prayers, June.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're entitled to "woe is me"....you are a very strong person and I know you and Fale will get through this. I spent 4 days at my sister's and more than once, I turned the wrong way from the kitchen to go to the bathroom...being in a different place is disconcerting. Hope you're able to go visit all of them soon so you can see the situation first hand. Rest as much as you can and may you find peace.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thanks rookie- still waiting to find out what my fortnightly payment will be- perhaps a phone call later today! The suggestion is that they look for a unit for us. Sounds a bit cramped- but I guess that happens to a lot of us as we get older.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I can do that for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I could use some warm weather and I'm sure Julie has some wonderful homegrown tomatoes that need harvesting soon :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You are a gem in my halo Marianne!! (haha, just as long as you dont mind the halo slanted), love you, Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is so funny. I was trying to go to one of the big online yarn companies that sells needles, etc., and what did I type in but Knitting Paradise and guess where that took me. Right back here and now I don't remember the name of the company. Can't help but just sit back and laugh.
> ...


I am sitting here laughing out loud. How funny, and yes, how sad. I know you feel fortunate to have had him in your life but I know longer would have been much nicer. Now I am paying attention and see that we call each other sweetie all the time without even realizing it. Guess we have lots of names for each other, nice ones I mean.    Have to tell DH about PIMA. I think he will love that one. I can hear his laughter now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Betina said:
> ...


She does seem to understand how I miss him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I hope to avoid going in to battle at all, but thanks for the moral support!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> I forgot to add this: while we were out this past weekend, we went into a "local stuff only" store. The owner stopped me & asked to see my scarf. When she found out that I had made it, she wanted my information because they wanted more "knitting artists".
> 
> I have never thought of myself as a knitting artist. I just made that scarf from all the leftover tidbits from my stepmom, stepaunt, etc.


What a fabulous experience for you. Wow, to be a knitting artist and not even know it. Love that, and now that you know I love it even more. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Does this mean a connection with the store, such as putting your work in there for sale? Teaching?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately the woman I saw does not think we will have to go to that point- I certainly don't want to.
> ...


I'm praying things will be easier. I know having Fale so far away is bad enough. You do NOT need the worry of someone telling you something so hurtful
Sending much love and prayers to you.
JuneK[/quote]

I am not prepared to operate on the assumption that I might divorce him. A far more attractive idea is to go over myself. I have had a chance to sleep now, and that is still where my thoughts are. It will not be easy selling up, but neither could I afford to freight eveything over. 
Thank you for your prayers, June.[/quote]

Please, please, PLEASE go for a visit before you make a firm decision. A face to face talk with Fale would bring a more definitive decision easier to make. Would hate for you to sell out and then be unhappy about the decision. I know I have done this a few times and have always regretted after a month or so. Of course I toughed it out but as they say hindsight is 20/20. I have decided I will make one more move in my lifetime, which will be into my own home, I do not like renting, but with Mom's declining health I do not want to disrupt her living situation. I turned this decision over and put it in my higher power's hands, I know I will be guided as to what I need and what I can handle in my life if I turn it over to him. Seems when I try to "take control" is when I get messed up, LOL. 
So wish there was something more I could do for you my friend, my heart breaks that you have so much on your shoulders at this time. Keeping you close in my thoughts, heart and prayers, always.
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


I am not prepared to operate on the assumption that I might divorce him. A far more attractive idea is to go over myself. I have had a chance to sleep now, and that is still where my thoughts are. It will not be easy selling up, but neither could I afford to freight eveything over. 
Thank you for your prayers, June.[/quote]

Please, please, PLEASE go for a visit before you make a firm decision. A face to face talk with Fale would bring a more definitive decision easier to make. Would hate for you to sell out and then be unhappy about the decision. I know I have done this a few times and have always regretted after a month or so. Of course I toughed it out but as they say hindsight is 20/20. I have decided I will make one more move in my lifetime, which will be into my own home, I do not like renting, but with Mom's declining health I do not want to disrupt her living situation. I turned this decision over and put it in my higher power's hands, I know I will be guided as to what I need and what I can handle in my life if I turn it over to him. Seems when I try to "take control" is when I get messed up, LOL. 
So wish there was something more I could do for you my friend, my heart breaks that you have so much on your shoulders at this time. Keeping you close in my thoughts, heart and prayers, always.
Marianne[/quote]

The kind thoughts and words everyone has said do help Marianne! I feel it is important that Fale understands I am not deserting him. The sooner I can visit the better.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What a fabulous experience for you. Wow, to be a knitting artist and not even know it. Love that, and now that you know I love it even more. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Does this mean a connection with the store, such as putting your work in there for sale? Teaching?


Hopefully a connection for selling things, but I'm going to wait & see if she contacts me first.

PS - I'm not putting my work down; I just never thought it as art, because, well, I'm using it...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not prepared to operate on the assumption that I might divorce him. A far more attractive idea is to go over myself. I have had a chance to sleep now, and that is still where my thoughts are. It will not be easy selling up, but neither could I afford to freight eveything over.
> Thank you for your prayers, June.


Yes--knowing what YOU and HE want is the most important thing. Always holding you in light and love, my friend.



Angora1 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > I have never thought of myself as a knitting artist. I just made that scarf from all the leftover tidbits from my stepmom, stepaunt, etc.
> ...


Sure it's art--we call it "functional art" around here! :mrgreen:

I have put the sweater on Fraulein Schneiderbuste (my dress form, lol) and will get better photos today, hopefully, as well as some of the mitts. I finished up one more pair and have a few to go...Bub's working on getting a website going and wants to do some photos for something to do with that later; I may see if I can draft him to help me out as it's tricky to take pictures of one's own hands when at least one hand needs to be on the camera...!

Sending blessings to all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not prepared to operate on the assumption that I might divorce him. A far more attractive idea is to go over myself. I have had a chance to sleep now, and that is still where my thoughts are. It will not be easy selling up, but neither could I afford to freight eveything over.
> ...


aND FOR THAT REASON, i REALLY NEED TO SEE HIM TO CHECK OUT HOW HAPPY HE REALLY IS woops, A lot of how we communicate is visual as well as language- so conversation gets limited over the phone. 
I love Fraulein Schneiderbuste!!!!! would love to have one myself!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> aND FOR THAT REASON, i REALLY NEED TO SEE HIM TO CHECK OUT HOW HAPPY HE REALLY IS woops, A lot of how we communicate is visual as well as language- so conversation gets limited over the phone.
> I love Fraulein Schneiderbuste!!!!! would love to have one myself!


Yes, absolutely--the eyes and body language are so important. I got Fraulein a few years ago on sale for 1/2 price--had wanted one for years and that was my tax refund splurge (all of $99). She's been very useful!

I do know that putting things on her is a little different than putting things on myself, too (her shoulders are much straighter than mine!). I do think the neckline on the sweater needs to be a bit closer/smaller, so I'm working that out in my head...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > aND FOR THAT REASON, i REALLY NEED TO SEE HIM TO CHECK OUT HOW HAPPY HE REALLY IS woops, A lot of how we communicate is visual as well as language- so conversation gets limited over the phone.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I found the same thing when DH was traveling and we had to communicate on the phone even with speaking the same language. Must be that much more for you and Fale.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, I've only just logged on today and heard your news. That must have been devastating for you to hear someone say you should divorce!.....even if (best case senario) it came from concern for Fale? I agree with you that you have to talk with him face to face and that it must be confusing for him to move from one house to another. As for not knowing where the bathroom is....we moved our kitchen area into my mum's part of the house after she passed away 3 years ago and turned the old kitchen into an office area - guess who ocassionally still ends up in the office looking for the kitchen?!!  Please know that we are all here for you, even if we are only sounding boards for you to get your own ideas into order. Love and hugs to you. {{{{{Julie}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My son has been off on his 7 week tour, just starting this week and spoke with him this morning. He told me the hat I knit him is keeping him nice and warm and he really likes it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wish I could have seen him in it, but sure I will when he returns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
So happy he likes it and is actually wearing it.
Now to get DH one knit as he wants one too. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Biggest compliment they could give me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover, thinking of you today with lots of love and hoping you are not in the throes of panic but trusting in the prayers from all over the world from your KP friends. We will be praying tonight and tomorrow and I have faith that all will be well. Try and let peace come over you and know that we all send you healing wishes and you will be fine.
Hugs, Hugs, Hugs, with loads of love and healing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


Hope all goes well as I'm sure it will. Thank you for getting your son organised to post for us as we'll all be waiting to hear. Good luck and speedy recovery!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jules i am so glad you have decided to go over. i think you need a face to face and acess the situation. you will be able to take the pups won't you? i feel sad that you have been hit with so much all at once. i am like marianne, pray about this and take your time making a decision. i feel like it will all fall into place. God never gives you more than you can deal with. it might seem like it at times, but always see that he left me doors to open. i will continue my prayers for you.
pup, i am still praying for you and your needs. sometimes i feel when things are going so well, the ol devil just can't stand it and tries to put all the obsticals he can in our paths. keep praying. 
i like the idea of us being artists also, of yarn. my nephew said some of the kids at school wanted me to knit some hats to sell. i don't know if i am interested in that. i like to do my own thing, not try to please people. don't know. i appreciate that they think his slouch hats are cool. so far all that i knit this yr were very appreciated.
i tell you its turned so cold here again, 20's and another front moving in around thurs.yuk..... today a friend and i were changing the letters on the church sign and i went back inside to get my jacket and my cowl i had made myself, sure felt mightyfine around my neck. 
today maddi has had a play date with steadman, they have romped all morning. steadman is the miniture snauzzer. they play rough, and i think it serves her right, cause i always think she plays to rough with her kitty (harper) 
i am thawing out some veggie soup and gonna add some potatoes to it. its that kinda weather. i sound pretty rough, i felt so bad last night, ran low grade fever and was so chilled, i coughed nearly all night, but today i am not so much coughing as sniffling and so gruff sounding. i hate to be ill. i am a horrible patient. i keep drinking hot tea and honey, feels good on my throat. everyone takecare and i will pray for us all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jules i am so glad you have decided to go over. i think you need a face to face and acess the situation. you will be able to take the pups won't you? i feel sad that you have been hit with so much all at once. i am like marianne, pray about this and take your time making a decision. i feel like it will all fall into place. God never gives you more than you can deal with. it might seem like it at times, but always see that he left me doors to open. i will continue my prayers for you.
> pup, i am still praying for you and your needs. sometimes i feel when things are going so well, the ol devil just can't stand it and tries to put all the obsticals he can in our paths. keep praying.
> i like the idea of us being artists also, of yarn. my nephew said some of the kids at school wanted me to knit some hats to sell. i don't know if i am interested in that. i like to do my own thing, not try to please people. don't know. i appreciate that they think his slouch hats are cool. so far all that i knit this yr were very appreciated.
> i tell you its turned so cold here again, 20's and another front moving in around thurs.yuk..... today a friend and i were changing the letters on the church sign and i went back inside to get my jacket and my cowl i had made myself, sure felt mightyfine around my neck.
> ...


There is a lot to find out- I am one step closer to getting the information I need about visas, have the address of the website- so will look that up as soon as I send this. 
Your soup sounds good- I love soup with potato and also sweet potato- although I will be making one with cauliflower today. You take care too, hope your day is going well, and the throat is feeling better!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> In my inbox this morning -this soup recipe needs to be added to my must try list!!!
> http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/country-potato-and-cabbage-soup-148882
> 
> And for those of you not familiar (Lurker2 this is for you especially) with Interweave.com - I hope you check it out. I have bought a few of their magazines, but they have a lot of free patterns and instructions for anything from knitting, crocheting, painting, jewelry making, quilting, etc. the link is: http://www.interweave.com/free-eBooks-videos/?a=ifa130119
> ...


If this come through ok this is today's daily newsletter from Interweave Press. http://nls.interweave.com/track?t=v&enid=ZWFzPTEmbXNpZD0xJmF1aWQ9Jm1pZD00MzcwMyZtc2dpZD0zOTcwMyZkaWQ9MTcwMSZlZGlkPTE3MDEmc249MTY3ODczMDQmZWlkPW1qc3RvbmVidXJnQHlhaG9vLmNvbSZlZWlkPW1qc3RvbmVidXJnQHlhaG9vLmNvbSZ1aWQ9MV8yMjQ0NDQmcmlkPTIyNDQ0NCZlcmlkPTIyNDQ0NCZmbD0mbXZpZD0mdGdpZD0mZXh0cmE9&&&2000&eu=1&&&


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie, I've only just logged on today and heard your news. That must have been devastating for you to hear someone say you should divorce!.....even if (best case senario) it came from concern for Fale? I agree with you that you have to talk with him face to face and that it must be confusing for him to move from one house to another. As for not knowing where the bathroom is....we moved our kitchen area into my mum's part of the house after she passed away 3 years ago and turned the old kitchen into an office area - guess who ocassionally still ends up in the office looking for the kitchen?!!  Please know that we are all here for you, even if we are only sounding boards for you to get your own ideas into order. Love and hugs to you. {{{{{Julie}}}}}


Thanks Kate- I call that auto pilot!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I decided I needed a break, and some lunch, just dawned on me a bit ago htat it was 1pm and I'd only had a piece of whole wheat toast with nutella this morning. No wonder I was hungry. DH is still sleeping, his sleep schedual is all messed up. Thursday we have to leave here around 4am in order to be in Aurora for his follow up with the surgeon at 8am, I'd rather be early than late, at least early I can hit the cafe and get a coffee and oatmeal.
> 
> Seems when making movies from Novels, they tend to take a lot of liberties anymore,  DH complains of that often, I don't know why they can't just leave it alone, if it's not broke don't fix it and a book that's sold that many copies is NOT broken. :x
> I emptied out 4 boxes of fabric and misc. junk that I had brought home that had belonged to my Grandmother, I still have a few things I need to go through and sort from our move here, but I'm making progress, I can see the floor. Now I have a bunch of clothes I need to put away, I need more room, well, more storage space for crafting stuff anyway. lol.
> ...


Though there were a few (unnecessary) changes, I totally enjoyed A town like Alice, both movie and book at the same time.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

melyn said:


> Sam yes it is unusual but not unheard of, we often miss the worst of the weather because the town where I live is bordered by the south downs which effectively puts us in a valley, The down side of that is that if it does hit us it can't get out either so sometimes it just keeps whizzin round lol. When the weather gets a bit better I will take a drive to the top of the downs and take some pictures of the valley to show you. We have had lots of birds today on my feeders and they will need to be topped up first thing in the morning usualy they last untill lunch time next day after filling them. The squirrels I usualy have visit havent been today they must have stayed tucked up in their drays but we have seen a couple of birds that are not often seen on my feeders, a woodpecker and some longtailed tits we have also seen a jay but not on our feeders it was in trees a couple of gardens down.My dog molly has made plenty of footsteps now in the snow and I expect the foxes will make norre tonight lol lyn
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


Interesting. I think a dray here is a farm vehicle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> jules i am so glad you have decided to go over. i think you need a face to face and acess the situation. you will be able to take the pups won't you? i feel sad that you have been hit with so much all at once. i am like marianne, pray about this and take your time making a decision. i feel like it will all fall into place. God never gives you more than you can deal with. it might seem like it at times, but always see that he left me doors to open. i will continue my prayers for you.
> pup, i am still praying for you and your needs. sometimes i feel when things are going so well, the ol devil just can't stand it and tries to put all the obsticals he can in our paths. keep praying.
> i like the idea of us being artists also, of yarn. my nephew said some of the kids at school wanted me to knit some hats to sell. i don't know if i am interested in that. i like to do my own thing, not try to please people. don't know. i appreciate that they think his slouch hats are cool. so far all that i knit this yr were very appreciated.
> i tell you its turned so cold here again, 20's and another front moving in around thurs.yuk..... today a friend and i were changing the letters on the church sign and i went back inside to get my jacket and my cowl i had made myself, sure felt mightyfine around my neck.
> ...


Southern Gal, that soup sounds perfect for this weather and a cold. Just no fun at all and fever too. :thumbdown: My son just had this too and he got well pretty fast, so let's hope the same for you. :wink:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Julie, its not self pity at all its a major life change! and very hard and confusing to try and figure out what's best for both you and Fale. having him move from house to house, heck I wouldn't know where to find the bathroom in the middle of the night. don't let anyone rush your decision or push you in one direction or another. Hugs and prayers for you


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm watching on the BBC the building of the railways in Britain & Canada, it's very interesting, not least because the history of the banks strikes a familiar tone. The railway building in Canada in particular seems to have brought Britain to it's knees.
We were supposed to be going out to dinner tonight, my Trefoil group's Christmas dinner, but an hour before we were due to leave we got a call to say that the area that we were going to was snowed under, so it's been postponed. Fortunately we've not had too much more here, however it's snowing softly now & could come down faster tonight.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm watching on the BBC the building of the railways in Britain & Canada, it's very interesting, not least because the history of the banks strikes a familiar tone. The railway building in Canada in particular seems to have brought Britain to it's knees.
> We were supposed to be going out to dinner tonight, my Trefoil group's Christmas dinner, but an hour before we were due to leave we got a call to say that the area that we were going to was snowed under, so it's been postponed. Fortunately we've not had too much more here, however it's snowing softly now & could come down faster tonight.
> 
> Tessa


Sounds rather interesting, too bad I can't get it here. Ramsey's Great Escape is on BBC America. 
Here's hoping you don't get too much snow. 
There are places about an hour from here that are closed since this morning. They say we are to get down to -13F/ -25 and with the wind chill down to -28F/ -33C over night. The teens are hoping for a school delay tomorrow.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

MJS
opps spelt dray wrong lol yes it is a farm vehicle or horse, I meant drey which is a squirrels nest lol


mjs said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sam yes it is unusual but not unheard of, we often miss the worst of the weather because the town where I live is bordered by the south downs which effectively puts us in a valley, The down side of that is that if it does hit us it can't get out either so sometimes it just keeps whizzin round lol. When the weather gets a bit better I will take a drive to the top of the downs and take some pictures of the valley to show you. We have had lots of birds today on my feeders and they will need to be topped up first thing in the morning usualy they last untill lunch time next day after filling them. The squirrels I usualy have visit havent been today they must have stayed tucked up in their drays but we have seen a couple of birds that are not often seen on my feeders, a woodpecker and some longtailed tits we have also seen a jay but not on our feeders it was in trees a couple of gardens down.My dog molly has made plenty of footsteps now in the snow and I expect the foxes will make norre tonight lol lyn
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Well I know a bit more now about the visas, and costs, now, so I guess just gradually go fact gathering, I will check with the airline about freight costs- there are a lotof books I would like to keep... thanks for that Pup lover!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been gone most of the day to Stepmothers, we didn't get everything done we wanted to do but got a few of the errands run, we'll run the others tomorrow.
> I just finished this one, so glad it's done. It was a Rowan pattern, I used Brown Sheep Wool, superwash. I love this yarn, it works up so great.
> Well, now to go back and get caught up again. Hope you are all doing great.


This is just yummy!!! I love the color combo and I love the style!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Oh, stars & moon - we are up to 41 pages. I'm not going to try to catch up. I just say if you are ill or doing poorly, good healing mojo thoughts your way. If you are doing great, keep going!
> 
> I had a fun time with friends this weekend. We hit up a couple of fiber and thrift stores. I managed not to really add to my stash with purchases.
> 
> ...


Nice colors and I like the "basketweave" pooling -


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Don't be sorry to admit that this is difficult - we all know you and know that this wouldn't be easy even if it went smoothly. Then to have these twists and troubles, it is very understandable that you're having second thoughts. I wish for you a chance to settle your thoughts and perhaps put your feelings down on paper. I know you started out thinking this was the right thing for Fale.... but no one will be more patient and helpful with him than you. I'm so sad that this is getting so complicated. luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> No need to apologize. We understand how hard this is for you. Just know that we love and support you.
> 
> Lung Function test seemed to go well today. Of course, the doctor may see something that the technician didn't!
> 
> ...


So glad you did well on your test!! Rest up for work..... luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


I guess that is why my main reaction at present is that I am tired. The visa alone is going to be over $300AUD. But I think it is important to have the right papers. Time for another cuppa.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> I forgot to add this: while we were out this past weekend, we went into a "local stuff only" store. The owner stopped me & asked to see my scarf. When she found out that I had made it, she wanted my information because they wanted more "knitting artists".
> 
> I have never thought of myself as a knitting artist. I just made that scarf from all the leftover tidbits from my stepmom, stepaunt, etc.


Well we certainly think of you as a knitting artist!! How fun would it be to be able to create your "art" and sell it in a little shop..... I hope it works out for you - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > What a fabulous experience for you. Wow, to be a knitting artist and not even know it. Love that, and now that you know I love it even more. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Does this mean a connection with the store, such as putting your work in there for sale? Teaching?
> ...


That's the best kind of art!!! I have beautiful dishes and linens that I use every day - why leave stuff to gather dust or worse yet packed away - I want beauty everywhere I look!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


This is so true - DH and I have a relationship that is very visual- on motorcycle trips and construction sites you need to "read" the other person.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

mjs said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > In my inbox this morning -this soup recipe needs to be added to my must try list!!!
> ...


Thanks, I don't get this- I guess I need to figure out how to have it come to my email!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Julie, remember that God is in control of all things as long as you let Him. Remember too that He sees the long picture. hugs and love, Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK caught up to page 48- are these expenses just for a visit Julie or to go over for a significant length of time??? I am such a homebody - I've been to Mexico and that is a far "out of country" I have ever been... My pot roast is smelling good - I should go see what DH wants with... I am ready for a quiet evening - I need to finish a cord for my latest hat and then start on a hooded scarf for DD's BFF. I will try to check back later this evening - hope all is calm and everyone is happy and healthy!! Good thoughts to those facing challenges - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Your support is always so comforting Zoe - you are a good friend!! luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have popped in and out some today. Have had a horrible sinus headache and couldn't even knit without messing up the simplest stitches. DH brought home some med for me and I'm beginning to feel a bit better. May try to knit a little.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


I am trying Zoe, facts gathering, but no big decisions yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I guess that is why my main reaction at present is that I am tired. The visa alone is going to be over $300AUD. But I think it is important to have the right papers. Time for another cuppa.[/quote]

You have a lot to think about and being tires is a natural reaction. Making sure you have the right papers will help to keep things moving in the right direction. When Jamie was getting her passport she insisted on going to a place that was known to do a poor job. She ended up having to get them retaken.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK caught up to page 48- are these expenses just for a visit Julie or to go over for a significant length of time??? I am such a homebody - I've been to Mexico and that is a far "out of country" I have ever been... My pot roast is smelling good - I should go see what DH wants with... I am ready for a quiet evening - I need to finish a cord for my latest hat and then start on a hooded scarf for DD's BFF. I will try to check back later this evening - hope all is calm and everyone is happy and healthy!! Good thoughts to those facing challenges - luv-AZ


The visa I am looking at would be valid for 5 years- if as Lupe wants they get him Permanent Residence, it will be different again- still got to check that!
I sort of had it done to me- coming half way round the world as a nine year old- apart from 2011 I have stuck pretty close to home! Always had commitments somehow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.


That is beautiful, and one of your favourite colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I guess that is why my main reaction at present is that I am tired. The visa alone is going to be over $300AUD. But I think it is important to have the right papers. Time for another cuppa.


You have a lot to think about and being tires is a natural reaction. Making sure you have the right papers will help to keep things moving in the right direction. When Jamie was getting her passport she insisted on going to a place that was known to do a poor job. She ended up having to get them retaken.[/quote]

mmmmm food for thought.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.
> ...


Thank you. I bought the yarn when I was in London, it is so very soft. Scrumptious by Fyberspates, in plum. It will go with the scarf I am making.

Thanks Sorlenna for letting me test your pattern, I love it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wasn't that the picture where the Australian women were held captive in a prisoner of war camp and walked hundreds of miles. It absolutely was enthralled with that picture. I was thinking about it recently as there was an English movie that was much the same without the walk. I think a lot of the women were English in a town called Alice as I believe some were taken prisoner when Singapore fell. I would love to see it again. I can't remember who starred in it but it was a wonderful picture.



mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I decided I needed a break, and some lunch, just dawned on me a bit ago htat it was 1pm and I'd only had a piece of whole wheat toast with nutella this morning. No wonder I was hungry. DH is still sleeping, his sleep schedual is all messed up. Thursday we have to leave here around 4am in order to be in Aurora for his follow up with the surgeon at 8am, I'd rather be early than late, at least early I can hit the cafe and get a coffee and oatmeal.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Stress causes exhaustion and you must listen to your body and when it demands rest you must give it rest. All of us are behind you Julie.



Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that is why my main reaction at present is that I am tired. The visa alone is going to be over $300AUD. But I think it is important to have the right papers. Time for another cuppa.
> ...


mmmmm food for thought.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wasn't that the picture where the Australian women were held captive in a prisoner of war camp and walked hundreds of miles. It absolutely was enthralled with that picture. I was thinking about it recently as there was an English movie that was much the same without the walk. I think a lot of the women were English in a town called Alice as I believe some were taken prisoner when Singapore fell. I would love to see it again. I can't remember who starred in it but it was a wonderful picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peter Finch and Virginia McKenna


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for giving me a good reason, Shirley- not even up to knitting at the moment! It has to improve!



Designer1234 said:


> Stress causes exhaustion and you must listen to your body and when it demands rest you must give it rest. All of us are behind you Julie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Julie, you do the leg work and gather facts. I am sure when you have them all, you will be able to make an informed consent. Just remember too, that if you do go over to visit Fale, he may want to come back to NZ, his home where you and he have lived. You should be prepared to take him back with you. lots of love, prayers, hugs, Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have popped in and out some today. Have had a horrible sinus headache and couldn't even knit without messing up the simplest stitches. DH brought home some med for me and I'm beginning to feel a bit better. May try to knit a little.


Gwen- I used to get dreadful sinus headaches - sometimes from a change in the weather. they would wake me up with the headache in the middle of the night. my doctor put me on a nasal spray which has changed my life completely. it is called 
mylan beclo AQ 50cg (Nasspysol) is its other name. It is really a good medicine, at least for me. I haven't had a sinus headache since.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I do think he needs to be heard, in stead of every body being so high handed! thanks Zoe!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


And I so totally agree that nothing can or should be done "behind Fale's back" but needs to be with Fale being presented with all the facts and those need to come from you! You know that Fale is able to understand things when you talk to him. You and he share so much of your lives through every marriage vow you both made. Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.


OOH! I like yours better than mine! Thank you so much for doing the pattern--I'm very happy with how they are turning out!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, you do the leg work and gather facts. I am sure when you have them all, you will be able to make an informed consent. Just remember too, that if you do go over to visit Fale, he may want to come back to NZ, his home where you and he have lived. You should be prepared to take him back with you. lots of love, prayers, hugs, Zoe


My thinking exactly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


NanaCaren said:


> Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I got my sums today- if it is as I think- no. one, clear the bills, no, two, start saving. Certainly it works out at enough for one person to survive quite well, even with my high rent! The visa I am looking at allows unlimited travel in and out over a 5 year period.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Shirley. It is probably caused by the weather change. We;ve been ridiculously warm and then it was below freezing this a.m. I. know to those of you in Canaca and other places that isn't that cold bur for a southerner it was cold. Feeling a bit better and know it will let up.



Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Have popped in and out some today. Have had a horrible sinus headache and couldn't even knit without messing up the simplest stitches. DH brought home some med for me and I'm beginning to feel a bit better. May try to knit a little.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What size yarn and needle did you use? I really like that look better than the test I did. 


NanaCaren said:


> Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I liked it better than mine too. Have asked NanaCaren what size yarn and needle she used. It seems to fit closer.



Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Right! I couldn't think of his name - it was so well done. I believe there was one right after the war too - Claudette Colbert seems to be sitting in my mind but I may be way off base.

I was only a child then but saw it with my Mom.



Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't that the picture where the Australian women were held captive in a prisoner of war camp and walked hundreds of miles. It absolutely was enthralled with that picture. I was thinking about it recently as there was an English movie that was much the same without the walk. I think a lot of the women were English in a town called Alice as I believe some were taken prisoner when Singapore fell. I would love to see it again. I can't remember who starred in it but it was a wonderful picture.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note, Julie, want you to know you've been on my mind all day.. keeping you in thoughts and prayers. 
I'm wiped out, haven't done much today but trying to get a bit better organized in the food department. Did an inventory of the freezers and mercy, had no idea what all I had. Tomorrow will get the pantry done, thank goodness it is a small one so not a lot stocked for sure. 
Trying to take at least one thing a day off my to do list. Got a hint that if you write it on a calendar or a day planner then you are more likely to get it done. So picked up a planner wrote today's goal down and tomorrows. I just hope I can stick to the routine, of course I won't have a chore to do everyday, but at least two or three days a week will have something that needs to be done.
I'll make thing easy of course, today C did most of the work, I wrote it all down and decided how to organize things so I could find them. C will help with the pantry also, so I'll hold down a bar stool and try to control a pen and paper, LOL. 
She is shooing me off to bed, it is late for me, so will say good night and sweet dreams. 
Keeping all in my prayers always,
Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


Very simple knitting and light reading- you will not be concntrating well for a while after.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note, Julie, want you to know you've been on my mind all day.. keeping you in thoughts and prayers.
> I'm wiped out, haven't done much today but trying to get a bit better organized in the food department. Did an inventory of the freezers and mercy, had no idea what all I had. Tomorrow will get the pantry done, thank goodness it is a small one so not a lot stocked for sure.
> Trying to take at least one thing a day off my to do list. Got a hint that if you write it on a calendar or a day planner then you are more likely to get it done. So picked up a planner wrote today's goal down and tomorrows. I just hope I can stick to the routine, of course I won't have a chore to do everyday, but at least two or three days a week will have something that needs to be done.
> I'll make thing easy of course, today C did most of the work, I wrote it all down and decided how to organize things so I could find them. C will help with the pantry also, so I'll hold down a bar stool and try to control a pen and paper, LOL.
> ...


That is kind of you Marianne! I just wish Lupe would hurry up and call. I have tried the numbers I have but can't get through.
Marianne -you go carefully, girl! not undertaking too much?
None the less it is good to be organised! Are you managing to get any knitting done? Or is no, one priority sorting out the food? prayers here- for your continued wellness!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.


Nice mitt!

**
thanks to all for the compliments and the well-wishes. It would be nice to have something for the extra pocket change. I will believe the opportunity when it/she actually contacts me. ::crosses fingers::


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks and Gwen, thank you for your concern. It feels like we have an impossible situation. Lupe is talking of Uncle not knowing his way to the toilet- but he is not in just the one house, he is being looked after in three houses- which with the memory problems is not surprising he is muddled- And people are probably not as patient with him as I have been.


He needs to be on one place only- moving between houses is far too confusing for him.
David's mother is getting very confused and forgetful as well. His sister keeps taking his Mum to Melbourne to stay with them and she comes back very confused. It is clearly the worst possible thing for her but as my daughter said her daughter needs her so off she goes. And she doesn't listen to anyone once she has made up her mind- so her mother is unable to stand up to her now . So across to melbourne she keeps going. And we had the same toilet issue at Christmas- she couldn't find the toilet in the house she has lived in for about 10 years, she was looking for it in the bathroom instead of a separate room next door.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm not asking a question about the Toe Up Sock class Darowil is teaching just need to brag about her teaching and wanted all to hear. I took a Magic Loop Toe Up class at the LYS awhile back. It was a small group so very personalized. I completed the class and socks but could never get it going well again by myself. The way Darowil has explained the casting on is so clear! I've done what is called Judy's Magic Cast On before whic this seems to be pretty much the same BUT just the way Darowil has demonstrated in pictures and text is so much easier to understand. Thank You and 3 cheers for Darowil!


Thank you Gwenie- I'm sitting grinning! It's great to know that I am helping some- I've done anything like this before so wasn't sure how it would go. But I'm enjoying it. Angora is really excited too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks and Gwen, thank you for your concern. It feels like we have an impossible situation. Lupe is talking of Uncle not knowing his way to the toilet- but he is not in just the one house, he is being looked after in three houses- which with the memory problems is not surprising he is muddled- And people are probably not as patient with him as I have been.
> ...


The toilet problem-i.e., finding it seems very common. It may suit the others to have your Mum go to them, but it would not seem especially helpful. Because of the amount of muddle caused.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Oh, stars & moon - we are up to 41 pages. I'm not going to try to catch up. I just say if you are ill or doing poorly, good healing mojo thoughts your way. If you are doing great, keep going!
> 
> I had a fun time with friends this weekend. We hit up a couple of fiber and thrift stores. I managed not to really add to my stash with purchases.
> 
> ...


It wwould have been interesting to see the different needles sizes and how they knitted up! It is a great colour- but maybe a bit too much like two blues for me. When I was growing up I was the only one who supported the football team that I still follow. Th eothers all followed my mothers example and went for the team nicknamed the Double Blues- and my dear siblings delighted in teasing me about my team who rarely won a game.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


And as the rubber hits the road it is less clear that the decison is right, tht maybe there are too many difficulties for it to work and this means that the heart is even more impacted. Of course you have a heavy heart and miss him. Just remember that God is holding you in his hands through all this- he loves and cares for you. Your head may still be right, at this stage you just don't know and with the unsureness that goes with all this it makes it even harder for you. And we are here supporting and praying for you through it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Thanks,Darowil. At least I have time on my side, got a little bit of my travelling vine done, but the afternoon is sticky, and I may rest again. Time to watch a little telly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> Thanks rookie- still waiting to find out what my fortnightly payment will be- perhaps a phone call later today! The suggestion is that they look for a unit for us. Sounds a bit cramped- but I guess that happens to a lot of us as we get older.


Sydney is very expensive- whereabouts are they? not that I know Sydney well but I do know some people over there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1
Now to get DH one knit as he wants one too. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Biggest compliment they could give me. :-)[/quote said:


> My SIL came back saying he wanted me to knit a jumper with a reindeer on it, but was concerned abpout chritmas beinghot here. After Maryanne he is the person most likely to ask for something from me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jules i am so glad you have decided to go over. i think you need a face to face and acess the situation. you will be able to take the pups won't you?


We have very strict quaretine rules and I think it 6 months quarantine for animals coming into the country. I suspect at the expense of the owners though I don't know for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I know a bit more now about the visas, and costs, now, so I guess just gradually go fact gathering, I will check with the airline about freight costs- there are a lotof books I would like to keep... thanks for that Pup lover!


Shipping would be a cheaper option, this is not done through the Post Office though for larger amounts. Daivd organised it when we moved to the UK abd clearly the companies will be different but he would know what to look for to find out prices.

But don't commit yourself to anything yet. Its far too soon to commit to moving over here, visit first and gather info yourself rather than through Lupe. Look at what you will get pension wise and costs in Sydney- as I said Sydney is expensive.


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Pup Lover, You are on my mind this evening! Hopes and prayers that all goes well tomorrow (Wed.)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.


that is lovely


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just found this on my facebook ....just for a laugh...enjoy


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Found these in another section of KP Fancy socks

http://library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1103934823327-201/January13_BKWA1_4+Jacket.pdf


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.
> ...


  Thank you. You are most welcome, It knit up pretty quickly after I got past the row I kept reading wrong.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


 Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I liked it better than mine too. Have asked NanaCaren what size yarn and needle she used. It seems to fit closer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliments.  I used 3.25mm/US#3 dpns. Scrumptious DK/Worsted by Fyberspates in Plum that I got while in London.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm watching on the BBC the building of the railways in Britain & Canada, it's very interesting, not least because the history of the banks strikes a familiar tone. The railway building in Canada in particular seems to have brought Britain to it's knees.
> We were supposed to be going out to dinner tonight, my Trefoil group's Christmas dinner, but an hour before we were due to leave we got a call to say that the area that we were going to was snowed under, so it's been postponed. Fortunately we've not had too much more here, however it's snowing softly now & could come down faster tonight.
> 
> Tessa


Our little corner of the west coast seems to be the only bit of the UK not to have snow. There's a light covering on the hills around us and the Isle of Arran looks really beautiful, but not a snowflake here even though it's freezing! My Gran used to say it was too cold for snow - don't know if that's got any truth in it or not?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.
> ...


Thank you. I have my fingers crossed for you too, I do hope it works out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.


Looks great, love the colour! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have popped in and out some today. Have had a horrible sinus headache and couldn't even knit without messing up the simplest stitches. DH brought home some med for me and I'm beginning to feel a bit better. May try to knit a little.


Hope that headache shifts fast!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am working on Sorlenna' s mitts also and am enjoying making them and learning to use dpns. here are pictures now an I will post them finished though that will not be till after I am home. need to finish getting ready. love and hugs to all!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am working on Sorlenna' s mitts also and am enjoying making them and learning to use dpns. here are pictures now an I will post them finished though that will not be till after I am home. need to finish getting ready. love and hugs to all!


Thinking about you today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.
> ...


Thank you.  it knits up very easily as long as you don't misread the instructions.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching on the BBC the building of the railways in Britain & Canada, it's very interesting, not least because the history of the banks strikes a familiar tone. The railway building in Canada in particular seems to have brought Britain to it's knees.
> ...


I can remember days when Mum would say it was to cold to snow. Like this morning it is -13F/-25C with the wind chill it is -30F/ -34C. It is expected to get even colder as the day goes on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.
> ...


Thank you  One of my favorite colors. The daughter in law to be has hinted that she really likes them and in that color as well. Hers will have to be a bit different shade of purple.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am working on Sorlenna' s mitts also and am enjoying making them and learning to use dpns. here are pictures now an I will post them finished though that will not be till after I am home. need to finish getting ready. love and hugs to all!


Very lovely, love the color too. :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am working on Sorlenna' s mitts also and am enjoying making them and learning to use dpns. here are pictures now an I will post them finished though that will not be till after I am home. need to finish getting ready. love and hugs to all!


Oh, I so love this color! They are going to be just great!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


If the weather is a bit too sticky in NZ how could you cope in Aussie? I don't think you will be able to afford a place in each country & Australia is hot & expensive. Take things slowly & don't make any moves till you're sure. Big hugs,

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Those mitts are lovely, Surlenna. I think I might knit them for my younger DD. for next Xnas, probably in the same colour as Pup Lover, classy!

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


It is called Rose Meadow [2560]. I had a long talk last night with a good friend, it has helped clear my thinking a bit. I will not be rushing into any decisions, I have too much at stake- and as I started to realise what happens to me when Fale goes- how are his family going to react then, and how could I start all over again in NZ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I know a bit more now about the visas, and costs, now, so I guess just gradually go fact gathering, I will check with the airline about freight costs- there are a lotof books I would like to keep... thanks for that Pup lover!
> ...


A couple of responses here, darowil, I am not sure Ringo would handle the heat- like me he is a cool weather guy, Regards moving to Sydney, there are quite a few points I have yet to get information on, I have realised I can't morally go for NZ Citizenship when planning to leave the country. I need to know if and how long my pension would be payable for. I am back to thinking that the best plan is to save for as prolonged a visit as I can afford. All in all I think it is something that in other circumstances, might be doable, but that I would end up losing most of the things I bought for myself with my father's money- including my puppy, I have just started getting properly settled at church, whereas in Sydney I would have to start all over again- I would never get a medical practice like the one I have here, My daughter suggested a list of the pros and cons- I need to sit down and do that.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kate B--I was reading about your question regarding the possibility of the weather being too cold to snow. The info I found says that it cannot happen that way. What actually happens is that the atmosphere simply gets too dry and holds insufficient moisture needed to cause snow.

Makes sense to me that the moister air has already lost its moisture and, therefore, no snow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


a very important thing to consider- very much one of the cons.
Don't know the area at all- though it is a long out from the CBD, but that is not likely to be an issue. 
But you really must not rush into anything but find out the options. And try to get over there at least for a while if only to talk your husband and see if you can find out what he really wants. 
Bronwens suggestion of pros and cons is a good one- of all the options that come up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Thanks Tessa! I certainly can't afford two places- and don't really want to move from my house here. I am going to check out the Beeb's take on the world and head back to bed soon. One of the worst decisions would be how much of my stash I could afford to take with me. the hardest would be the books and knitting magazines. back to normal today- start with the INR test, a little unexpected money so I might treat myself to some sushi. and some vegetables.Need to get my cauliflower soup started.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not asking a question about the Toe Up Sock class Darowil is teaching just need to brag about her teaching and wanted all to hear. I took a Magic Loop Toe Up class at the LYS awhile back. It was a small group so very personalized. I completed the class and socks but could never get it going well again by myself. The way Darowil has explained the casting on is so clear! I've done what is called Judy's Magic Cast On before whic this seems to be pretty much the same BUT just the way Darowil has demonstrated in pictures and text is so much easier to understand. Thank You and 3 cheers for Darowil!
> ...


I wish I could have started this with you.. maybe next time? I do knit some but it has to be simple as my brain is still not functioning well on the medicines. Talked with the doctors about it and they promise when I get off the meds I will be back to normal. Most likely about 2 more weeks on the heavy stuff (the one that makes me soooooo sleepy) I have to confess that I have watched videos on how to do the magic loop, well started watching, when I see 2 circulars I just shake my head and rush away.. the dpns made sense to me. I promise I will give it a try as soon as I am able to make sense of ANYTHING, LOL :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I too am heading to bed- see if I can tonight rather than tomorrow morning (I have 15minutes in which to achieve this!).
BTW I too have completed one of Sorlennas mittens- in fact it is part of the reason why I am still up, I was so close to finsihed. However at this stage I don't know hwere my camera charger is so a photo will need to wait- until I either fins it or decide to work hoew to download from my phone- its hard enough remembering how to take photos on it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Marianne they remain up all the time. ALthough they will be closed this only means that you can't post questions there anymore. And I'm sure I can manage to answer questions you might have if you try it later   

You need to be patient- its probably very good as it helps make sure you don't do too much!
Must run- less than 10 minutes now until Thursday.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Julie, I have been following your story and I have to say that making a list of pro's and cons is a good idea. I am sending you lots of hugs and positive energy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[/quote]

Thanks Tessa! I certainly can't afford two places- and don't really want to move from my house here. I am going to check out the Beeb's take on the world and head back to bed soon. One of the worst decisions would be how much of my stash I could afford to take with me. the hardest would be the books and knitting magazines. back to normal today- start with the INR test, a little unexpected money so I might treat myself to some sushi. and some vegetables.Need to get my cauliflower soup started.[/quote]

I have nothing to add but agree that you shouldn't rush into anything! Either way it's a hard decision. But perhaps if you can talk with Fale face to face, the decision won't be as hard as we all think!
Hugs and prayers,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am working on Sorlenna' s mitts also and am enjoying making them and learning to use dpns. here are pictures now an I will post them finished though that will not be till after I am home. need to finish getting ready. love and hugs to all!


Those are lovely...love the color!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note, Julie, want you to know you've been on my mind all day.. keeping you in thoughts and prayers.
> I'm wiped out, haven't done much today but trying to get a bit better organized in the food department. Did an inventory of the freezers and mercy, had no idea what all I had. Tomorrow will get the pantry done, thank goodness it is a small one so not a lot stocked for sure.
> Trying to take at least one thing a day off my to do list. Got a hint that if you write it on a calendar or a day planner then you are more likely to get it done. So picked up a planner wrote today's goal down and tomorrows. I just hope I can stick to the routine, of course I won't have a chore to do everyday, but at least two or three days a week will have something that needs to be done.
> I'll make thing easy of course, today C did most of the work, I wrote it all down and decided how to organize things so I could find them. C will help with the pantry also, so I'll hold down a bar stool and try to control a pen and paper, LOL.
> ...


You are such a dynamo!!!! I'm glad C is there to keep you under control so you won't over-do. But since I understand you're the chief COOK in the household, I know she's glad you're up to cooking!
Take care and hope you had a good night's rest.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Sweet!! Get some good sleep, sweet dreams and I'll check it out :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Julie, I have been following your story and I have to say that making a list of pro's and cons is a good idea. I am sending you lots of hugs and positive energy.


Hey Silverowl, haven't seen you on, hope all is well on your side of the pond. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts for sure. Full moon is coming and know I'll be holding you close during that time. 
Loves and Hugs my friend :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> You are such a dynamo!!!! I'm glad C is there to keep you under control so you won't over-do. But since I understand you're the chief COOK in the household, I know she's glad you're up to cooking!
> Take care and hope you had a good night's rest.
> JuneK


I had to find out what all we had as I know C had been buying as she needed and not bothering with the freezer supply :| She did use up all the meals I had frozen in advance, so now I'll have to start restocking those for nights I just don't want to cook! She reminds me constantly to sit and rest and I do as I do tire out easily. Today I am going to just "chill" as the "head nurse" here (known as C ;-) ) heard me complain about my knee and leg last night. I did receive 2 new games for my Wii that I haven't tried yet also have several movies that friends gave me. I am going to make the chicken pot pie recipe that Sam shared with us for out dinner tonight, cannot wait for that!! Will have to go and stock up on some fresh veggies tomorrow as they say we have a chance for wintery mix on Friday, I don't like to shop on weekends as the lines are longer and the veggies are picked over early. I am still wondering how C managed to build a supply of cream of mushroom and cream of chicken soups, I usually have one can of each in the pantry, I looked last night and counted 12 of each :shock: when I asked she said.. well, Don always had me buy a can of each when I went to the store :lol: Problem was she went to the store most everyday :roll: Oh well, I'll use them all eventually :thumbup: 
I've rattled on long enough, Ben called and looks like he has a job, will know more on Friday! Daniel received another promotion, now is salary with a nice size raise plus they cover more of his insurance costs has a title and will now have an office rather than a cubical!! He was so cute, the sound of his voice was like when he would come home with a good grade in school. Proud of my boys and what they are achieving in their lives!! Oh Daniel and 2 of his friends are now giving up their lunch hours and helping at the Senior Citizens center, they are teaching those interested in learning how to use computers. Some just have questions about emails and such or how to find out things on the internet, he said he got the idea because of my Mom needing so much help. They do this once a week and will go more often if they get a call. 
C is up and fussing that I need to have breakfast and take my meds. 
Have a wonderful day/evening/night.. 
Loves, Hugs and many prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Found these in another section of KP Fancy socks
> 
> http://library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1103934823327-201/January13_BKWA1_4+Jacket.pdf


I like those; I'm saving that one for a possible stash buster.

**
I heard about the just bitter cold up in NY. A friend told me that her kids' school delayed opening 2 hours because it was 18 below zero at the time. I was just floored at only a delay, but I live in Texas - this would make folks run screaming...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Thanks Silver owl! Hugs and all positive energy gratefully received! I just must sit down and make my list. But my feeling has swung around to the point of realising how much I would lose if I do relocate. I think probably better to think of holidays with him. I would qualify for one visa- that would give me unlimited entry over a 5 year period. But I would have to sort out something for the dogs. Need to talk again with my daughter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Tessa! I certainly can't afford two places- and don't really want to move from my house here. I am going to check out the Beeb's take on the world and head back to bed soon. One of the worst decisions would be how much of my stash I could afford to take with me. the hardest would be the books and knitting magazines. back to normal today- start with the INR test, a little unexpected money so I might treat myself to some sushi. and some vegetables.Need to get my cauliflower soup started.[/quote]

I have nothing to add but agree that you shouldn't rush into anything! Either way it's a hard decision. But perhaps if you can talk with Fale face to face, the decision won't be as hard as we all think!
Hugs and prayers,
JuneK[/quote]

Dear June- a hurried decision is just not possible, which is just as well. I hope to make a few more fact-finding phone calls today. I really wish it were easier to get in contact with him- I have a number but it never connects.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.


This is wonderful Caren - I just love the design Sorlenna -


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > OK caught up to page 48- are these expenses just for a visit Julie or to go over for a significant length of time??? I am such a homebody - I've been to Mexico and that is a far "out of country" I have ever been... My pot roast is smelling good - I should go see what DH wants with... I am ready for a quiet evening - I need to finish a cord for my latest hat and then start on a hooded scarf for DD's BFF. I will try to check back later this evening - hope all is calm and everyone is happy and healthy!! Good thoughts to those facing challenges - luv-AZ
> ...


Yes commitments - and again that may dictate where you live - I do understand.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.
> ...


The pattern is so feminine - I could see these very dressy for a night out - most are much sportier.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Well that sounds encouraging - and maybe gives you a little breathing room timewise????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is Sorlenna, finally finished it.
> ...


Thank you  #4 daughter thinks I need to make her a pair with a matching scarf.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am working on Sorlenna' s mitts also and am enjoying making them and learning to use dpns. here are pictures now an I will post them finished though that will not be till after I am home. need to finish getting ready. love and hugs to all!


They are coming along nicely - thinking of you this morning-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Now I have had time to think a bit further forward- I don't want to end up in Australia totally unable to survive- what happens if the family says their commitment has ended when Fale dies, assuming I don't go first?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


B has the right idea about the list - it is often an eye opener. And you are right to consider how you would feel if you lost Fale and were there in the midst of his family- you really don't know how they would respond in that situation. I hope that you just take your time and not rush any decisions - perhaps just extending Fale's visit and temporary status would be the best solution while you sort things out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


And someone has just pointed out an error in the numbering of the top ruffle rounds, so it may not have been you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


My highest immediate priority is sorting Ringo and his flea allergy. Because he sleeps on my bed- which I like- I don't want to end up infested too. I want to invest in Garlic oil, and tea tree oil. The visa will be around $450 NZ, so that will be quite a lot of saving- I will probably have to go in initially on a tourist visa. because there is always the dogs to be looked after.
I have also an invitation to go to Pekapeka north of Wellington, to stay a few days with one of my friends of longest standing- this will be for our spring. When all you 'northerners' are heading into autumn. I need to locate my young helper- who has been doing my grass for me- I know she is back from Perth- must check what she is up to- she loves facebook!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


My error was with the kfbf, I was only doing kfb. I felt rather silly when I got it right. I missed the miss numbered rounds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Managing to avoid the situation at the moment- KP is great for that- time for some breakfast.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on Sorlenna' s mitts also and am enjoying making them and learning to use dpns. here are pictures now an I will post them finished though that will not be till after I am home. need to finish getting ready. love and hugs to all!
> ...


I love how they are coming along--and I hope all goes even better than expected today.

{{{{{JULIE}}}}} One step at a time...

Today will likely be a long day, having been off yesterday but working today--I did finish another of the mates for a different mitt pattern and have someone testing that one. I need to take my own advice and not try to do three things at once...!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Hugs appreciated, and right back atcha! I need to sort out the yarn for the mitts- should be back at the emporium, on Wednesday afternoon. Got to look out some DK for a swap I said I would do- she was talking of Alpaca but I don't think it will be! Having the last of my bacon, with a scrambled egg, and tomato and my rye bread. A couple of days ago I was so spaced out I forgot to put the yeast in the machine- ended up with a brick. First real bread disaster I have had for a long time!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Redkimba wrote:I heard about the just bitter cold up in NY. A friend told me that her kids' school delayed opening 2 hours because it was 18 below zero at the time. I was just floored at only a delay, but I live in Texas - this would make folks run screaming...[/quote]

Here in NE Ohio (south of those in upstate NY) schools in our part of the county have not been in session for 2 days so far because of temps and wind-chills down to double digits below 0*F. Combined with the colds/upper respiratory problems in our house, Tim has not been to school since the 11th of this month. Fortunately, we've finished what homework came home last Friday so he's not too far behind the rest of his class.

We've had some snow but not nearly as much as we had earlier in the month so we've lost the insulating factor of the snow in this deep cold spell.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Redkimba wrote:I heard about the just bitter cold up in NY. A friend told me that her kids' school delayed opening 2 hours because it was 18 below zero at the time. I was just floored at only a delay, but I live in Texas - this would make folks run screaming...


Here in NE Ohio (south of those in upstate NY) schools in our part of the county have not been in session for 2 days so far because of temps and wind-chills down to double digits below 0*F. Combined with the colds/upper respiratory problems in our house, Tim has not been to school since the 11th of this month. Fortunately, we've finished what homework came home last Friday so he's not too far behind the rest of his class.

We've had some snow but not nearly as much as we had earlier in the month so we've lost the insulating factor of the snow in this deep cold spell.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

interesting!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I remember one year we missed a lot of school because of the cold--the heaters couldn't keep the school building warm enough for us to safely be there. That was in the late 70s, I think.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I remember one year we missed a lot of school because of the cold--the heaters couldn't keep the school building warm enough for us to safely be there. That was in the late 70s, I think.


I can remember sitting in a classroom in a small school with 1 classroom in Inverness back in the late 50's,youngest kids at front oldest kids at back,(1 teacher teaching all levals) sitting with our coats and hats and gloves on, a fire burning in the grate, trying to defrost our frozen milk, and it was never ever suggested that the school close because of the weather,we just had to get on with it


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes told me about adblockplus and it is a miracle. Not a single ad on my KP or KTP pages. I love, love, love it. 
Thank you so much Agnes. It was so easy that I thought I hadn't even done it but all the ads are gone.

This was in response to a topic I did about an ad saying 3 people had unfriended me. They made it look personal and the first time I saw it I wondered why 3 people on KP had unfriended me and how hurtful, but when I went to look at it it was gone. Thank goodness. It is an ad and people say probably not even from what they are making it look like, a FB ad, but just trying to get info from us.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good day, everyone! I did not even turn my computer on yesterday. Today, I pulled up the KPT on my school computer to see what I have missed. So much going on. I have a class coming shortly, so I better go, but I do hope to get back later!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Julie, when all is said and done and you have evaluated everything that is at war in your head and heart, you will ultimately arrive at what is best for you in any conceivable set of circumstances. Never doubt that this will be made clear to you eventually and please try to let go of the pain and frustration that make this all so much more confusing. I wish you peace and clarity my friend, and to follow your heart that will show you the way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Thank you Gingerwitch! It will certainly be a good day when I feel I have both peace and clarity. It was good to talk with my friend last night. I hope sometime soon to talk it through both with Bronwen, and my brother, who is very good at coming up with lateral thinking. Must head out soon for my blood test. however the more I think about it, the more I feel I would be better to stay put. You never know Fale may get himself back here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene did you have to restart to get this program to work? I just went and installed it and still am getting ads.



Angora1 said:


> Agnes told me about adblockplus and it is a miracle. Not a single ad on my KP or KTP pages. I love, love, love it.
> Thank you so much Agnes. It was so easy that I thought I hadn't even done it but all the ads are gone.
> 
> This was in response to a topic I did about an ad saying 3 people had unfriended me. They made it look personal and the first time I saw it I wondered why 3 people on KP had unfriended me and how hurtful, but when I went to look at it it was gone. Thank goodness. It is an ad and people say probably not even from what they are making it look like, a FB ad, but just trying to get info from us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Loving the new pic, Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you! I was long overdue for a hair cut and had it done today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you! I was long overdue for a hair cut and had it done today.


I've been saying for a long time (um, years, actually) that I'm going to get a haircut and haven't done it yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely to see your smiling face, Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie. I have been praying for you for help in making your decisions right now. I am so glad you are kind of stepping back and exploring various options and not rushing through this no matter how pushed you must be feeling. Wish there was a way I could be there physically to help you but in reality prayer is probably the best guidance I can offer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

dummy double post...I'm becoming the double post queen!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene did you have to restart to get this program to work? I just went and installed it and still am getting ads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe I did restart. Try that and see. I did do all the updates on my Firefox first and then made sure I installed the compatible version of adbloc. Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you! I was long overdue for a hair cut and had it done today.


You look lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Today is going to be a day of cleaning and getting a meal ready. Guess those days just keep happening. :roll: Hope all are well and ...

Pup lover....thinking of you. :wink:

Julie... you are on my mind. Know this will take time. Like the list of pros and cons and that will be more complete after you get to visit.

I do pray for all of you on KTP. Hope you will all ahve a wonderful day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm actually growing it out but still needed to have some shape to it. It was much longer before the cancer which thinned it out and I decided to go very short. But I've always flip flopped between short and long hair. Here's a pic from 3 years ago with it longer.


Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Why thank you! I was long overdue for a hair cut and had it done today.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm actually growing it out but still needed to have some shape to it. It was much longer before the cancer which thinned it out and I decided to go very short. But I've always flip flopped between short and long hair. Here's a pic from 3 years ago with it longer.
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


Wow, beautiful. :thumbup: Lovely lady and so nice to see your smile. I've missed out on most of today, is the cast off?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene did you have to restart to get this program to work? I just went and installed it and still am getting ads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes you have to shut down your internet connection, wait a couple of seconds, and then restart it. It then makes the necessary changes and gets you to choose what country you are in. Hope that helps. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cast comes off next Mon on the 28th. In the meantime I'm squishing bag balm down it to get rid of the scaling skin...gross!


Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually growing it out but still needed to have some shape to it. It was much longer before the cancer which thinned it out and I decided to go very short. But I've always flip flopped between short and long hair. Here's a pic from 3 years ago with it longer.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've downloaded it twice now. (the adblock software) Done an install AND shut it down waited then rebooted and I'm still getting ads. Also double checked that my system would support it. Going to fiddle with it some more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I finally got it to work (adblockerpro) For some reason the site I had selected from wasn't functioning correctly so I found it at another site, still free and am set to go now. No more annoying ads!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anyone heard how PupLover is doing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WONDERful!!! Please let her know we are thrilled and will continue to pray for a speedy recovery. Hugs to you for keeping us posted.


Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


I am so pleased to hear that. I am sending her lots healing energy. Send her our best wishes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


Thank you for letting us know how she is doing. Healing thoughts being sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WONDERful!!! Please let her know we are thrilled and will continue to pray for a speedy recovery. Hugs to you for keeping us posted.
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> ...


 :thumbup: Thanks so much for the update! Tell her we are thinking of her and sending healing thoughts!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


That is great news. We are all sending prayers for a speedy recovery. Thank you for keeping us in the loop. Hope we have further updates as things progress.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you! I was long overdue for a hair cut and had it done today.


Cute cut Gwen!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm actually growing it out but still needed to have some shape to it. It was much longer before the cancer which thinned it out and I decided to go very short. But I've always flip flopped between short and long hair. Here's a pic from 3 years ago with it longer.
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


I like the new cut on you - your other picture with the bob is about as short as I have been in 20 years - DH has always liked the long "biker chick" look.... and now I am just so used to being able to put it in a braid or pony tail that I'm afraid to cut it!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


Great news!!! Thanks so much for the update - your Mom is a sweetheart and we are all wishing her the best possible outcome.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I finally got it to work (adblockerpro) For some reason the site I had selected from wasn't functioning correctly so I found it at another site, still free and am set to go now. No more annoying ads!


I'm so happy for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


Thank you so much Pup lover's son. We appreciate you letting us know so very much. How wonderful to know, such a relief, that the surgery went well. You tell I am happy and doing the Happy Dance for her since I know she can't do it.
:thumbup:

Pup lover, you had an amazingly quick time of getting into surgery. Good doctors, and now you will heal and may you have a complete and quick recovery. Prayers that it will be quicker than even expected. :wink: 
Hugs and love


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great news, Puplover! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My goal had been to retire with the "biker chick" hair but then with the "C" it just didn't work that way. I still look admiringly at the long braids on women but doubt I'll get that way. DH could care less as long as I have hair...says he can be the only baldy unless it is due to illness. LOL

quote=AZ Sticks]


Gweniepooh said:


> I'm actually growing it out but still needed to have some shape to it. It was much longer before the cancer which thinned it out and I decided to go very short. But I've always flip flopped between short and long hair. Here's a pic from 3 years ago with it longer.
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


I like the new cut on you - your other picture with the bob is about as short as I have been in 20 years - DH has always liked the long "biker chick" look.... and now I am just so used to being able to put it in a braid or pony tail that I'm afraid to cut it!![/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My goal had been to retire with the "biker chick" hair but then with the "C" it just didn't work that way. I still look admiringly at the long braids on women but doubt I'll get that way. DH could care less as long as I have hair...says he can be the only baldy unless it is due to illness. LOL


When my kids were little, I had very short hair--husband was gone a lot and some days I was lucky to get a shower, much less have time to fool with my hair...I cut it myself and used the barber shears I used on my son. He used to complain about it but I told him when he had grown his out to long hair like he wanted me to have, we'd talk about it again!

The past few years, though, I've just more or less let it go and not done much at all (don't even have bangs now). I tend to go ponytail when it's hot weather and it does keep me warmer in winter. I guess if I get a cut now, I'll have to knit myself a scarf or two.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > My goal had been to retire with the "biker chick" hair but then with the "C" it just didn't work that way. I still look admiringly at the long braids on women but doubt I'll get that way. DH could care less as long as I have hair...says he can be the only baldy unless it is due to illness. LOL
> ...


I used to have my hair down to my waist, after I cut it I had to wear sweaters to keep warm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My oldest grand daughter (13) had hair down to her waist and over Christmas break she had over 9 inches cut off and donated it to Locks of Love. She loos so cute (and older) with the shoulder brushing length and I am so proud of her doing the donation.



NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My oldest grand daughter (13) had hair down to her waist and over Christmas break she had over 9 inches cut off and donated it to Locks of Love. She loos so cute (and older) with the shoulder brushing length and I am so proud of her doing the donation.


My oldest DD has donated hers--youngest is now growing hers out with that idea--I have thought about it but not sure if they'll take my hair (not sure if it's good enough condition).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


That is such good news- thank you for letting us know!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


That is wonderful news. Praying for her speedy recovery from the surgery.
Many thanks for letting us know.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know - so glad that things went well. Wishing you all a peaceful night---I'm sure it's been a very long anxious day. Wish your Mom well and let her know we're thinking of her and keeping the prayers coming.


Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice hair cut, Gwen....I have to schedule an appointment to have mine done...I always wait too long and am always so much happier when my hair is shorter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My oldest grand daughter (13) had hair down to her waist and over Christmas break she had over 9 inches cut off and donated it to Locks of Love. She loos so cute (and older) with the shoulder brushing length and I am so proud of her doing the donation.
> 
> Two of my daughters donated hair to Locks of Love through their school. I think it is a very worthy cause.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > My oldest grand daughter (13) had hair down to her waist and over Christmas break she had over 9 inches cut off and donated it to Locks of Love. She loos so cute (and older) with the shoulder brushing length and I am so proud of her doing the donation.
> ...


I couldn't donate mine it had been colored.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Curious to know what the Locks of Love are?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


I've gotten mixed answers on this, and the only info I can find for local salons shows just one and the info is from 2008! The site says lightened hair won't work but dyed hair will. It's so confusing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Curious to know what the Locks of Love are?


It's an organization that makes wigs from donated hair for children who have lost theirs, to illness or alopecia or other things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Curious to know what the Locks of Love are?
> ...


Right, very worthy!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pup lovers son - thank you thank you thank you for such good news. We have all been thinking of your Mom today. Many prayers for your family.

Gwenie -LOVE your new "do"! But then you look fabulous in long hair too.

Julie - (((((((((HUGS))))))))). I am still trying to catch up but I do understand your concerns. Pontuf sends you and Ringo a big sloppy kiss.

Solena I love the glove. The yarn is beautiful. Where can I find the pattern? If it's available.

DH and I are still down with the flu!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pup lovers son - thank you thank you thank you for such good news. We have all been thinking of your Mom today. Many prayers for your family.
> 
> Gwenie -LOVE your new "do"! But then you look fabulous in long hair too.
> 
> ...


A great big pat for Pontuf! Sloppy puppy kisses are great! Trying to keep busy for my workshop. That has been a nasty bout of flu!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Solena I love the glove. The yarn is beautiful. Where can I find the pattern? If it's available.
> 
> DH and I are still down with the flu!


Thanks--my testers chose their yarn quite well! I have a few tweaks and edits before releasing the pattern into the wild. lol

Hope you and DH are mending and back to 100% very soon!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cast comes off next Mon on the 28th. In the meantime I'm squishing bag balm down it to get rid of the scaling skin...gross!
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


You look great Gwennie-- I think it is awesome.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My goal had been to retire with the "biker chick" hair but then with the "C" it just didn't work that way. I still look admiringly at the long braids on women but doubt I'll get that way. DH could care less as long as I have hair...says he can be the only baldy unless it is due to illness. LOL
> 
> quote=AZ Sticks]
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Well mine isn't as thick as it used to be - but it will probably stay in a skinny braid!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > My goal had been to retire with the "biker chick" hair but then with the "C" it just didn't work that way. I still look admiringly at the long braids on women but doubt I'll get that way. DH could care less as long as I have hair...says he can be the only baldy unless it is due to illness. LOL
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My oldest grand daughter (13) had hair down to her waist and over Christmas break she had over 9 inches cut off and donated it to Locks of Love. She loos so cute (and older) with the shoulder brushing length and I am so proud of her doing the donation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should be so proud , that is a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > My oldest grand daughter (13) had hair down to her waist and over Christmas break she had over 9 inches cut off and donated it to Locks of Love. She loos so cute (and older) with the shoulder brushing length and I am so proud of her doing the donation.
> ...


I considered it but was told they don't take grey hair!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pup lovers son - thank you thank you thank you for such good news. We have all been thinking of your Mom today. Many prayers for your family.
> 
> Gwenie -LOVE your new "do"! But then you look fabulous in long hair too.
> 
> ...


Oh Pontuf this is taking a long time to get over- so sorry you are still fighting it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This is the third try at posting -- if the other one shows up just ignore it -I figure it is floating around in cyberspace somewhere. 
Anyway. I am really tired tonight - had a busy stressful day. visited the hospital for 3 hours with my dil's sister who is coming along very well. Heard from the family they are having a wonderful time in Disneyland.

then I have been working on my socks and have one nearly finished- I am really happy with them. It is a completely different way of doing socks than I am used to but I am really happy with what I have learned from Darowil.

Rachel (other manager) and I are ecstatic - we passed the *l500 mark (number of users) who have subscribed to our workshops section*!. I had hoped to reach this number around the end of the year but thought we might never reach it at all - so I wish Rachel (prismaticr) were closer so we could share some wine. She is in NJ and I am in Calgary so not much chance! Actually I am having a glass of  chocolate milk (not very exciting but I think wine - even a little bit would put me right under tonight)

I just added more beautiful lace projects from our Winter's Mirage lace workshop (all students' work) -to the Parade and here is the link. please feel free to check them out-- our teacher is absolutely marvelous.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html

I also want to say how happy I am about pup lover coming through the surgery so well, thanks to her son. Also Gwen, I hope you get your cast off on time and that you are not bothered at all after that. Also Pontuf - that flue sounds terrible I hope you and your hubby are really doing well. Julie you are handling everything so very well. I am sure that things will work out well for you. Darowil, your workshop is great. Hubby likes his soon to be finished, very bright socks, and everyone else I hope you are all doing well if I missed someone.

I also painted some cards for our KP get together tomorrow which I am looking forward to- I painted small scenes on some cards so that each of the 9 of us can sign them for each of us with their phone numbers etc. inside. I am posting a picture - still have 4 to do as I want to make sure I have enough. Will do the others tonight after I read for awhile and clear my head. take care every one


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


Thank you for letting us know that she is out of surgery and into recovery. She is in the hearts and prayers of so many around the world.

You must be a great guy to fill this request of your mom's. God bless you all. Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf you and DH have really had a rough time with this flu strain. Will be keeping you in prayer. Sending you tons of healing energy.



Pontuf said:


> Pup lovers son - thank you thank you thank you for such good news. We have all been thinking of your Mom today. Many prayers for your family.
> 
> Gwenie -LOVE your new "do"! But then you look fabulous in long hair too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


Thanks so much for the good news! Please send her my very best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Pup Lover: Thanks for the report. So glad she is doing well!!
Sending tons of healing energy and prayers!!!!!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

melyn said:


> MJS
> opps spelt dray wrong lol yes it is a farm vehicle or horse, I meant drey which is a squirrels nest lol
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I've never heard of that either, so it's still a learning experience.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I remember one year we missed a lot of school because of the cold--the heaters couldn't keep the school building warm enough for us to safely be there. That was in the late 70s, I think.
> ...


And we had the opposite problem- it would get extremely hot- over 100F frequently for the first couple of months of the year and no schools had air-conditioning and no hot weather policy. Wheras now schools without air conditioning let kids go early (not sure just what and how much is school determined as I have no one in that age group now. But most schools are now airconditioned anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Why thank you! I was long overdue for a hair cut and had it done today.
> ...


ditto- had it cut for my daughters wedding and that was just over 3 years ago! But at least with lebgth I can put it right up off my neck when the weather is hot and it keeps my neck warm in winter!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My goal had been to retire with the "biker chick" hair but then with the "C" it just didn't work that way. I still look admiringly at the long braids on women but doubt I'll get that way. DH could care less as long as I have hair...says he can be the only baldy unless it is due to illness. LOL
> 
> quote=AZ Sticks]
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


Thanks for telling us- so good that it was straightforward. Keeopin gher in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Curious to know what the Locks of Love are?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those cards are magnificent. I've not done watercolor but DD has done some nice work. I at one time worked a good bit with acrylics but let it slip by the side over years.


Designer1234 said:


> This is the third try at posting -- if the other one shows up just ignore it -I figure it is floating around in cyberspace somewhere.
> Anyway. I am really tired tonight - had a busy stressful day. visited the hospital for 3 hours with my dil's sister who is coming along very well. Heard from the family they are having a wonderful time in Disneyland.
> 
> then I have been working on my socks and have one nearly finished- I am really happy with them. It is a completely different way of doing socks than I am used to but I am really happy with what I have learned from Darowil.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf, so sorry you are still sick and DH must be in the worst of it right now. When both are sick there's nobody to help and this sounds like such a bad flu. Do you have anyone that is coming to make sure you have what you need, or is Pontuf doing all that?
Big hugs since I can't catch it over the computer. You still need hugs.
Be well soon.
Maybe I need to mail you a care package?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> [
> I considered it but was told they don't take grey hair!


Guess kids don't want grey hair!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Loving the new pic, Gwen!


Love your new picture Gwen :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This is the third try at posting -- if the other one shows up just ignore it -I figure it is floating around in cyberspace somewhere.
> Anyway. I am really tired tonight - had a busy stressful day. visited the hospital for 3 hours with my dil's sister who is coming along very well. Heard from the family they are having a wonderful time in Disneyland.
> 
> then I have been working on my socks and have one nearly finished- I am really happy with them. It is a completely different way of doing socks than I am used to but I am really happy with what I have learned from Darowil.
> ...


I haven't even read all the post but wanted to say I lift my glass to you Designer and Rachel too!!!! I'll be toasting the Designer Workshops around 10-10:30pm tonight and one for you too Darowil. BRAVO A lot of work and sharing of so much teaching us newbies and even experienced knitters other ways of doing things. After I do my DIL's sweater, probably a year from now, :shock: I want to do a lot more. Maybe all of them since they are locked on there. Yes, that is a lot of users and it will just continue to grow I am sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: KP is lucky to have you. I know that is a big statement but I really believe it. :!:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


Thank you so very much, give her our best and know that we are holding her close in prayers. So glad that she did well and that it went smoothly. Always good news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I've shared stories of Alfred kitty along with pics. This is another fur baby named Zorro (we have 5 cats). Zorro as a kitten would nurse on our pug SaraLulu and in fact cause her to go into a false pregnancy and she actually lactated. As an adult Zorro still likes to "nurse"...I promise I will not let him do that except on my sleeves or pants...but dang he is persistent. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> [
> Gwenie, with a beautiful smile like that we will take no matter how your hair is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And that is a lovely haircut. You must light up every room you walk into.  I even got the sunglasses. :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's the beutiful smile that attracts me as well- and a smile noramlly reflects a person so with such a delightful smile you must be wonderful to know in person.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've shared stories of Alfred kitty along with pics. This is another fur baby named Zorro (we have 5 cats). Zorro as a kitten would nurse on our pug SaraLulu and in fact cause her to go into a false pregnancy and she actually lactated. As an adult Zorro still likes to "nurse"...I promise I will not let him do that except on my sleeves or pants...but dang he is persistent. LOL


That is HYSTERICAL. :!: :!: :!:

Gwenie, oh no, I can't say what I was going to say. It wasn't bad really but could be interpreted that way. I'm still laughing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You two are so kind. Be careful though it may mean your eyesight is failing. LOL
ote=darowil]


Angora1 said:


> [
> Gwenie, with a beautiful smile like that we will take no matter how your hair is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And that is a lovely haircut. You must light up every room you walk into.  I even got the sunglasses. :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's the beutiful smile that attracts me as well- and a smile noramlly reflects a person so with such a delightful smile you must be wonderful to know in person.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

grrrrrrr..double post again...maybe my eyesight is failing! LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Amen to that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've shared stories of Alfred kitty along with pics. This is another fur baby named Zorro (we have 5 cats). Zorro as a kitten would nurse on our pug SaraLulu and in fact cause her to go into a false pregnancy and she actually lactated. As an adult Zorro still likes to "nurse"...I promise I will not let him do that except on my sleeves or pants...but dang he is persistent. LOL


I've heard of women who adopt and 'feed' the baby and bring on lactation- never come across anyone who has done it so I don't know how reliable the reports are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. Gwen, lovely, and you have the brightest smile ever.  So glad the cast is coming off soon. 
Puplover's son, thank you for the update, so happy that all is going well there. 
Pontuf, I sure hope you and DH can kick this flu to the curb soon. 
Julie, you sound like you are handling everthing about as well as you can, one step at a time. 
Well, tomorrow at 8am we have to be at the surgeons in Aurora, Co, 3+ hrs away. Oh the fun, but DH will be happy if they unwrap the hand so he can start using it. 
Hopefully he'll be able to get back to work pretty soon, he's going stir crazy. 
Well, I need something to drink, non alcoholic since I need to wake up in the am.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!
> ...


I'm sure you can identify Marianne. It's so wonderful having you back on here caring about everyone again. Well, not quite true as you were busy caring about everyone even while in the hospital. Just a miracle and answer to all our prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You two are so kind. Be careful though it may mean your eyesight is failing. LOL
> ote=darowil]
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Eyesight failing yes- but not that badly yet!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've shared stories of Alfred kitty along with pics. This is another fur baby named Zorro (we have 5 cats). Zorro as a kitten would nurse on our pug SaraLulu and in fact cause her to go into a false pregnancy and she actually lactated. As an adult Zorro still likes to "nurse"...I promise I will not let him do that except on my sleeves or pants...but dang he is persistent. LOL


Awwww such a cute kitty!!!

I had long hair when I was a child, long blonde hair that hung in Shirley Temple type curls. When my Mom left, my Dad took me to a barber (after 2 weeks of frustration of trying to run a comb through it) had it cut short, all it did was curl up into tiny curls that hugged my scalp. I was teased unmercifully so I wore one of my brother's ball caps every opportunity I had. I haven't had long hair since, I'm in need of a hair cut now, the back is curling up to the crown and the top is just a huge wave with curls at the ends. I hate to go out in public, but hopefully I can get in for a cut next week. Otherwise I have some of my Dad's ball caps to wear :thumbup: :thumbup: 
On the up side.. I had a phone call from the doctor today.. I will be seeing him next Monday, but wanted me to enjoy the weekend so he let me know that the scan was great, he is happy with what all was seen and that my blood count is staying up. Today has been a day of rest, guess I needed it, but will probably have another tomorrow also :thumbup: 
Oh I made Sam's Chicken Pot Pie for dinner.. a deep dish pie pan and believe it or not, my Mom had 2 full servings, (C had 3 :roll: ) I was told that this is a keeper and to please make it again. Daniel talked with Mom and now he wants the recipe, :thumbup: :thumbup: so I'll send it along to him. 
I'm heading to bed, have a movie I hope to stay awake for (I hope)
Keeping all in my prayers,
Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, sorry your DIL's sister is sick and I've missed the other posts. Hope it isn't terribly serious.

Good news that the family is having a great time and hope it is nice weather for them.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Love you too Daralene :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Night Night :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I'll second that Amen
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As a followup to the comments about temperature at school they have been saying on th enews that parents must be careful to send healthy and safe luches to school. Ideally in a cool bag, but at least with a bottle of frozen water. While this is good advice it remineded me of my school lunches and the care taken with them. Placed on top of the lockers, under the windows, but the top was above window height so the school bags with the lunch in them was exposed to the sun all morning (we weren't allowed to put food in our lockers). That is why I hate peanut butter on bread, and not keen on cheese sandwiches. And the school milk was not good by recess time when we normally hadvit. I do remember that eventually they came up with the idea of having at the beginning of the day- off milk is not exactelly good for kids, but the milkman delievered it and placed it against the side of the shelter shed which got all the morning sun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> As a followup to the comments about temperature at school they have been saying on th enews that parents must be careful to send healthy and safe luches to school. Ideally in a cool bag, but at least with a bottle of frozen water. While this is good advice it remineded me of my school lunches and the care taken with them. Placed on top of the lockers, under the windows, but the top was above window height so the school bags with the lunch in them was exposed to the sun all morning (we weren't allowed to put food in our lockers). That is why I hate peanut butter on bread, and not keen on cheese sandwiches. And the school milk was not good by recess time when we normally hadvit. I do remember that eventually they came up with the idea of having at the beginning of the day- off milk is not exactelly good for kids, but the milkman delievered it and placed it against the side of the shelter shed which got all the morning sun.


Some hot days for sure. The children are lucky today with much more variety possible. Quite the memories and I sure can see why you don't like peanut butter or cheese sandwiches any more. Were you born in Australia??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> As a followup to the comments about temperature at school they have been saying on th enews that parents must be careful to send healthy and safe luches to school. Ideally in a cool bag, but at least with a bottle of frozen water. While this is good advice it remineded me of my school lunches and the care taken with them. Placed on top of the lockers, under the windows, but the top was above window height so the school bags with the lunch in them was exposed to the sun all morning (we weren't allowed to put food in our lockers). That is why I hate peanut butter on bread, and not keen on cheese sandwiches. And the school milk was not good by recess time when we normally hadvit. I do remember that eventually they came up with the idea of having at the beginning of the day- off milk is not exactelly good for kids, but the milkman delievered it and placed it against the side of the shelter shed which got all the morning sun.


YUCK...off milk is absolutely one of the worsts tastes to me. How horrible!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Night to you too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > As a followup to the comments about temperature at school they have been saying on th enews that parents must be careful to send healthy and safe luches to school. Ideally in a cool bag, but at least with a bottle of frozen water. While this is good advice it remineded me of my school lunches and the care taken with them. Placed on top of the lockers, under the windows, but the top was above window height so the school bags with the lunch in them was exposed to the sun all morning (we weren't allowed to put food in our lockers). That is why I hate peanut butter on bread, and not keen on cheese sandwiches. And the school milk was not good by recess time when we normally hadvit. I do remember that eventually they came up with the idea of having at the beginning of the day- off milk is not exactelly good for kids, but the milkman delievered it and placed it against the side of the shelter shed which got all the morning sun.
> ...


Actually I was born in London (England) to Australian parents who returned to Australia so that I could start school. Although I do consider myself Australian most of the time I do love the UK and would happily move between the two if it wasn't for family- and of course the minor issue of finances.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. Gwen, lovely, and you have the brightest smile ever.  So glad the cast is coming off soon.
> Puplover's son, thank you for the update, so happy that all is going well there.
> Pontuf, I sure hope you and DH can kick this flu to the curb soon.
> Julie, you sound like you are handling everthing about as well as you can, one step at a time.
> ...


Getting there, Kaye- glad to say the concentration is back- have been working on my travelling vine scarf.
All the very best for this next round with DH hand!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As a followup to the comments about temperature at school they have been saying on th enews that parents must be careful to send healthy and safe luches to school. Ideally in a cool bag, but at least with a bottle of frozen water. While this is good advice it remineded me of my school lunches and the care taken with them. Placed on top of the lockers, under the windows, but the top was above window height so the school bags with the lunch in them was exposed to the sun all morning (we weren't allowed to put food in our lockers). That is why I hate peanut butter on bread, and not keen on cheese sandwiches. And the school milk was not good by recess time when we normally hadvit. I do remember that eventually they came up with the idea of having at the beginning of the day- off milk is not exactelly good for kids, but the milkman delievered it and placed it against the side of the shelter shed which got all the morning sun.


I remember going to enormous lengths to get rid of 'off' milk, that had been sitting in the sun till morning break- I think the Hydrangeas did well out of me! We were lucky at Rotokawa- if Mum was home it was about a five minute walk home for soup and sandwiches. Peanut Butter for me in sandwiches is only possible with Golden Syrup! Different story when we were all at High School- I had to make sandwiches for everyone- it is a wonder they got eaten I was so un-inspired by this task! Lunches could be stored in lockers though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene did you have to restart to get this program to work? I just went and installed it and still am getting ads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, isn't it wonderful without the ads!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness YES! DH loves it too. He would get so aggravated when ads would pop up. 
quote=Angora1]


Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene did you have to restart to get this program to work? I just went and installed it and still am getting ads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, isn't it wonderful without the ads![/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now if I could do something about double posting....... :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > As a followup to the comments about temperature at school they have been saying on th enews that parents must be careful to send healthy and safe luches to school. Ideally in a cool bag, but at least with a bottle of frozen water. While this is good advice it remineded me of my school lunches and the care taken with them. Placed on top of the lockers, under the windows, but the top was above window height so the school bags with the lunch in them was exposed to the sun all morning (we weren't allowed to put food in our lockers). That is why I hate peanut butter on bread, and not keen on cheese sandwiches. And the school milk was not good by recess time when we normally hadvit. I do remember that eventually they came up with the idea of having at the beginning of the day- off milk is not exactelly good for kids, but the milkman delievered it and placed it against the side of the shelter shed which got all the morning sun.
> ...


How different it is today. You really were lucky to be able to go home for lunch. I have some almond maple butter, might be a similar idea although pre-mixed. Wow, making sandwiches for everyone, I can see why you were un-inspired. I also remember lining up all those slices of bread and making sandwiches for all the wee ones. A few were born after I left home and got married and one brother is younger than my son. Oh, my poor mother, but he is the best brother anyone ever had, so I am thankful for him and so is mom, but making all those sandwiches was not my favorite chore. I can't imagine that food wasn't ever important to me but I don't even remember anything about food at the schools or my lunches. Maybe with moving so much other memories shoved other memories out. Strange. Remember having to iron everything, sheets, pillowcases, men's underwear, and there was no wash and wear, so everything that was worn was ironed. That was probably one of my favorite chores though so not a bad memory. I liked spraying them and putting them in the freezer, then taking them out and watching the wrinkles come out. I know, strange. :lol: :lol: :lol: Didn't have the extreme temps like in Australia, but boy the winters were cold. Well, that depends, moved from Canada to Florida before any of my siblings were born. Loved the ocean and beach. One room schoolhouse but don't remember lunches there either. No refrigeration for sure, outdoor toilet and sulphur water fountain, kids with no shoes. Lots of memories. Now if I could just feel about food like I did then I wouldn't be overweight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now if I could do something about double posting....... :roll:


Thanks to AgnesCr. She is the one that told me about it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thank you Agnes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. Gwen, lovely, and you have the brightest smile ever.  So glad the cast is coming off soon.
> ...


Lurker....I'm sure you need your focus for that scarf. I am really wondering if I will be able to do it, but if I can't I know you will help me at the workshop. Just tried what I thought wouldn't be a hard pattern and couldn't do it. Your scarf is so beautiful that I hope I am up to it. Maybe the workshop will be just what I need. I'm going to be starting my DIL's aran sweater. Not a good time to be doubting myself with that.

Poledra....Hope it is a good report tomorrow at the doctors for DH and that his wishes of being able to go to work will be granted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > As a followup to the comments about temperature at school they have been saying on th enews that parents must be careful to send healthy and safe luches to school. Ideally in a cool bag, but at least with a bottle of frozen water. While this is good advice it remineded me of my school lunches and the care taken with them. Placed on top of the lockers, under the windows, but the top was above window height so the school bags with the lunch in them was exposed to the sun all morning (we weren't allowed to put food in our lockers). That is why I hate peanut butter on bread, and not keen on cheese sandwiches. And the school milk was not good by recess time when we normally hadvit. I do remember that eventually they came up with the idea of having at the beginning of the day- off milk is not exactelly good for kids, but the milkman delievered it and placed it against the side of the shelter shed which got all the morning sun.
> ...


Peanut butter with honey I've heard of but not Golden Syrup- think the taste of the Golden Syrup would be too strong. Might try it sometime though, but mixed on a spoon not on bread. After my father died I was given the job of making the sandwiches for everyone and I think I gave people a choice out the limited range we had. Whereas Mum had just made the same for all of us. But definitely after this I only put what I wanted on the sandwiches for me. Actually just realised that could have only lasted a year as the next year I changed schools and lived with an Aunt during the week. Wonder who took over my job?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now if I could do something about double posting....... :roll:


It's the gremlins in your computer Gwenie. Either that or your cat is sucking the keys and getting them damp. :shock:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Caught up again after being out most of the day. I'm so glad to know that PupLover came through her surgery well. Here's hoping her recovery will be swift and complete. Also sending healing energies to Poledra's DH and to Pontuf and DH. Everyone else please stay/get well, OK?

Darowil, your story about the off milk brought back a similar memory for me. At grade school snack time, the kitchen would send graham crackers (like digestive biscuits, I think) and a drink for the children. We were all soooo glad if the drink was orange juice instead of milk. If the milk wasn't passed out immediately (which seldom happened), ewwwwwww!! And, of course, we got milk nine times out of ten. :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now if I could do something about double posting....... :roll:


Something about you computer sure does like sending two doesn't it?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Just go to the very bottom where it tells you to join. Often there is nothing of interest to me, but sometimes there is something useful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Came up to quickly send some emails- and will be going straight down and stayin gdown- it is getting warm up here and will soon be hot. When I can I stay downstairs rather than putting on the airconditioner- but at least it should be working now


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wasn't that the picture where the Australian women were held captive in a prisoner of war camp and walked hundreds of miles. It absolutely was enthralled with that picture. I was thinking about it recently as there was an English movie that was much the same without the walk. I think a lot of the women were English in a town called Alice as I believe some were taken prisoner when Singapore fell. I would love to see it again. I can't remember who starred in it but it was a wonderful picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There may be more than one version. The one I saw was Masterpiece theatre many years ago and had Bryan Brown as the male lead. I think it was Gordon Jackson who had a small part. I've seen it several times, but have skipped the episode, maybe the third, where the women were prisoners. I just did not want to see that again.

After I wrote this I decided to check. Virginia McKenna and Peter Finch had the leads in a movie. I get the impression it was not a very good one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You two are so kind. Be careful though it may mean your eyesight is failing. LOL
> ote=darowil]
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Now if I could just get my husband's glasses away from him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


So you are like Lurker and me too. Both transplants, although I moved to the States at age 11. My move wasn't nearly as far as either of yours though and on the same continent.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, DH is making popcorn so I'm outta' here.

See you tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > You are such a dynamo!!!! I'm glad C is there to keep you under control so you won't over-do. But since I understand you're the chief COOK in the household, I know she's glad you're up to cooking!
> ...


I suppose there are people who might have trouble using a computer but could have a chance to read e-mails with someone there to help on a regular basis, a really good service.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


i am using the macro function I discovered with your help, to photograph as I go- hopefully this will help- I will be encouraging people to do a washcloth or similar before embarking on the main work. I am sure you can do it- just a matter of not rushing even when the instructions seem unintelligible! I have never forgotten my first 'real' project- a white pair of Cabled Bootees for a baby, and how I struggled to follow the pattern- but it really did work if you did it step by step!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I remember one year we missed a lot of school because of the cold--the heaters couldn't keep the school building warm enough for us to safely be there. That was in the late 70s, I think.
> ...


One year I went to a one-room school. But the stove in the middle of the room kept it comfortable in a rural NY winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, DH is making popcorn so I'm outta' here.
> 
> See you tomorrow. :thumbup:


I assume your off for the popcorn - but sounds like you are getting away from it!

Never think of myself as a transplant, probably becuase I was only 4 (and th eoldest of 4 kids at that time) and for Mum and Dad it was a move home so I have very memories which are English- most of them could have been anywhere. But the last couple of times I have been back I have felt a real pull (which th efirst time I had only for Scotland, but now it all of the UK). I still remeber the feeling th esecond time back being driven and looking out the window and thinking "I'm home". As I hadn't felt that the first time I went back I hadn't expected it so was totally stunned by it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...Somehow I do believe it is the computer. I know a couple of keys don't seem to be making a connection well. I hate having to take it in again...I may ask my sister if she could clean it for me. She is a geek. Love her to death but just can't carry on a conversation with her. She only lives a few miles from me but we don't see each other too often. DH and I used to try to get her to come to dinner quite often and finally just quit asking because she almost always said no.



Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Now if I could do something about double posting....... :roll:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am definitely asking sis tomorrow...I KNOW I only hit the key "send" once and boom..another double


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops..forgot DD is babysitting grandkids and spending the night there...she has my car. Guess I'll call sister and see if I can bring computer over late morning/early afternoon. If not availablem will shell out some more bucks and take it to the computer "hospital".


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay..taking this as a sign from the computer gods to shut up, stop posting for tonight at least. Just going to lurk and knit. :evil: :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just popped in to say hello and good night! I had a good day, but I am really ready for this sub job to end!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just popped in to say hello and good night! I had a good day, but I am really ready for this sub job to end!


Sleep well, Pammie!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


Thank you so much for posting for your mom. Please tell her that I send my love and continued prayers.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


Great news and thanks for letting us know......our thoughts are with her for a speedy recovery x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Now if I could do something about double posting....... :roll:
> ...


Angora you are welcome ...... I just hated the ads as much as you x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Now if I could do something about double posting....... :roll:
> ...


maybe you keep your finger on the send key to long?

My problem is the cursor keeps jumping back to near the beginning of sentence and I end up typing gobblygook and have to retype everything


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't that the picture where the Australian women were held captive in a prisoner of war camp and walked hundreds of miles. It absolutely was enthralled with that picture. I was thinking about it recently as there was an English movie that was much the same without the walk. I think a lot of the women were English in a town called Alice as I believe some were taken prisoner when Singapore fell. I would love to see it again. I can't remember who starred in it but it was a wonderful picture.
> ...


I loved "A Town Called Alice", first saw it at boarding school in Kenya, lying on the hall floor with a rug and a pillow surrounded by hundreds of girls,Thought Peter Finch was Yummy and Virginia Mc Kenna was a favourite too


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, DH is making popcorn so I'm outta' here.
> ...


My dad was in the British army all my growing up years so we did lots of travelling abroad to various postings,and no matter how exotic the location, Hong Kong, India,Kenya, etc. it was always great to come HOME to Scotland, but that's maybe why I don't like the cold and snow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


My Dad was in the Middle East during WWll, ending up 18 months in Iraq- I think that is how come we ended up out here - a warmer climate but not too hot for my Mum, who had always lived in the UK, except her first 18 months in Los Angeles. No where near as exciting as your early years though!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Caught up again after being out most of the day. I'm so glad to know that PupLover came through her surgery well. Here's hoping her recovery will be swift and complete. Also sending healing energies to Poledra's DH and to Pontuf and DH. Everyone else please stay/get well, OK?
> 
> Darowil, your story about the off milk brought back a similar memory for me. At grade school snack time, the kitchen would send graham crackers (like digestive biscuits, I think) and a drink for the children. We were all soooo glad if the drink was orange juice instead of milk. If the milk wasn't passed out immediately (which seldom happened), ewwwwwww!! And, of course, we got milk nine times out of ten. :thumbdown:


Ya know, sometimes I am kinda glad that I am allergic to milk :thumbup: All the stories about the off milk, yuck! I did so love chocolate milk, one of the lunch ladies forgot and gave me a carton one day.. I drank it.. got sick as can be, but oh the taste of it was wonderful. Now and then I'll sneak a small sip or two of milk, but not very often as it will either make me very sick or break me out in a horrid rash, the worse is when the inside of my mouth breaks out, or worse yet my insides start itching and they haven't found a way to stop that yet, usually I get sedated, one reason I NEVER drink more than a sip, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I so long to go to Europe, would love to see London and all the wonderful places that Dave would share with us. But Scotland is my main goal, my family history is there, my Dad would communicate with a family member that lives there, but all the info on who and where was no where to be found when I arrived after his death. I am sure my step-brother accidentally tossed any info thinking it was just mail (my dad in his later years kept every piece of mail other than the ads had shoe boxes full of just junk mail) I was fortunate that my step-mother had given me letters that were exchanged between my grandmother and my dad during the war and also is college years. Dang I keep getting off subject, so sorry! Point is I would love to visit the area of my family history. I have the info dating wayyyyyyyyyy back in time. My aunt and an uncle did an extensive search even traveling to Scotland to find info in archives there. Of course this was way before computers and the internet! 
We are expecting a wintery mix tomorrow so C has made her list for the outing, I should be off here and double checking the grocery items, I hope to avoid shopping on the weekends!!
I will pop in and out and try to keep up with all the events, please be safe in all that you do today.. stay warm, dry, cool where it's warmer, safe and happy no matter where you are!
Special thoughts for DH with the finger check up.. Pup Lover, hope you are recovering easily and quickly.. baby steps, remember baby steps! Julie, dear sweet lady, surrounding you with lots of energy to guide you, prayers from deep in my heart, keeping you and Fale always in our thoughts and prayers.
Love, Hugs and Prayers,
M.
Feel I am forgetting someone, I can't find the list I had made, C took my pad ..grrrrrr.. she went next door..so know that I am not being rude or slighting anyone, love you all!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


How proud you must be of your sons Marianne. Such good news on both of them and how lovely that they help others. Congratulations on the promotion for Daniel and the possible job for Ben. He will feel so much better when he is working. Will he get to work from home and it sounds like both are doing ok health-wise now. May this year bring good health for all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> i am using the macro function I discovered with your help, to photograph as I go- hopefully this will help- I will be encouraging people to do a washcloth or similar before embarking on the main work. I am sure you can do it- just a matter of not rushing even when the instructions seem unintelligible! I have never forgotten my first 'real' project- a white pair of Cabled Bootees for a baby, and how I struggled to follow the pattern- but it really did work if you did it step by step!


It's so funny. I can't take up close but I can get the moon closer. Must be that we got either the macro or the extra strong telescope. If I get close it is just blurry. Maybe someday I can have one with both functions. Knitting the facecloth first will be wonderful as it would be the most beautiful facecloth anyone ever had. Someone else mentioned that on the pattern I was just trying to do on my socks I am knitting. Wanted to do it on the leg of the socks I am doing but I kept having to frog. :thumbdown: I am just going to do them plain. Think it might be a good suggestion to also practice on a facecloth for doing the Alice Starmore Aran sweater. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, DH is making popcorn so I'm outta' here.
> ...


Oh that is so funny. I laughed so hard when I read that and yes, I should have been getting away from it after I saw my weight this morning. DH said he is a bad influence on me and I told him he has always been a bad influence on me but in a good way. Well, I guess trying to lose weight and having popcorn and wine served every night is a bad influence, but we have so much fun. Better edit that, so much fun eating popcorn and drinking the wine. I'm learning how you think.:lol: :lol: :lol: We watched a really old tv series, St. Elsewhere, and Denzel Washington was quite young & just a regular member on the program, quite young. Shot in the 80's.

Yes, it is funny about our feelings. We never can tell how we will feel. I find myself thinking of myself as an American but always thought I would go back to Canada if anything ever happened to DH. One of the people up there said something about how that causes problem when people move back and haven't been part of paying into the system. Hmmm, since then somehow I stopped thinking of moving back. Doesn't makes sense as the people I love are all so much older and in their 80's and mid 90's. For some reason, my feelings totally changed after I realized how the Canadians felt about people moving back later, but when I think of it I guess my husband's retirement and my social security would take care of me. But now I feel more American.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I so long to go to Europe, would love to see London and all the wonderful places that Dave would share with us. But Scotland is my main goal, my family history is there, my Dad would communicate with a family member that lives there, but all the info on who and where was no where to be found when I arrived after his death. I am sure my step-brother accidentally tossed any info thinking it was just mail (my dad in his later years kept every piece of mail other than the ads had shoe boxes full of just junk mail) I was fortunate that my step-mother had given me letters that were exchanged between my grandmother and my dad during the war and also is college years. Dang I keep getting off subject, so sorry! Point is I would love to visit the area of my family history. I have the info dating wayyyyyyyyyy back in time. My aunt and an uncle did an extensive search even traveling to Scotland to find info in archives there. Of course this was way before computers and the internet!
> We are expecting a wintery mix tomorrow so C has made her list for the outing, I should be off here and double checking the grocery items, I hope to avoid shopping on the weekends!!
> 
> Marianne, I,too, have ancestors from Scotland and it's always 'called me'! Unfortunately, lack of finances made it impossible to answere that 'call'! LOL!
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mjs said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't that the picture where the Australian women were held captive in a prisoner of war camp and walked hundreds of miles. It absolutely was enthralled with that picture. I was thinking about it recently as there was an English movie that was much the same without the walk. I think a lot of the women were English in a town called Alice as I believe some were taken prisoner when Singapore fell. I would love to see it again. I can't remember who starred in it but it was a wonderful picture.
> ...


It was wonderful too- actually I think I liked it just as much as the first one -- I cried all the way through it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I so long to go to Europe, would love to see London and all the wonderful places that Dave would share with us. But Scotland is my main goal, my family history is there, my Dad would communicate with a family member that lives there, but all the info on who and where was no where to be found when I arrived after his death. I am sure my step-brother accidentally tossed any info thinking it was just mail (my dad in his later years kept every piece of mail other than the ads had shoe boxes full of just junk mail) I was fortunate that my step-mother had given me letters that were exchanged between my grandmother and my dad during the war and also is college years. Dang I keep getting off subject, so sorry! Point is I would love to visit the area of my family history. I have the info dating wayyyyyyyyyy back in time. My aunt and an uncle did an extensive search even traveling to Scotland to find info in archives there. Of course this was way before computers and the internet!
> We are expecting a wintery mix tomorrow so C has made her list for the outing, I should be off here and double checking the grocery items, I hope to avoid shopping on the weekends!!
> I will pop in and out and try to keep up with all the events, please be safe in all that you do today.. stay warm, dry, cool where it's warmer, safe and happy no matter where you are!
> Special thoughts for DH with the finger check up.. Pup Lover, hope you are recovering easily and quickly.. baby steps, remember baby steps! Julie, dear sweet lady, surrounding you with lots of energy to guide you, prayers from deep in my heart, keeping you and Fale always in our thoughts and prayers.
> ...


Marianne, hoping the shopping trip has gone well! I had a good phonecall last night with Lupe, and am feeling less paranoid about the situation. I also spoke with the senior niece, who still lives here- and set my mind much at rest. She too is talking of emigrating. At this rate there may be only one of the family of six left in NZ. Lupe spoke of buying some land and building a house in Samoa, so that Uncle and I could come and go- this would fulfill a long term dream of Fale's- that felt really good that she is listening to what he would like to be able to do. Fofoa confirmed my thinking that Fale's rationale is good- it is just the short-term memory problem. I had also a long conversation with Bronwen, who had been out with the family to Subway for DGD's birthday treat. while talking she was also trying to build something out of Meccano [Erector] for DGS. Dad finds it too fiddly- but Mum loved the bulldozer I got her at about a year old- used to go everywhere with her bulldozer, but the little boy is definitely too young still for the set- much as he loves the idea- I have about 6 boxes of sets of increasing complexity for gifts when he is 4 up. thoughts and prayers with you also!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I so long to go to Europe, would love to see London and all the wonderful places that Dave would share with us. But Scotland is my main goal, my family history is there, my Dad would communicate with a family member that lives there, but all the info on who and where was no where to be found when I arrived after his death. I am sure my step-brother accidentally tossed any info thinking it was just mail (my dad in his later years kept every piece of mail other than the ads had shoe boxes full of just junk mail) I was fortunate that my step-mother had given me letters that were exchanged between my grandmother and my dad during the war and also is college years. Dang I keep getting off subject, so sorry! Point is I would love to visit the area of my family history. I have the info dating wayyyyyyyyyy back in time. My aunt and an uncle did an extensive search even traveling to Scotland to find info in archives there. Of course this was way before computers and the internet!
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i have been keeping up, just not much to say. still got this huge fever blister on my lip. i had a rough nite, i think cause i forgot to take a benadryl to help me rest. just one of those weird dreamin kind of nites. i just got in a few min. ago, i went as bj was going to work to finish up the last of the church cleaning, i was gone 2 hrs. maddi acts like i have been gone a wk. i walked home, went by my mom in law to get some grocery sale adds. everylittle bit helps. she was telling me we are in for another winter mix. ugh!!!!!!!!!! it is very cold out and the wind is baddddd.
last nite, i didn't even go to wed. nite bible study, i just felt rotten and was coughing. can you tell i am the worst kind of patient, i just don't deal with it well, the thing is i am never sick, unless i have caught a stomach bug.
sister went to er last nite, neice wanted me to come stay with her, i told her this time i just couldn't sit down there, i called this morn, and they kept her and i found out her room number, so i will check on her later after bj gets in from work. he is off for 4 days in a row. yeah, i miss him when he works. watch us be snowed in together and be ready to kill one another. ha later


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


That was happening to me and DH told me that my fingers were on the keyboard at the wrong angle. Be sure the keyboard is so that your fingers are upright. It stopped the cursor from jumping and that was a real problem before. Just a slight difference in how I held my hands but a huge difference in how the cursor kept jumping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


interesting- must try that! [not being a touch typist like Marianne!]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought that was maybe it but no...wish that had been the issue.


agnescr said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker...Interesting to learn about your dad and the move to New Zealand. Are you now a New Zealand citizen? The talk you just had with Fale's relatives sounds like they really do want to be supportive. What a relief. This must be helping you and opening new doors for what might possibly be the solution. I look forward to all finding the right solution for you and Fale. Of course, my main concern is for you. Thank you for keeping us posted and I am praying the right solution will present itself.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Designer 1234 - those are beautiful cards!

GwenniePooh - Zorro is just a lovebug. My 12-lb Darwin "Monkeytoes" does the same thing when he decides he wants attention.

I'm loving the stories about growing up in Australia &/or England. Maybe not about the milk setting out until it's room temperature. (ick, ick, ick)

I just heard some interesting gossip here at work. Our "Negative Nellie" has packed up her desk & left. I haven't gone to see for myself, but I'm just floored. I really thought she would hold on until they kicked her out.

Off to start work. Have fun, guys!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't get fever blisters very often but have found Abreva works wonders and clearing them up. Try to stay warm and hope you'll shake the cold soon.



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have been keeping up, just not much to say. still got this huge fever blister on my lip. i had a rough nite, i think cause i forgot to take a benadryl to help me rest. just one of those weird dreamin kind of nites. i just got in a few min. ago, i went as bj was going to work to finish up the last of the church cleaning, i was gone 2 hrs. maddi acts like i have been gone a wk. i walked home, went by my mom in law to get some grocery sale adds. everylittle bit helps. she was telling me we are in for another winter mix. ugh!!!!!!!!!! it is very cold out and the wind is baddddd.
> last nite, i didn't even go to wed. nite bible study, i just felt rotten and was coughing. can you tell i am the worst kind of patient, i just don't deal with it well, the thing is i am never sick, unless i have caught a stomach bug.
> sister went to er last nite, neice wanted me to come stay with her, i told her this time i just couldn't sit down there, i called this morn, and they kept her and i found out her room number, so i will check on her later after bj gets in from work. he is off for 4 days in a row. yeah, i miss him when he works. watch us be snowed in together and be ready to kill one another. ha later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


mmm must try and remember that :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer...Those cards you made for your friends are so lovely and I'm sure will be framed by many of them. They will make your gathering together so special.

Gwenie...Hope all goes well with getting the computer fixed. :thumbup: 

Pammie...It isn't easy being a teacher. I know it is nice to have the work but nice when it ends too. :thumbup: 

Agnes...What an amazing life you have had and yes, I'll bet that's why you don't like the cold and snow, having lived in so many warm places.

Marianne...It is no fun to have allergies. I don't know what food I am allergic to but itching and rashes are constant. Was tested in Germany and found out my allergies but I must have developed a new one. Guess I will need to get in there and get tested again.:thumbdown: Milk & milk products seem to be a common allergy.

Southern Gal...Sure hope you soon feel better. Hope it isn't the flu but it sure doesn't sound good. Hope you can snuggle up in bed and take care of yourself.

People are having a difficult time getting to work today with lots of accidents due to the snow. Quite cold.

Darowil... I am making another one of the hats. DH wants one as he liked what I made my son so I started it last night and worked till 3am but will get back in there and finish it so he can have a warm head. He lost his hat. Hope he doesn't lose this one which will come with instructions to keep it in the sleeve of his jacket. Better get off here and get back to knitting it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


lol ....I often just peck at the keyboard


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker...Interesting to learn about your dad and the move to New Zealand. Are you now a New Zealand citizen? The talk you just had with Fale's relatives sounds like they really do want to be supportive. What a relief. This must be helping you and opening new doors for what might possibly be the solution. I look forward to all finding the right solution for you and Fale. Of course, my main concern is for you. Thank you for keeping us posted and I am praying the right solution will present itself.


No, Dad asked me to keep my Scottish Citizenship- hopefully I could get dual nationality- but I have not found the answer on the 'net yet. NZ citizenship would cost a minimum of around $500 nz SO IS NOT MY HIGHEST PRIORITY wooopsy . I am feeling much happier having spoken now with two of the nieces. Still have not managed to speak with Fale. I keep getting the engaged signal- or I have the wrong number- but I think the tone for that is quite different.- Time for another cuppa and some breakfast- I am enjoying my usual diet of world affairs, via the Beeb [BBC] Our breakfast news programme has started up, one of the presenters is very popular, but gives me a major pain, but it is good seeing the interviews with the politicians, and others- far longer than the edited interviews on the main news broadcast at night! They also do a pretty good take on the weather. Must go eat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


>


I do so love your new avatar- there are about two others using your old one!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonder where Sam is??? He last posted on Jan 21 at 2:43am, page 32. :?: :?:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Wonder where Sam is??? He last posted on Jan 21 at 2:43am, page 32. :?: :?:


Sam is fine Zoe- the problem is his computer- he is hoping to get it back, working very soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder where Sam is??? He last posted on Jan 21 at 2:43am, page 32. :?: :?:
> ...


hhhaahh, *chuckles and grins* computers!!! seems they come around and it gets the travelling gremlins!!! Thank you for letting us know! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, it's just that you're so nice, we get to read you twice! :mrgreen:

Marianne, glad to hear your boys are doing so well--and you--the year may have been bumpy at the start but seems to be leveling out now.



Angora1 said:


> Yes, it is funny about our feelings. We never can tell how we will feel. I find myself thinking of myself as an American but always thought I would go back to Canada if anything ever happened to DH. One of the people up there said something about how that causes problem when people move back and haven't been part of paying into the system. Hmmm, since then somehow I stopped thinking of moving back. Doesn't makes sense as the people I love are all so much older and in their 80's and mid 90's. For some reason, my feelings totally changed after I realized how the Canadians felt about people moving back later, but when I think of it I guess my husband's retirement and my social security would take care of me. But now I feel more American.


I used to think of here as home but so much shifts with time, and I'm feeling the pull of going back east to stay...I do have to consider living expenses carefully, too, as I'm pretty much all I've got. I've long suspected I will never get to retire.



Angora1 said:


> Poledra....Hope it is a good report tomorrow at the doctors for DH and that his wishes of being able to go to work will be granted.


Ditto! We all need to get healthy and stay that way!



darowil said:


> Peanut butter with honey I've heard of but not Golden Syrup- think the taste of the Golden Syrup would be too strong. Might try it sometime though, but mixed on a spoon not on bread.


My daddy has always liked peanut butter mixed with pancake syrup (likely not as strong as Golden) and spread on bread. We used to have it when the kids were little, too.

Julie, thanks for the updates--both on you and Sam. Those computer gremlins can be quite the little stinkers sometimes! I have 'house gremlins' (the living room light, which is on the remote, comes on when I run the paper shredder in the back room, and there's a plug we can't use for the vacuum as it throws a breaker switch).

I've finished another mitt--have two 'mates' to go now, and then I hope to get some pictures. The sweater still awaits its minor adjustments to the neckline, too, so I'm fighting the urge to start something new; I do need to get on to that baby sweater, though!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I don't think the Canadians mind it when people come here - we have thousands of immigrants from all over the world -and I have never heard anything negative about any Americans moving up here. I am sure you would be welcome. I think it is just that some feel that endless immigrants should be slowed down a bit - that is a general statement - not specific. You can come and live near me but remember our winters! Designer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna- looking forward to the new pics. It amazes me what you achieve with your knitting- so creative and only ten years practise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


we get mutterings about our high immigrant population too- but it makes for a richer society- just wish there was greater understanding of Maori values.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Designer 1234 - those are beautiful cards!
> 
> GwenniePooh - Zorro is just a lovebug. My 12-lb Darwin "Monkeytoes" does the same thing when he decides he wants attention.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much redkimbna!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

All the updates on snow are just making me cold. We're supposed to get another cold front in here tonight/tomorrow. 

Today we unexpectedly had fog. I caught this as it was really rolling in:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> All the updates on snow are just making me cold. We're supposed to get another cold front in here tonight/tomorrow.
> 
> Today we unexpectedly had fog. I caught this as it was really rolling in:


were you airborne?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna- looking forward to the new pics. It amazes me what you achieve with your knitting- so creative and only ten years practise!


I think it's just that no one has proven to me that I can't do something...ha!

Fog in Dallas is unusual--think I have only seen it a couple of times here, too. I used to love foggy mornings (when no one I cared about had to drive, that is).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I think your daughter's idea of a pros and cons list is a very good one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I have dragged out my journal this morning to start writing things down!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally finished the baby blanket. My DD thinks the ribbon is too wide and that it looks funny. My DS thinks it looks fine, but I want the opinion of my KTP friends. There is time to change the ribbon so that isn't an issue, we just want it to look good.

I'll try to get the pic posted as soon as I can.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I am sure we can all relate to this.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am sure we can all relate to this.


Too true!

Pammie, I like the ribbon.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> were you airborne?


LOL - no.  I work in a high-rise (60 stories) near the top of the building. this is a shot looking out the window.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Finally finished the baby blanket. My DD thinks the ribbon is too wide and that it looks funny. My DS thinks it looks fine, but I want the opinion of my KTP friends. There is time to change the ribbon so that isn't an issue, we just want it to look good.
> 
> I'll try to get the pic posted as soon as I can.


I think that is quite stunning, Pammie.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure we can all relate to this.
> ...


I Like the ribbon, Pammie too- I wonder if she would like it if the ribbon was beige or pink or some color that would look nice with the brown -- I am not sure whether the ribbon could be removed so this is just a thought. I like it as is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > were you airborne?
> ...


wow, after the many failures of our limited high rise buildings in Christchurch, [after the earthquakes] I would be rather scared to go that high! I think you have to be very brave, although I guess the windows don't open!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I Like the ribbon, Pammie too- I wonder if she would like it if the ribbon was beige or pink or some color that would look nice with the brown -- I am not sure whether the ribbon could be removed so this is just a thought. I like it as is.[/quote]

My DS says that she is "too picky!"


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been in some pretty tall buildings here in Chicago, but was never working in a floor over the 30th story---that's high enough for me. I'm not fond of heights, but one of my bosses thought it a nice treat to go to the top of the John Hancock building for lunch - our companies were owned by the same Corp. so our company did a lot of business up there---it was the 96th floor and he got a special table by the window!! I braved it out since he was being so sweet---but it was not the most comfortable lunch! Great picture -- sure don't think of cold, snow and fog for your part of the States!! We have colde again here today---but the snow missed us yet again...only 1" so far this year instead of the average of 14" or so. Very dry and won't help our drought situation at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am sure we can all relate to this.


i love it! am sending it to my favourite cousin, who is in to computers, beading, and tatting


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


________________________________________
I think when I was typing upper letters and numbers I was resting the bottom of my hand/wrist on the keypad as I'm not sitting correctly or it isn't at the right height.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Finally finished the baby blanket. My DD thinks the ribbon is too wide and that it looks funny. My DS thinks it looks fine, but I want the opinion of my KTP friends. There is time to change the ribbon so that isn't an issue, we just want it to look good.
> 
> I'll try to get the pic posted as soon as I can.


I think it looks very good. It is a beautiful blanket.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


And if your schedule ever slowed down you could teach me some crafts. I don't have your artistic skill though. We can dream. Thank you for those kind words. Maybe this cousin is jealous as my aunt and I have a very special bond since I lived with her when I was a little girl, but no reason for jealousy. My aunt loves her too, but that might have been the motivation. I like this cousin but she could have thoughts of inheritance too and not want to share it. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna- looking forward to the new pics. It amazes me what you achieve with your knitting- so creative and only ten years practise!


What. Only 10 years. She must have a special inborn gift for knitting and creativity. Bravo Sorlenna. If you told us this before I had naturally forgotten as you achieve so much, so beautiful and so quickly and you work on top of it all. Amazing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i'm back - computer is free of viruses and bugs - working well. i'm on page 38 - skimming the posts - probaby will not post - just want to catch up. hope all are well, warm and safe.

we finally broke into double digits for a change - bright sun today - to warm up a little over the weekend and then go back to single digits again. i've been staying inside.

all this talk of socks - i may drag out the sock i have started and start on it again - i guess practice makes perfect. i should look at the magic look method too.

back to skimming the posts.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> we get mutterings about our high immigrant population too- but it makes for a richer society- just wish there was greater understanding of Maori values.


Agreed Lurker.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> All the updates on snow are just making me cold. We're supposed to get another cold front in here tonight/tomorrow.
> 
> Today we unexpectedly had fog. I caught this as it was really rolling in:


Wow, I thought that was a UFO or something till I saw the second photo. Your view from your office is absolutely amazing. Once I got used to being up high I loved our view from our hi-rise apartment in Germany. Those photos are amazing. Wonder if you could get some published in the paper or send them in to the local news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> I am sure we can all relate to this.


So true.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Thursday from Kingman, AZ USA - It is overcast and windy here - 57 degrees with a chance of showers - so unusual to be cloudy - it makes me want to snuggle up and knit!! Great pictures - the baby blanket is lovely and I will share the fog pictures with DH - he spent a few years there before I met him. Glad you're feeling a little more reassured Lurker - things have a way of working themselves out - but being patient isn't always easy. Marianne sounds wonderful and I hope that everyone else is heading in that direction. The Asacol has finally arrived at Wal Mart and DH's RX will be ready at 1:00PM. We are going out to lunch!!! and then to pick up the RX - it will be nice for him to get out of the house and it means that dinner will be light and easy!!! I have a hooded scarf to work on and I put 3 of my wip bags in my cabinet so I wouldn't get distracted.... this has to be done and sent to DD so that she has it by the 10th... Well I am off to town - hope everyone has a great day!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna- looking forward to the new pics. It amazes me what you achieve with your knitting- so creative and only ten years practise!
> ...


I have always done some kind of art--I sewed and crocheted (MIL taught me) for a little over 20 years before I taught myself to knit. I had tried before a few times but just didn't get it, and then one day I sat down and told myself I was going to keep at it until I learned it! After I got the basics, I had a wonderful friend (also named Sam) who helped me tremendously--I miss him terribly but will never forget how much he helped me. As for working, well, that's not a choice, unfortunately, so I do what I can in my other moments! :XD:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i'm back - computer is free of viruses and bugs - working well. i'm on page 38 - skimming the posts - probaby will not post - just want to catch up. hope all are well, warm and safe.
> 
> we finally broke into double digits for a change - bright sun today - to warm up a little over the weekend and then go back to single digits again. i've been staying inside.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Sam!!! I missed your postings on here. Glad the gremlins have moved out of your computer! Did you get much knitting done while the computer was down? has the tip cat returned and come inside? Glad to see you, Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > well - i'm back - computer is free of viruses and bugs - working well. i'm on page 38 - skimming the posts - probaby will not post - just want to catch up. hope all are well, warm and safe.
> ...


Ditto! And you, Zoe--keeping warm up there?!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't read on my phone to get caught up but wanted to let you all know that the surgeon was very happy with the way everything is healing and the mobility that he has, back in 3 weeks to get released back to work. Yay!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


hahaha, I am warm!!!! but it is the coldest day yet for this winter. All school buses cancelled for up here due to cold, and some schools closed. The high school kids are writing exams and the exam scheduling has been reschuffled to next week! I pulled some snow off the roof with my roof rake as I could not leave it any longer. hmmmm, with this cold weather, it does not take long for the skin to freeze. I get cold blisters on my cheeks and it does not really matter if I have a scarf over my cheeks, the cold still gets in. So you only go out for such brief minutes at a time. ahha, my sister says if we were meant to be outside in this weather, we would have been created with fur like the polar bears! hahah Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> iSo you only go out for such brief minutes at a time. ahha, my sister says if we were meant to be outside in this weather, we would have been created with fur like the polar bears! hahah Zoe


I agree with your sister!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Glad it is all sorted Sam! off out to water my pots!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can't read on my phone to get caught up but wanted to let you all know that the surgeon was very happy with the way everything is healing and the mobility that he has, back in 3 weeks to get released back to work. Yay!


That is such good news- and a lovely sunrise in the bargain!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nice hair cut, Gwen....I have to schedule an appointment to have mine done...I always wait too long and am always so much happier when my hair is shorter.


When I get my hair cut I make the next appointment. Nowadays I go two months and make a chiropractor appointment for the same day so I have only one afternoon with two appointments instead of another afternoon interrupted.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


I suppose because this is specifically for children.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great idea --- I generally, leave the rest of the hair cut appointment afternoon for having lunch with friends, etc. It always is a fun day once I get it scheduled.



mjs said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Nice hair cut, Gwen....I have to schedule an appointment to have mine done...I always wait too long and am always so much happier when my hair is shorter.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i'm back - computer is free of viruses and bugs - working well. i'm on page 38 - skimming the posts - probaby will not post - just want to catch up. hope all are well, warm and safe.
> 
> we finally broke into double digits for a change - bright sun today - to warm up a little over the weekend and then go back to single digits again. i've been staying inside.
> 
> ...


We broke into double digits too, only they are the below zero ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you on here, Sam. I need to re-install my spyware and anti-virus ware. I generally get the 6 month free subscriptions - wish I knew of one that just was updated perpetually for free.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> As a followup to the comments about temperature at school they have been saying on th enews that parents must be careful to send healthy and safe luches to school. Ideally in a cool bag, but at least with a bottle of frozen water. While this is good advice it remineded me of my school lunches and the care taken with them. Placed on top of the lockers, under the windows, but the top was above window height so the school bags with the lunch in them was exposed to the sun all morning (we weren't allowed to put food in our lockers). That is why I hate peanut butter on bread, and not keen on cheese sandwiches. And the school milk was not good by recess time when we normally hadvit. I do remember that eventually they came up with the idea of having at the beginning of the day- off milk is not exactelly good for kids, but the milkman delievered it and placed it against the side of the shelter shed which got all the morning sun.


We alternated between tuna salad and egg salad sandwiches and it never occurred to us that keeping that until lunchtime might be a problem. And it never was. But then this was sixty years ago.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you on here, Sam. I need to re-install my spyware and anti-virus ware. I generally get the 6 month free subscriptions - wish I knew of one that just was updated perpetually for free.


I use the free version of AVG--it gets updates regularly and I've never had any trouble with it at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba
I'm loving the stories about growing up in Australia &/or England. Maybe not about the milk setting out until it's room temperature. (ick said:


> Room temperature we would have accepted! It was the milk sitting in the sun on 100F days. It shows how much things have changed in the last half century or so though.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, DH is making popcorn so I'm outta' here.
> ...


I was surprised the first time I went to England that it felt so much like home. And I'm mostly of German heritage, something of which I am not at all proud.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > were you airborne?
> ...


And great shots they are too. Fog has its own beuty- but yes as was said not when you or others you know are driving in it!
Not sure I would like to work so high up , but would give some great views


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i'm back - computer is free of viruses and bugs - working well. i'm on page 38 - skimming the posts - probaby will not post - just want to catch up. hope all are well, warm and safe.
> 
> we finally broke into double digits for a change - bright sun today - to warm up a little over the weekend and then go back to single digits again. i've been staying inside.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Sam.
You know where to go to learn the magic loop!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you on here, Sam. I need to re-install my spyware and anti-virus ware. I generally get the 6 month free subscriptions - wish I knew of one that just was updated perpetually for free.


Avast does this for a whole year free, after a year, you just renew for another year for free. It is the one that I use.

http://www.avast.com/en-ca/index

I have used AVG and it continually drained my computer and made my internet connection very slow. I uninstalled it and put in the avast. No problems anymore! Zoe


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> And great shots they are too. Fog has its own beuty- but yes as was said not when you or others you know are driving in it!
> 
> Not sure I would like to work so high up , but would give some great views


I do have great views - especially a storm rolls by. It's kinda like watching a movie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can't read on my phone to get caught up but wanted to let you all know that the surgeon was very happy with the way everything is healing and the mobility that he has, back in 3 weeks to get released back to work. Yay!


Yay that things are going well or Yay that he will back at work and out of your hair! Or maybe both?


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

mjs said:


> I was surprised the first time I went to England that it felt so much like home. And I'm mostly of German heritage, something of which I am not at all proud.


No need to be ashamed of it either.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


When I was working as a hairstylist in a salon, all hair was taken, including the grey hair. There are people who need hair pieces who have grey hair too. If the hair was in too delicate a condition to make into hair pieces, then the hair was sent to a woman who manufactured dolls and used this hair for the doll hair. Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have used AVG and it continually drained my computer and made my internet connection very slow. I uninstalled it and put in the avast. No problems anymore! Zoe


That's interesting--I'd not heard that before. A programmer friend of mine recommended it some years ago and I haven't looked at others since. Might be worth checking out!



darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't read on my phone to get caught up but wanted to let you all know that the surgeon was very happy with the way everything is healing and the mobility that he has, back in 3 weeks to get released back to work. Yay!
> ...


Yay all around, I'll bet! 



5mmdpns said:


> When I was working as a hairstylist in a salon, all hair was taken, including the grey hair. There are people who need hair pieces who have grey hair too. If the hair was in too delicate a condition to make into hair pieces, then the hair was sent to a woman who manufactured dolls and used this hair for the doll hair. Zoe


The website says they will take grey hair--that it's sold instead of being used. I doubt I'll get mine cut anyway; I've been talking about it for about five years now and haven't done it yet...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


MJS...The German people I met were people like all of us. I made some really wonderful friends there. The young people were great too. We took a group of young musicians throughout Serbia, Croatia and other countries to make good relations again and hope the young people can be friends. Hope in our youth. Also the W. German Radio Band went to the Netherlands and we did an exchange of concerts with them and then had them come to Cologne and do concerts with us there. It was so wonderful to see people come together, meet one another and sit down together with laughter and lots of talk. Music is the international language and what brought us together. I hope you don't mind me saying this, but it was my experience and it was one of hope.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, all cooking wizards and vegie lovers, I need a little help. I have some fresh asparagus (love the idea of using oil to make them crunchy!) and I have an avocado. Can I use them together? and how is the best way to combine them into a tasty dish? do I add other vegies to the mix and what and how do I prepare this? Thanks, Zoe


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I came across a recipe for Sesame Lemon cookies. I need to try this just to see if it's any good: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sesame-Lemon-Crisps/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=104039100&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2013-01-24&prop28=CompleteYourMeal&prop29=FullRecipe3&me=1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ok, all cooking wizards and vegie lovers, I need a little help. I have some fresh asparagus (love the idea of using oil to make them crunchy!) and I have an avocado. Can I use them together? and how is the best way to combine them into a tasty dish? do I add other vegies to the mix and what and how do I prepare this? Thanks, Zoe


How about a dip with the avocado- and crunchy spears of asparagus dipped in it, and perhaps some of your rye bread!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ok, all cooking wizards and vegie lovers, I need a little help. I have some fresh asparagus (love the idea of using oil to make them crunchy!) and I have an avocado. Can I use them together? and how is the best way to combine them into a tasty dish? do I add other vegies to the mix and what and how do I prepare this? Thanks, Zoe
> ...


sounds tasty! one recipe I checked out was to make some pasta, fast fry the asparagus till crunchy, peel and slice avocado, toss together with your favorite dressing or alfredo sauce. Top with parmasian (sp?) cheese.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


any thing with parmesan suits me!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

mjs said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Nice hair cut, Gwen....I have to schedule an appointment to have mine done...I always wait too long and am always so much happier when my hair is shorter.
> ...


I like Gwen's haircut as well but she does look nice with long hair as well. Not true for me. I got mine cut yesterday. It is amazing how much better I feel about myself when my hair looks good. The stylist I have here in AZ is a genius with naturally curly hair. I always tell her if I could afford it, I'd fly down here every four weeks just for her haircuts.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


You are ON! girlfriend, come on down and have a snack with me!!!! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Catching the first flight out! [in my dreams]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am sure we can all relate to this.


That happened to me just last night, I never did get any cleaning done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


It is frowned upon when a Canadian tries to move back from the US to Canada. My daughter looked into it and even though she moved here as a child it more of a hassle than to stay in the states.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good afternoon, this is pup lover's son just getting on here to let you know she did well in surgery and she is in recovery now. the doctor said it was smooth surgery, she wanted me to get on here and let you all know!


So pleased to hear this!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! thank you foe the continued prayers. meds have me foggy so I apologise in advance. have been upon chair had a small bit of breakfast , sponge bath walked and ladies who wash hair happen to have been ere so I am least cleAn dr says in doing good right on track. need to nap thanks again and love n hugs to all!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! thank you foe the continued prayers. meds have me foggy so I apologise in advance. have been upon chair had a small bit of breakfast , sponge bath walked and ladies who wash hair happen to have been ere so I am least cleAn dr says in doing good right on track. need to nap thanks again and love n hugs to all!


Rest up and keep healing! So very good to hear from you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG that is so me it isn't even funny. I used o tease my mom because she would get in her sewing room and get just as distracted. Apple didn't fall far from the tree for sure. LOL


Silverowl said:


> I am sure we can all relate to this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! thank you foe the continued prayers. meds have me foggy so I apologise in advance. have been upon chair had a small bit of breakfast , sponge bath walked and ladies who wash hair happen to have been ere so I am least cleAn dr says in doing good right on track. need to nap thanks again and love n hugs to all!


Great to hear that things are going well- even if it doesn't feel taht way right now.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is funny about our feelings. We never can tell how we will feel. I find myself thinking of myself as an American but always thought I would go back to Canada if anything ever happened to DH. One of the people up there said something about how that causes problem when people move back and haven't been part of paying into the system. Hmmm, since then somehow I stopped thinking of moving back. Doesn't makes sense as the people I love are all so much older and in their 80's and mid 90's. For some reason, my feelings totally changed after I realized how the Canadians felt about people moving back later, but when I think of it I guess my husband's retirement and my social security would take care of me. But now I feel more American.
> ...


It makes a difference if you are actually a Canadian citizen coming back or if you are coming in to Canada in order to obtain Canadian citizenship. If you are a Canadian and returning to live in Canada, then you are welcome. Yes, there are some things that mean adjustments for the first 3 months or so, but you are still welcome. Zoe


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! thank you foe the continued prayers. meds have me foggy so I apologise in advance. have been upon chair had a small bit of breakfast , sponge bath walked and ladies who wash hair happen to have been ere so I am least cleAn dr says in doing good right on track. need to nap thanks again and love n hugs to all!


So glad to hear you are up and about. Remember not to rush things.

Sending hugs and lots of healing light and energy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I so long to go to Europe, would love to see London and all the wonderful places that Dave would share with us. But Scotland is my main goal, my family history is there.
> 
> Do you know whereabouts in Scotland your family come from?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> I came across a recipe for Sesame Lemon cookies. I need to try this just to see if it's any good: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sesame-Lemon-Crisps/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=104039100&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2013-01-24&prop28=CompleteYourMeal&prop29=FullRecipe3&me=1


Hmm...I may have to try that one, too--need some lemons, though!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talked to sister today about my laptop and she suggested first to buy a can of duster (air under pressure) and first try blowing out the key board. Have done that and my first post wasn't double. Hoping this better performance continues.

PupLover so glad to "hear" from you. Take things slow and know you are still in our prayers. Great report from your doctor.

Zoe your pasta. asparagus, avacodo dish has me drooling. 

Was so irritated knitting this morning. Was working on toe up sock and the yarn was from knitpicks when there was a knot in the yarn. I could see that the yarn had been joined. Okay, no big deal until 4 rows later their knot came untied. Had to tink all the way back plus some. Put in the magic knot which I know will remain and move forward. Oh well. if that is the worst that happens today I'm blessed. Still was irritating.

Weather here is a sunny 57F and tomorrow's high is going to be 37F. I know that is way warmer than so many of you folks that I had to laugh when the news was already announcing delayed openings and closed schools for extreme north Georgia. 
Of course I understand since we are to get rain and sleet tomorrow and we just don't do well with ice. Still had to chuckle though in comparison to some of the weather you guys have. I'm afraid I'd turn into one big popcicle!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was so irritated knitting this morning. Was working on toe up sock and the yarn was from knitpicks when there was a knot in the yarn. I could see that the yarn had been joined. Okay, no big deal until 4 rows later their knot came untied. Had to tink all the way back plus some. Put in the magic knot which I know will remain and move forward. Oh well. if that is the worst that happens today I'm blessed. Still was irritating.


Funny that when I read this, the first thing that came to mind was Elizabeth Zimmerman saying in one of her books, "Never knit a knot." When I find one in yarn that I didn't put there, I do go ahead and cut it out and rejoin--before I started doing that, I had the same experience, and yes, it's frustrating!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i am interested in the blue hat with the lace edging - did you do that on the knit-it loom like the bottom hat and if you did where did you find the directions? i have the complete set of looms - rounds and oblong - would like to find a really long knitting board. i have never been able to find directions on how to do much on the loom except hats, scarves and dishrags - no fancy work. they are fun for something different.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately I like fruit and I love vegetables - I can add mushrooms to almost anything.
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! thank you foe the continued prayers. meds have me foggy so I apologise in advance. have been upon chair had a small bit of breakfast , sponge bath walked and ladies who wash hair happen to have been ere so I am least cleAn dr says in doing good right on track. need to nap thanks again and love n hugs to all!
> ...


Ditto!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - love your new avatar and the happy smiling woman we know as gweniepooh - i love being able to put a face to a name. hope your arm is healing well.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie just wanted to let you know I am thinkg of you and the situation you are in. I agree with others in regard to seeking legal advise; I can't see that divorce is necessarily a good idea either. And as 5 stated, the door isn't closed on Fale coming home either. My best to you in making such difficult decisions. As always we are here for you.
> 
> PupLover you are also in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted as you begin this trial. You are a strong woman.
> 
> Gweniepooh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

idid forget the "e" mjs - poke as in paper sack.

sam



mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > chloenana - i'm glad someone elses uses it too - sometimes get real strange looks when i use it - the same look i get when i ask for a pok.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have got to get one of her books... you can be sure I will never knit a knot like that again! Lesson learned.


Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Was so irritated knitting this morning. Was working on toe up sock and the yarn was from knitpicks when there was a knot in the yarn. I could see that the yarn had been joined. Okay, no big deal until 4 rows later their knot came untied. Had to tink all the way back plus some. Put in the magic knot which I know will remain and move forward. Oh well. if that is the worst that happens today I'm blessed. Still was irritating.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know if these two things would go together -- but I like turkey/chicken with asparagus and a white sauce and I like sliced turkey with avocado so you may be able to build a toasted sandwich (pannini) of an avocado spread and then layer on asparagus, cheese, spinach and chicken/turkey. Yummmm.



5mmdpns said:


> ok, all cooking wizards and vegie lovers, I need a little help. I have some fresh asparagus (love the idea of using oil to make them crunchy!) and I have an avocado. Can I use them together? and how is the best way to combine them into a tasty dish? do I add other vegies to the mix and what and how do I prepare this? Thanks, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending healing energy puplover - things are going to go well - you'll see.

sam



Pup lover said:


> had tests done today, more tomorrow and surgery on Wed at 9 am. I'm tired of tests and waiting. yes I would . love cheese with my wine but I'm still on a liquid diet!!! that does not make me a happy camper either Lol have started packing my bag I'm sure I won't need much but not knowing how long I will be there makes it hard I'd rather have things not need them than want them n not have them. kindle, book to read, word puzzles n of course knitting. Too much?? ThAnk you all for the continued prayers n support it helps knowing you all are here anytime of day. my oldest son is in charge of posting update on surgery day so you will all know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - on your brown sheep wool sweater - did you just knit every row where the ribbing would be?

sam

also - the bodice single row stripe - is it fastened or loose at the bottom?



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been gone most of the day to Stepmothers, we didn't get everything done we wanted to do but got a few of the errands run, we'll run the others tomorrow.
> I just finished this one, so glad it's done. It was a Rowan pattern, I used Brown Sheep Wool, superwash. I love this yarn, it works up so great.
> Well, now to go back and get caught up again. Hope you are all doing great.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i am interested in the blue hat with the lace edging - did you do that on the knit-it loom like the bottom hat and if you did where did you find the directions? i have the complete set of looms - rounds and oblong - would like to find a really long knitting board. i have never been able to find directions on how to do much on the loom except hats, scarves and dishrags - no fancy work. they are fun for something different.
> 
> sam


I'm not sure which one you mean, Sam...the lace edging is on the sweater hem and sleeve--is that the one you mean? The loom pic is the only hat I've done for now, and it's a simple one with a turned up brim. I did get a book a while back called learn new stitches on the knifty knitter or something like that--but I don't recall lace being in it. I'd bet there are things on the web for making lace hems on hats, though--will have to search a bit to see.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have got to get one of her books... you can be sure I will never knit a knot like that again! Lesson learned.


I checked a couple out from the library, too. I like to read 'em before I decide if I want to own them, but she's fun to read.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just walked in the door after a great lunch with fellow Calgarian KP members there were 8 of us and we had such a good time. 

Two live very very close to me and we will be planning a knitting get together sometime very soon. 

I only have once picture of the other ladies and once I get the rest I will post them here. It was great. At least one more Christmas workshop teacher.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG, glad I'm not up there and good job its foggy cos I can't even look at pictures that look down too far ol


Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > were you airborne?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just walked in the door after a great lunch with fellow Calgarian KP members there were 8 of us and we had such a good time.
> 
> Two live very very close to me and we will be planning a knitting get together sometime very soon.
> 
> I only have once picture of the other ladies and once I get the rest I will post them here. It was great. At least one more Christmas workshop teacher.


Oh, you just reminded me--I think this Saturday is the knitters' group meeting at the coffee shop...I have been trying to make one for months and am determined to do it this year! :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just walked in the door after a great lunch with fellow Calgarian KP members there were 8 of us and we had such a good time.
> 
> Two live very very close to me and we will be planning a knitting get together sometime very soon.
> 
> I only have once picture of the other ladies and once I get the rest I will post them here. It was great. At least one more Christmas workshop teacher.


It would be nice to see your knitting lady friends, but I hope you get their permission to post their photos on a social network site. Many people do not want their photos out in public, much less sent for everyone to see around the world. Privacy issues. Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://thismamaloomknits.blogspot.com/2011/08/lace-hat-pattern.html

I found this lace hat for the loom--I'd have to practice this one...and refresh my memory on how to do a purl on it, too. Yikes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> OMG, glad I'm not up there and good job its foggy cos I can't even look at pictures that look down too far ol
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> ...


I like to take photos of the clouds when I 'm flying then I send them to the teens when I am back on the ground. I have gotten some pretty nice sunsets and sun rises that way too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - can you repost the url for the adblockplus - it would be great not to have so many ads pop up.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Agnes told me about adblockplus and it is a miracle. Not a single ad on my KP or KTP pages. I love, love, love it.
> Thank you so much Agnes. It was so easy that I thought I hadn't even done it but all the ads are gone.
> 
> This was in response to a topic I did about an ad saying 3 people had unfriended me. They made it look personal and the first time I saw it I wondered why 3 people on KP had unfriended me and how hurtful, but when I went to look at it it was gone. Thank goodness. It is an ad and people say probably not even from what they are making it look like, a FB ad, but just trying to get info from us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had always wanted long hair - don't know why - i let it grow to the middle of my back - my beard grew almost to my waist -kept it until i got sick in the hospital - had a friend come and cut it off - made me feel better - now is is rarely longer than an inch or so - beard is longer but not too long.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > My oldest grand daughter (13) had hair down to her waist and over Christmas break she had over 9 inches cut off and donated it to Locks of Love. She loos so cute (and older) with the shoulder brushing length and I am so proud of her doing the donation.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


a LOCAL person who built a house in NS was denied Canadian citizenship.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I bet you looked like a mountain man or a hippie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't believe it - i am finally caught up - yeah - it is so good to be back - talk about ktp withdrawal - lol. glad to see everyone is doing well - and keeping warm i hope - much to cold outside - if i was living close to five think i would probably not go outside at all.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i looked awful - but i can say i did it - and i don't need to do it again. lol

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I bet you looked like a mountain man or a hippie!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i looked awful - but i can say i did it - and i don't need to do it again. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I get comments all the time on my wedding pictures about husband's beard--it was really wild when we got married and everyone says he looked like a mountain man.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> daralene - can you repost the url for the adblockplus - it would be great not to have so many ads pop up.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, just type the word "adblockplus" into your computer's internet browser. There are several versions of this and a different http site for each, and you will choose the one that is suited to your computer, and your internet browser. There is one specifically for your internet browser and that is what you choose. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i looked awful - but i can say i did it - and i don't need to do it again. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, the youngest grandson saw your avatar and said there's me grampy.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I just walked in the door after a great lunch with fellow Calgarian KP members there were 8 of us and we had such a good time.
> ...


yes, Zoe -- I did -I wouldn't post them if I hadn't.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: This was recently brought to my attention because of people using photos posted to social websites to make forged passports and other documents. Glad you checked, I have to be mindful of doing the same thing when I post photos. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mjs said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Oh! I am no expert - we have some neighbours who came here - quite a few Americans in Alberta because of our oil. Some get their citizenship but I don't know what they have to go through to get it. Our friends have dual - I will ask them what it entails and how difficult it is. I don't know whether you have to get the equivalent of a green card to work here, I am sure there are some restrictions. I just have never heard of American's having troubles, I know many many people have become citizens after a certain period in the past 15 years but don't know the ins and out. I guess I posted too quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea. If it isn't icy tomorrow I will try to go to the library.


Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I have got to get one of her books... you can be sure I will never knit a knot like that again! Lesson learned.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

These last 2 days have been beautiful! Very much spring days. Today, it was in the 70s F. Now we all have spring fever!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> These last 2 days have been beautiful! Very much spring days. Today, it was in the 70s F. Now we all have spring fever!


ok Pammie, I got to ask you a serious question!!! Have you a spare bedroom for me to camp in while this cold weather is still lingering on? (I know Lucky and your furbabies would get along just splendly!) Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, you have a really nice beard. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

ok Pammie, I got to ask you a serious question!!! Have you a spare bedroom for me to camp in while this cold weather is still lingering on? (I know Lucky and your furbabies would get along just splendly!) Zoe [/quote]

Yes, I do! There is nothing that I would find more fun than a knitting slumber party!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, you have a really nice beard. Just wanted you to know.


:thumbup: And any new avatar you would put up would need to be one with you holding the newest grand modeling your blanket you are knitting for the grand! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> ok Pammie, I got to ask you a serious question!!! Have you a spare bedroom for me to camp in while this cold weather is still lingering on? (I know Lucky and your furbabies would get along just splendly!) Zoe


Yes, I do! There is nothing that I would find more fun than a knitting slumber party![/quote]

Ok!!!! bringing along only one tote of my stash and my needles! We can look at patterns too! Hot chocolate slumber party with knitting talk!!! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - on your brown sheep wool sweater - did you just knit every row where the ribbing would be?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, The ribbing is a k1, p1, I didn't work this one in the round as one piece, wish I had though. How do you mean "fastened or loose at the bottom"? Here's a close up. I need to get it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wanna come and it's not as cold here as where Zoe lives!!!


5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > ok Pammie, I got to ask you a serious question!!! Have you a spare bedroom for me to camp in while this cold weather is still lingering on? (I know Lucky and your furbabies would get along just splendly!) Zoe
> ...


Ok!!!! bringing along only one tote of my stash and my needles! We can look at patterns too! Hot chocolate slumber party with knitting talk!!! Zoe [/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I wanna come and it's not as cold here as where Zoe lives!!!
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I would love to meet you for a knitting slumber party at Pammies! hmmmmm, seems we would need some food supplies..................Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I have avacados, salsa, and chips!
\


5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna come and it's not as cold here as where Zoe lives!!!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can bring some wine too!



5mmdpns said:


> Ok!!!! bringing along only one tote of my stash and my needles! We can look at patterns too! Hot chocolate slumber party with knitting talk!!! Zoe


[/quote]

I would love to meet you for a knitting slumber party at Pammies! hmmmmm, seems we would need some food supplies..................Zoe [/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm finally caught up, I read a bit when we got home then went and took a nap, and don't remember a whole lot except that puplover is up and sort of about, so glad, just don't over do it. Hugs and healing energy coming your way. 
With pictures of the fog, it's funny, on the way home we had fluffy clouds and I took a picture for you all. 
Our mind channel is working. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I have got to get one of her books... you can be sure I will never knit a knot like that again! Lesson learned.
> ...


She and her daughter also have dvd's out. I get those from the library but I know they are for sale too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I googled Adblocplus but went into the History on my computer and this is the link I must have used:
http://adblockplus.org/en/firefox
Thanks go to Agnes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i had always wanted long hair - don't know why - i let it grow to the middle of my back - my beard grew almost to my waist -kept it until i got sick in the hospital - had a friend come and cut it off - made me feel better - now is is rarely longer than an inch or so - beard is longer but not too long.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh! I am no expert - we have some neighbours who came here - quite a few Americans in Alberta because of our oil. Some get their citizenship but I don't know what they have to go through to get it. Our friends have dual - I will ask them what it entails and how difficult it is. I don't know whether you have to get the equivalent of a green card to work here, I am sure there are some restrictions. I just have never heard of American's having troubles, I know many many people have become citizens after a certain period in the past 15 years but don't know the ins and out. I guess I posted too quickly.


I'm still a Canadian citizen so that part is ok for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally caught up, I read a bit when we got home then went and took a nap, and don't remember a whole lot except that puplover is up and sort of about, so glad, just don't over do it. Hugs and healing energy coming your way.
> With pictures of the fog, it's funny, on the way home we had fluffy clouds and I took a picture for you all.
> Our mind channel is working. lol


Gorgeous cloud shot. Clouds look so low.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer...I knew it would be a great time. Can't wait to see the photos.

Sorlenna...Pretty loom hat pattern.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! I am no expert - we have some neighbours who came here - quite a few Americans in Alberta because of our oil.  Some get their citizenship but I don't know what they have to go through to get it. Our friends have dual - I will ask them what it entails and how difficult it is. I don't know whether you have to get the equivalent of a green card to work here, I am sure there are some restrictions. I just have never heard of American's having troubles, I know many many people have become citizens after a certain period in the past 15 years but don't know the ins and out. I guess I posted too quickly.
> ...


So you should be fine if you wanted to move back to Canada. Check with a Canadian lawyer as to what you need to do to make a move back here. There would not be much that needs doing, just likely some paperwork in regards to letting the officials know you are "back in town". Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just found a used copy of Knitting Without Tears on Amazon for $2.96 + 3.99 shipping so I ordered it. What do you think of The Opinionated Knitter?
ote]

I checked a couple out from


Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:evil: :evil:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Come on Gwen, it doesn't matter what your weather is!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found a used copy of Knitting Without Tears on Amazon for $2.96 + 3.99 shipping so I ordered it. What do you think of The Opinionated Knitter?
> ote]
> 
> I checked a couple out from
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally caught up, I read a bit when we got home then went and took a nap, and don't remember a whole lot except that puplover is up and sort of about, so glad, just don't over do it. Hugs and healing energy coming your way.
> With pictures of the fog, it's funny, on the way home we had fluffy clouds and I took a picture for you all.
> Our mind channel is working. lol


What beautiful clouds, as they match with he small amount of snow on the ground.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


No I don't mind at all your saying it, but I've read an awful lot about WWII and when I do I get furious all over again. And I do think there is an arrogance, from which I do not exempt myself though I try to overcome it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Some years ago there was quite a kerfuffle because there was a threat of property being taken away from foreigners. I didn't pay much attention since it had nothing to do with me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase the Sirdar Sublime Knitting Book #633 with the waterfall cardigan pattern in it, but have not been able to find it in the US - my local yarn shop couldn't get it either. I know a couple of you have made this sweater and I was wondering whether you could direct me to a place to find it? Thanks so much.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont know if this will work or not, my gf sent me a homemade video of her cat taking care of the golden retriever puppy (he is about 8 months old). I have played with both of them. Zoe 
The video link did not work, so I removed it and just put up a still shot... kitty (long haired calico) cleans the dogs ear, and then lays down between his paws.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What good companions for each other! Also, Zoe thanks for giving me feedback on the books!


5mmdpns said:


> I dont know if this will work or not, my gf sent me a homemade video of her cat taking care of the golden retriever puppy (he is about 8 months old). I have played with both of them. Zoe
> The video link did not work, so I removed it and just put up a still shot... kitty (long haired calico) cleans the dogs ear, and then lays down between his paws.


 :lol:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> With pictures of the fog, it's funny, on the way home we had fluffy clouds and I took a picture for you all.
> Our mind channel is working. lol


WOW - what an awesome picture!

I'm catching up quick after a good Warcraft run - got some new gear that I need for doing more stuff in the game. Now I'm off to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks five - i will do that.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > daralene - can you repost the url for the adblockplus - it would be great not to have so many ads pop up.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks flyty1n - it's been there over forty years - i grew it in 1971 - the summer heidi was born. i shaved it off when she was about six weeks old - decided i liked me better with it and have never been without it since then. heidi has never really seen me without it.

sam



flyty1n said:


> Sam, you have a really nice beard. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the picture answered my question - when i looked at it in the other picture it looked to me like an it had been an extra piece added to look like a pullover on top of the sweater. i really like the sweater and the top ribbing.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poledra - on your brown sheep wool sweater - did you just knit every row where the ribbing would be?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - what a great picture - would love to live right in the middle of your picture.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm finally caught up, I read a bit when we got home then went and took a nap, and don't remember a whole lot except that puplover is up and sort of about, so glad, just don't over do it. Hugs and healing energy coming your way.
> With pictures of the fog, it's funny, on the way home we had fluffy clouds and I took a picture for you all.
> Our mind channel is working. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm using xp - all the adblockplus is for crome, firefox and your android phone. guess i will put up with the ads.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, I googled Adblocplus but went into the History on my computer and this is the link I must have used:
> http://adblockplus.org/en/firefox
> Thanks go to Agnes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Just found a used copy of Knitting Without Tears on Amazon for $2.96 + 3.99 shipping so I ordered it. What do you think of The Opinionated Knitter?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > MJS...The German people I met were people like all of us. I made some really wonderful friends there. The young people were great too. We took a group of young musicians throughout Serbia, Croatia and other countries to make good relations again and hope the young people can be friends. Hope in our youth. Also the W. German Radio Band went to the Netherlands and we did an exchange of concerts with them and then had them come to Cologne and do concerts with us there. It was so wonderful to see people come together, meet one another and sit down together with laughter and lots of talk. Music is the international language and what brought us together. I hope you don't mind me saying this, but it was my experience and it was one of hope.
> ...


Keep hanging out with us. 
:thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm using xp - all the adblockplus is for crome, firefox and your android phone. guess i will put up with the ads.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That's too bad Sam. Next time you talk to the person that works on your computer ask him for something compatible with what you have. It is sure worth it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you on here, Sam. I need to re-install my spyware and anti-virus ware. I generally get the 6 month free subscriptions - wish I knew of one that just was updated perpetually for free.


have a look at

http://free.avg.com/gb-en/homepage


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! thank you foe the continued prayers. meds have me foggy so I apologise in advance. have been upon chair had a small bit of breakfast , sponge bath walked and ladies who wash hair happen to have been ere so I am least cleAn dr says in doing good right on track. need to nap thanks again and love n hugs to all!
> ...


Fantastic news....


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm using xp - all the adblockplus is for crome, firefox and your android phone. guess i will put up with the ads.
> ...


Sam I am sure there is a version for Vista so try googleing adblockplus for XP


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks five - i will do that.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


http://simple-adblock.com/ is for Internet Explorer


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is a picture of the Calgary Members who met for lunch yesterday.

there were 3 more, including the picture taker. We are getting together again next month and have decided to go on a couple of day trips around here. 

Two of them live within l0 minutes of me so we are going (If I ever can get away from the computer) to knit together one afternoon.

At least one is going to teach a workshop with Christmas stuff- including a tree skirt and a Christmas dishcloth and dish towel set - for our series.

It was a lovely lunch and a nice break. they came from all over Calgary and it is nice to meet KP friends.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm using xp - all the adblockplus is for crome, firefox and your android phone. guess i will put up with the ads.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


but I think xp is your operating system. The others are browsers and I think you can put firefox on your xp system?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


You think that will temper the arrogance?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker...Interesting to learn about your dad and the move to New Zealand. Are you now a New Zealand citizen? The talk you just had with Fale's relatives sounds like they really do want to be supportive. What a relief. This must be helping you and opening new doors for what might possibly be the solution. I look forward to all finding the right solution for you and Fale. Of course, my main concern is for you. Thank you for keeping us posted and I am praying the right solution will present itself.
> ...


Trying to catch up with the reading of the posts, so glad that you were able to talk with some sensibility to the family, sure made me feel a bit more relaxed about the situation. Would hate for you to have to give up so much and the security of your home and loving Ringo, that would break my heart as I know (as many others do also) the bond of a "pet" is more than just an animal, they are more like children, companions that comfort, listen to our problems yet don't voice or complain at our thoughts. (Yes, I talk about most everything with my Tootsie, she always listens as long as I rub her belly or scratch her back ;-) )
Hope that you had a wonderful meal and some much needed sleep. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers my friend :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, it's just that you're so nice, we get to read you twice! :mrgreen:
> 
> Marianne, glad to hear your boys are doing so well--and you--the year may have been bumpy at the start but seems to be leveling out now.
> 
> ...


I have a recipe for peanut butter syrup, I'll look it up and post as it is wonderful (Daniel eats what is left with a spoon :thumbup: )
Really thinking about Sam today as it is National Peanut Butter Day!!!

I have lived so many wonderful places, would be hard to pick one to be my forever home. So glad I found this area, has most all of my favorites in one spot. Though the beach is a few hour drive I no longer wish to live close as I have lost enough in hurricanes to last a lifetime, so never again! The mountains, waterfalls and forest trails are plentiful here without the deep snows and freezing temps of Colorado, or the blasted heat and humidity of Texas Gulf Coast. By the way I loved NM, almost settled in the Santa Fe area!
Can't wait to see the patterns, love all the pictures that have been posted, I know my Step Grands will love them!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> All the updates on snow are just making me cold. We're supposed to get another cold front in here tonight/tomorrow.
> 
> Today we unexpectedly had fog. I caught this as it was really rolling in:


Beautiful.. glad you made it to work safely!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning! Signed up and purchased class on New Stitch A Day on double knitting. Did the advance purchase so I could play with it last night. Wonderful and easy. Have started a cowl in the round (class didn't teach in round but easy to figure out) last night to practice. (Like I needed another WIP LOL) Definitely a slower process but worthwhile so far.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> I am sure we can all relate to this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne did you folks get much/any sleet/ice last night?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Can't read on my phone to get caught up but wanted to let you all know that the surgeon was very happy with the way everything is healing and the mobility that he has, back in 3 weeks to get released back to work. Yay!


wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Doing the happy dance for you.. (well mentally cause if I start dancing C will have a fit :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: )


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you on here, Sam. I need to re-install my spyware and anti-virus ware. I generally get the 6 month free subscriptions - wish I knew of one that just was updated perpetually for free.


Rookie, try Microsoft Security Essentials, it is free and both my sons recommend it!! I know it catches everything on both C and this lap top. Updates are free and it's a breeze to install


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much---will load it today.



Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you on here, Sam. I need to re-install my spyware and anti-virus ware. I generally get the 6 month free subscriptions - wish I knew of one that just was updated perpetually for free.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


This sounds yummy... alas I am the only one here that likes asparagus


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


OHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhh sure wish I could find her!!! I keep trying out the different stylist here.. but have yet to find "the" one, :lol: I desperately need a cut, normally I go once a month for a trim haven't been since November :shock: the back of my hair is so wild I cannot get it to lay down no matter what I do. C has hidden my clipper set as she knows I'll use it to cut it down. For years I cut my own hair, when I finally started going to a salon again the stylist had a fit!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! thank you foe the continued prayers. meds have me foggy so I apologise in advance. have been upon chair had a small bit of breakfast , sponge bath walked and ladies who wash hair happen to have been ere so I am least cleAn dr says in doing good right on track. need to nap thanks again and love n hugs to all!


Oh Pup lover, so good to see your posts. Doesn't it feel great to be sitting up, I am envious of the hair washing, never had that treat while I was in. Take it easy and know we are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I so long to go to Europe, would love to see London and all the wonderful places that Dave would share with us. But Scotland is my main goal, my family history is there.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning, guys! Time to do my Happy Friday dance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Still no word from Fale- no body home or they are using the phone when I call- frustrating. Ringo is lying on top of my feet, even when I get up for the loo, he follows me through- I find this quite comforting, I talk to Ringo as if he were a person- I am sure they understand a lot more than some would credit them with. I so wish I could talk with Fale.
Wishing you a lovely day- we are ofcourse on Saturday it is still early [what else], but I think you are about mid-morning.[Friday]. I am eating too much at the moment- I am craving food, but trying to eat more fruit and veges. I made a Thai style curry last night with tofu, which I really enjoy. I am not sure if Tootsie is a cat or a dog? But she is obviously special. Did you manage to sort out the pantry? [freezer and food cupboard]. time for a cuppa, and a slice of bread Please do continue to take it 'easy' Marianne! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I am so glad that Ringo is such a comfort to you. Our pets seem to know when we are unhappy. I hope you get to talk to Fale soon. Hugs to you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This was on my facebook to share today. Loved it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to sister today about my laptop and she suggested first to buy a can of duster (air under pressure) and first try blowing out the key board. Have done that and my first post wasn't double. Hoping this better performance continues.
> 
> PupLover so glad to "hear" from you. Take things slow and know you are still in our prayers. Great report from your doctor.
> 
> ...


Gwen, I'm sitting at my desk and watching the tiny sleet pellets hit the ground, it's 24.6 degrees according to my weather station, so far the roads are okay, but my driveway is very slick, C went out to get the paper and said she almost slipped a few times. So glad we did the shopping yesterday.. won't be going out again till Wednesday next!!! (though I want to go to Clarksville for a knitting class on Saturday ;-) ) oh well, doubt if C will agree to that either, :thumbdown: got to go put my French Onion soup in the crock pot, so looking forward to having this with a salad for our dinner tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i am interested in the blue hat with the lace edging - did you do that on the knit-it loom like the bottom hat and if you did where did you find the directions? i have the complete set of looms - rounds and oblong - would like to find a really long knitting board. i have never been able to find directions on how to do much on the loom except hats, scarves and dishrags - no fancy work. they are fun for something different.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I bought a set of the looms for Mom, she has never figured them out so I gave them to a friend who is going to teach her how to make things on them. Also have the rectangular set, I have so many "want to makes" that I may never have the chance to try the looms but they do look interesting for sure!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Julie. can't you get one of the relatives on line & ask for Fale to be ready to take a call from you at a set time? Then they would know to have him in the right place, or could tell you where he'll be. I, know how much you are missing him & I'm surprised they don't understand that too. Keep talking to Ringo, he'll understand from the tone of your voice.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I am so glad that Ringo is such a comfort to you. Our pets seem to know when we are unhappy. I hope you get to talk to Fale soon. Hugs to you!


Thank you pammie! hugs to you too!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > ok Pammie, I got to ask you a serious question!!! Have you a spare bedroom for me to camp in while this cold weather is still lingering on? (I know Lucky and your furbabies would get along just splendly!) Zoe
> ...


Ok!!!! bringing along only one tote of my stash and my needles! We can look at patterns too! Hot chocolate slumber party with knitting talk!!! Zoe [/quote]

Now I could handle some Dallas area weather, LOL.. will pack up some of my stash and join the party (if that's okay that is :thumbup: ) Oh well, would be wonderful to do for sure, but C would have a conniption fit for sure :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good news!!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Can't read on my phone to get caught up but wanted to let you all know that the surgeon was very happy with the way everything is healing and the mobility that he has, back in 3 weeks to get released back to work. Yay!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > With pictures of the fog, it's funny, on the way home we had fluffy clouds and I took a picture for you all.
> ...


Redkimba, have to smile at this as both my sons play WOW, have for years (I think that it was Daniel's minor in college :roll: ):thumbup: )


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! thank you foe the continued prayers. meds have me foggy so I apologise in advance. have been upon chair had a small bit of breakfast , sponge bath walked and ladies who wash hair happen to have been ere so I am least cleAn dr says in doing good right on track. need to nap thanks again and love n hugs to all!


Rest and get better Pup lover - we miss you and we're thinking of you!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne did you folks get much/any sleet/ice last night?


not last night but we are getting it now, so far it's not that bad out, but they say it will be worse this afternoon/evening. Temp is continuing to drop here now down to 22 F Brrrrrrrrrrrr going to curl up with my knitting and my electric lap blanket, odd I never used it in CO, but this house has a heat pump and though the house is warm, it feels like cold air coming out of the vents. (my desk is over the vent in my room, no way to move it anywhere else  )


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Now I could handle some Dallas area weather, LOL.. will pack up some of my stash and join the party (if that's okay that is :thumbup: ) Oh well, would be wonderful to do for sure, but C would have a conniption fit for sure :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Bring C along -- you are not allowed to carry stuff yet, but she can!!!! And bring your Mom! And bring Daniel -- ahaha, he makes good cookies!!!! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I bought a set of the looms for Mom, she has never figured them out so I gave them to a friend who is going to teach her how to make things on them. Also have the rectangular set, I have so many "want to makes" that I may never have the chance to try the looms but they do look interesting for sure!


I had a set of the round and long ones, and I gave some of them to my best friend's daughter a couple of years ago and kept some for me. I am not sure if she is using them, but I told her that if she wants to learn to knit, I'll give her lessons any time I'm in the area. 

I have been thinking about matching hats for all the mitts now (that ruffled one will be a doozy of a cast on, though)--I am also sure I can adapt the sweater edging to a hat and may do mitts on top of it. I know I am stacking up projects ahead of myself, but I can't seem to stop--and I am NOT complaining that the creativity is flowing!

Julie, I hope that you and Fale get to talk; it's so hard to not know what's going on.

I am having one more cuppa, gotta run to the store for kitty litter and then go to work. Blessings!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning all, I'm finally caught up again, have a second cup of coffee and have gotten Stumpy (DH) fed so all is right with the world for the day so far. 
Marianne, love your enthusiasm, but please don't upset C by dancing around. lol...I am envisioning it though. 
Glad you are doing so much better, and very glad that C keeps such a great eye on you, or I have a feeling you'd be like me and do things you shouldn't, ie, lifting, bouncing around. 
Julie, hope you get to talk to Fale soon, the idea of having a set time and place to get in touch with him sounds like a good one, if you can get it all arranged, would probably be easier on Fale also as he would know to expect a call at a scheduled time and place. Good Ringo, our pets are such a comfort.
Sam, glad you got the PC fixed, yes, I thought the closeup would help you out. The pattern was great, I'll probably make another for another of the girls for Christmas, different colors of course, but same yarn.
Redkimba, I'm not working, but doing the happy Friday dance right along side of you. 
Well, I think I'd better get around to go to DSM so she can use her expertise (vet tech & CNA) to change bandages on DH's fingers, only 2 have to be bandaged now, I have a bit of a heavy hand so it's better that she do it for a few days since the fingers are so sensitive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd love a knitting slumber party, that would be sooo fun. Pammie, I hope you have LOTS of room. lol...We are a rather large number to have in one place. lol
We could make it a traveling slumber party, Sam's, Pammie's, 5's, Julie's, then pop over to Darowil's, and so on... Eventually we could cover everyone's neck of the woods. lol


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Tootsie is a Shi-zu (not sure how that is spelled) small dog, well she is a heavy dog but not fat, will be 13 in October. And yes I do agree that they do understand us. 
The freezer and pantry are done, I now have a list that I can check off when I pull from it and it goes to the grocery list. I made a small blackboard/cork board for the pantry so when someone takes something out, they write it down, that way I can keep up with the supply much easier. Since it is just basically C and I it really isn't a problem, just when Daniel comes will have to show him our new system. We are enjoying many of the recipes that I took from the posts here, all have been major hits and requested to make again. Trying the Crock Pot French Onion soup tonight, smells so yummy!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I am trying to do that Tessa- Lupe gave me some phone numbers- problem is to connect when people are actually there! The only sure link is via email presently- but Only to Lupe, Fale always seems to be some where else!!! The senior niece is supposed to be coming sometime this weekend- she wants help with a presentation she is working on. Water play for pre-schoolers. that can be so much fun!
I am going to head back to bed for a bit!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a set of the looms for Mom, she has never figured them out so I gave them to a friend who is going to teach her how to make things on them. Also have the rectangular set, I have so many "want to makes" that I may never have the chance to try the looms but they do look interesting for sure!
> ...


You can say that again!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I should shut this down and shower and dress (warmly) for the day. I've been a bit on the slow to move side this morning Arthur is visiting my right hip and leg today, have told him he needs to find some one else to pester but he seems to have made a nice home in my body :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
I did get nixed on the class in Clarksville, but was suggested that I start one of my many Craftsy classes that were gifted to me. (I have most all of them and I've only taken one :roll: ) 
Stay warm, dry, happy and safe to my NZ and Australia friends stay dry and cool of course :thumbup: Keeping you all in thoughts and prayers.. 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
M.

Oh Sam, I'll post the peanut butter syrup recipe in a few.. forgot, I'm so sorry :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Christy Jordan's (Southern Plate) Peanut Butter Syrup


1 Minute Peanut Butter Syrup

Ingredients

1/2 cup honey, maple syrup, corn syrup (karo), or pancake syrup
1/4 cup creamy peanut butter

Instructions

In microwave safe bowl or measuring cup, combine syrup and peanut butter.
Microwave for 30 seconds. Stir. Microwave thirty seconds more. Stir until creamy and well combined.
Excellent over biscuits, pancakes, french toast, waffles, toast, and ice cream. Leftovers can be stored in the refrigerator.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning all, I'm finally caught up again, have a second cup of coffee and have gotten Stumpy (DH) fed so all is right with the world for the day so far.
> Marianne, love your enthusiasm, but please don't upset C by dancing around. lol...I am envisioning it though.
> Glad you are doing so much better, and very glad that C keeps such a great eye on you, or I have a feeling you'd be like me and do things you shouldn't, ie, lifting, bouncing around.
> Julie, hope you get to talk to Fale soon, the idea of having a set time and place to get in touch with him sounds like a good one, if you can get it all arranged, would probably be easier on Fale also as he would know to expect a call at a scheduled time and place. Good Ringo, our pets are such a comfort.
> ...


So many nerve endings affected- I do so hope 'Stumpy' is managing to be brave, and up-beat still.
I have been explaining to Ringo that it will one day be just him and me. He knows now that he won't see Fale in his room- for a while he was waiting hopefully outside, and went leaping in, hoping Fale was on the bed! I speak in Samoan a lot of the time to them, so Fale knows what commands to use, if he is ever at home...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

44 degrees at 8:40AZ on Friday - they are calling for rain off and on for the next few days. DH wants to trim ocotillo today so we will see if the rain holds off. My hummingbird feeder is busy today and I am enjoying the show. I think I will go pour another cuppa and see what I can scare up for breakfast. I hope everyone has a great day!! luv-AZ


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Found this one also.. Daniel and Ben loved this one!! (they are the peanut butter fans in this house)
Also a Southern Plate recipe


No Bake Cafeteria Peanut Butter Bars

Ingredients

1/2 cup butter (or margarine, whatever you have)
1/2 cup packed brown sugar (light or dark, again whatever you have)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups peanut butter
2- 1/2 cups confectioners sugar
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips

Instructions

Place all ingredients except the chocolate chips in a large microwave safe bowl. Microwave until butter and peanut butter are melted, one to two minutes (time will vary by microwave).
Remove from microwave and use a large spoon to stir all of the ingredients together until they form a ball of dough that leaves the side of the bowl. Pat into a 9x13 pan.
Pour chocolate chips into another microwave safe bowl and microwave at 30 second intervals, stirring after each, until completely melted. Spoon over top of peanut butter mixture and spread evenly.
Allow to cool completely at room temperature until chocolate hardens again or place in the refrigerator for faster hardening. Cut into squares and serve to some awfully happy people! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Now I do have to shut this down, the Commander in Chief just stopped in and asked if I was going to dress or sleep all day.. LOL.. just love her sense of humor at times :thumbup: :thumbup: 
TTFN! (Ta Ta For Now) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Now I do have to shut this down, the Commander in Chief just stopped in and asked if I was going to dress or sleep all day.. LOL.. just love her sense of humor at times :thumbup: :thumbup:
> TTFN! (Ta Ta For Now) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got the cookbook Hungry Girl to the Max that I mentioned I think it was last week. Made one of the egg mug recipes for breakfast and it was yummy!

Denver Omelet in a Mug

122 calories; pointsplus value 3

1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper
2 tablespoons chopped onion
1/2 cup fat-free egg substitute
1 ounce sliced 97% fat-free ham (abt. 2 slices) chopped
2 tablespoons shredded fat-free cheddar cheese

Directions: In a large microwave-safe mug sprayed with nonstick spray, microwave pepper and onion for 1 1/2 minutes, or until softened.

Blot away excess moisture. Add egg substitute, stir, and microwave for 1 minute.

Stir in ham and cheese. Microwave for 1 minute, or until set.

You have to go to the Hungry Girl website to get the WW points but well worth it. They provide the points for every recipe.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Redkimba, have to smile at this as both my sons play WOW, have for years (I think that it was Daniel's minor in college :roll: ):thumbup: )


lol - yeah, it's referred to as "warcrack" for a reason.

They've improved it back so you don't have absolutely grind for everything.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Zoe, we found DD some ketchup chips (and I am eating some now!) at the store. Then I had to rush back to get here to go to work, but at least she got her stuff so she can cook tonight. Yay!

Dang, I forgot what else I was going to say...lol, that's me all over.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, we found DD some ketchup chips (and I am eating some now!) at the store. Then I had to rush back to get here to go to work, but at least she got her stuff so she can cook tonight. Yay!
> 
> Dang, I forgot what else I was going to say...lol, that's me all over.


Its the ketchup chips!!!! they take over!!!! hahahah, I need to get some today for my weekly cravings for them!

Too bad they dont make peanut butter chips too!!! ooooooooeeeeeeee, the thought makes me shiver with delight! hahaha Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi everyone! thank you foe the continued prayers. meds have me foggy so I apologise in advance. have been upon chair had a small bit of breakfast , sponge bath walked and ladies who wash hair happen to have been ere so I am least cleAn dr says in doing good right on track. need to nap thanks again and love n hugs to all!


How wonderful to hear from you!! Your son graciously let us know how you were. Continued prayers, love and lots of energy winging its way to you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The more the merrier! Who is able to sleep on the floor?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Let me know what you think of the entire book....I saw her on a talk show and she was making the one cup meals -- what else is in the book?


Gweniepooh said:


> Got the cookbook Hungry Girl to the Max that I mentioned I think it was last week. Made one of the egg mug recipes for breakfast and it was yummy!
> 
> Denver Omelet in a Mug
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> ok Pammie, I got to ask you a serious question!!! Have you a spare bedroom for me to camp in while this cold weather is still lingering on? (I know Lucky and your furbabies would get along just splendly!) Zoe


Yes, I do! There is nothing that I would find more fun than a knitting slumber party![/quote]

It's not as cold here as where you are, Zoe. But here in southeast VA the temps haven't been over freezing in a week!!! I'm COLD!! If I were able to travel, I would be spending the next 6 weeks with my daughter in Houston, just south of you, Pammie!!
BRRRR!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[
Sam when we were young DH grew a beard & moustache to look older. He was 18 when we got married. He tried to grow his hair long but it is so curly it just went into an afro or shall we say a steel wool hair-do. He still has the beard and moustache. Same thing happened to my son when he tried to let his hair grow long. Now my one brother (4 of them) has long hair but his is straight.[/quote]

My oldest son grew a mustache because they were still carding him when he was in his mid-30's!!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a picture of the Calgary Members who met for lunch yesterday.
> 
> there were 3 more, including the picture taker. We are getting together again next month and have decided to go on a couple of day trips around here.
> 
> ...


What fun and looks like one of the ladies was busy writing down contact info on her sheet. :thumbup: I'll bet they loved their cards. How wonderful that one will be teaching in the Christmas Workshops. Which one is it in the photo? I think it is so marvelous to get together like that and have fun. Glad it will be an on-going thing. Bet they loved their special cards. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> [
> Sam when we were young DH grew a beard & moustache to look older. He was 18 when we got married. He tried to grow his hair long but it is so curly it just went into an afro or shall we say a steel wool hair-do. He still has the beard and moustache. Same thing happened to my son when he tried to let his hair grow long. Now my one brother (4 of them) has long hair but his is straight.


My oldest son grew a mustache because they were still carding him when he was in his mid-30's!!
JuneK[/quote]
_________________________________
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And now they are carding me. Near 70 and being carded. I would have been complimented but I told the young clerk I knew that now they just card everyone. :roll: Guess it makes it simpler than someone judging an age wrong. I think I will skip the mustache though. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know what you think of the entire book....I saw her on a talk show and she was making the one cup meals -- what else is in the book?
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra...I get a wave of pain when I think of your DH having his fingers wrapped. _What does DSM mean?_
Can't wait till he is more healed and not in pain. Think I told you my dad lost his index finger. After all was healed he did just fine so I wish the same for your dear husband.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The more the merrier! Who is able to sleep on the floor?


hhaha, I have an air mattress that I will bring! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Now I do have to shut this down, the Commander in Chief just stopped in and asked if I was going to dress or sleep all day.. LOL.. just love her sense of humor at times :thumbup: :thumbup:
> TTFN! (Ta Ta For Now) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Don't they know us knitters sometimes stay in pj's until forced to change. We're also prepared for knitting slumber parties that way. Well perhaps not all, but there are days that I get my cuppa and start knitting, praying nobody comes to the door.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Zoe, we found DD some ketchup chips (and I am eating some now!) at the store. Then I had to rush back to get here to go to work, but at least she got her stuff so she can cook tonight. Yay!
> ...


Zoe, think you should go into business with that one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Still in mine now! LOL


Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I do have to shut this down, the Commander in Chief just stopped in and asked if I was going to dress or sleep all day.. LOL.. just love her sense of humor at times :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, so glad you have your dogs to keep you company. They make all the difference in the world. 
Have you gotten hold of Fale yet? I think Lupe has to work and that is why he is changing places??
Not easy living with life at such a crossroads and everything hanging in mid-air. I suppose Hang in there is a good saying for now if everything is hanging. Don't let go. ;-)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > The more the merrier! Who is able to sleep on the floor?
> ...


But do air mattresses and knitting needles mix?! :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Yes, but it's the mix that causes the problem. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, so glad you have your dogs to keep you company. They make all the difference in the world.
> Have you gotten hold of Fale yet? I think Lupe has to work and that is why he is changing places??
> Not easy living with life at such a crossroads and everything hanging in mid-air. I suppose Hang in there is a good saying for now if everything is hanging. Don't let go. ;-)


Still no word- I tried Lupe's no. quite late- but no reply- did not help asking the senior niece, she had forgotten to get the numbers herself. Yes it is because Lupe is working that he is going to all three households. Just got to try to keep positive! as you say, Hang in there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a rowdy bunch to me.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here is a picture of the Calgary Members who met for lunch yesterday.
> 
> there were 3 more, including the picture taker. We are getting together again next month and have decided to go on a couple of day trips around here.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can put firefox on my system - i just don't like working with it.

sam



mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm using xp - all the adblockplus is for crome, firefox and your android phone. guess i will put up with the ads.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that great or what. a special day for the greatest bread spread - eat off the spoon out of the jar peanut butter. however - i celebrate peanut butter day everyday with a sandwich. lol

sam

[quote=Marianne818Really thinking about Sam today as it is National Peanut Butter Day!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mmmmmmmm - i'm thinking hot toast - pour it on just before you bite the piece off - that way you can get more on it at one time.

thanks marianne - it sounds great - think i will try it on ice cream also - actually it would go well on most anything.

sam

think i will use honey - nectar of the gods - two of my favorite in one syrup - definitely a definition of heaven. lol



Marianne818 said:


> Christy Jordan's (Southern Plate) Peanut Butter Syrup
> 
> 1 Minute Peanut Butter Syrup
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds very good - i'm going to give the recipe to alexis - this is just up her alley - when her friend madison is here they can eat one out of house and home. this will be perfect for them. thanks marianne.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Found this one also.. Daniel and Ben loved this one!! (they are the peanut butter fans in this house)
> Also a Southern Plate recipe
> 
> No Bake Cafeteria Peanut Butter Bars
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that great or what. a special day for the greatest bread spread - eat off the spoon out of the jar peanut butter. however - i celebrate peanut butter day everyday with a sandwich. lol
> 
> sam





Marianne818 said:


> Really thinking about Sam today as it is National Peanut Butter Day!!!


We also picked up another big jar at the store today. Gotta have that PB!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - one could have this and then mix the cake in a mug and have a one mug lunch.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got the cookbook Hungry Girl to the Max that I mentioned I think it was last week. Made one of the egg mug recipes for breakfast and it was yummy!
> 
> Denver Omelet in a Mug


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could wish! lol sam



jknappva said:


> [
> 
> My oldest son grew a mustache because they were still carding him when he was in his mid-30's!!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i ever get carded i am wondering what they want.

sam

a beard and mustache hide a multitude of sins.



Angora1 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


_________________________________
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And now they are carding me. Near 70 and being carded. I would have been complimented but I told the young clerk I knew that now they just card everyone. :roll: Guess it makes it simpler than someone judging an age wrong. I think I will skip the mustache though. :wink:[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > ok Pammie, I got to ask you a serious question!!! Have you a spare bedroom for me to camp in while this cold weather is still lingering on? (I know Lucky and your furbabies would get along just splendly!) Zoe
> ...


It's not as cold here as where you are, Zoe. But here in southeast VA the temps haven't been over freezing in a week!!! I'm COLD!! If I were able to travel, I would be spending the next 6 weeks with my daughter in Houston, just south of you, Pammie!!
BRRRR!!
JuneK[/quote]

What part of Houston is your daughter in? My nephew and SIL live in Pearland just southwest of the city.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > The more the merrier! Who is able to sleep on the floor?
> ...


I have a nice portable cot, so no problem for me either :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got about two inches of snow this morning - started around nine and finished around noon. doesn't look like we will be getting anynore. ohio joy - has the snow gotten to you?

even the barn cats are sticking pretty close to the barn - probably buried in the straw to stay warm. we have an electric bucket that we used to use for the horse and goats - keeps the water from freezing so the cats have plents of water - warm water - maybe that helps keep them warm.

think the roads are pretty bare - traffic seems to be moving fairly quickly. but then - a lot of drivers forget how quickly a car can skid.

sam


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,
Are there other figure skating fans? Anyone else watching this week? Anyone saw the pairs free yesterday - or am I the only one who likes the sport here?

Well, anyway, gotto go and put the chicken in the oven, or I will have to stay up all night to wait for it...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad you like the recipes, I'm trying to be better at having them near if I mention them ;-) I like peanut butter, never had it till I was in my 40's.. had peanut butter cookies but we never had peanut butter growing up. I guess they figured I'd be allergic to that also. Never had koolaide either, my Dad didn't like the ingredients that they used so we had lemonade, limeade or fruit juices or good old water! My Nanny would make me herbal teas, I always loved when she stayed with us because she made me treats that my Dad was afraid to give me ;-) 
I should get back to the reason I turned this on. I decided to take the class on Cuff down socks.. or maybe the Toe up socks.. lol.. actually C said the Cuff down as that is where I had the problem before. So, I am off to the classroom, DPN's in hand!!!! 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The more the merrier! Who is able to sleep on the floor?


Sleep?.....who needs to sleep?!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> Are there other figure skating fans? Anyone else watching this week? Anyone saw the pairs free yesterday - or am I the only one who likes the sport here?
> 
> Well, anyway, gotto go and put the chicken in the oven, or I will have to stay up all night to wait for it...


Lots of sports fans on here, not sure how many like figure skating. I am a formula1 and MotoGP fan myself. Today the youngest grandson and I watched all the MotoGP races from last season. He is a big fan and has watched them several times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a chilly 34F anhd the little dogs want to stay warm. Got to get DH to bring in more firewood. Oh deeeearrr.......


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Glad you like the recipes, I'm trying to be better at having them near if I mention them ;-) I like peanut butter, never had it till I was in my 40's.. had peanut butter cookies but we never had peanut butter growing up. I guess they figured I'd be allergic to that also. Never had koolaide either, my Dad didn't like the ingredients that they used so we had lemonade, limeade or fruit juices or good old water! My Nanny would make me herbal teas, I always loved when she stayed with us because she made me treats that my Dad was afraid to give me ;-)
> I should get back to the reason I turned this on. I decided to take the class on Cuff down socks.. or maybe the Toe up socks.. lol.. actually C said the Cuff down as that is where I had the problem before. So, I am off to the classroom, DPN's in hand!!!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers!!!


If you are a peanut butter fan, here is my favorite sandwich in the world! toasted peanut butter, bacon, banana and lettuce -- mmmmmmm! my friends thought I was crazy until they tried it. I grew up with it in my lunch box at least once a week. I still make one for lunch for Pat and I - kids love them too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound good. My dear friend served in the Peace Corp in Malawi and introduced me to a tuna & PB sandwich which I thought YUCK when she told me about it but it really is good.


Designer1234 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you like the recipes, I'm trying to be better at having them near if I mention them ;-) I like peanut butter, never had it till I was in my 40's.. had peanut butter cookies but we never had peanut butter growing up. I guess they figured I'd be allergic to that also. Never had koolaide either, my Dad didn't like the ingredients that they used so we had lemonade, limeade or fruit juices or good old water! My Nanny would make me herbal teas, I always loved when she stayed with us because she made me treats that my Dad was afraid to give me ;-)
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a chilly 34F anhd the little dogs want to stay warm. Got to get DH to bring in more firewood. Oh deeeearrr.......












Ok, that's a real fireplace you've got there. Not the "contemporary" ones... hm, no vomiting emoticons - with a screen showing a fire or gas fire...

I want to come to you! Would the dogs let me gain a small place between them?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam--we got heavy snow for about 4 or 5 hours this morning, accumulated up to about 3" before it thinned out but is still falling.

The roads are clear enough--plows have been through several times and the traffic is running on the bare tracks created by their wheels. Since we are just near the bottom of the ''snow belt'', we may get several more inches before morning. And then possibly 2-4'' more on Saturday then a warming trend next week with upper 40s by the end of it.

No school for Tim because of double digit below zero temps on Tuesday and Wednesday.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > It is a chilly 34F anhd the little dogs want to stay warm. Got to get DH to bring in more firewood. Oh deeeearrr.......
> ...


I'll join you, wish we had a fireplace.. brrrrrrrrr I'll even bring firewood.. LOL.. neighbor cut down 5 trees, I'm sure he'd let me have some to bring with
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Come on Handy! It is a wood burning stove burning real wood and yes my dogs would love you. I have 2 more too!



HandyFamily said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > It is a chilly 34F anhd the little dogs want to stay warm. Got to get DH to bring in more firewood. Oh deeeearrr.......
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> Are there other figure skating fans? Anyone else watching this week? Anyone saw the pairs free yesterday - or am I the only one who likes the sport here?
> 
> Well, anyway, gotto go and put the chicken in the oven, or I will have to stay up all night to wait for it...


I'm a figure skating fan, but especially since NBC got the rights we don't see very much, especially if the US is not involved.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It won't be the same one (too common a name) but my great grandfather's name was John McKay!


I have McPhersons--I'd have to look up the place they came from.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


_________________________________
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And now they are carding me. Near 70 and being carded. I would have been complimented but I told the young clerk I knew that now they just card everyone. :roll: Guess it makes it simpler than someone judging an age wrong. I think I will skip the mustache though. :wink:[/quote]

ROFLMBO!!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love watching ice skating - they make it look so effortless while i would spend the most time flat on the ice.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> Are there other figure skating fans? Anyone else watching this week? Anyone saw the pairs free yesterday - or am I the only one who likes the sport here?
> 
> Well, anyway, gotto go and put the chicken in the oven, or I will have to stay up all night to wait for it...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a definite try shirley - sounds really good.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we didn't get near that cold - just single digits below zero - however the windchill took it a little lower. no school closing.

i think our snow is done - hopefully.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam--we got heavy snow for about 4 or 5 hours this morning, accumulated up to about 3" before it thinned out but is still falling.
> 
> The roads are clear enough--plows have been through several times and the traffic is running on the bare tracks created by their wheels. Since we are just near the bottom of the ''snow belt'', we may get several more inches before morning. And then possibly 2-4'' more on Saturday then a warming trend next week with upper 40s by the end of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


What part of Houston is your daughter in? My nephew and SIL live in Pearland just southwest of the city.[/quote]

She lives in League City fairly close to the NASA facility! She chose it because of the great school system an hasn't regretted. I remember where Pearland is from when I lived with her in TX City for a couple of years.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm a little late - sorry.

meet me here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-141256-1.html#2702018

sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll have to get my book out, C has forbidden me to lift boxes and of course she is correct in that, but sometimes I do forget but first little lift brings a pull so stop immediately! I will ask her to pull it down from my closet shelf though and post later.[/quote]

C found my box of memories, all I have about where they lived is that they sailed from the Isle of Sky in 1802. I do have several names that have been documented as ancestors though some of the spelling of the names are different than others. The prominent names are Gielmor Mc Millan (Mac Molen) (1623) a Jurist who was involved in an inquest at Lanarkshire, Scotland. Sir Fingon Mc Millan (Makulane) (1540) Clergyman who was presented to the Chaplainry of Tibbermore, Scotland in the Diocese of Sodor. John Mc Millan (Mac Millan) (1679-1773) Scottish Minister and founder of the Reformed Presbyterian Church in 1743, which was composed mostly of "Cameronians". there are several others mentioned but they were here in the States. The direct link that I have to the ones that sailed are Edward McMillan, John McKinnon, John McKay and Daniel McKinnon. I do know from all the family stories that my Nanny Mac told us that my family traveled around the south building churches in communities, mainly Presbyterian of faith though some later split off and started Methodist churches after a disagreement in the family. 
This is about all I have on the Scotland connection, as I said I'd love to find out more and I will probably check into the possibility of finding what I can online. 
C is fussing so I better get back to knitting, LOL. I spend too much time on the computer and I have promised to try to change that. So, I'm off to knit for awhile and sit with Mom. 
Have a wonderful day.. it's up to 27 degrees F now, having freezing rain, so glad they closed the schools and a lot of business closed also (the local LYS's canceled the classes and closed also) 
TTFN... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

And my Scots family is also one of the MC's...McGuriman! Hard to find anything on them even in the Latter Day Saints database! That ancestor on my father's side of the family came over in the mid 1700's and served in the Revolution. On my mother's side, English, came over with the original Jamestown settlers. We've been here a LOOOONG time!
JuenK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, hope you get to talk to Fale soon, the idea of having a set time and place to get in touch with him sounds like a good one, if you can get it all arranged, would probably be easier on Fale also as he would know to expect a call at a scheduled time and place. Good Ringo, our pets are such a comfort.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Poledra...I get a wave of pain when I think of your DH having his fingers wrapped. _What does DSM mean?_
> Can't wait till he is more healed and not in pain. Think I told you my dad lost his index finger. After all was healed he did just fine so I wish the same for your dear husband.


DSM= dear stepmother.

I get twinges up the backs of my legs thinking about it, and when she's wrapping it, I just can't watch, I don't mind the pain if it's mine, but I don't do well with other peoples pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > It won't be the same one (too common a name) but my great grandfather's name was John McKay!
> ...


Small world for sure!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


She lives in League City fairly close to the NASA facility! She chose it because of the great school system an hasn't regretted. I remember where Pearland is from when I lived with her in TX City for a couple of years.
JuneK[/quote]

My brother and SIL moved from League City after one of the hurricanes flooded close to their home. One of my doctors was in League City also. Pearland is about 5 miles further inland. I know TX City, Dow sent several of us to help out at a chemical plant there. Also would drive through it to get to Galveston before they built the bridge between it and Freeport.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found a used copy of Knitting Without Tears on Amazon for $2.96 + 3.99 shipping so I ordered it. What do you think of The Opinionated Knitter?
> ote]
> 
> I checked a couple out from
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Time will tell, but won't we have fun finding out.
:wink:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd love a knitting slumber party, that would be sooo fun. Pammie, I hope you have LOTS of room. lol...We are a rather large number to have in one place. lol
> We could make it a traveling slumber party, Sam's, Pammie's, 5's, Julie's, then pop over to Darowil's, and so on... Eventually we could cover everyone's neck of the woods. lol


I'll be ready for you all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I made a small blackboard/cork board for the pantry so when someone takes something out, they write it down, that way I can keep up with the supply much easier. Since it is just basically C and I it really isn't a problem, just when Daniel comes will have to show him our new system.


I've used this system for about 20 years- but David still struggles with it, my girls (including a spare we collected for 4 years) learnt it very early. We actually keep the shopping list on the fridge so I simply take it off the fridge when I am going shopping and add the things I need for the meals for the week.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I made a small blackboard/cork board for the pantry so when someone takes something out, they write it down, that way I can keep up with the supply much easier. Since it is just basically C and I it really isn't a problem, just when Daniel comes will have to show him our new system.
> ...


While I was working and before Mom moved in with me, it was for 4 years just me to cook for, so had just a few food items really, as it was easier to just have a sandwich or a salad, plus the fact that I worked the overnight shift most of the time (I was an inventory control manager) so really breakfast items were more my "dinner" menu, would have the sandwich and or salad at 3 or 4 am, ;-) Now that I am retired, I am just really getting into the patterns that I really like. It has taken awhile to adjust, going from just Mom and I, then Daniel moved home after graduation, then the move to GA, and C's dietary choices. So, after 2.5 yrs I think I've finally gotten it all together, :roll: (Let's at least hope) One thing nice is that I am enjoying cooking again, for awhile it was a chore that had to be done, fix something quick and easy and get it over with. Now, I am getting more adventurous on a daily basis, not just a few times a week. C and Mom are loving this for sure!
Sorry, did not mean to go into such detail. I just think it's great that you do this and I had thought about the list on the fridge door, we have a magnetic type pad there.. so thank you!! I'll add that to our plan! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Now that I am on my own, I will go back to my old system- I have a Master list, on my kitchen cupboard- on a white board- this is my memory 'jogger', when I am going shopping I check it, and work out my list for the week. At present my deep freeze is so low, I can see everything in it- I hope to rectify that situation as my new budget progresses. The important thing I find is to name and date each item as I freeze it- or inevitably I forget.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Oh Julie, I have that same problem, I bought a vacuum sealer and it is wonderful, I had to find a marker that would stay on the plastic though, now I have that fixed to the machine so I won't forget to date!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


My vacuum sealer is due for replacement I bought it about 35 years ago! They do a terrific job- I find it quite hard finding a pen that is truly freezer proof!
It is so good Marianne that you are enjoying cooking now- personally of course I now have the problem that most of my receipts are for 4 or more servings- really GOT to replace that vacuum sealer- so I can freeze the excess.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've used this system for about 20 years- but David still struggles with it, my girls (including a spare we collected for 4 years) learnt it very early. We actually keep the shopping list on the fridge so I simply take it off the fridge when I am going shopping and add the things I need for the meals for the week.


We do the same thing--as soon as I throw something empty away, I write it on the list.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I had thought about the list on the fridge door, we have a magnetic type pad there.. so thank you!! I'll add that to our plan! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thats exactlly what I use.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> . The important thing I find is to name and date each item as I freeze it- or inevitably I forget.


And then comes Pot Luck


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

mjs said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I see it on eurosport mainly...

I just don't believe what this young spanish boy did yesterday...

Here, enjoy.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5RcdUor6tg


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful skating! He is so relaxed! I love figure skating I usually only get to watch it if it happens to be on when I'm watching tv.


5mmdpns said:



> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Could my family have your prayers. We have just gotten home from the town where our grandson is in the hospital. He is a student in college. He and his friend were renting a small house in a nice student neighborhood going to school and working.
On Thursday evening ,after a knock on the door GS's roommate opened the door to what turned out to be five guys in hoodies who pushed their way in. They had a gun. they beat up GS and roommate, took their wallets(sp?) and cell phones. they tore up the house. When the GS and roomate thought it was over and the burgulars (sp?)were going to leave, the Hoodie people made the two boys kneel by the bed in the downstairs bedroom,with their heads resting on the bed and the two boys facing each other 
and put the gun to GS's head just above the ear and shot the GS. The roommate had to watch! The roommates girlfriend was there through the whole thing. They did not hurt her, But she had to watch.
Our son is the Grandsons (GS)daddy. The police think it was a gang initiation(sp?) They say this has happened several times lately and always in neighborhoods where students live! They
Hoodies were not trying to steal stuff cause they didn't take anything but their wallets and phones and there were computers and musical instruments and even

some cash, althought the cash was out of sight. There was no sign of drugs or alcahol(sp?). The police say it's a pattern that they have seen several times recently in this
town and they are pretty sure it is gang related.
Grandson is sedated in intensive care but today they were able to lighten his sedation so he could respond to commands, like thumbs up..and show two fingers. you can imagine what a good sign that is for us. They dont know what the complete damage is....but at least we know he's in there, you know!
Prayers help so much....Would you add yours to the rest of our support groups? We would be forever grateful.Grandsons name is Hamp! We have to be careful about too much identity 
because the crime is under investigation. His name does not show up as a patient in the hospital and we had a password to get in to ICU to see him.
Thank you so much for keeping him in mind...
I don't spell well ever and tonight I'm a little scattered,but I'm sure you understand.Thank you ,thank you, thank you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Betina said:


> Could my family have your prayers. We have just gotten home from the town where our grandson is in the hospital. He is a student in college. He and his male friend were renting a small house in a nice student neighborhood going to school and working.
> On Thursday evening ,after a knock on the door GS roommate opened the door to what turned out to be five guys in hoodies who pushed their way in. They had a gun. they beat up GS and roommate, took their wallets(sp?) and cell phones. they tore up the house. When the GS and roomate thought it was over and the burgulars (sp?)were going to leave, the Hoodie people made the two boys kneel by the bed in the downstairs bedroom,with their heads resting on the bed and the two boys facing each other
> and put the gun to GS head just above the ear and shot the GS. The roommate had to watch! The roommates girlfriend was there through the whole thing. They did not hurt her, But she had to watch.
> Our son is the Grandsons (GS)daddy. The police think it was a gang initiation(sp?) They say this has happened several times lately and always in neighborhoods where students live! They were not trying to steal stuff cause they didn't take anything but their wallets and phones and there were computers and musical instruments and even
> ...


How horrid for everyone involved. I just don't get what motivates people to do this tyoe of thing. Of course you and family will be the prayers of many of us here.

I suggest you go back in and remov ehis name in this case- this can be read by anyone with access to the internet by the way. God doesn't need us to use his name


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Betina said:
> 
> 
> > Could my family have your prayers. We have just gotten home from the town where our grandson is in the hospital. He is a student in college. He and his male friend were renting a small house in a nice student neighborhood going to school and working.
> ...


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry 2 messages. I'm going to bed...So tired! Thank you Darowil for the message. My mind can't focus any more tonight. Thank you ,thank you ,thank you for prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betina said:


> Sorry 2 messages. I'm going to bed...So tired! Thank you Darowil for the message. My mind can't focus any more tonight. Thank you ,thank you ,thank you for prayers.


More coming from this way too!


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you designer1234. That is our name for him, not the one he goes by, but still a good idea!!!! Could you do that for me I dont know how and I can't think any more tonight. B


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Betina said:


> Could my family have your prayers. We have just gotten home from the town where our grandson is in the hospital. He is a student in college. He and his friend were renting a small house in a nice student neighborhood going to school and working.
> On Thursday evening ,after a knock on the door GS's roommate opened the door to what turned out to be five guys in hoodies who pushed their way in. They had a gun. they beat up GS and roommate, took their wallets(sp?) and cell phones. they tore up the house. When the GS and roomate thought it was over and the burgulars (sp?)were going to leave, the Hoodie people made the two boys kneel by the bed in the downstairs bedroom,with their heads resting on the bed and the two boys facing each other
> and put the gun to GS's head just above the ear and shot the GS. The roommate had to watch! The roommates girlfriend was there through the whole thing. They did not hurt her, But she had to watch.
> Our son is the Grandsons (GS)daddy. The police think it was a gang initiation(sp?) They say this has happened several times lately and always in neighborhoods where students live! They
> ...


Prayers going up for your GS, GSroomie, and the girlfriend! Prayers for you too and all the family. What a difficult thing for anyone to go through! hugs, Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When you come back on next if you go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-141256-39.html#2713969 and post there you will catch us on our current Tea Party- just tell us your updates as someone has already posted your post over there so we will all know what has happened.
Hope you get a good sleep. And being a bit scattered is perfectlly acceptable- brains tend to go mushy when an immediate situation has settled down slightly.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> When you come back on next if you go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-141256-39.html#2713969 and post there you will catch us on our current Tea Party- just tell us your updates as someone has already posted your post over there so we will all know what has happened.
> Hope you get a good sleep. And being a bit scattered is perfectlly acceptable- brains tend to go mushy when an immediate situation has settled down slightly.


I have already re-posted it there and also notified Betina of the same. Betina's head and heart are elsewhere at the moment so I took it upon myself to do this. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Betina many prayers for you and your family.
XO
Pontuf


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Betina. You and the entire family are held high in prayer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Betina said:


> thank you designer1234. That is our name for him, not the one he goes by, but still a good idea!!!! Could you do that for me I dont know how and I can't think any more tonight. B


I wish I could Betina -- but the only way you can remove a message is by contacting admin and asking them to remove it. 
As it isn't his regular name it is likely okay. I wouldn't worry about it. you could go back to the message and click on 
report issue - I don't think in this case it is really anything to worry about.

My prayers are with your grandson and you and your family-- such a worry for you.
-----
Julie - they are with you and fale too.
-----
Puplover - you will be so glad to get home. I hope you are feeling okay. You have us here for you. Take it easy when you get home.
-----
It is 5.am here in Calgary. I couldn't sleep.

I am sitting here with my coffee - working on my second sock I have also got a pair of fingerless mittens done with magic loop. I love the process and will use it as much as possible from now on.- it is coming along nicely. The second one looks better than the first. I am coming up to the heel so we will see how that goes. I got the first sock done with some tinking here and there so this one hopefully will be done correctly. I had a bit of trouble with the wraps- possibly didn't read it correctly - and lots of interruptions. The sock turned out pretty well and I like the toe up- so much easier to do. I also liked Darowil's way of deciding on the length.

We went to watch our gd skate last night - she is doing very well. She is nine and such a joy for us. We went to their house after for dinner to see the pictures of Disneyland and San Diego as they had just arrived home on Saturday night. They certainly enjoyed California. She had to write a story about her trip as homework and she has done a good job - will be presenting it to the class today. She was quite excited about it.

I was amazed at how well written it was for a 9 year old. 
----------
As it is 2 or 3 hours later in the east - things will start to stir again on KP, and our 'downunder' friends will be heading for sleep- not sure about our UK friends- it is amazing, isn't it. 
---------
Donmaur is doing a workshop on Feb. 4 - on color knitting and it is going to be a really good one. She lives in Southern Alberta so I feel like she is a neighbor. She has a wonderful class prepared - so I am going to head into the other sections and tell people about the workshop. talk to you all later.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Betina said:


> Could my family have your prayers. We have just gotten home from the town where our grandson is in the hospital. He is a student in college. He and his friend were renting a small house in a nice student neighborhood going to school and working.
> On Thursday evening ,after a knock on the door GS's roommate opened the door to what turned out to be five guys in hoodies who pushed their way in. They had a gun. they beat up GS and roommate, took their wallets(sp?) and cell phones. they tore up the house. When the GS and roomate thought it was over and the burgulars (sp?)were going to leave, the Hoodie people made the two boys kneel by the bed in the downstairs bedroom,with their heads resting on the bed and the two boys facing each other
> and put the gun to GS's head just above the ear and shot the GS. The roommate had to watch! The roommates girlfriend was there through the whole thing. They did not hurt her, But she had to watch.
> Our son is the Grandsons (GS)daddy. The police think it was a gang initiation(sp?) They say this has happened several times lately and always in neighborhoods where students live! They
> ...


My dear friend, all of my family is holding you and yours in prayers, I didn't post last night but went right to the phone and started calling my friends and asking for their prayers for you. This is such a horrible event. Wrapping you and yours in healing light sent with prayers to hold you in his arms during this time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Betina, how my heart goes out to you. Just absolutely horrible. This has been happening where I live but as I don't have tv I must check the news to see if it was here. Nobody had been shot last I heard in our area. My heart is breaking for you and I know how thrilled you are that your grandson was able to make some signs that he could respond. :thumbup: I will be praying, praying, praying for him and all of the family and you. I know this must be taking years off your life and you must be in shock. 
Much love and loads of hugs, along with prayer.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My prayers are for you and GS and family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


That was some fabulous skating. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the link. He cuts such a glorious and graceful figure with fabulous jumps. Beautiful.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm impatiently waiting for the march world championship...

Uf, David managed to slip with some ball and cut his upper lip. It's not bad or anything, but ... well, you know how it is with them.
Hahaha, looks like the one that got the most scared was the boy that trains them... 

Oh, and who remembers this magnificent man?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCFD7hJUXdA
couldn't find the gala.





and one of my all times favorite program,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for the march world championship...
> 
> Uf, David managed to slip with some ball and cut his upper lip. It's not bad or anything, but ... well, you know how it is with them.
> Hahaha, looks like the one that got the most scared was the boy that trains them...
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I'm impatiently waiting for the march world championship...
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for the march world championship...
> 
> Uf, David managed to slip with some ball and cut his upper lip. It's not bad or anything, but ... well, you know how it is with them.
> Hahaha, looks like the one that got the most scared was the boy that trains them...
> ...


----------

